# Of Vile Darkness



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, ladies and gentlemen, we'll be starting now.  All OOC information that you need to tell me put at the end of your post in bracket like this:

[OOC:  Diplomacy +10 to try to calm him down]

Of course the role-playing version of that would be further up the post, but if you need any rolls made, just make me aware of them.  

Also, please put your race, class, character name, and whatnot in the title of your posts so everyone doesn't have to keep running to the Rogue's Gallery to figure our who everyone is.  

Thoughts go in _italics_, speaking in "quotes," and actions go in *asterisks.*  If you wish to use different colors for thoughts and speech, you may, but it must be light enough for me to read.

Occasionally I'll be making use of the spoiler tags.  If you see a blank spot in a paragraph or something, like this 



Spoiler



this is an example of spoiler text


, please don't highlight it until you read the end of the post and get my recommendations as to who is supposed to read it.  

I'm using the Faerunian calendar, except with 7-day weeks.

*Our Vile Band of Villians*
_Brother Shatterstone_ - *Loviana Balsarat* - NE Female Half-Nmyph (Human) Corrupter 4 (of Loviatar)/ Bondblade 4/Rogue 2
_Rybaer_ - *Lord Torr Stormrider* - NE Male Human (Shapechanger) Weretiger 9/Rogue 2/Fighter 1
_linnorm_ - *Ralam "Darkhand"* - LE Male Human Rogue 5/Assassin 7
_Wrahn_ - *Aekir* (formerly Eraithon Sordimin) - NE Male Earth Genasi Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6
_Paxus Asclepius_ - *Gwyn ap Fomor* - CE Male Human Half-fiend Ranger 5 (non-casting variant)/Mortal Hunter 3
_Rhia_ - *Lady Eradiel Danode'tner* - Female Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5

_Inactive Players and Characters_
_Corinthi_ - *Roach, the Beggar King* - LE Male Human Ranger 1/Fighter 2/Cancer Mage 9
_Galbraith_ - *Able Catalan* - NE Male Human Ranger 2 / Fighter 6 / Deep Wood Sniper 4

Out of Character Thread
Rouge's Gallery 

*The World of Low’verok*

*Capital* – Andeluvay, in the northeast on the Tonver River.  (See more information further down.)

It is governed by a single king, King Xargo, and there are 48 high noble lords (mostly humans, genasi, and half-elves, but there are two gnomes and three halflings amongst them), three dwarven noble lords (from Silver Citadel, Citadel Amber, and Firegold Citadel), two elven noble lords (from the Farlight and Black Pine forests, respectively), and the current Council Speaker from the Sea of Song that govern their various parts of the country.  

Low'verok has very strong ties to the elemental, para-elemental, and quasi-elemental planes, and genasi of all types are common (though some more than others).  Elemental and half-elemental creatures also are seen with relative frequency, and they are generally considered lucky.  

Small gods are quite frequent, and many trees and pools of water embody the essence of the divine.  Signs that indicate the presence of a god are taken very seriously (some even include favored sacrifices).  Particularly for gods of ponds or springs, a small sacrifice of coin or food is required before taking water.  There are even a few small gods of berry bushes or fruit or nut trees, so small prayers before taking the fruits of the land are a part of everyday life.  Also, there are gods of the various animals and other creatures, so short prayers after taking the life of a creature for food or in self-protection are routine.  

Because of the close ties to the land through the elemental planes and small gods and nature spirits, it is rare that settlements abuse the land.  Logging, mining, hunting, trapping, etc. are usually done in a responsible manner (usually through treaties with local elven or gnome communities).  

*The gods of Low'verok (and their domains) are:*
*Alnaria* – neutral good Protector of children, Goddess of Innocence, Unicorn Queen (Animal, Good, Luck, Protection)
*Akadi* – neutral goddess of air (Air, Illusion, Travel, Trickery)
*Beshaba* – chaotic evil goddess of bad luck (Chaos, Evil, Fate, Lucky, Trickery)
*Boccob* – neutral god of magic (Knowledge, Magic, Trickery)
*Corellon Larethian* – chaotic good god of music and the arts (protector of elves) (Chaos, Good, Protection, War)
*Ehlonna* – neutral good nature goddess (Animal, Good, Plant, Sun)
*Erythnul* – chaotic evil god of slaughter (Chaos Evil, Trickery, War)
*Fharlanghn* – true neutral god of travel (Luck, Protection, Travel)
*Garl Glittergold* – neutral good god of jokes and humor (protector of gnomes) (Good, Protection, Trickery)
*Ghaunadaur* – chaotic neutral god of slimes, oozes, and aberrations (Cavern, Chaos, Earth, Slime, Water)
*Grumbar* – neutral god of earth (Cavern, Earth, Metal, Time)
*Gruumsh* – chaotic evil god of domination (protector of orcs) (Chaos, Evil Strength, War)
*Heironeous* – lawful good god of valor (Good, Law, and War)
*Hextor* – lawful evil god of tyranny (Destruction, Evil, Law, War)
*Hoar* – lawful neutral god of retribution (Fate, Law, Retribution, Travel)
*Istishia* – neutral god of water (Destruction, Ocean Storm, Travel, Water)
*Kelemvor* – lawful neutral god of death (Fate, Law, Protection, Repose, Travel)
*Kord* – chaotic good god of strength (Chaos, Good, Luck, Strength)
*Kossuth* – neutral god of fire (Destruction, Fire, Renewal, Suffering)
*Lliira* – chaotic good goddess of joy (Chaos, Charm, Family, Good, Travel)
*Loviatar* – lawful evil goddess of pain (Evil, Law, Retribution, Strength, Suffering)
*Milil* - neutral good god of musicians and music (Charm, Good, Knowledge, Nobility)
*Moradin* – lawful good god of the forge (protector of the dwarves) (Earth, Good, Law, Protection)
*Nerull* – neutral evil god of undead (Undeath, Death, Evil, Trickery)
*Obad-Hai* – neutral god of nature (Air, Animal, Earth Fire, Plant, Water)
*Oghma* - neutral god of knowledge (Charm, Knowledge, Luck, Travel, Trickery)
*Olidammara* – chaotic neutral god of thieves and tricks (Chaos, Luck, Trickery)
*Pelor* – neutral good god of the sun (Good, Healing, Strength, Sun)
*Siamorphe* – lawful neutral goddess of nobles (Knowledge, Law, Nobility, Planning)
*Sune* – chaotic good goddess of beauty and love (Chaos, Charm, Good, Protection)
*Talona* – chaotic evil goddess of disease and poison (Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Suffering)
*Talos* – chaotic neutral god of storms (Chaos, Destruction, Fire, Storm)
*Tymora* – chaotic good goddess of good luck (Chaos, Good, Luck, Protection, Travel)
*Valkur* – chaotic good god of sailors (Air, Chaos, Good, Ocean, Protection)
*Vecna* – neutral evil god of secrets (Evil, Knowledge, Magic)
*Wee Jas* – lawful neutral goddess of death and magic (Death, Law, Magic)
*Yondalla* – lawful good goddess of the hearth and family (protector of halflings) (Good, Family, Law, Protection)

There are two important things that everyone in Low'verok knows.  One is about the song pearls, and the other is about the Forbidden Lands.

*Song Pearls*
Song pearls or glass pearls are worth, at the bare minimum, ten times platinum for a single one.  The rare, translucent pearls have many  powerful magical properties, from allowing one to understand magic, to healing, to making one stronger, or other equally wonderful things.  Song pearl beds are rigorously guarded by aquatic elves and often raided by kelpies or other aquatic monsters that like shiny things.  At least one open war was fought to control the song pearl trade (the Pearl War, which led to the creation of the current “free trade zone” around the Sea of Song).  No noble may control the trade, and no merchant may bargain with more than two aquatic elf communities for their supply.  As a matter of fact, there are no nobles controlling any community near the Sea of Song.  The towns and cities in that region each send a representative to Albon (the largest city of the region), and a leader is elected to represent the interests of the Sea of Song in the noble’s council in Andeluvay.  Song pearls are frequently bought by the king for use in the army, but there are also some markets for adventurers and very wealthy wizards or nobles.  

*Forbidden Lands*
The Forbidden Lands are in the far southwest of Low'verok.  The coast around the peninsula is treacherous and rocky, and there is not a single good port around it, not that any sailor could be convinced to try.  The land leading up to the Forbidden Lands is inhospitable desert, inhabited only by nomadic tribes.  The edge of the Forbidden Lands is impossible to miss, as it is a shear cliff that drops straight down two hundred feet, as if the land had been cut by a knife.  There’s a common expression that goes simply “Nothing good comes out of the Forbidden Lands.”  And nothing ever has.  The only things people have ever seen come out of the Forbidden Lands are strange and deadly monsters.  The nomadic peoples of the Unwanted Desert (the border of the Forbidden Lands) have a strong warrior tradition and consider themselves the first line of defense against the horrors of the Forbidden Lands.  So far, none who have gone into them have come back to tell tales of it.  The phrase “I'll send you to the Forbidden Lands” (or various permutations thereof) is uttered between deadly enemies or by assassins.

*Geography*
I'll try to give you a small mental picture of the world (as I have no digital map-making skills).  Picture, if you will, a large oval country.  There's a wide peninsula in the southwest.  Where the peninsula meets the land, there is a 200 ft cliff.  The entire peninsula is the Forbidden Lands.  Bordering this is the Unwanted Desert.  East of the desert is a mountain range known as the Dragonspine Mountains.  The Firegold Citadel, one of the dwarfholds, is there.  East of that is Skord's Swamp, a large marshy area that legend has it contains a black dragon.  Much further east in the southeast portion of the country is the Black Pine forest.  Running north to south in the eastern part of the country is the Tonver River, a major trade route.  In the northeast, right on the Tonver, is Andeluvay, the capital.

There's a large lake to the west and slightly south called Greenfire Lake, so called because it glows with a green fire at night.  No one knows why, but most sorcerers tend to come from those shores.  Just south of Greenfire Lake is a large expanse of plains, in the center of which is the city of Willow Grove.  The people of the plains are known for their talent for raising horses.

To the east and slightly north of Andeluvay is Ice Lake, thusly called because icebergs can be found in it all year round.  South of Ice Lake is the Sea of Song.  The area around the Sea is a free trade zone, so the trade capital of the country is in Albon, on the south shores of the Sea.  Every single guild has their central Guild Hall here, rather than in the capital.  Just west of the Sea of Song are the Firespine Mountains, home of the Silver Citadel and Citadel Amber dwarfholds.  To the north is the Farlight Forest, home of the highest elven nobles.  The Deepwater river runs from east to west, starting in the Firespine Mountains, running north of Skord's Swamp, and emptying into the Endless Sea just east of the Black Pine Forest.  The Deepwater is swift, cold, and in a deep gorge for most of its length and is unsuitable for trade.

From the peninsula of the Forbidden Lands to the Black Pine Forest is the shore of the Endless Sea.  The major ports are: Benshay, in the Unwanted Desert, specializing in goods from the desert nomads; Fort Merdin, just east of Benshay, a major naval outpost for the king; Port Jarlo, just east of Fort Merdin, specializing in exotic goods from the southern isles; Port Lyalee, between the Dragonspine Mountains and Skord's Swamp, run exclusively by halfling traders running to Albon; Gajin, just south of Skord's Swamp, this place has a high concentration of lizardfolk and water genasi and has a somewhat unsavory reputation; Port Xialar, just east of the Black Pine Forest, run by elves.  One hundred miles off the coast roughly south of Gajin is the island of Scuttlecove, known by only a few, and then only for its utterly unwholesome and depraved reputation.  The rest of Low'verok is surrounded by what is collectively (and rather unimaginatively) called the Unexplored Lands.  There's no taboo against exploring these lands as there is the Forbidden Lands.

*Forests of Low'verok*
While there are several wooded areas of Low'verok, the largest and most intimidating forests are the Farlight and the Black Pine.  These forests haven't been logged in centuries, and to the outside eye, remain virgin woods.  All elves come from one of the two forests.  While many elven communities exist in other areas of Low'verok, all elves are born in one of the two great forests.  A pregnant elven woman would make every effort to get back to her home forest (or the other, if her time is close) in order to give birth in one of the great elven communities.  The rare elf that is born outside the protection of the great forests (and its attending spirits) is considered unlucky or even cursed.  It's fairly obvious when an elf is born outside the great forests; a normal elf's eyes are green, a "outborn" elf's eyes are bright blue.

Other intelligent races generally do not enter the great forests without permission.  While the great forests are not exactly closed to outsiders, one needs a potent reason to come inside, and an even better one to come to one of the elven communities therein.  Some of the fringe communities of humans, gnomes, or half-elves have standing permission to a certain amount of hunting and gathering on the edges of the forest, and most consider these to be lucky.  A word from them carries weight when an outsider tries to gain entry to the great forests.

*Black Pine* - The Black Pine forest borders the coast in parts, and is subject the coastal raids that are part of life along the ocean.  The elves from this region run Port Xialar, which is open to all species, though they have their own ports deeper into the forest.  To hide their own ports, the elves employ obscuring magic, but sorcerers or wizards with pirate bands have brought down the elven defenses before.  In reaction to this, the elves of the Black Pine forest concentrate not on more powerful magic, but on skillful archers, frequently combined with magic.  The archers and arcane archers of the Black Pine forest are the best in Low'verok.  An elf from this region typically has a somewhat martial and practical outlook.  They're close to human and halfling trade routes as well, and generally get along with traders very well.

*Farlight* - If the Black Pine forest is said to represent the martial and warlike side of elves, than the Farlight forest represents the mystical and magical side.  Many centuries ago, human, half-elven, genasi, and others raised great magician's towers and created deep underground complexes.  The Farlight forest was a strange, isolated collection of communities bent on studying the arcane mysteries.  The elves permitted this because they too were fascinated by the magic, and hoped that with many others (particularly non-elves, that might have a different way of looking at things), the mysteries could be unraveled.  For reasons unknown, several strange areas of slightly warped magic exist in the Farlight forest, along with the odd portal.  Because of these strange magical fields, the Farlight forest contains several odd creatures, infused with the odd magical currents.  The mysteries of the Farlight forest have prevented any kind of major invasion, despite the fact that it borders the Unexplored Lands.  Orc hoards have simply been swallowed up by it, as evidenced by left-behind shields, weapons, and armor as they tried to run.

However, a few centuries ago, the great towers and complexes began to fall into ruin.  The arcanists and magisters with their strange experiments had simply vanished without a trace.  The elves were uncertain of how this happened, but visions from Corellon Larethian convinced them that it had been folly to allow the raising (and descending) of towers into the great forests, particularly by non-elves.  

The forest today is dotted by crumbling ruins of once-great towers, usually in close proximity to one strange magic field or another.  The elves shun them, and continue to live in their natural cities.  However, they know that some strange things still reside in the old complexes.  They occasionally let well-trusted adventuring groups clean out some of the more troublesome ones.

The elves of the Farlight forest still carry on a strong magical tradition.  The most powerful wizards tend to come from the Farlight, as well as many unique spells and magical items.

*Other interesting world tidbits that you should know*
*Andeluvay:*  The capital city of Low'verok may not be the trade capital, but it does boast something else aside from the king's palace.  There are portals in Andeluvay to every single one of the Inner Planes, and genasi that may be extremely rare elsewhere are much more common.  Andeluvay does brisk business in planar travel as well as goods that help one traverse the planes.  Thus the Wayfarer's Guild is the only Guild with their main Guild Hall in Andeluvay rather than Albon.  

Also each temple has its head temple in the capital city, so it is also the religious center of Low'verok.  However, there are no public temples to most evil deities, nor Hoar, Olidamarra, or Ghaunadaur.  But there are temples to Beshaba (connected to Tymora's temple, rare is the sight of one temple with the other), and Talona.  Their presence is scarcely tolerated by some of the other churches, but one never mentions one luck goddess without her sister and Talona's clergy's ability to diagnose and remove disease is better even than Pelor's so their public presence is tolerated.  In reality, all temples have a strong presence here, but those who are disapproved of or persecuted stay hidden from the public eye.

*Guilds:*  Each Guild and several organizations have their own seal.  Inns and other establishments with the guild seal on the door offer discounts or additional services to members of that guild.  Here's a few descriptions of the various guild seals:

*Adventurer's Guild:*  A crossed sword and bone, with a starburst behind.
*Weaver's Guild:*  Six by six crosshatch.
*Miner's Guild:*  Pickaxe.
*Jeweler's Guild:*  Faceted gem.
*Tailor's Guild:*  Spool and threaded needle.
*Tanner's Guild:*  A hide.
*Trader's Guild:*  A coin above a wagon wheel.
*Diver's Guild:*  Open clam shell with pearl in it (see only around the Sea of Song).
*Shipwright's Guild:*  Simple ship with billowing sail.
*Locksmith's Guild:*  Keyhold and key.
*Moneychanger's Guild:*  Three different sized coins.
*Cooper's Guild:*  A barrel.
*Cobbler's Guild:*  A boot.
*Horse Trainer's Guild:*  Horse head.
*Healer's Guild:*  A hand, palm forward, behind a mortar and pestle.
*Elemental Guild:*  Leaping flames, round circle (pebble), waves, and three wavy lines (wind) (for genasi that wish to learn more about how to use their unique heritage).
*Gravecrawler's Guild:* (morticians) Skull and a stone
*Mage's Guild:*  Starburst.
*Messenger's Guild:*  A winged foot.
*Wayfarer's Guild:*  A door.
*Brotherhood of Alchemy:*  A circle, split in two horizontally.  The bottom half is dark, the top light with a mortar and pestle.

*Guilds that are not generally seen in public*
The illegal guilds are generally not widespread organizations, and may only be confined to large cities or even only certain cities or regions.  Their symbols are rarely seen except for the worst of neighborhoods (barring Scuttlecove of course)

*Thieves' Guild* - There are many thieves' guilds, each with their own individual symbol, but all tend to include some kind of open portal (window or door) and a hand.
*Whore's Guild* - A skirt.
*Executioner's Guild* - An axe.  While not illegal, this is a very small guild that is generally only one or two individuals working for a noble family.  Their guild duties generally consist of recording the names of the people killed, what crime caused them to be executed, how they were executed, their last words or request, and if anything noteworthy happened at the execution.
*Torturer's Guild* - Iron maiden.  A skilled profession requiring a certain amount of learning to be good at it, this guild is not entirely illegal.  While some torturers are employed by nobles to get information from criminals, some are rogues that only desire to hurt others.
*Fence' Guild* - A fence.  Most fences (those who buy and sell stolen goods) are independent, but they have a network to help move particularly troublesome items.
*Assassin's Guild* - Dagger with a droplet on the end.
*Addendum to Alchemist's Guild* - If you see what looks like a drop of water below or somewhere within a symbol of the Brotherhood of Alchemy, then the alchemist knows how to make poison and their antidotes.  In public, it's always the antidotes, but for less scrupulous customers with gold enough to pay, poison can be bought.  Sometimes certain drugs can be had too, but that's more rare.

*Names:*  In Low'verok, it is reasonably common for a person to change their name if they change careers, signaling that the person wishes to be free of their past.  Calling someone by a former name is considered an insult, unless the former personality of that name is sorely needed.  Old adventurers have been called to arms by their old names before.  Many will take great pains to conceal their past so that they cannot be called by their former names.  

*Laws:*  One of the quirks of Low'verok law is that necromancy is not illegal.  Bodies of executed lawbreakers are given to necromancers so that they can be animated for public service, such as cleaning sewers.

*Magic Item Names:*  All magic items have some kind of name.  Also, if owned long enough, additional powers can be discovered about them.  For example, an _amulet of natural armor +1_ known as Yelfark's Shield after the druid that created it, might become a +2 and grant electricity resistance 10 as its owner increases in level.  Discarding it or giving it to another allows the item to revert to its base power.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And now, on to the story:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

All of you would know the following bits of history and rumors:

Years ago the Yillinda, wife and Queen of King Xargo, was struck down by a magical poison, yet did not die.  She remains in a kind of eternal sleep, and Xargo remains faithful to her.  Because of this, there is no royal heir.  This much is public knowledge.  Rumors fly as to who did it and why the most potent magic or prayers cannot restore the Queen to true life.  Several assassins would have loved to take credit for this, but no one has come forward.  Since her poisoning, King Xargo has withdrawn from nearly all public appearances, only appearing at the most necessary and sacred public functions.  When she was "alive," Queen Yillinda was a champion of the poor, while King Xargo handled the nobles.  The strangest rumors circulate about the fact that Kind Xargo has had visions from his comatose wife, requesting that he form an order of knights dedicated to her, to carry out her wishes.Along with these rumors of these new "Yillindan Knights," have been a rash of vigilante-style justice on the streets.  The City Watch officially suspects the church of Hoar (an outlawed faith).

Amongst the religious side of things are clashes amongst the clergy, as the laws concerning necromancy are up for debate again.  All of the good faiths are against the laws, but are opposed by the churches of Siamorphe, Wee Jas, Talona, and Boccob.  Boccob and Wee Jas' churches are backed by both the Mage's Guild and the Gravecrawler's Guild (who are responsible for animating bodies of executed law-breakers for public service), both powerful guilds with backing by many noble families as well as powerful wizards.  Talona's church is usually responsible for supplying the poisons used in execution (it's more difficult to reanimate a beheaded or hung body), and would hate to their markets dwindle.  And Siamorphe's church claims that the necromantic laws help keep order by warding off some law-breakers.  They are, of course, backed by a large portion of the noble houses.  Both sets of churches are at odds, while the neutral faiths simply fight to keep from falling asleep in council.

On general religious information, the following faiths are outlawed:  Nerull, Vecna, Hextor, Grummsh, Loviatar, Olidammara, Hoar (due to vigilantism), and Ghaunadaur (due to its worshippers being rampant destructive forces most of the time).  Talona's church is legal because their ability to diagnose and cure diseases and poisons better than Pelor's church. Beshaba's faith is allowed because no one ever mentions her sister, Tymora, without her.  

~~~
Andeluvay is the largest city in Low'verok, a nexus of over a two dozen portals, and a center for all religions.  Even those faiths that are outlawed have a strong presence here, to the dismay of the City Watch.  The capital is a city of extremes, holding the King's palace and houses of the high noble lords, the central temples, and the Nexus Hall (where the portals are) as well as shockingly decadent districts of unsavory vices (Firelight Walk) and industrial areas of grinding poverty (Dragon's Breath Hollow, or simply The Hollow).  

Firelight Walk is the place where one can find the kinds of things one can't buy in the market.  Here the Thieves' Guild has their headquarters, as do Assassin's and Whore's Guilds.  The current Guildmaster of the Thieves' Guild is a lightning genasi called Darsilni Silenthand.  Known as a clever roofwalker and excellent safe-cracker, Darsilni doesn't tolerate sloppiness in his employees.  Rogue thieves that don't present themselves to him, or refuse to abide by guild laws find their stay in Andeluvay shortened considerably.

The current Grandmaster Assassin's name is not known (it rarely is), but the person you talk to to arrange for such things is a halfling called Wode.  No one's sure if this person is a male or female, but Wode is a virtually colorless individual that's a master of disguise.  It's particularly adept at pretending to be a beggar child.  If you want a job done, it's best to be at The Hydra's Glass tavern on certain days and times, which change weekly.  If you're a new assassin in town, it's best to report to Wode before taking out your target or trying to find work.

Most of the pleasure houses on Firelight Walk are run through the Whore's Guild, but there are a few independent houses and many independent whores.  A guild-run whorehouse has fair, fixed prices, guarantees a certain level of cleanliness and experience in their employees, and protects both parties from spying or cohesion.  

There are also several dens where one can experience a wide variety of mostly-illegal substances, or indulge in other, darker vices.  The Blind Woman is a popular place to get certain drugs, while The Shattered Sister is run by a rogue member of the Torturer's Guild.  It is also suspected that Sivi, the propritor of the Shattered Sister, either is or has connections to the church of Loviatar.  

A place of a great deal of trade, much of it interplanar, Andeluvay has a great deal of inns, taverns, trading halls, and markets.  There's a place for every kind of purse, so sleeping on the streets is not tolerated aside from the most destitute of beggars.  However, if one is lacking coin, there are several charity houses that one can go to for a pallet of straw, a bowl of soup, a bit of healing, and some spiritual guidance.  The charity houses are mostly run by the church of Pelor, though Alnaria's faith has three that only care for beggar children, in addition to their usual orphanages.  Several of the other good faiths have charity houses too, though several are joint endeavors.  

Andeluvay is also very unique in the fact that is actually straddles the Tonver River.  The King's Palace is literally built right over it, held up with great pillars that rise over a hundred feet into the air, held up with both mortar and magic.  The massive pillars are, in fact, hollow, and part of the palace lies underneath the river as well as above it.

There are over a dozen bridges that span the Tonver River, from an old wooden foot bridge, to various stone bridges of differing ages and styles.  One bridge seems to be made of a silvery metal and appears as insubstantial as a spider web, though it is, in actuality, the strongest of all the bridges.  Known as the Royal Favor, or simply the Royal, only nobles may pass over this bridge, and it is guarded at all times by members of the royal guard.  All of the bridges charge some kind of toll, from a few coppers to a silver, depending on the area, traffic, and size of the bridge.

A place so rich in magic and riches of the planes also has great centers of learning.  The Darcandis Wizard Academy is the most prestigious in Low'verok, and stands near the temple of Boccob.  Exclusive, rich, and powerful, this academy has been producing excellent wizards for over three hundred years.  To claim that one is from the Darcandis school is a mark of social superiority.  Most court wizards have attended the Darcandis academy.  Also in the city is Varland's School of Magic, a small academy specializing in transmutation, Libri Falyarrow, a school run elves for those interested in elven wizardry, and Ekzerikal's Worlds of Wonder, a gnome-run academy specializing in illusion magic.  Also the main academy for those who learn from the Mage's Guild is here, and is the largest school of magic in Low'verok.

There are several great libraries here, run by clerics of Oghma, Boccob, Siamorphe, as well as other scholars.  The Hall of Knowledge is the largest library, containing tomes covering hundreds if not thousands of subjects.  For a fee of a few coppers, one can browse books for hours.  For a bit more, one can have the help of skilled scholars in searching for certain types of books.  It takes much more to look at the books of magic, which are in a section of the library known as The Well, guarded by warriors sworn to Boccob.  

The Hall of Records is part of the temple of Siamorphe, a place where the bloodlines of all nobles are recorded, including what bastard children they've managed to locate and record.  A fee of a few silver will allow one to peruse these books.  The Hall of the Dead is part of the temple of Kelemvor, with records of the fallen added daily so that prayers might be said for them.  Extensive graveyards and catacombs characterize the temple of the Lord of the Dead.

Every church has their high temples here, as the High Priest or Priestess of each religion has a say on the King's Council.  The temple district, known as the Godswalk, contains the splendid temples, each decorated in their own very unique way.  The air here smells of incense, and sounds of chanting can be heard at all hours of the day.

~~~

It is twilight on Firstday, during the fourth week of Highsun.  Each of you either already is in Andeluvay or have arrived at some point within the last couple of weeks.  What has brought you here if this isn't your home?  And what are you doing tonight?


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 6, 2003)

*Aekir, Male Earth Genasi, Ranger/Fighter/Soul Eater*

Aekir sat in The Hydra’s Glass, waiting.  Wode would not be in for many hours yet, but he wanted to know the feel of the place before he met the assassin.  He slowly sipped his ale and reviewed what had brought him here.

Three weeks ago, he had received a letter, orders from the Black Butterfly to come to Andeluvay.  No explanations, just that simple order.  Aekir had complied, as he always did.  He had traveled here in a little under two weeks and rented a small room in a boarding house in the Hollow.  He had spent the last week getting to know the layout of the city and the ends and outs of it, while waiting for further word from his employer.

A week later he was still waiting.  He knew that he had begun to get a reputation for some of the work he had done for the Black Butterfly, if anyone had recognized him, which was unlikely, but possible, then it would be best to placate the local guild before it became a killing issue.  Besides, they may prove useful, if he ever found out why he was here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2003)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana had been in the city for a few weeks and was quite surprised at how much was left unturned by her.  Her orders from her church had been slightly vague as someone known as the “black butterfly” had made inquiries into someone who could "handle" men of faith. 

The vagueness of the request made her sigh, _There are always men of faith to be handled.  This butterfly must be highly connected and/or paying a fortune to have my talents sent here..._ She frowns at the negativity in her own thoughts as nothing really disheartening had happened to her, her quarters at one of the better inns in town had been prepared well enough, and the city had as a whole had a new set of cultures Loviana had not seen before.  

All in all, the city of Andeluvay had enough to keep Loviana from being bored out of her mind but her desire to server her goddess was making the wait a unique form of suffering...  She frowned at the thought wondering, _Maybe this is a test of my devotion, my Goddess of Suffering?  If it is, my goddess, I shall exceed your greatest expectation._ She thought again of the city and what it had to offer, a new batch of faithful in deepest need for conversion.  A slight chill of pleasure coursed threw her body as she thought of converting one, or some, of them, _Loviatar, my goddess, my maiden of pain, do you wish me to suffer in your name or do you want me to make others suffer in your name bring more sheep into your flock?_ 

As if waiting for a response from her goddess she scans the crowd of what she had started to call in her mind the “jewels market“, for in this part of the city she had encountered a larger than normal number of vendors selling jewelry and gems, only to catch an attractive cleric of Sune steering at her with a perplexed look upon his face from across the market.  She smiles at the cleric while twisting a stray locket of luscious red hair around her back gloved fingers that offset the pale color of her porcelain skin, _Right now, I’m sure he is trying to figure out if I’m really here or an illusion of his goddess…  If he does come on his own accord, my goddess, then I know what you want me to do._  She grins cruelly at the thought dropping her gaze upon the necklaces and amulets in front of her looking at the various gemstones set in them.









*OOC:*


Everyone else, how does the color work for you?  If it’s tedious to read please inform and I’ll change it, if it’s fine no need to reply.


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Roach - Human Cancer Mage*

*A harsh wet hacking cough echoes off the walls of a dank, narrow alley. A slender figure, clad in rags, kneels on the ground, his head pressed against the slimy cobbles as his back contorts and spasms with the force of his coughs. With a gurgling hack, he brings up a garish orange globule, which he spits against a wall.*

*His simple absolutions attended to, Roach shakily rises to his feet, loose rags swaying about his slim form like cloth serpents. He dries his forehead with the back of his arm, then stumbles from the alley into the darkness of the city. A busy evening awaits the feverish wretch. He reaches into a concealed pocket in his rags and fingers the shiny baubles within.*

_They were generous with thier alms last night. Yes... The money poured from them like ooze from a wound._ *Roach thought to himself in a self satisfied manner.*

_You mean you were good with your fingers. Those wealthy curs wouldn't know generosity if it were a boil on thier arses._ *The mental voice that answered Roach was... different. It burned in his mind like a wetstone scratched across a sheet of slate. The voice was unwholesome, alien, yet undeniably his.

_I'll have none of your naysaying tonight. Tonight we must distribute these alms to appease the hungers._

_Our hungers will not be satiated by your feeble attempts at charity, human. We crave flesh. Something supple and fresh. A child perhaps._

*A thin trail of saliva begins to slide down Roach's chin even as he shakes his head, mumbing to noone.* "No, the little ones have enough problems without us feeding on them." *His stomach begins to growl angrily.*

_We don't need to kill the little kipper. We just need a taste. Something tender, something they don't need. A nose. Give us a nose and we'll be happy. And the little one will find more mercy with a minor disfigurement._

*As always, Roach nods his head to the twisted wisdom of his own private demons. He heads out to make his donations. He tries to evenly split his 'alms' between the charity houses of Pelor, the churches of Talona and Wee Jas, and the Shattered Sister. Even if it's not a chirch of Loviatar, it does the goddess' good work. Also, should he find a tasty morsel along the way, one mother will never need to wipe her child's nose again.*


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 6, 2003)

*Lord Torr Stormbringer; human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*As was his daily routine, Torr woke when rays of the late afternoon sun finally fell upon his face.  He pulled the chain beside his bed, signaling to Rosalyn downstairs that he was ready to be brought breakfast.  Groggy from sleep but suffering little from hangover, he slipped from out from under the sheets and stretched his arms and back cat-like.*

*Torr slipped on his hose and then threw open the doors to the balcony overlooking a small but well-tended flower garden that several houses on this block shared.  The sounds of Andeluvay commerce were distant in spite of his rental house's location near the heart of the city.  He liked the house, though it paled next to some of the estates he had visited.  Torr had started renting the small, well-furnished house six months ago when he had arrived in the city and for the moment it suited his purposes.*

*Those purposes lately had included indulging his decadent lifestyle by performing a number of select jobs for this "Black Butterfly" and sating Stormrider's appetite for powerful emotions.  So far, the move to the capitol had proven fruitful.*

*Working for this Black Butterfly had become a simple and even enjoyable proposition.  An intermediary agent, always a different person, would drop a note off once a month or so and request that he deal with a specific person in a specific way.  Generally, it involved stalking and terrifying some poor schmuck.  Twice, it had gone as far as murder.  The intermediaries assured Torr that these cases had been cleared ahead of time with Assassin's Guild.  Torr was arrogant enough to feel it didn't matter.  The jobs almost always generated enough emotional juice that Stormrider would be satisfied for days, and that just made the generous pay gravy on the roast.* 

*Rosalyn, an attractive young lass who'd been tending his house for two months now, arrived on the balcony with a platter laden with ham, bread, cheese, and wine.  She smiled and bowed her head deferentially as she set the food on the small table where he usually took his first meal.*

"Good afternoon, milord," she said.  "Is there anything else you might need?"

*Torr's stomach grumbled eagerly at the smell of the honey-glazed ham and he was about to dismiss the servant.  His eyes met Rosalyn's, deep blue and full of innocence.  From there, they slid down to her low-cut blouse.  She blushed and looked at the floor.*

_Yes, _ Stormrider spoke up.  _Yes, there is something else you need from her.  I am hungry._

*Torr briefly considered telling the symbiont to shove off, but he thought better of it.  Stormrider, able to read his thoughts and emotions better than Torr himself could, chuckled in its own sort of way at his errant and rebellious impulse.*

"Yes," Torr said to Rosalyn with a charming smile.  "I will be needing something else from you."  

*He led the petite woman back into his room and to the bed.  Stormrider fed upon the mixed emotional energy of the moment - passion, fear, lust, shame.*

_Complex emotions for such a simple girl, _ Stormrider whispered to Torr.  _Too young to know if she should be ashamed or excited.  A delectable palate of emotions, to be sure, but not strong enough to be truly satisfying.  I will need better fare this evening._


----------



## linnorm (Nov 6, 2003)

*Ralam, Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

Ralam stepped out into the twilight air.  It felt cool after the heat of the ritual just completed.  Lady Morrigan Arvnos's hand rested lightly on his arm as they strolled back toward her apartment.  She had a tendancy to prattle on inanely that made her seem like a witless bimbo, but no one survived as one of The Dark Lord's disciples without a keen mind.  Ralam nodded and gave the appearance of listening to her chatter, as his patron and sponsor in The Dark Lord's service he needed to avoid offending her, but inside he was still focused on the problem he'd been facing since exacting his revenge on Baron Gorinthal  two months ago.  _What would he do now?  What goal was there to achieve?_  It was then that something his companion said registered in his conciousness.

"What?"  His face puzzled as he wasn't sure of what he heard.
"Oh yes, the whole familiy died.  It's a shame really, they were of good breeding.  You know, I've been...."

     Ralam lost interest in what she was saying again as the idea fully formed in his mind.  _Why stop with just the baron?  He could kill all of the baron's family too!  After all, the baron had killed his whole family.  Why shouldn't he return the favor?  Too bad the baron was already dead, he wouldn't be able to know the fear and dispair of having his family taken from him._ _Ralam grinned.  Oh well, some things can't be helped._

     After seeing Lady Arvnos to her apartment and declining an invitation in, Ralam headed back towards his own apartment.  Upon arriving, he found a letter instructing him not to leave Andeluvay; the Black Butterfly had need of his services.  Ralam poured himself a drink and began laying out plans for the next day.  A trip to the guild to verify that his plans would not step on any toes, and then off to The Hall of Records to look up the names, and any other information available, on his most hated enemy's family.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 7, 2003)

*Able Catalan - Human - Ranger/Fighter/Deep Woods Sniper and all around Vile Guy*

_Late morning again... I overslept.  Who cares..._*I get up and rinse this taste out of my mouth.*_ ~Does a bear crap in the woods?~ they say... no, he crapped in my mouth.  Ugh... I need a drink.

I think I'll wander down to the market and get some food from a vendor.  Once again I haven't bought anything because I'm not sure how long I'll be here.  No sense in wasting the money, right?  Mmmm... getting low on money, now that I think of it.  Maybe I'll drop by the Hydra and see if Wode has any business tonight.  Normally does.  I don't think you could have set up a guild like ours anywhere else.  These damn portals make traveling right handy.  Pop in, pop the mark, pop back.  Normally I'm only gone a few days and I like that.  Living in a house between Firelight Walk and Talona's temple is soooo convienent.   Those people at the temple are so accomodating, too.  Rarely do they not have the ~lubricant~ I need for my arrows.  Helps to ~slip one in~ and the mark falls down.  One shot, one kill... heh.  I love this place!  That trap door in the basement to the sewers keeps the busy body next door from seeing me leave when I don't WANT to be seen.  Occasionally I even find a nice cold body for me in the sewers.  Something undead.  When I do I'll try and warm up a bit...a little friction.  Hahahahahaha   I'll just pop my bow into Hubrik's Handy and be on my way_

*Stepping out into the sun.  Shades eyes so they can get used to the light.  Walks towards the market for food.*

_Yeah, off for some food and drink.  I'll buy some bread, cheese, meat and wine to take home this time, too.  Then I think I'll wander around and people watch for a while then head to the Hydra about 5 minutes before Wode shows up.  I haven't done any work for my guild for a while and I'm sure the butterfly has plenty of contracts out there.  I'll have another drink and see what happens from there.  Maybe off to the Blind Woman to get something for some fun for later tonight._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2003)

*Aekir, at this early hour the Hydra's Glass is still fairly quiet.  There are four private booths, as well as about seven round tables with bolted-down stools around them.  The balcony above contains another four tables, and the ceiling bears several simple chandeliers with a plethora of candles lighting the place.  A long bar lines the west wall and a hearth anchors the north.  There's a pot of some kind of stew bubbling over the hearth, and a large hunk of some kind of meat being turned on a spit.  Behind the bar the kitchen sounds with the clanking of pots and pans and the smell of warm bread fills the air.*

*The Hydra's Glass isn't the most classy establishment, but for a tavern at the edge of the Hollow, it's pretty good.  The food won't kill you, and lodgings aren't much better than buying a space on the floor, unless you want to rent one of the rooms that comes with one of the girls inside.  However, it's the conversation and drink that bring most people here.  The location guarantees an interesting mix of patrons, which generates a great deal of revenue for Farris, the old human barkeeper.  A former adventurer, he's able to spot trouble a mile away.  He keeps the worst of the trouble-makers away, allowing business to go on as usual.*

*However, the Hydra's main attraction is its famous drink sharing the same name as the bar.  The drink comes in all sizes, from five-headed to twelve-headed.  It's actually a series of drinks, from five to twelve, a clear, powerful drink that smells like lemons and burns like fire going down.  The gimmick is that you have to drink one, wait at least ten breaths, then say the number of drinks you've had, then drink the second one, and so on until you've drunk all the "heads."  However, the drink is so powerful that some people forget the day of the week past the third.  If anyone manages to get through one "hydra" without messing up the count, they get the drink for free.  There are also cyrohyras (served freezing cold), and pyrohydras (where the drink is lit on fire before drinking), though no one has yet survived the Lernaean hydra without passing out.*

*Aekir, there are only about six people in the Hydra at this hour, two of which looks like rivermen, one that seems to be a whore with her pimp, a lone dwarf bearing a peace-bonded axe and nursing a beer, and a thin, cagey-looking man that screams "thief" to your experienced eyes.  A serving wench comes around the bar every so often, refilling drinks and offering food.*

*Loviana, the cleric of Sune gazes at you for a few more minutes as you peruse the jewelry.  After a time, he slowly makes his way over to you, and tries to casually look at the jewelry in the case next to yours.  He "accidentally" brushes your hand in looking, and turns to smile at you.*

"My pardon, dear lady," he says, his smile bright.  "I saw you from across the marketplace and I was struck by your beauty.  Truly, Lady Firehair has blessed you as Her own.  I am Brother Predel, in the service of Sune.  Might I have the honor of knowing your name?"  He says this gallantly, giving you a small bow.

*Roach, Sister Raquel at the Light's Favor charity house of Pelor accepts your donations as always, with trepidation and touch of fear.  She's the only one of Pelor's clergy to really want to approach you, as they all seem to fear you.  Their attempts to offer healing or help cure your diseases in the past always have brought violent negations bordering on attacks, which baffles and confuses them.  However, they will accept your alms.*  

*In the alley behind the House of the Ruby Sorceress, Wee Jas' temple, Lady Wedik takes your coins with cool aloofness, offering her usual blessings of, "May your deaths be quick and merciful."  Sometimes you think she lets on more than she knows.*

*And at Church of Talona a new young acolyte, bearing scars of the pox, takes your coins, her face both fascinated and resigned.  She may have been a pretty one, but the scars upon her face have made her remarkably unlovely.*

*Finally, at the Shattered Sister, you scratch upon the back door to request admittance.  The door flings open, revealing a new young serving girl.  She sees you in the light, screams, and shuts the door.  You wait; this has happened once or twice before.  The door opens after a minute, with Sivi herself holding the girl by the arm.  Sivi is massively muscled, more so than most men, with her long braid of black hair wrapped around her waist.  The serving girl's cheek is red with a hand print.*

"Damn you, you weak little twist, I take you in and _this_ is how you act toward someone who's willing to donate to the Sister?!  You take his coin.  Do it!" Sivi snarls, shaking the girl.  Sobbing, the girl reaches out for your coins and takes them from your clawed hand.  Sivi tightens her grip and the girl whimpers in pain.  "You need anything else from her Roach?  This one needs discipline, and we know what discipline comes from, don't we little girl?"  

*She continues to hold the young girl and raises an eyebrow at you inquiringly.*

*Torr, after "tending" to Rosalyn, you walk downstairs to find a letter waiting for you.  Ripping it open, you find it to be from Hasord, a frequent contact for jobs for the Black Butterfly.  He requires your presence at the King's Head tavern, one not too far from your home, after dark, for some discussion of business.*

*You feel Stormrider smile within you; work always brings good feeding.*

*Ralam, you head over to one of the guild safehouses, a simple boarding house from the Hollow.  As a respected and long-standing member of the Assassin's Guild, you don't have to go through Wode.  You deal directly with Yill, one who is second in command to the Grandmaster assassin.  A sleek and deadly outborn elf, he moves with the grace and reflexes of a cat.  You've crossed swords with him a time or two during practice bouts, and he's not to be trifled with at any level.  You tell him of your desire to continue your vengeance on Baron Gorinthal's family, and he shakes his head.*

"The man killed your family, and now he's dead.  You leave a trail of bodies behind for no reason and no pay, and you start to make all of us look bad.  Tell you something Darkhand, you just wait.  Hold your hand hard.  Find their enemies, name your price, and take them out legal-like, so you don't look like an eight-sided loon.  Aside being, the Butterfly's taken an interest in you.  Dress pretty, go to King's Head tavern after dark, meet Hasord.  Butterfly has some work that's come up, it'll take your own mind off things you shouldn't be thinking of.  You do your work, I'll think of them for you instead," Yill says, in his usual strange way.  

*Able, heading over to one of the smaller markets, you can find the simple fare you want for a decent price, and can eat in relative peace.  You have a few hours before full dark, and Wode never shows up before dark.  The people watching in this part of the city is usually interesting, as there's quite a cross-section of people going between the temple alleys and Firelight Walk.  People seem to be repenting of their sins in one place before going to sin again in the other.*

*While waiting to go find Wode, you can go to the Blind Sister though.  At twilight, it's still fairly quiet with only a few people smoking pipes of strange, thick, sweet-smelling smoke.  Darana is the person you need to talk to to find the special things you need.  She's the original Blind Sister, robbed of her sight after taking a particularly intense vision-inducing drug.  However, blind or no she can tell any drug or poison from a brief sniff, taste, or feel.  Sarwan, her brother, runs the tavern itself, while several loyally addicted guards protect the Vault, the room where most of the goods are kept.  Darana smiles dreamily as you are brought back to the Vault by one of the guards, and sets her own pipe aside.*

"I know you, yes, I see you, smell you, even through the vapors and over the sea, I sense you.  Able, table, needy-greedy man.  You came to see through my eyes?  Smell through my ears?  Something needed tonight for you, isn't that the truth?" she asks, her head lolling on her shoulders, her long hair obscuring her blind, dead eyes.  

[OOC:  linnorm, Ralam needs two more languages.]


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 8, 2003)

*Able Catalan - Human - Ranger/Fighter/Deep Woods Sniper and all around Vile Guy*

Yes, beautiful Darana you know my tastes indeed.  

*Chuckles softly*

Just something to take the edge off, though.  Nothing to make me slumber or see what my imagination makes for me.  I don't need to go chasing shadows tonight, but I need something smooooth the soul.  Just some Medicine to let the night slip by.  You know what I need.  You always do.

[OOC: When she presents what I need and has no other conversation, I'll continue to the Hydra and try to get one of the tables upstairs where I can watch the door.  Good shooting from the balcony, you know...]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2003)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana giggling like a school girl forces a blush upon her face while turning her head away from the cleric*

*Inwardly She forces herself not to yawn, _Oh Great, I can almost feel the wheat beneath my feet.  This one is such a farm boy._  Sighing to only herself she continues her thoughts, _His technique with women seems clumsy in general and almost shameful for a Cleric of Sune but I suppose I shouldn’t destroy his confidence…  Well at least not yet._  Her thoughts finished she turns back towards her acting…*

“Noble cleric you are making me blush…” She turns her head back to the cleric her large eyes are a bright emerald green.  A delay in her answer allows the cleric to enjoy the eye contact but finally she replies with a small innocent smile on her face,  “but I thank you for your complements.  My name is Janela.” 

*Loviana abruptly drops her eyes as if something embarrassing had happened to her and at the same time she brings her gaze back to the amulets she had been admiring…*

“Beautiful isn’t it?”  Her eyes lock onto one of the more expensive ones that has a rather large emerald the same color as her eyes set in it. 









*OOC:*


Ray, is that easier to read?  Also, he would have a will save for my _disguise self_ spell as my eye color has been changed.  Paranoia is sometimes a bad thing.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 8, 2003)

*Lord Torr Stormbringer; human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr tossed the letter into the kitchen hearth fire.  While cocky, he wasn't foolish.  No sense in leaving any possible evidence behind.*

*Torr directed Rosalyn to prepare him a warm bath and to ready his best "casual evening" attire.  As he soaked, he let his mind wander...imagining what manner of work this newest job would entail.  The last few, while gratifying, had been beneath his abilities.  Perhaps this Butterfly chap would have noted this by now and pushed a more rewarding task his way.*

*Rosalyn toweled Torr dry.  It was a stretch for the girl to reach his neck and head, so much taller than her he stood.  She annoited his well-muscled body with lightly scented oil, an exotic and expensive import from some distant land, and then helped him dress.*

*When the servant was finished, Torr felt fresh and ready to be seen on the street.  He bent over and planted a gentle kiss on Rosalyn's lips, another on her cheek, and then gently nibbled the lobe of her ear.*

"Thank you, my beauty," Torr said smoothly.  "Try not to work too hard tonight."

_She is coming along nicely_, Stormrider said in the back of his mind.  _Another couple months, perhaps._

*Torr left the house, tucking his ornamental dagger into his belt.  Stormrider, he knew, was referring to Rosalyn as being the next Godsfeast...as the symbiont liked to call it.  Many times over the last few years, Stormrider had directed Torr to manipulate a girl to the point of complete infatuation.  Then, when she was most vulnerable and attached to the faux lord, Stormrider would demand to feast.  This generally entailed Torr bedding the girl after an indulgent night, and then turning into the Beast.  The sheer intensity of terror and betrayal was an emotional feast fit for the gods, or so Stormrider claimed.*

*The Godsfeast always ended in death.  Torr occasionally lamented the loss of an affectionate young woman, but rarely for long.  Typically, the woman was born beneath him.  More importantly, his allegiance to Stormrider always came first.  To spurn Stormrider was to risk losing the symbiont, and that was something Torr could not allow to have happen.  Many years removed, he could still recall perfectly the empty husk of the talented whore Synflower on the morning after the symbiont had left her for him.*

_That's right, _ Stormrider said.  _You owe everything to me.  You've been such a good ride, though.  I trust our relationship will continue for some time._

*Torr arrived at the King's Head tavern at the tail end of dusk.  Noise and light already spilled out into the street, though it would intensify for some hours before beginning to quiet again.  _King's Head_, Torr thought. _ I wonder which King's head this was named for...and how it came to be known independently of that King's body._*

*Torr pushed the door open and let the wave of sounds and smells wash over him before purposefully walking in.  Not immediately seeing his contact, he sauntered off to a corner table and invited himself into a game of dice.  The rabble were eager to let in the apparent young noble with his deep purse and mediocre luck.  Torr merely played and drank to pass the time until Hasord arrived.*


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 8, 2003)

*Roach, Male Human Cancer Mage*



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> "Damn you, you weak little twist, I take you in and _this_ is how you act toward someone who's willing to donate to the Sister?!  You take his coin.  Do it!" Sivi snarls, shaking the girl.  Sobbing, the girl reaches out for your coins and takes them from your clawed hand.  Sivi tightens her grip and the girl whimpers in pain.  "You need anything else from her Roach?  This one needs discipline, and we know what discipline comes from, don't we little girl?"
> 
> *She continues to hold the young girl and raises an eyebrow at you inquiringly.*




     *A bit of fluid starts to ooze from the corner of Roach's left eyes as he peers at the horrified girl. One might mistake it for a tear, except for the crimson trail it leaves upon the filthy strips of cloth twisted over his face. As he reaches his twisted, knarled hand toward the young girl, a centipede twist around his wrist, it's antenna waving wildly.*

     Her face ashen, the young girl draws her face away, onto to gasp at Sivi renewed grip on her arm. She gulps, her stomach churning audibly, and straightens, tensed for Roach's touch.

     *Clawed fingers trail lightly through the waif's hair, seperating the silky locks. Roach takes a step closer, _things_ visibly moving underneath his worn rags. Leaning forward, he takes a long, gurgling sniff of the girl's hair, then wipes his nose on his forearm. He turns toward Sivi, eyes narrowed slyly.*

     "This one's fresh...bent, but unbroken. My touch would ruin her for you."

     The girls suddenly shrieks, eyes widening in horror as she look down to see a fleshly _apprendage_ curling about her thigh. The fleshly tentacle swiftly withdraws into the darkness beneath Roach's cloak. It did leave a gift for the young girl though; a viscous trail of slime coating her leg. The girl tries to break free of Sivi's grasp, cries echoing off the walls of the alley. Sivi's sobering slap cracks like a bullwhip as she hisses, "Enough!"

     "My apologies for the disorder I have brought your home, but you are welcome for the excuses I have given you. She is a comely child indeed. When you have used her for all you want from her, I will take what remains." 

     *Roach turns and begins walking off into the alley, his hunched form still managing a sort of regal bearing as he shambles along.*


----------



## linnorm (Nov 9, 2003)

*Ralam, Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

* Ralam stares hard a Yill for a moment and then smiles. *
"Perhaps You're right Yill.  Doing it for pay would be more proper.  Just because I do it for money doesn't mean it has to be a large amount of money.  The Butterfly is interested in me?  Hmm, well I guess I'd better be there then."

* After meeting with Yill, Ralam calls on Lady Arvnos for brunch.  During the meal he tries to subtly turn the conversation to the death of Baron Gorinthal. *

"Our conversation last night got me to thinking about recent deaths amongst the aristocracy.  Have you heard anything about the death of Baron Gorinthal?  I understand that he was assassinated by Darkhand.  He must have made some powerful enemies to warrent that.  He had a family, didn't he?"









*OOC:*


I'm assuming the Bluff (+8) skill for the conversation with Lady Arvnos?  Also, two languages added now.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 9, 2003)

Aekir watches the tone and the atmosphere, who is a regular and who isn't, the serving wenches and who they seem to favor.  He sits at one of the lower tables that give him clear view of the upper tables and the bar, towards the back, facing the enterance.  He slowly sips his beer, perhaps ordering some of the stew as it gets later and his stomach reminds him it is time to eat.  He watches and waits, as patient as death itself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

*Able, Darana smiles vacantly at you, then languidly reaches into the crowded shelves of the Vault.  Fishing around in there she pulls out what looks to be a packet of tea.  Of course, you both know better.*

"Little dream tea, little dream tea, makes things smooth and pretty, yes, yes it does.  Blind Sister knows your ways," she sings, holding out her hand.  "Gold I say, shiny lovely smooth pretty gold I say.  Fifty I say, put the crowns here I say."  

*After paying her, you go to the Hydra and make your request for hot water for your "tea."  From the balcony you have a clear view of the door and all those coming and going.  The tea seems to make the world smooth and easy, easy to move through, easy to sea.  It gives you a sense of ease and a hint of euphoria.  It's not terribly strong, but very pleasant all the same.*

*Aekir, while waiting, you notice a thin scarecrow of a man enter the bar and go the balcony to sit.  He looks just a bit more... woodsy than the typical Hydra clientele, though seems to be drinking tea rather than ale.  Odd.*

*About an hour later, both Able and Aekir finally spot Wode.  Well, even though they were looking for it they almost missed the colorless thing.  Slinking in behind the cover of a large human man, it nearly blends into the background in wrapped clothes of a soft gray.  It moves to a table at the back of the ground floor, one partially hidden by half-walls and drapes to ensure privacy.  This is Wode's private court.  The Hydra has begun to fill up as darkness has fallen, and what might have been an obvious scurry to Wode's table now becomes a more causal drift through the crowds as people begin to seek the halfling out.  It seems to be the usual crowd; assassins and thieves, thugs and sell-swords.*

*Loviana, Brother Predel doesn't seem to notice the color of your eye change.  Or rather he does notice, but only to exclaim over how lovely they are.  He follows your gaze to the emerald on the table.*

"Indeed.  I love coming here to see what wonders the merchants bring Janela," he says, smiling.  "I can never afford most of it, but I love to look and buy what I can to support the fine artisans.  Look, I bought this today and was seeking someone to wear it, and it seems Sune has guided me to you," he says, lifting out a slender silver chain with a much more modest emerald pendent.  It is indeed in very good taste.  If you'll allow him, he'll put it over your head.  "If you wish, the Hall of the Dancing Phoenix is hosting the renown bard Brightfire this evening.  The concert and dancing promise to be wonderful.  I will be going tonight, if you were seeking something to do."  

*Ralam, the Lady Arvnos considers your question for about two breaths (the longest she's ever been silent in your presence), then erupts in a torrent of words.*

"Oh indeed, poor, dear Baron Gorinthal's death has set quite a shock among those of my set, as you can well imagine.  His wife and daughters were quite distraught, and both of his sons want revenge, if you can believe.  There are even rumors that they've tried to find a priest of Hoar to appeal to, thought the priests of Siamorphe don't approve of that, not in the least, don't you know.  Terrible doings, with the deaths and all, it makes one wonder what could have caused it.  Of course Gorinthal had a bit of a mean streak in him.  Snubbed other nobles more times than he should of, what with him wanting his own family fortunes secure.  Wouldn't surprise me if his own brother did something, backstabbers all of them..." she carries on in that vein for quite a while, suggesting the Baron's brothers, along with the Weldaka and Norfall noble houses as those particularly "wronged" by the Baron.  

*Roach, as you go through the alleys, the thought of a feast later this evening, courtesy of Sivi, you notice that Old Mag is missing from her usual spot, as is Bril One-Foot.  A bit of searching and questioning those brave enough to face you turns up that some kind of do-gooder is trying to coax some of the beggars into one of the charity houses, carrying off the weakest ones if they can't walk there.*

*Angered that one is interfering with your "kingdom," you quickly search for this evening's snack before proceeding further.  It's hard to think on an empty stomach.  You slink through the alleyways before coming upon Jak, a young and tender one that you've helped before.  He's missing one hand and four toes, and is all the more pitiful a beggar child because of it, thanks to you.  It's time to help him out again.  A quick snatch, using both hands to hold down the struggles, a quick snap of the jaws, and with a gush of blood the tasty morsel fills your belly.  Patting the boy on the head and setting him back out on his street corner, the blood staining his face and dribbling from where his nose used to be, you shuffle back into the alleys.*


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 20, 2003)

*Torr continues to play dice, losing slightly more than he wins.  The money is of little concern, however.  He tries to enjoy the drink and ambiance of the King's Head.*

*After a couple hours tick away, Torr starts to become a little bit annoyed.  _Where is that vermin Hasord? _ he wonders.  _Wasting my time when I could be out having_ real _fun._*

*Torr briefly considers starting a brawl just to liven things up a bit, but decides against it in the interest of not drawing too much attention to himself.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

*Torr, the King's Head seems to be popular with both some minor nobles as well as the wealthy.  You gain a few dozen gold, and lose it again, holding on to your temper to avoid losing that too.  Before such a loss can occur however, you spot Hasord at a corner of the bar.  You'd recognize that bald head anywhere.*

*Hasord is a portly fellow, dressed in moderatly expensive fine woven linen.  He looks more like a shrewd and prosperous merchant than a contact for the Butterfly, which is the point, one assumes.*

"Torr, hope you haven't been waiting long.  My cousin, you know, Albot needs you to do guard duty again.  He was so pleased with you when you guarded his brother during his visit that he wants your service again," he says cheerfully, taking a pull of ale.  This is a cant, a hidden message. within normal conversation  You've never been great at it, but the gist is that the Butterfly has a job for you, one that requires your strength.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 20, 2003)

*He watches who comes to pay homage at Wode’s court, he marks them in his mind, so he can identify them later.*

_A man who does not wish to dull his senses with alcohol, probably anticipates a mission soon, perhaps now.  His bow would seem to be his chosen method on that perch, perhaps he intends to snipe someone._ 

*Aekir keeps an eye on the anomalous tea drinker and continues to nurse his ale until late in the night.  When the crowd has thinned, he will rise and walk over to Wode’s court.  He steps inside and waits to be acknowledged.*

"I am Aekir, it may soon be necessary for me to operate within your territory.  I am here to arrange a mutually beneficial agreement." he speaks softly in a low, gravely voice.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 20, 2003)

"Thank you ever so much for the meal my lady, but I'm afraid I must be off."
*Ralam bows and kisses her hand.*

After leaving Lady Arvnos, Ralam returns to the guildhouse to get in a few hours of training.  Afterwards he returns to his apartment and is bathed and "entertained" by his new serving girl, Renna.

_I really must thank Sivi for this one... and apologize for the last one.  I'll have to be more careful with this one._

At dusk Ralam dons his finest clothes and heads to the King's Head.  Not spotting Hasord immediately, he goes to the bar, orders a bottle of fine wine and finds a quiet corner to watch the crowd from.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2003)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana smiles at the pendent for it will make a nice addition to her collection.*

“Predel, theirs no reason to apologize or feel the need to.” She smiles affectionately at the cleric as she turns to allow him to put it on her.  She pulls her hair up, giving him more room to work with, revealing her slender and graceful neck. “We all do are part to support them but even if it could be afforded I would rather have less and give more to poor children.”  Her hands holding the emerald up closer to her eyes she smiles, "Besides I like this one the best anyway."  

*Having turned back around she smiles broadly and moves closely to him when he ask her to accompany him*

“Predel, that sounds wonderful and I would love to accompany you!  I heard much acclaim for Brightfire and I would die to honestly see her perform in person.”  She smiles affectionately but with a slightly innocent touch as she continues, “So what should we do till then?”









*OOC:*


Do I know anything on this Brightfire?  Age?  Sex?  Type of entertainment their known for?


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


I wouldn't expect you to know this, but I keep the bow in my glove of storing.  Why does he have a quiver, though?  He must just be a mad man...


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 21, 2003)

*Roach, Human Male Cancer Mage*

_You cannot allow this insult to stand. You paid the clergy. They know these alleys are yours._ The voice is incessant, buzzing angrily in Roach's head like a cloud of flies.

_The alms were not taxes. They were to provide food. I protect them, but don't feed them personally._ Roach presses a hand to his forehead as he slides through the shadows. Those he passes don't acknowledge him, either because they do not notice, or because they know not to.

_LIES! You can lie to others, but never to me. I know you, I am the devil on your shoulder and the darkness of your shadow. The alms are purely to ease your lingering shreds of conscience. Pathetic weakling._

*Roach had no response to that, and tries his best to ignore the frenzied ranting of his other half as he ponders how to best deal with this latest intrusion to his domain. Suddenly, he stops, straightening as best as his hunched form can. The corners of his bloodstained lips twist slightly in a bitter mockery of a smile.*

_Bait._

_Yes....bait._

*The hunchback whirls suddenly, rags fanning about him as he stalks back down the alley, sharp eyes and keen ears searching for any sign of his tender morsel, Jak. No good samaritan can pass up a chance to rescue a crippled child. Just gather up the bait, set the trap, and wait for the savior to arrive. Simple.*

*Deep within the dark madness of Roach's mind, a single chord of humanity resonates softly, threatening memories of a life before sickness. A life before disease. A life when such traps might be baited to snare some sort of animal for a simple meal. The chord is swiftly silenced by a malevolent thought coming from outside Roach's mind.*

_I wonder if the faithful taste like the gods they worship..._


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 21, 2003)

*Upon spying his portly contact across the room, Torr drains his ale in one long pull and excuses himself from the game.  He uses his size to clear a path through the growing crowd as he makes his way to the bar.*



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> "Torr, hope you haven't been waiting long. My cousin, you know, Albot needs you to do guard duty again. He was so pleased with you when you guarded his brother during his visit that he wants your service again," he says cheerfully, taking a pull of ale. This is a cant, a hidden message within normal conversation.  You've never been great at it, but the gist is that the Butterfly has a job for you, one that requires your strength.




*Torr restrains himself from sneering at Hasord's doubletalk.  Though he understands the need for secrecy in this business, taking it to this level comes across as more of a game to Torr.  He resigns himself to playing along.*

"I'm pleased to hear that _Albot_ was satisfied with my services," Torr says.  He flags down the bartender with his mug for a refill and takes a seat beside the contact.  "The work was rewarding in its way.  What can you tell me about the work your cousin would like me to perform this time?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

*Aekir, the tea drinker seems to be lost in contemplation at first glance, though you know better.  His eyes keep a watch on all in the room, though he doesn't rise from his seat for several hours.  After a bit a wench leans over him and seems to flirt with him.  But after she leaves he goes to Wode's court.  The halfling speaks to him for several minutes, then he leaves again.*

*Several wenches go in and out of the "court," though a few linger for a moment or two longer than the others.  Probably spy-whores or assassin-whores.  Selling information is a good second profession for a clever prostitute, as pillow talk can be remarkably informative.  A few men of various builds, most of them terribly unremarkable, which would be typical for most good assassins, also pay homage.*

*Able, after several hours of drinking and watching, a wench comes over with Wode's expected summons.  You're admitted into the inner court with little fuss, and Wode's gray eyes look you up and down as it bades you to sit on the cushioned bench across from it.  There's two halfling women dressed as prostitutes at its left side, a buxom human woman on its right, and what looks like a human lad, seemingly all of four years old, curled up on its lap, along with the usual pair of stern-faced hulking half-orc brutes just outside the curtains.  All, you would expect, have more than a passing experience with weapons.*

"Mokath needs a new boss for his factory.  His current one bores him, and doesn't make enough profit.  The profit is being eaten up by this boss' greed and vices.  That distresses Mokath.  Mokath would like to make sure that his will never happen again.  The boss' name is Sefor.  Human, average height and weight, brown hair, but wears it long, to his feet, and braided.  He likes to hunt stags in the Northwood, outside Andeluvay.  The Butterfly was given to understand that there was to be a terrible hunting accident the next time Sefor hunts.  The purse from such an accident is heavy, quarter now, rest after death is confirmed.  Mokath wants one braid, cut where it won't show, as proof.  Does that suit?" Wode says in its usual toneless, colorless way.

*Aekir, after the crowd has died down, you make your way to Wode's court.  Its women (and men) are there, as usual, and Wode regards you with a bleak gaze.*

"We have no shortage of jobs for you.  There's a good purse for the silence of a loose-tongued woman.  Uppity merchant's wife, but hardly out of common stock.  She listens and gossips with reckless abandon, and her husband uses her flapping jaw to spread lies about his rivals and increase his own wealth to irsome ends.  One of the rivals desires a message to be sent to the merchant through the agent of his wife's tongue.  Remove the offending object from Irene Kissaken's mouth and make certain it is delivered to the wool merchant Thom Kissaken of Carder's Square by breakfast three days hence.  Whether the woman lives or dies is of no concern to the client, but the Butterfly wishes her dead to avoid complication.  The purse weighs in at two thousand crowns, half now, half later.  Questions?"

*Ralam, after dusk you finally spot the portly Hasord.  He's talking to a handsome and sturdily-built man dressed in fine clothes, laughing and talking as if they're discussing the weather, or a show at the theater.  Of course, they could just as easily be talking about killing the man next door; such is the way with Hasord.*

*Loviana, Predel suggest a stroll along the Masquer's Parade, a place where there are a great many theaters, a few of which are open air.  There are a few musicians on street corners, some of which Predel throws some copper and silver into their hats.  An acrobat troupe performs in one of the free, open-air theaters, and he draws you down to take a seat.  He laughs and claps delightedly at them, trying to draw you into his boyish enthusiasm.*

[OOC:  Loviana would know that Brightfire is one of the relatively rare radience genasi, one born in the plane of the most beautiful colors of the multiverse.  She's known to have an incredible voice, a talented hand at the lute, and the ability to cause solid colors from her singing to linger in the air for days or even weeks after she's left.  While she goes by the title of "Rainbow's Delight," she has another title of "Rainbow's Lover."  She distributes her charms far and wide in an attempt to "bring beauty into other's lives."  She's known to be absolutely gorgeous, with cerulean blue skin, dark pink hair, and green and gold eyes.  However, it's said (in half-jest) that her end will come at the hands of a hundred jealous wives and sweethearts of her former lovers.]

*Roach, Jak is where you found him, though apparently he regain consciousness long enough to pull his rags over his ruined face before fainting again.  The boy is entirely senseless now, and no one around here will interfere with you taking the boy elsewhere.*

*Torr, Hasord rubs his hands together and smiles and laughs heartily as if you had just said a joke.  Leaning forward, as if speaking confidentially, he smiles as he tells you the details required for a murder.  Coaxed in doublespeak, but in the phrases you know, he says that there's a city guardsman that's a bit too keen on the trail of one of the Butterfly's crimes.  To distract the guardsman, the Butterfly requires the death of his father, a captain of the guard.  A difficult target, to be certain, but there will be help.  Torr's skills are necessary to take out the guards on the captain's door in order to clear the way for the assassin to take out the captain.  Two alert, strapping guardsmen and a captain killed by an assassin's blade is one thing, and implies a serious threat.  Two alert, strapping guardsmen killed savagely while the captain is killed neatly is a strange mystery as well as a tragedy that should distract the guardsman for months, in addition to throwing that entire sector of the city watch into disarray.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana allows Brother Predel to guide her as she keeps her body close to his with the intention of given the impression of young lovers to those they pass* 

*Her thoughts are dark and betray the disappointment and slight rejection she is feeling, _A Street show?  What is wrong with you Predel?  Do you not find me attractive?  Isn’t there a single idea in your head on what you should be doing with me right now?_*

*As they set and watch the street performers Loviana leans down slightly, exposing more of her cleavage to Predel and any of the others in the area that happen to be looking at that time, she reaches for a stray coin that had ran and rolled along the ground away from the hat.  Looking out of the corner of her eye she tried to judge Predel’s reaction to her exposure as she tosses the coin back into the hat. *

*She giggles with delight as the coin bounces around the hat and finally rolls to a rest inside the hat.  In celebration she presses herself against Predel as she hugs him*

*All in all her actions are complete copies of his actions.  When he claps and laughs so does Loviana and when he boos and hisses so does she.*









*OOC:*


I would like to *sense motive (+8)* on Brother Predel to see if he really likes this show.   Like is he looking at me more or is he watching the show more.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 25, 2003)

*Ralam   Human Male Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

After Hasord finishes, Ralam flags a wench and sends Hasord another ale and a message inviting him to join Ralam at his table.

"Good evening sir.  I happend to run into your cousin today and he said that you are looking to make some purchases and that I may be able to be of some service in that regard.  I'm sure that whatever you need I can procure."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 25, 2003)

*_This is absurd,_ Torr thinks while trying (poorly) to maintain a placid demeanor.  _They think I need help?  I never work with others...and I can't imagine most other assassins would be very comfortable with such an arrangement either._*

"I see," Torr says once Hasord is finished explaining the job.  "So, your cousin feels that it would be better to have someone help me with this job?  I'm uncomfortable with that style of work.  What manner of arrangements need to be made?  Day, time?  Will I even meet this other party or is my portion to be compartmentalized?"


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 26, 2003)

> "We have no shortage of jobs for you. There's a good purse for the silence of a loose-tongued woman. Uppity merchant's wife, but hardly out of common stock. She listens and gossips with reckless abandon, and her husband uses her flapping jaw to spread lies about his rivals and increase his own wealth to irsome ends. One of the rivals desires a message to be sent to the merchant through the agent of his wife's tongue. Remove the offending object from Irene Kissaken's mouth and make certain it is delivered to the wool merchant Thom Kissaken of Carder's Square by breakfast three days hence. Whether the woman lives or dies is of no concern to the client, but the Butterfly wishes her dead to avoid complication. The purse weighs in at two thousand crowns, half now, half later. Questions?"




Aekir sizes up the room, making Wode wait as he looks at who looks dangerous and who hides it better, finally he turns back to Wode, “This is acceptable.”  His voice carrying a finality to it.

Aekir waits for his money and then leaves.  He moves through the night quickly, and several blocks later makes an abrupt turn down a dark alley, and quickly assumes the form of a rat and scampers back to the end of the alley, waiting to see if he has been followed.  Waiting for a half an hour he will move through the streets as a rat till he reaches his boarding house.

In the morning he will find and drink the soul of a small bird, assume that form and begin the process of staking out the Kissaken estate and the comings and goings of Irene Kissaken.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2003)

*Loviana, when you bent to get the coin, Brother Predel flushed rather becomingly.  During the show, though he does his duty to give a good show of attention to the acrobatics, he keeps stealing glances out of the corner of his eye.  Though he seems quite impressed with your beauty... among other things, he acts as a perfect gentlemen.*

[OOC:  Rolled an 18, for a total of 26.  Predel seems to like you a lot, but he doesn't seem to be willing to go further.]

*Torr, when you ask your question, Hasord takes another drink and looks around the bar.  Suddenly he smiles, and waves over another man.  Neatly and fashionably dressed, this man moves with grace and elegance.*

"Your co-worker for this job.  My cousin employed him before.  Marvelously clever lad.  Jass, he's called," Hasord says genially.

*Ralam, Hasord looks out over the room, locks eyes with you, and waves you over.  Jass is a name that Hasord uses for you, to avoid bandying your real name about it public.  He fills you in on what Torr knows about the job, then gets to the meat of the questions.*

"My cousin needs you both Fourthday, when the evening service bells toll.  Two working together will be better than one, and my cousin is footing the bill, so I'm not one to argue with him," he says pleasently, but with a hint of steel beneath his silk voice.

*Aekir, you notice no one tailing you, and return to your room in good time.  In the morning, you fly over Carter's Square, and soon find the home and business of Thom Kissaken, the cloth merchant.  His wife doesn't rise until later in the day, nearly noon, but then leaves for the market with a couple of maids and a manservant to act as a porter.  True to form, she doesn't stop talking for hardly an instant, stopping to talk with every other merchant's wife, head of household, and stall runner she sees, and chattering with her maids when no one else is around to talk to.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2003)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana cannot help but smile at her perfect gentleman while thinking _Acts and people can be deceiving, I should know I am, but something is telling me you are what you seem to be, a perfect gentleman._*

*She smiles and scoots a bit closer to brother Predel her thoughts continue, _Which is always nice, their much more in tune, much more willing to do it right._*

*As she moves herself into a sitting hug with him, their inner arms wrapped around each other with his arm resting on her shoulder and hers on his waist, she scorns herself for her goddess, _What is wrong with myself today?  It’s always a pleasure to serve you my goddess, no matter what.  Even the cleric of Ghaunadaur that was so fat that I could barely straddle him, let alone feel him, was a pleasure that could only be cast down to me by your hand my goddess._*

*Loviana with her free hand slides it slowly, but casually, down Predel’s thigh till it comes to rest upon the knee closer to Loviana, _I wonder if the fat pig even realized he had missed, but my goddess, I thank you a thousand times over for this reward._*

*Like a giant cat stalking it's prey, Loviana stares deeply into Brother Predel’s eyes with a charmed but not quite so innocent look she had before.  As her lips linger close for a kiss her mind urges him, _Come to me my reward...  Come to me my prey…_*


----------



## linnorm (Nov 30, 2003)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam sees Hasord wave him over and downs the last of the wine in his glass with a frown.  _Such a shame to drink such a fine vintage so quickly._  Upon reaching Hasord and Torr, Rallam bows to both and smiles.*

"Hasord, always a pleasure to see you."  turning to Torr, "Good evening sir, I don't believe we've met.  I am Jass."

After Hasord explains the details, "That will work just fine.  I'm sure your cousin will be satisfied as always.  One question though, does your cousin want the goods packaged in the usual way?"










*OOC:*


The packaging is a reference to Ralam's use of the _Death Grimace_ spell.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 1, 2003)

*Torr scrutinizes the man that Hasord calls over.  He is much smaller than Torr, but dresses well and moves smoothly through the crowd.  Not exactly what he'd have expected of a skulking killer.  Then again, he himself isn't an ordinary killer either.*

*Torr nods in greeting as Ralam/Jass introduces himself to Torr.*

"I am Torr," he says, feeling no need to hide his identity.  He is known to several here already by that name.

*Torr extends his hand to shake the newcomer's.  If Ralam/Jass reciprocates, Torr will give him a very firm shake, but will refrain from breaking any fingers.*

*He listens to Ralam/Jass's conversation with Hasord and pretends as if he follows all of it.  When they reach a pause, he will chime in.*

"It is a couple days until such time as your cousin needs our services, Hasord," he says.  "Jass, shall we meet up earlier that day to discuss our...methods?"


----------



## linnorm (Dec 1, 2003)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam returns the nod and shakes hands with Torr.*

"Hmm... yes, I think that would be very beneficial.  It wouldn't do to be stumbling over each other while we work would it?  I will arrange an appropriate place for our meeting.  Hasord, would you be so kind as to relay the location to Torr when it's ready?"


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 1, 2003)

Something akin to humor touches Aekir as he watches the chattering magpie.  It is an uncomfortable feeling, but it passes quickly.

_The woman is not prepared for the what is coming, it should be easy.  Still it would be more prudent to study the target longer, it is unfortunate that I do not have the time._

As Irene Kissaken begins to speak to what appears to be one of her peer, Aekir flutters away into an alley next to a restaurant. Checking to make sure he is unobserved he resumes his natural form.

The flies are thick in the alley as they swarm around tiny scraps of food even the beggars find inedible.  His hand lashes out as he snatches a fly from the air.  If there had been someone there and they had been observant they may have noticed the blue-white glow coming from his hand and he consumed the tiny creatures life essence.

He returns to the conversation, this time wearing the form of a fly,  he keeps low and flies into skirt of Lady Kissaken, riding there until she takes the dress off in the evening.

When the morning comes, and her husband leaves, he sneaks out from the closet and look at her sleeping form.  He can almost feel regret for the loss to the family this woman’s death will surely bring.  But what they don’t understand is death will not have taken this woman.

*Aekir snaps into his true form and takes off his gloves.  He covers her mouth with his hand and begins to feed.*

[ooc:  Grapple check +19, draining an energy level a round]


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 2, 2003)

*Torr grins slightly as he listens to Ralam/Jass begin to instruct Hasord.  Little guy has some poise and confidence, he thinks.  And he didn't flinch at my handshake...though he could not return it with the same strength.*

"Yes," he says.  "That sounds fine.  Hasord, please contact me in the usual manner when a location is found."

*Torr takes a long pull on his drink, finishing it and deliberately setting it back down on the bar.*

"Jass, again, a pleasure to meet you," he says.  "If you have nothing else to add, Hasord, then I'll be taking my leave."


----------



## Galbraith (Dec 2, 2003)

"Yes.  Sefor, hunting accident, lock of hair... Fine as always."

As he reaches for the advance on payment he asks, "What is the time table?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

*Loviana, Predel leans toward you as the act ends and gives you a chaste kiss on the cheek, flushing just a bit as he does so.*

"It was wonderful to share this night with you Janela, but I must go back to the temple, for I have duties this night.  Know that the evening is blessed by your beauty, as am I," he says, rising just a bit unsteadily, as if a bit intoxicated.  By beauty perhaps?

*Ralam, Hasord nods at your comment.*

"Indeed, the usual packaging, but neatly and subtly done.  My cousin doesn't like the seams and ends to show," Hasord says, indicating that your mark should not be immediatly obvious.

*Aekir, your ruse seems to go by unnoticed, and you stand next to Irene's bed.  One hand covers her mouth and the other goes to her throat just to keep her still.  Her eyes snap open at your touch, but her first scream turns into a muffled moan as you suck out her life energy.  It doesn't take very long, for such a vivacious woman it takes surprisingly little to kill her.  In a few seconds, the deed is done.  The energy pours into you, another soul to feed your own power, another soul to send below.  You hear some faint stirrings in the next room, and realize the maid is waking up.*

*Torr, Hasord nods at your comment, and waves you off grandly.*

"Of course my boy, I'll have things all set up by tomorrow, so they'll be a message then.*

*Able, the purse contains twenty pieces of platinum and a trade ruby inscribed with the three hundred gold piece mark, declaring its standard value.*

"A quarter now, and the rest later when the client has it.  Sefor will hunt in the morn in three days' time," Wode says, and passes you a brief map of the area where he is expected to be.  "He'll bring along several servants as well as some friends and assistant hunters.  Be sure you aren't seen."


----------



## linnorm (Dec 8, 2003)

*Ralam  Rogue 5 / Assassin7*

"As always I bow to your cousin's good taste.  I will make the arrangements in the morning and get you the information by noon."

*Ralam makes a short bow to Hasord and leaves.*

Ralam makes his way to see Sivi and deliver his thanks and apology personally at a leisurely pace, the prospect of work always puts a smile on his face.

_Subtle and neat.  Hmm, hmmm, hmmm.  Poison is out, I'm on a specific timetable.  Strangulation?  Hmm, less blood that way, not as satisfying though.  Perhaps an alchemical substance to prevent him from bleeding too much?_

*Arriving at the rear entrance Ralam knocks politely.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2003)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana her thoughts shocked at the chaste kiss begins to wonder, _Have you ever been with a woman?  Ironic, and almost unbelievable, considering your goddess I wonder…_  Loviana concentrates upon casting _ Detect Good _.  To Brother Predel, and the rest of the world, they only see a blushing girl.*

*As she notices Predel’s unsteadiness she stands up with a look of concern as she raps her delicate arms around him to help brace him, “Are you sure you should leave?  I would hate for your other brothers to think you where drunk.”   She smiles weakly at her own attempted joke before she gives him a sad look full of concern.*









*OOC:*


I did use my corrupter spell like ability of _Detect Good_, I would also like to venture a guess at how old Predel is.


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 8, 2003)

Aekir opens the dead woman’s mouth and holds out he tongue with one hand and with another blade like finger on the other hand cuts out her tongue.  Looking around he grabs one of her monogrammed handkerchief and places the tongue within.  Quickly he arranges her so she appears to still be sleeps, he slides open a window, assuming the form of a bird.  He takes to the morning sky.

He then goes to a general supply store and secures a small leather pouch.  Assuming the form of the late Mrs Kissaken (magical armor of course changes size to accommodate) he goes to a courier service and hires the pouch to be rush delivered to the merchant Kissaken this very morning.

Resuming the form of a bird out of sight of the busy streets, he takes a circuitous route back to his boarding house, sneaking into he rooms, he gives into his body’s need for rest.


----------



## Galbraith (Dec 11, 2003)

mmmm.... Servants and hunting companions... mmmm.... troublesome that could be... Do you know how many he normally hunts with?

[OOC - Would I know anything about the mark?  Who he is, what he looks like, what kind of a challenge I can expect?  Also, do I know of any place I can purchase a couple of invisibility potions, if needed?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2003)

*Ralam, your knock is greeted by Raquel, an experienced server at the Shattered Sister.  Bowing her head to you, she leads you to the special basement chambers without a word.  Knocking on the largest iron door, you hear a click as the lock is opened.  The door swings wide, revealing Sivi bending over her personal rack.  On it lies the moaning body of a blonde-haired young girl.  She's obviously had Sivi's undivided attention for a couple hours; less than an hour with her has broken battle-tested men.*

"Darkhand, good to see you.  This little twist was rude to one of my patrons and was in need of discipline," she comments offhandedly.  "What are you in need of?"

*Loviana, Predel is decidedly Good, and perhaps only seventeen years of age.*



			
				Loviana said:
			
		

> “Are you sure you should leave? I would hate for your other brothers to think you were drunk.”



  "I'm not drunk, except perhaps with beauty.  You really are a wonder, but I should not linger, lest I compromise your honor," he says with a tremulous smile.



			
				Able said:
			
		

> mmmm.... Servants and hunting companions... mmmm.... troublesome that could be... Do you know how many he normally hunts with?



  "Five servants and two companions is typical," Wode says listlessly.

*Able, you don't really know much about Sefor aside from what Wode's just told you.  But there are several places that sell invisibility potions in the Hollow, most notably the Thieves' Guild and Assassins' Guild.  Wode could probably obtain some for you if you wanted, or he could direct you to some of the magic shops that serve the less than scrupulous.*


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 12, 2003)

*Once Torr takes his leave of Hasord and Ralam/Jass, he will immediately leave the tavern.  He wanders the streets for a while, generally heading in the direction of less reputable neighborhoods.  Subconciously, he's almost hoping some thug tries to roll him just so he can beat the tar out of the fool.*

*Lacking any takers, Torr will drink and gamble the night away and return to his home in the early morning hours to sleep and await the message.*


----------



## linnorm (Dec 12, 2003)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam smiles and bows politely.*

"Please forgive me milady, I didn't mean to interrupt your work.  I mearly wanted to apologize for poor state in which I left the last girl you sent me and thank you for sending a replacement.  It was most kind of you."  *Ralam's eyes stray to the girl on the rack while he speaks.*  "Would"  Ralam clears his throat.  "Excuse me.  Would it be too much of a distraction if I observed your work?  It might help me prevent any more accidents."  _Not to mention provide a fair bit of entertainment._  *Ralam flashes a charming smile while waiting for an answer.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana quietly congrats herself while she smiles inwardly to herself, _Are you so excited you can barely think my prey?  I think so and now I need to separate you from your pack._   Outwardly, she gives Brother Predel a strange naïve look as he smiles upon her.  Finally she allows herself to get the joke and she flushes red, turns away from the cleric in shock.*

*After counting a few seconds she looks back at Predel from the corner of her eyes privately judging his reaction before she giggles and gives a small smile at him as she decides a little boldness, and a small attack at his manhood, would lure him into her webs, “As much as I value my honor I would very much like it if you did linger with me.”  Her smile becomes a little bit bigger and a tad bit more seductive as she finishes her statement.*









*OOC:*


What does his Aura’s Power level look like: Faint, Moderate, strong, overwhelming.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

*Torr, your large frame and stormy expression seem to scare off any potential attackers.  Anyone wandering in those neighborhoods in your clothing is either a fool to be killed or too strong to touch.  The thieves err on the later.  Lacking an unwilling victim, you find your way back to the King's Head Inn and drink their ale and gamble with dice and card into the evening, losing about twenty gold in a streak of bad luck with a skilled dice player.*

*When you get home, however, Rosalyn is there to help you out of your clothes and ready you for bed, along with any incidentals...*

*Ralam, Sivi nods at you curtly.*

"It happens Darkhand, you're not the first one to have needed a replacement," she says.  "Take a seat, and enjoy the show."   

*With that the large woman turns back to the girl.  With skillful manipulation of pins, levers, and daggers she finishes reducing the girl to simple wimpering.  Finally Sivi lets the girl up and has Raquel come and take her out to clean her up.  Then Sivi turns her attention back to you.*

"Did you need anything?  Is the new girl satisfactory?"



			
				Loviana said:
			
		

> “As much as I value my honor I would very much like it if you did linger with me.”



  *Loviana, Predel's eyes go wide and his face flushes furiously at your comment, but his voice only has a small tremble in it when he responds.*

"If you would have me Janela, I would love to stay with you.  Would you like to come to the temple?"

[OOC:  Predel's aura of good is faint.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana is slightly disappointed by the faintness of the aura, _Aren't we a rather small fish?_  She turns her disappointment into an unsettled look after the Brother Predel’s offer, _As mild as it would be you really aren’t worth the risk._*

*She turns away, hoping to trick Predel into think its over discomfort before she finally replies to his answer we a meek smile, “I guess I do care more about my honor than I thought.”*

*Loviana lets her words linger out their for a few seconds hoping that the possibility of her having changed her mind will make the younger man more willing to fallow her lead.  Finally she replies with a small devilish smile, “Would you be willing to fallow me?”*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

*Predel blinks at your suggestion Loviana.*

"Ah, I apologize Janela for not asking you where you would want to go.  Where do you wish to be?" he asks, gently taking her arm and escorting her from the theater.


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 15, 2003)

Roach kneels down by the defaced child, blood encrusted fingers reaching out to stroke the boys hair as he murmurs softly, his voice a ghost of a whisper, "Poor child...no one to care for and watch over you. So cold, so frightened. Trembling in your sleep."

     Jak does tremble in his sleep, his reddish skin coated in a fine layer of sweat and filth. Fever has taken ahold of the child as he sleeps, a disease perhaps introduced by a certain wound.

"Come Jak... help me find your savior." Gathering Jak's unresisting form up in his arms, Roach carries the child through dark alleys, choked with refuse and waste, some if it human. Few seem to register the Beggar King's passage, and fewer seem willing to let it be known they noticed. Such is life in the shadow of the Empire. Gaze not into the Abyss, lest the Abyss consume you.

     After a brisk walk, Roach comes to a small plaza, a plaza containing one of the few working fountains left in the slum. An invaluable resource for the poor and disenfranchised, the clean water from this fountain means life for those without comfort or wealth. As he enters the plaza, his entire appearance, including mannerisms and bearing, changes. Gone is the degenerate subhuman who recently consumed a child's nose.

     In his place is a grimy, miserable, overweight woman, dressed in rags, with long greasy black hair and approximately four teeth. A trail of mucus hangs down from her nose and wobbles as she sobs. Clutched tightly against her oversized and sagging chest is the frail form of a child, face covered by cloth, but body visibly shaking with fever. The mother blubbers softly, "P'ease 'ang on, son. P'ease 'ang on. Not me boy...not me boy. Momma won't let you go like the others."

     The 'woman' walks about the alley, speaking to her 'son' in what's probably meant as a comforting tone, but the traces of madness and hysteria in her voice make it more shrill than any child could cope with. She crosses back and forth across the alley, rocking her son and being quite the spectacle. Clearly a woman in need of mercy and assistance.


<Using the disguise skill, naturally. He doesn't rely on completely on illusion and uses both mundane disguise methods and the change self from his ring in conjunction. He's fishing for dogooders with Jak as bait. Should Jak begin to awaken, Roach will use the Heal skill coupled with a bit of ruthlessness to keep him unconscious.>


----------



## linnorm (Dec 15, 2003)

*Ralam  Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam smiles as he gets up from the chair.*

"Very nice, it's always a pleasure to watch a skilled professional at work."



> "Did you need anything? Is the new girl satisfactory?"




"Oh no, no. I just wanted to convey my appreciation personally.  The new girl is doing quite well so far, a skilled student reflects a skilled teacher.  Now, if you will excuse me, it's late and I need to wind down a bit before bed."

*Ralam bows again and follows one of Sivi's girls out to the back.  After arriving at his apartment Ralam entertains himself briefly with Renna before going to sleep.  In the morning Ralam heads to the guild hall and arranges a meeting room for the morning of the next day, and relaying of the details to Hasord.  Afterward, he has a light meal and spends the afternoon training and inquiring about a substance, preferably one that can be applied to a blade, to stop or slow bleeding.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Thinking to herself, _Of course you do my dear ._Loviana smiles and then replies, “Predel, It really wouldn’t be a surprise if I told you now would it?”*

*They small talk while Loviana allows him to escort her for a block or two.  After that she leans into his ear whispering, in a sultry voice, telling him where to go, and when to turn.*  

*As they travel the town around them goes from upscale and classy, to middle class, to finally lower class and only functional. Upon reaching their destination Predel see a modest but homey common house that about 4 times as nice than the of the block that lays mostly in squalor.*

*Loviana knows this place well, it’s one of a few safe houses scattered through the town for the Loviatar’s worshipers and more importantly her agents.  Loviana scans the outside looking for one of the agents stationed there to help other agents in various actives, from scams, to running interference, and protection.  Upon finding the agent in questions she brushes her hand threw her hair signing that she needs help.*

*As they continue towards the building Loviana looks to Predel to judge his reaction and also to reassure him, “I’m not very wealth either, but it’s nicer than most can afford.”  Smiling reassuringly she continues, “Plus I’m a good housekeeper and my room is very clean.”*

*As they approached the doorstep a bag lady, her eyes long ago milked over, carrying her meager possessions staggers out runs into the young couple.  The old bag lady, an agent of Loviatar and not truly blind, falls over as her possessions scatter in the dirty street.*









*OOC:*


Loviana reaction depends upon Predel’s if he stops to help the bag lady, something I’m expecting she’ll whisper in his ear her room number and will disappear into the building.  If he ignores the bag lady, she’ll tell him her room number and that she’ll be in shortly, and then she will help the bag lady.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

*Predel, as expected, stops to help the woman, nodding absently to Jenela.  He goes up to her room after a few moments and enters with a bright smile on his face.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

*Roach, you catch the attention of several of the passers-by of the square, but none want to have any truck with fever or disease.  But at least one other beggar child takes off at a run.  A few minutes later a priest of Heironious from the (relatively) nearby Honor's Shield charity house comes running back with him.*

"Good woman!" he calls, slowing to a stop near your side.  "I was told your son was sick, please, come with me to the charity house.  We can get him cleaned up and healed there.  Please..."  The man isn't terribly young, and seems like a very earnest but older acolyte, someone who wasn't able to make it to the upper ranks of the priesthood.  The beggar child who brought him, you notice, has vanished into the alleys.

*The priest begins to guide you and your "son" in the direction of the charity house.  He begins to pull the rags away from Jak.*

"Let me see what's wrong- Heironeous' Light!" he exclaims, turning pale as the ruin of Jak's face is revealed.

*Ralam, the Guild can supply the slow-bleed poison for you at minimal cost, twenty gold a dose.  It's so cheap because the Healer's Guild and half the temples use a derivative of it in medicines.  If you're caught with it, you probably won't even be charged.*

*Yill will spar with you after you've arranged your room and eaten, remaining silent and sullen the entire time.  Uncannily silent, you can barely hear him breathing.  This is why Yill is the Grandmaster's second; he's so quiet without magical or alchemical aid it's rather scary.*

*Hasord has a message waiting for you at the guild hall after you're finished sparring; he will speak with you and Torr this evening in private at one of the guild hall's safe houses in order to finalise details.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2003)

*Loviana: half-nymph/female (Corruptor/Bondblade/Rogue)*

*Loviana waits only a second to make sure that Predel is thoroughly occupied with the bag woman before she turns and walks through the doors.  Walking with purpose she quickly makes it through the wandering hallways to her room. *

Her room is simple in shape and simple in decoration and consists of a bed, with a mattress, and a few pieces of simple furniture.  In the far corner is a privacy screen and behind that has a simple lantern to provide a natural but dim light source.  The privacy screen protects the user from being viewed by the door and most of the room, someone lying upon the bed could partially see in.

*Loviana proceeds to the lantern starting it and while glancing around the room to judge the lighting she adjust the lantern it to fit the mood.  Once satisfied by the lighting she turns and removes the upper part of her dress once her left side is exposed she grimaces in pain as she pulls upon part of her skin.  It quickly pulls off and is reviled to be a small pouch.*

*She proceeds to go through vials the pouch before she decides upon one that the locals call [/i]smile[/i] and she pulls that vial from the pouch, she quickly hides the pouch from view and smiles as she applies the soft smelling cream to her full lips.  As she waits for Predel to show up she decides to change her dress to a more private one meant mostly for sleepwear.* 

*Predel walks in as Loviana bends down to slide the last bit of her dress of off her legs causing herself to smile wishing she could see his reaction. Predel himself is unable to see the details of her body but is able to see her silhouetted figure through the thin privacy screen.*

*Loviana nonchalantly asks, _”Does one not knock when one is in the service of Sune?”_ as she wrap the unworn sleepwear protectively around herself while behind the screen*









*OOC:*


poison selected: Smile.


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 17, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Let me see what's wrong- Heironeous' Light!" he exclaims, turning pale as the ruin of Jak's face is revealed.




"Ghastly, isn't it?" Roach replies, his voice dropping two registers and becoming much more masculine. "Catch."

*Roach tosses the boys limp form up into the priest's face, while simultaneously, a psuedopod lashes out from under his rags slashing toward the priest's leg like a slimy whip. Regardless of the success of his tactic, Roach roars at the priest, spittle flying from his lips.* "How dare you invade my alleys with your santimonious salvation! These people are mine! You save those that come to you and only those!"

[OOC: Roach intends to attack furiously, but not to kill. He wants the priest to run back to the others and spread the message. Roach doesn't know if this guy is the savior or not and doesn't really care. He intends to basically give them thier one warning. Unless the Acolyte suddenly presents a threat, Roach will do subdual claw attacks at a +9. Meanwhile, his psuedopod will attack with a +13 touch attack to inflict Blinding Sickness, then Cackle Fever, and then the Shakes, in that order, once per every other round. One standard action to activate, one to attack. I'm happy with you narrating the confrontation, or going round by round. Whichever you prefer.]


----------



## linnorm (Dec 17, 2003)

*Ralam   Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*After sparring with Yill, Ralam purchases two doses of slow-bleed poison and returns to his apartment to get cleaned up and ready for his meeting with Hasord.  Donning his best outfit he takes a leisurely walk, ending up at the safehouse.*









*OOC:*


Deducted 40gp and added poison to inventory.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 26, 2003)

> *Loviana nonchalantly asks, ”Does one not knock when one is in the service of Sune?” as she wrap the unworn sleepwear protectively around herself while behind the screen*



  "My apologies Janela, that was thoughtless of me," Predel says, moving to sit on the bed.  "Perhaps I can make it up to you..."

*Smiling happily he will give Janela a kiss when she comes out from behind the screen, smearing the cream on her lips.  Loviana will notice the characteristic blankness of one under the influence of her poison as he pulls away, smiling a bit vacantly now.*

[OOC:  He failed he save, so he will effectively be _charmed_ for about five minutes.]

*Roach, the acolyte clumsily catches Jak, but can't evade your pseudopod.  It hits him square and you see him stagger briefly under the child's slight weight.  His eyes go gray, but not entirely blank, and fill with a moment of pure panic.*

"Begone devil!" he cries, stumbling backwards, clutching the child.  You manage to backhand the harried man a few more times before he turns and runs hell-for-leather back to where he came from.  As he runs, you notice an unnatural silence all around you.  You feel the eyes peering at you from behind boarded-up windows and broken shutters, but not even a cat is stirring in the courtyard.

*Ralam, the safehouse is the back room of the Griffon's Tongue, an inn of decent reputation that doesn't lie too close to The Hollow.  Hasord is already waiting for you when you arrive, and nods absently when you come in.*

"Good to see you Darkhand.  Torr should be along later, he never rises before noon, but he's a good fighter.  Never leaves a job half-done, that one.  So, what do you wish to know of Captain Keldare and his merry men?  Lieutenent Keldare is far too clever for his own good, but he dearly loves his captain-father.  What kind of method did you have in mind to set the Lieutenent off the scent?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 27, 2003)

*Loviana: half-nymph/female (Corruptor/Bondblade/Rogue)*

*Loviana smiles from behind the screen to herself, _Oh their really is no doubt that you will make it up to me._  As she pulls the lavender sleepwear over her head and gracefully shoulders she acting as if it is a bigger deal than it truly as she replies to him in a slightly hurt voice that shows her that she will want him to fallow through upon his words, “Well it will require some work upon your part but I’m sure you think of a way to repay me.”*


*As if to change the subject Loviana steps out from behind the screen and as she gives a small smile she moves her arms over herself protectively in an attempt to show modesty.  Modesty was something Loviana had not felt in years, if ever, as she loved showing off her body even when clothe in something cheap like her current nightgown.  Made of cloth it wasn’t the expressive and exotic sleepwear she preferred but even with its commonness she had always like the exotic shade of lavender it gave to her skin.*

*After giving Predel a quick chance to gaze upon her scantily clad body she sits down upon the bed next to him on his right.  Loviana looks at Predel, judging him and sizing him up one last time, before she closes her eyes and waits with her full lips slightly puckered.*

*She smiles broadly at his blanked drugged expression and after kissing him deeply one more time she pushes him down upon his back while she lays slightly upon him but mostly next to him.  She brushes a stray locket of her red hair from his eyes as she slides up next to him so they can continue there kissing.*

*Once settled she begin to whisper suggestively to him while she plays with his right ear alternating between her tongue and teeth, “Tell me, how beautiful am I?”   Loviana doesn’t wait for an answer as her hands find the  flesh under Predel’s clothing, “I am I not more beautiful you’re your Sune?"  She waits for his replies with a cold cruel smile upon her lips.*









*OOC:*


How much of this will he remember when his not under Loviana’s charms?  If Loviana hurts him in a “pleasurable” way will he wake from the charm?

Again, if the above is qualifies for too much “info” please let me know here, OOC, chat or email.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 27, 2003)

[OOC  Predel will remember everything, but how he interpets certain things will shade his memories.


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 29, 2003)

*Roach - Human Cancer Mage*

*As the unnatural silence falls over the courtyard, Roach grows still, drawing into himself and peering about with narrowed eyes. He turns in a slow circle, confident that his 'guest' will inform him if something attempts to sneak closer.*

_You are not the only one who can engineer an ambush, human. Perhaps it be best for us both if you'd retreat deeper into the alleyways. There are few living men who can track us when we wish to be lost._ *The soundless voice buzzed angrily in Roach's head, advice reasonable, if unheeded.*

_Retreat would gain us nothing, and I feel a need to uncover whomever could be responsible for this intruige._ *Roach looks about, and if he doesn't spy anything immediately, he'll begins to travel back into the darkness of the alleyways, attempting to escape the area of magical silence. If attacked, Roach will fight back just long enough to try to get a feel for his attackers, then attempt to retreat.*


----------



## linnorm (Dec 29, 2003)

*Ralam Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam bows slightly as he enters the room.*

"Hasord, good to see you."

*Ralam sits and listens carefully to Hasord.*

"I'll need the usual: layout of the building, number of targets, their armaments, unusual possessions, magic, etc.  Throwing off the good Lieutenant shouldn't be too difficult I think.  My mark will make it obvious that the person who ordered the job has a significant amount of money, but the apparent lack of motivation will make it difficult to pin any one person or group as the cause.  Add to that the fact that the captain will be "serviced" in a very clean and efficient fashion while the guards will, I assume, be rather messy.  This should cause a fair amount of confusion as my work is known to be neat and I'm known to work alone.  Of course, if your cousin would prefer to implicate another party..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 7, 2004)

*Loviana, Predel's eyes dialate sharply at your expert attentions and he can barely seem to concentrate on your words.*

"More beautiful, most beautiful I have ever seen, so lovely," he murmurs, returning your attentions with ardent devotion.  It's obvious he's fair experienced with the physical side of lovemaking, but through the night you're able to teach him more than one or two new tricks that fascinate him endlessly, though they first dance the borders of the decent, then begin to revel in the indecent.

*Roach, you realize after a moment of preparing for battle that the silence is simply one of stunned fear, as though who witnessed your confrontation with the priest are too scared to even breathe for fear of drawing your anger.  Once you leave, you hear the more normal noises of the streets begin to rise again behind you.*

*Ralam, Torr shows up in the afternoon, and Hasord will repeat much of the same information to him when he gets there.  He'll tell you the basic layout, one of an initial waiting room, another office room, flanking prison blocks, and the captain's office in the protected middle with storerooms in the back, and no windows in the office itself.  The Butterfly will cause a disturbance to draw off most of the off-duty officers, so there should be only two guards on the captain's door as well as the captain himself.  Both the guards have some minor magical protections, a Watchman's Brooch, a fairly common protective item, makes some blows deflect right off of them.  Both have clubs, saps, and shortswords, and both will probably have studded leather.*

*The captain has a magical protective ring, a magical protective cloak, and a magical sword with exceptional abilities to subdue attackers.  Though the captain is an older man, he is far from complacent and if alerted will be difficult to put down without a messy fight.  Hasord warns you both to be cautious.  To Ralam's comments about the "source" of the killer.*

"Well, the Butterfly doesn't mind you pinning it on someone, provided he knows who it is first.  Who did you have in mind?"


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 8, 2004)

*Roach - Human Cancer Mage*

_Are you pleased with yourself, Beggar King? You've wounded, but not killed a member of a powerful church, given them one of your followers to that same church, and likely stirred up a mess of trouble in your otherwise pleasantly festering Kingdom. You're liable to be lanced._

     *Roach chortles wetly to himself before coughing harshly and launching a glob of phlemb out toward an overly brave sewer rat.* "Worry ill suits you. The priesthood had begun to take us for granted and needed to be punished. I've no doubt they will come to avenge thier wounded. That's why I did it, you overwrought lesion. This slum is our home. It is our place. No one can best us here. We pick off thier hunters one at a time at our leisure. Before long the leaders will grow tired of loosing thier men and abandon thier quest for vengeance...but before that happens we will feast on the vitality of Heironeous." Roach clasps his taloned hands together gleefully and does a little spin before losing his balance and falling into a pile of waste.

     *As he lies in the filth grinning like a madman, reveling in the disease ridden carnage and canabalism he has in mind, a small voice nags at the back of his head.* _You are an idiot._

      *Ignoring the naysayer, Roach burrows a bit deeper into the filth, pulling his rags tightly about him before drifting off into a nightmare filled sleep.*

     *Still stewing, his companion watches over his slumbering body, thinking up cryptic, alien schemes to get this miserable human host to do as it desires.*


----------



## linnorm (Jan 8, 2004)

*Ralam   Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam nods to Torr as he comes in and waits patiently as Hasord goes over the details again.*

"No, no, I don't have anyone in mind, it was just an idea.  I do have two further questions though.  First, looting; I assume the standard "No looting" rule is applicable?  Second, payment;  again, I assume the usual fee is being arranged.  However, I would like a little extra, call it an "inconvenience fee" if you will.  While I do not doubt the competence of my colleague, I am not used to working with a partner and coordinating the job with him does make things more complicated.  Further, I suspect that Torr's thoughts on the subject are not too far from my own."

*Ralam turns to Torr.*

"I have two ideas for this job, I'd like to hear your opinions on them; as well as any ideas of your own of course.  First:  I will disguise myself as the captain's son and enter the guard house.  I will gain access to the captain's office and "service" him appropriately.  Shortly after I enter, _you_ will enter and "service" the guards.  If this works out, we should both be done within a short time of each other.  Second:  I will make myself invisible and follow you into the guard house.  After you "service" the guards I will "service" the captain, who should be out of his office by then.  As I will still be invisible I should be able to take care of him quickly, although you may need to hold him off for a short time.  I also thought of a variant of the first idea, but sadly it requires magic that is beyond my means at this time.  Your thoughts?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 11, 2004)

*Torr listens to the assassin's plan, nodding where appropriate.  For some reason he can't quite pinpoint, Torr feels discomfort at the idea of working with Ralam.  It feels like an unneccessary complication.  The man seems competent and confident enough, though, that this should still be easy money.*

"I prefer to keep things as simple as possible," he says to Ralam.  "Your basic plan seems to satisfy that requirement.  I don't expect I'll have any trouble dealing with the pair of guards, or the captain should it come to that.  I have little magic avaiable to me, but my methods don't require it...they are messy, but efficient."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

"No looting, we need this to be clean.  And you'll be paid plenty for a job well done, so no worries.  The Butterfly considers this job to be very important.  You'll both be paid well.  The purse will weigh in two thousand, assuming everything goes as planned.  A bonus perhaps if things go exceptionally well.  Considering the both of you... perhaps you would like an additional serving girl in your homes?" Hasord offers to Ralam and Torr.  

*He listens to your plan and furrows his brow.*

"I'd be careful about impersonating the son, he's very well-known.  You might get away with something as simple as a guardsman from across town, or perhaps one of the Royal guards if you can get your hands on the uniform, or magic to mimic it.  And I know that more than one of the guards has training to deal with invisibles, so keep that in mind."

*Roach, you're awakened rudely by a none-too-gentle kick in the ribs.  Snorting awake you see what initially appears to be one of the beggar children standing over you, dressed in gray robes.  Rubbing the sleep out of your eyes though, you take a second look.  You realize it's Wode, a halfing man? woman? that often passes as a beggar child for reasons it has yet to disclose.*

"Wake up you disgusting creature," it says in a toneless voice, "I have work for you to do.  It may even be something you enjoy."

*Loviana, after indulging Predel for the rest of the evening, you get him to leave the house, him promising to show others the techniques he's learned at your hands.  At worst, his superiors will take to task for his unorthodox techniques, but not before he manages to introduce several more to the mysteries of Loviatar.  At best, he will be unable to receive spells from Sune anymore, and will leave the priesthood.  At very best, he will be driven to the worship of the pain goddess.  It was not terribly hard to do, but then again that's why the Butterfly called you here, for your ability to corrupt priests.*

*You've had no contact with the Butterfly since you've come to the city, but as you go through your morning routine one of the servants comes to your room with a message for you.  A portly woman wearing enveloping skirts, she hardly seems like the type to be a worshipper of the pain goddess.*

"A message from Eloma, Lady," she says, and pushes back a sleave.  Her arm is covered with a bandage, which she removes, revealing a message lightly scratched into her arm with the tip of something sharp.  It overlays the scars of countless other messages.  The woman is a skin-runner, one of Loviatar's worshippers that serves her goddess by having her holy writ carved into their flesh.  They also carry messages between priestesses, in a way that cannot be counterfitted.*



> Loviana, be at the House of Scarlet Joys at twilight on Thirday, your reason for coming here will be revealed.  Eloma



  *The sigil carved at the end of the message is Eloma's personal one.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana reads the message and checks the signature once before she invites the skin-runner in with a simple wave of the hand.  It’s not much of an invitation, as the skin-runner had long grown accustomed to the process of adding and removing of messages.*

*Loviana contemplates rather or not to ask the portly woman if she has a knife on her but with a cruel smile she decides against it.*

*Loviana with a slight twist and an upward movement frees her hair, its color uncannily similar to that of dried blood, and as it cascade down her back a stiletto, incredibly long but not necessary sharp, appears in her hand.*

*With no ceremonial Loviana begins her work of defacing the message from Eloma .  As the blade, designed for thrusting and not cutting, tears at the flesh the portly lady moans and whimpers whole Loviana thinks of the stiletto and on the future.  She commissioned the blade for her own self-defense after an encounter in the bedroom did not go nearly as planed.  The outcome though not unpleasant for a worshipper of Loviatar had show that protection was always needed and that it was better to be prepared than caught by surprise.*

*As Loviana finished the mutilation her thoughts turned to her mission while the skin-runner exposed her other arm for the return message.  As good as Predel had been she wanted and missed a challenge and she smiled divinely at the chance of provening herself one more time to her goddess*

*The return message was short and simple and included nothing more than Loviana’s mark which she finished by jabbing the stiletto deeply into the woman’s arm.*

*With a wave the same hand she dismissed the skin-runner and frowned at the stray droplets of blood that had landed are her gown.*


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Roach, you're awakened rudely by a none-too-gentle kick in the ribs.  Snorting awake you see what initially appears to be one of the beggar children standing over you, dressed in gray robes.  Rubbing the sleep out of your eyes though, you take a second look.  You realize it's Wode, a halfing man? woman? that often passes as a beggar child for reasons it has yet to disclose.*
> 
> "Wake up you disgusting creature," it says in a toneless voice, "I have work for you to do.  It may even be something you enjoy."




"Take care in the wagging of your tongue, Wode. You never know what predators might be drawn to it's succulent pink thrashing." *Roach slowly draws himself up to an upright, if severely slouched,  position. Clawed fingers roughly scratch away crystalized mucus from his eyes, leaving crimson tracts in thier way. While further multilating himself in the form of grooming, he thinks angrily, _I could have sworn you were supposed to keep an eye out.

The child meant you no harm, host. I'd have protected you if he had. Besides you were sleeping so peacefully. Angelic dreams to be certain.

You enjoy my discomfort far too much._

     *Fixing his rheumy gaze upon the halfling(?), Roach queries,* "And just how might we be of service this day?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

"I work for the Butterfly, a name I'm sure you recognize, Beggar King.  He needs you to do some spying, and maybe a little terrorizing should it come to warrent it.  Go to the back door of the Blind Woman, I'll meet you there," it says somewhat listlessly, then turns to scampter away.


----------



## linnorm (Jan 20, 2004)

*Ralam   Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam listens to Torr and Hasord's comments and considers them for a moment.*

"A royal guardsman might be a better choice than the captain's son then, it should allow for easy access without needing to be well known.  Perhaps the king will have an important message for the captain.  I think it would be best if both of us wore the guise of the king's men; no one should be too suspicious of two royal guards visiting the captain, and any suspicion when the deaths are discovered will be shifted to the royal guard.  That should cause a little tension between the two groups and ease things somewhat for businessmen like ourselves.  Oh, and another serving girl should do nicely."  Ralam turns to Torr.  "Would you like to procure a guardsman's outfit or use magic?  I can give you the appearance of a royal guard for about an hour and dismiss it when we are finished and away.  This will allow you to change from your disguised form to your normal form quickly and easily."


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 20, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider, Weretiger/Rogue/Fighter*

*Torr considers Ralam's suggestions, nodding slightly.*

"Illusion may work to get it," he says.  "I should tell you now that I am by far at my best in a fight when I assume one of my alternate forms.  I am a were-tiger, you see, so the end result of my work on the house guards will bear the distinct hallmarks of an attack by a large animal.

"Would your illusion still work on me if I change forms and back?"


----------



## linnorm (Jan 21, 2004)

*Ralam, Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam's eyebrows raise at Torr's revelation.*

"Hm, I don't know how that will work, and I'm not willing to take a chance that it won't.  Slight change of plan then.  We'll use a real guard uniform for you.  After you "service" the good captain's guards I will make you invisible before we leave.  This will insure that anyone watching only sees the king's guard entering and leaving.  The fact that two went in and only one came out will only deepen the mystery surrounding the incident.  I think we can all agree that the more confused the investigations are the better it is for us.  Any thoughts on this plan?"


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 22, 2004)

Aekir rises, stretching after sleeping most of the day away.  Seeing the sun shine through the threadbare shutters told him it was around 3 in the afternoon.

_Wode will be expecting me.  Perhaps he will be more forth coming about why the Butterfly wants me here.  On the other hand, doing what is expected is a good way to die._

*Aekir again sneaks from his room and lowers the rat population by one.  He walks the maze that is the streets of the Hollow.*

_One could lose themselves very easily in these hovels, I still do not know them well enough to use them well.  

The people here seemed diseased, but not plagued, like there are a hundred diseases feeding on them rather than just one.  Probably a disease cult._

*When night falls, Aekir will assume the form of a rat and watch as the predators come out.  When it is late and he estimates the crowd has thinned at the Hydra’s Glass, he makes his way there to collect his bounty.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 23, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormbringer; human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr listens to Ralam's revised plan and nods in agreement.*

"Yes," he says, "I think that would probably work best.  Could you procure a suitable uniform for me?  That's not exactly my sort of thing.  If we could permanently make the owner of said uniform disappear as well, it might place suspicion in his direction."


[ooc - I will be on vacation and away from the boards until Feb. 1.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2004)

[OOC  Ok, I think we're going to basically move into Thirday shortly, if no one has any objections.  Torr and Ralam, you guys can finish your discussion, Wode will finish discussing things with Roach, and Aekir will be able to talk with Wode.  I'm moving Loviana ahead a day (unless you need for her to do things during Thirday morning Bro).

*Roach, you go the back door of the Blind Woman a bit later that evening.  It's not a place you have much reason to frequent, but at least the girl who answers your knock doesn't shrink away like the one at the Shattered sister did.  Then again, given the blank look in her eyes, you could probably have looked like a dragon or a demon for all the notice she gives you.  Wordlessly she lazily beckons you in and takes you to a small back room, far away from the common room.  You can smell the thick vapors of a dozen types of drugs, and even get a tad dizzy before she leads you to the right room.  The halfling is inside, dressed no longer in beggar's rags but in elegant, if utterly concealing blue and gray robes.  It lounges on some cushions, smoking something from a water pipe that leaves a thick vapor in the air.  The fumes would be enough to fell a lesser man, which you are not.  Wode looks at you bleakly and speaks, its bland voice belaying its cruel words.*

"A rather nice piece of work you did, scaring off the priest.  Though you were enough of an idiot to allow the man a good look at your face.  Word has it that the church will be putting weight on the guards to start sweeping the Hollow to look for you, now that they know you're real.  Now, you aren't any good to us dead, so you think you can keep your pretty face out of the way for a while?  Good.

"There's some rather important personages in town, large players in half a dozen faiths.  Word is they leave in a day or two, so don't get your hopes up.  But its their employer that the Butterfly wants dealt with.  The church of Heironeous has overstepped its bounds..." Wode trails off as it inhales on the pipe again.  Picking up its narritive it breathes out smoke with every word.  

"They are putting some of their laymen on the watch for the Butterfly's agents, and taking _far_ too active an interest in the Hollow.  We have our eye on more than one of these fine fellows, and would like them to find employment elsewhere.  The Butterfly wants you to watch these watchers, and find out what they're watching for and who they're reporting to.  Try to 'persuade' them that they need to keep their noses in their own business.  No death... not yet, just get them to leave off reporting to their superiors."

*It hands you a scrap of parchment with three names on it along with a brief description and a place of residence and work.*

"Commit those to memory and burn that before you leave this room," Wode commands, inhaling again.  "As for payment... the Butterfly has considered 'sponsoring' some of your little charges as Guild apprentices.  Get them off the streets, train them up as loyal thieves and assassins...  Or an equivalent amount in cash or even magic if you wish."

*Later that evening, Aekir goes to the Hydra's Glass after most have cleared out.  Wode still holds forth at its court, though you heard enough while waiting to know that it was later coming in than usual.*

*When you gain entrance, Wode gives you a small smile.*

"Well and neatly done.  Kissaken was rather devistated by his wife's death, and the Watch rather baffled.  Though he's hiring priests to talk to her spirit... so you can take your purse and lay low for a bit.  There is someone who wishes to speak to you however.  Tomorrow night, come here as usual.  It will be worth your while," Wode says, pushing over a purse.  Inside are fifty pieces of platinum and two trade-rubies marked with 250gp standard marks.

*Loviana, after spending the rest of the evening and morning of Thirday as you wish, you head over to the House of Scarlet Joys.  Entering into the red-swathed room, full of the smell of purfume and sex, giggles and groans echoing around, you're met by a red-skinned buxom woman.  Tiny horns protrude from her forehead; you realize she's a tiefling, a demon-touched.*

"Ah yes dear, you're expected," she says, revealing a smiling mouth filled with pointed teeth.  She leads you up to the top of the House, knocking in a specific pattern on a large, iron-bound door.  It opens and she waves you inside, taking herself back downstairs.

*Inside you see you've come in during the end of a ceremony.  Eloma is there, garbed as Loviatar Herself, in an outfit of strips of skin-tight black leather, cutting cruelly into her flesh.  Rings that pierce into her skin and muscle all over her body are threaded through with chains that hold her upright and spread-eagled in the center of the room.  Two priestess finish the last of the requisite hundred lashes with the scourge and Eloma gasps.  Obviously these must be senior priestess to get such a reaction from the High Painmistress.  Raising her head Eloma smiles at you.  After a few moments the priestesses release her, allowing her feet to touch the floor again.*

*Beckoning you forward, Eloma gives you a brief kiss, drawing blood before bidding you to sit.  The other two priestesses take themselves out, bowing to you briefly.*

"I finally have your assignment ready for you my dear.  And I chose you because you work best in subtlety, even over long term.  Also you have been ours for so long I feel your faith will never be shaken.  The task you were called here for is... so tremendous that it will test you in ways that perhaps you have never been.  On a purely mental and spiritual level this will be perhaps the greatest test any of our faith have ever had to undergo," she says, dropping to her knees in front of you.  She grabs both of your hands in hers, her nails cutting into your palms in an old Lovian technique to focus concentration

"There are major moves being made, and the players are being too bold.  You are to bring down one of the most pure of priests, or our own faith and others allied will be in jepordy.  I must set you against Orshallan, the high priest of Heironeous.  His mind must be turned away from his current concerns, as he marshals far too much favor and power.

"My daughter, I know this is frightfully hard, and I would not blame you if you had to refuse.  There are other ways of getting to him that you could do, and if you think him too hard a target to go after directly, then there are others you could go after in an effort to weaken him.  You were brought here for a duty, and it must be done in one way or another," she says, the glitter of pain in her eyes from her recent ceremony adding power to her words.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana finds herself and her blood tingling with excitement as the pained moans and mummers fill the air.  The importance of the topic keeps her from give in as she concentrates on Eloma and her words.*

*She silently gives praises, _ Loviatar, my goddess, for my many years I have worshiped and serviced you only hoping, praying for a chance to service you yet again.  Now you bestow this chance for a great dead to be done by me and I will not let you down._*

“Eloma, my Painmistress, many a times you’ve looked upon me like a real daughter and many of times I’ve looked upon you like a mother. Loviatar has asked us many of times for her service but today is different as the scope is beyond the norm but our actions are not.  I will serve her as we always do and you are quite right my faith is unshakable I have no desires other than those of Loviatar and I will do as she requests without thoughts or worry of my own future.”

Loviana pauses for a second as she contemplates her future moves, “High Painmistress Eloma, do we know any of  Orshallan weaknesses or desires that can be exploited for Loviatar’s gain?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2004)

*Eloma's face twists into a venomous mask.*

"No, the man is disgustingly pure and devoted to duty.  He recently returned from a visit to the higher planes, from having tea and crumpets with angels, no doubt.  However, he takes a great interest in helping out those who seek to learn about valor and justice... anything having to do with his god.  He teaches the acolytes personally... that may be how you can at least contact him.  Masquerading as an acolyte is the only thing that came to my mind... but you would have to be shielded from spells and probes, as they constantly test to be sure the acolytes do no stray from their path," Eloma spits out.  

*Trembling for a moment in pure rage, Eloma pulls on some of the rings attached to her more sensitive parts until the pain helps clear her anger.*

"I'm sorry my daughter, he lured away one of my sister priestesses a few years ago and the loss badly hurt us.  I have a desire for revenge, but there is more at stake than my own pain.  There is the pain to the church that must be dealt with."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana frowns at Eloma's words, _I remember no traitorous priestess but then again such losses are rarely advertised and that is something I have long grown to depend upon.  A wolf can move through the pack much quicker if the sheep will not acknowledge its presence.  Eloma sounds Orshallan, and maybe with good reason, but a challenge of this magnitude is impossible not to excited about._*

“Yes an Acolyte could work well indeed, it has the most risk but also the best chance of success…  Does Orshallan have a clue to my appearance?  I would assume not or I would not be given this honor.  If Orshallan doesn’t have issue with half breeds I can surly garner his attention.”

She taps the ring upon her fingers not wanting to announce its protection to any prying ears, “Will Loviatar grant me enough protection with this or do we need to make other plans?”

*She leads Eloma back over to the various devices as she waves at them to draw attention to them intent upon helping the woman return to normal, “How long has it been since you used me so my painmistress?  My line of work hardly allows me to experience it and we might as well enjoy ourselves as we plot, right?”*

*With a hideously cruel smile upon her perfect face she continues, “Just remember no scars.  At least for now they are too hard to explain in my line of work.”*


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 26, 2004)

*Aekir, Male Earth Genasi, Ranger1/Fighter4/Soul Eater6*

Aekir takes the purse, glancing inside, not really caring about the contents, but making sure he hasn’t been cheated.  He nods, accepting the compliment and the warning.

_Perhaps some answers at last_ Aekir think as the news that someone wishes to speak with him tomorrow, _Or a trap, though it seems unlikely.  The woman did not live long, and it was dark, however, there is no point in taking unnecessary risks with my identity._

“The woman’s spirit will not be speaking to anyone, unless they are will to use extremely powerful magics.” Aekir speak in his slow gravely voice, “The body on the other hand my prove more of an issue. Do you know where it interned and when the merchant intends to get the priests to cast the spell?”


----------



## linnorm (Jan 26, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam turns to Hasord.*  "Perhaps one of the apprentices could handle Torr's tailoring needs tonight?  That would leave time to have his new clothing cleaned, delivered, and fitted tomorrow."  *Returning to Torr, "I'll meet you on your way to the guardhouse, just don't be too surprised when a royal guardsman suddenly appears."

*If there no more comments Ralam stands, bows briefly to both men and leaves.*


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> [OOC
> *It hands you a scrap of parchment with three names on it along with a brief description and a place of residence and work.*
> 
> "Commit those to memory and burn that before you leave this room," Wode commands, inhaling again.  "As for payment... the Butterfly has considered 'sponsoring' some of your little charges as Guild apprentices.  Get them off the streets, train them up as loyal thieves and assassins...  Or an equivalent amount in cash or even magic if you wish."




     *Roach listens to the creature's offer without comment, even when his own actions are called into question and criticized. His attention, while nominally on the disgusting, drug sotted, wart before him, wanders about the room, drinking in the ambiance of abject escapism and self destructive behavior. He actually has a bit of a smile as he acepts the slip of paper and reads it over. As Wode finishes it's offer, Roach nods dropping the slip of paper into a nearby brazier.*

"Such an assignment is just what I need to keep my hands busy, idle hands being what they are. As to payment, I select the apprentices and have a small hand in thier training. It wouldn't do for me to turn over my best and brightest with only the vague promise they'll be trained, only to never see them again. One clarification before I go. The protection on the watchers, does that extend to loved ones?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2004)

*Loviana, Eloma nods as you mention your ring.*

"That will do well enough, if your behavior matches your alleged beliefs.  Orshallan does not mind half-breeds, nor does he know your appearance.  I am glad, my daughter, that you're willing to undertake this.  You, of all of us, have the best chance to succeed," she says smiling.  

*As you mention your desire for a ritual Eloma simply ushers you to the middle of the room and manacles you into place.  Taking up several large needles, she approaches you, a malicious glint in her eye.*

"No scars," she whispers seductively, and begins.

*Aekir, Wode considers a moment before answering.*

"She's at the temple of Kelemvor, and they'll probably have a priest do the speaking by tomorrow morning.  But why so much worry?  One of the reasons the Butterfly likes using you is because we don't have to worry about the priests talking with someone's spirit about their killer with you," it says, furrowing its brow in the largest display of emotion you've ever seen it make.  

*Ralam, Hasord offers no more comments as you leave.*

[OOC  Did you want to do any further research on your target or make any other special preparations before your strike?

*Roach, as you ask you questions, Wode's eyes suddenly become too bright and focused for a drug-addled fool.*

"A small hand the Grandmaster will allow, I'm sure.  As for the loved ones... no death or maiming, at least at first.  If they refuse to bend, then we'll see," Wode murmurs, watching the Beggar King with too-bright eyes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 5, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana replies back to Eloma’s seductive smile with on of her own as she waits for her to finish placing the manacles upon her but Loviana’s thoughts do not stay upon Eloma for long as the pain brings her to a level of clarity that few being ever experience.*

*As Eloma’s skill and her instruments causes her pain Loviana moans and squirms in a painful delight that only a masochist can truly enjoy.  As she begs Eloma for more and offers prayers to Loviatar for the pain that she has received Loviana realizes that she feels more closer to both than she has in years and that she doesn’t want the night to end but finally Loviatar’s duty calls and the night ends.*









*OOC:*


Loviana has nothing else to do before her lesions as an acolyte to Heironeous.  Well nothing that needs to be handled in game.  New clothes, nothing fancy and dropping of anything that could connect her to Loviatar.


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Roach - Human Cancer Mage*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "A small hand the Grandmaster will allow, I'm sure.  As for the loved ones... no death or maiming, at least at first.  If they refuse to bend, then we'll see," Wode murmurs, watching the Beggar King with too-bright eyes.




"More than enough rope for a hanging, to be certain. Very well, I can be ... persuasive, within the guidelines you've set for me." *Roach glances about the sybarite filled room, then looks back at Wode, his spittle covered lips quirked into a strange smile,* "I'll leave you to the festivities. Drugs have never been my particular poison."

     *With that, Roach turns and begins walking off, taking his time as he strolls along, pausing here and there to pass on his own particular high to certain revelers. Mindfire is one of the world's greatest escapes.*

<<Roach will head back to his haunts, adopting a disguise as a nondescript beggar along the way. Once there, he'll begin searching out these watchers as best he can, not approaching, but trying to get a feel for them.>>


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 5, 2004)

Aekir speaks with no emotion, “If the temple of Kelemvor has undead wandering it’s halls, it may draw undue attention.  The logical conclusion is that a powerful demon or undead took her spirit.  It may throw oil on an already flammable situation concerning the undead they are using as labor in the city.  As the logical conclusion would be there was a rogue necromancer/rogue undead out there and the authorities ability to control their undead will be called into question.”

“If this is something you wish to avoid, then I best destroy the wight soon, as I imagine she has already risen.  If not, then I shall be back here tonight.”  He waits patiently for a response.


----------



## linnorm (Feb 6, 2004)

*Ralam, Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*After leaving the meeting Ralam wanders a bit and runs over the plan in his head.  He also finds a royal guardsman to tail for a short while to get a good look at the uniform and fix its design in his head.  After getting a good mental image of the uniform he retires to his apartment and relaxes with Renna for a few hours before going to bed.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2004)

*Roach, your current victims are Ralleon Phadren, also known locally as Ralph, Darvan Earthshaker, and Lilliwend Isi.  Ralph is a young man that works as an honest laborer in various warehouses.  By keeping his ears open and plying a bit of ale with his fellow workers he manages to collect quite a bit of information about the Hollow's Underworld.*

*Darvan Earthshaker is a dwarven cook and sometimes guard.  Too old to do caravan duty any more, and with a peg-leg to boot, he currently works as the cook of the Drunken Pig tavern.  Though he doesn't move too fast, he's still strong enough to sometimes help the bouncers in the case of a violent drunk.  By seeing who is celebrating some victory and who gets the most drunk, he keeps tabs on various local criminals.*

*Lilliwend Isi is a fallen woman, a tavern wench who recently turned to prostitution in order to support her two children.  A lovely and lithe half-elven woman of extraordinary beauty, she is often sought-after at the Jewelbox (a house of joy).  Her clients are often fairly highly placed members of various criminal organizations, and she keeps track of their pillow talk.*

*All three have sympathies with the church of Heironeous and give their information there though currently undetermined channels.  Ralph has no known family, though he has several drinking buddies and more than one female friend.  Darvan treats his kitchen staff like family, including all three serving wenches, the tavernkeeper's young son, both of his teenaged helpers, and the simpleton errand boy.  Lilliwend obviously has two young children, one of six years of age and one of nine.*

*Ralam, you are easily able to find a guardsman if you go outside the Hollow.  Casually strolling though one of the better markets, you can get a close look at the uniform and are confident you can reproduce it in illusion tomorrow.*

*Aekir, Wode considers your words for a second then shakes its head.*

"Don't worry.  If an undead walking the halls of Kelemvor's temple scares them, all to the better.  It will actually serve a useful purpose.  So, tonight then."

*Loviana, you're easily able to find simple, conservative clothes to wear at a secondhand clothes market.  When you return to your safehouse, a messenger is there.  It's the skin runner whom you met before.  This time she bares her entire back, showing a lengthy message from another of the senior priestesses on how to appropriately petition the temple of Heironeous to accept one as an acolyte.*


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 11, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormbringer; human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr takes his leave of Ralam and Hasord once arrangements to have a uniform tailored for him are finalized.  As he walks in a round-about fashion back to his house, he goes over the planned scenario in his mind a couple times.  He has never been fond of taking the fight to his target's home.  Stalking prey when they are out of their element has always been his preferred methodology.  Call it instincts.*

Yes, Stormrider whispers in his mind, stalking adds such a delectable element of terror in people.  I wouldn't mind having a taste of the fear and shock ellicited by having one's home violated, though.  Mustn't become too complacent.

*Torr considers it a good sign that his symbiont has at least rendered a favorable opinion about the mission.  Up until this point, the idea of working with another person - even a professional killer - has rubbed him the wrong way.*

Now, now, Stormrider playfully chastises him.  You know that killers are among the most trustworthy of folk.  You always know where you stand with them.  Assassins in particular.

*Torr spends the rest of the evening at home, relaxing and enjoying Rosalyn's company.  Tomorrow evening, assuming the uniform has been delivered, he will stuff the clothes in a bag and travel to a discreet location some distance from the house to change into it.  He will then head toward the target at the appointed time...counting on the assassin to arrive as expected.*


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 11, 2004)

Aekir considers Wode for a moment, nods and leaves.  He follows the same procedure as he left last time, walking for a ways, taking a sharp turn into an empty alley, change to a rat, scurry back and see if he is being followed.

Assuming he isn’t followed, he will begin to hunt the streets of the Hollow, looking for street toughs, people who you would expect to meet a messy end.  If he can actually catch them in a predatory act, all the better, his true purpose is to kill 4 of them with Lifesong to charge it, and consume a fifth’s soul, but if he can hide his acts under the mask of vigilante justice, then all the better.

Afterwards he will sneak back to his room and rest.  The following afternoon, he will rise and get a bite to eat from a local street vendor, he will hunt down and kill a rat and begin making his way to the Godswalk and the temple of Pelor.  Along the way, outside of view, he will assume the likeness of the fifth street tough whose soul he consumed.  When he reaches the temple he will inquire politely with an acolyte if there are potions of healing that he might purchase. Assuming no complications, he will purchase 20 Cure Light Wound potions and will give the church 1100gp, the extra hundred for the poor.

He will purchase a small waterskin and fill the skin with the potions [ooc: ounce per potion], resuming his natural form once he returns to the Hollow.  He returns to his room and waits for night to come, then he goes to the Hydra’s Glass early.


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 12, 2004)

*Roach wanders away from the Blind Lady, idly thinking over the list of names he was given. _Ralph is young...simple. No outside leverage, but his youth should serve as all the leverage one needs. Darvan Earthshaker is a dwarf. They are generally stubborn, difficult to intimidate. Threatening him or his loved ones would only cause him to fight. Threatening his livelihood, rather... that would be precious. Lilliwend Isi could also be swayed by threats against her livelihood, but why waste time. Her actions are undertaken for the love and support of her children. The only way to truly sway her is to play on that love._ A broad, twisted grin slides across Roach's face as he lumbers along. _Simple._

     *As it's yet early this evening, Roach will attempt to find the young Master Ralleon Phadren. The lad may yet be out carousing and would best be approached at a vulnerable moment. Best way to catch said moment is to keep a close eye. As the Cancer Mage prowls along, his form shivers momentarily, as if viewed through a pool of rippling water. The deformed, leperous forms melts away, replaced by the image of an overweight ... tradesman perhaps. A soiled tunic is stretched taunt across his immense belly, yet fails to cover it completely. The fat man's cheeks and nose are botchy and ruddy, a sure sign of heavy drink. The man doesn't so much walk as waddle, and what little hair he has left rings his head like a crown and hangs down in greasy strands.*

<OOC: Disguise at +24>


----------



## linnorm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Ralam, Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam wakes, dresses, and goes to the guildhouse to get in a couple of hours of last minute training.  A leisurely lunch with Lady Arvnos and a quick diversion with Renna round out a relaxing afternoon.  After prepping for the impending mission Ralam makes his way toward the target, shifting disguises several times in the process before settling on the form of a royal guard.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 20, 2004)

*Loviana, the information on the back of the skinrunner reads as follows.*



> To become an acolyte is simple in theory, though in your practice it will be a bit harder.  You must present yourself to the temple after morning services and speak to the attending priest about your wish to be accepted into Heironeous' service.  They will take you to a chamber for questioning and try to discern your intentions by magic.  Then you will be given a robe of an acolyte in training and be brought to the temple schools to begin your training.
> 
> The day for such a person begins at dawn with prayers, then continues with classes and chores, as well as attending all the services and arms practices.  The schedule is somewhat brutal, and not all those who enter stay.  It will be nearly six months before you begin to serve in the church itself.  Orshallan does a great deal of the teaching of the rites of Heironeous himself.  This would be a very long-term assignment.
> 
> ...




*Aekir, you stalk the streets of the Hollow, those who commit crime are common.  For many, life _is_ crime here, for, as they say, "There is no honesty in the Hollow."  There are decent men and women in the Hollow, toiling away at factories or inns, laundries and stores, but few are those that haven't bought questionable goods, pay protection money, transported an unmarked package, or had what little they owned stolen.  Many are those that have been beaten, mugged, or otherwise violated.*

*However, those that perpetrate the crimes are not soft and easy prey.  Some are stupid thugs, but there are not many weak criminals.  Those weak ones are usually devoured by the stronger sooner or later.  The streets are thick with thieves and beggars, most of who will not be missed.  Two toughs shaking down an innkeeper behind the place of his trade are easily marked.  The innkeeper is no stranger to this, though it is plain that he has been recently ill and is unable to deal with them.  His two attackers look scarcely more prosperous, but with the strength of youth and a well-worn routine of extortion, they will easily beat what little coin the innkeeper has out of him.*

*You move in for the kill, quickly and silently as a shadow.  A strike from behind with your dagger strikes him in the heart, making his face go slack and pale in death, twisted in a terrible grimace.  The second thug gapes at you for a moment stupidly before you backhand him to the ground.  Swiftly you slice the knife across his throat, and now two new faces join the myriad of others crowding the blade's surface.  The innkeeper simply runs back to the dubious protection of his inn, not giving you any thanks.  After all, why stop at just the thugs?  He doesn't know any better, you might kill him too.*

*Going back to prowling the streets, a young and somewhat stupid cutpurse tries to quietly rob you as you press through the crowd in front of a tavern.  You don't even pause; the best way to kill someone in a crowd is to strike a quick deathblow and keep walking.  Most won't realize he's dead until you're away.  And in this crowd most would simply assume he's drunk rather than dead.  Rather than stopping, you simply flick out _Life Song_, make a quick stab, and continue on.  The boy falls, any sound he might make swallowed up in the drunken mob.*

*The fourth you set your sights on is a fire genasi woman, middle aged but still lithe.  Posing at a whore, she tries to proposition you into an alley.  You've seen this trick before.  Her partner waits there to strike, she must not have noticed your genasi nature in the rush to get you into her trap.  Most who walk these streets know better than to meet anyone's eyes, to always keep their purses inaccessible, to know exactly where they're going, and which places to avoid.  Your attitude sets you apart from a native, and your finer clothes denote enough prosperity to risk robbery.  Most here do not go looking for trouble and thus find little.  You seek death, and find it in spades.*

*You accept the woman's proposition and follow her into the alley, grabbing her at the last moment and using her as a shield against her partner.  He checks his swing with the club and demands her release.  Ignoring his pleas, you set your blade against the woman's throat.  A second later, blood drenches the front of her gown as your dagger hums with life energy.  In a rage, the man attacks you.  In his fury he actually strikes you a heavy blow, though you've had much worse.*

*You slam the man against the wall and quickly examine him dispassionately.  He is well formed with a pleasant enough face.  No scars, and his nose has not been broken.  He does not have the look for a foreigner, and if cleaned up properly, would not disgrace the court of several minor nobles.  Finding him suitable, you hold his legs still with your own and press both his wrists into the wall with one hand.  Placing the other hand on his throat, you feel his soul slide into you, filling you with power.  A small man perhaps, but filled with passion enough to make your drink memorable.*

*Resting for the rest of the night, you rise and seek a hot meat pie from a vendor, washing it down with fresh cider.  Scouring the alleys to find a rat is hardly difficult at all.  It takes a moment to catch the scurrying creature, your aching shoulder from last night hardly bothering you at all.  Sucking the life out of the tiny creature to give you a route of escape, you quickly shift your shape into that of the man from last night.  A quick stop at a public bath to alter your appearance to something more pleasing, you go to the gold-faced temple of Pelor.*

*Those seeking the god's aid in the forms of items infused with divine magic must go to a side shrine, as to not conduct business in the holy sanctuary above.  Your manner is somewhat cold and gruff when asking for the potions, but your body bears a pleasing face, and a generous donation and a quick explanation about a long and perilous journey in the offering glosses over your lack of social graces.  Your potions are in crystal vials marked with Pelor's golden symbol, set in a padded case for ease of storage.*

*Returning to your room you quickly empty the vials into your waterskin, the radiant liquid almost seeming to shine from inside it.  The presence of the liquid blessed by a god makes you somewhat uneasy at a gut level, though you ruthlessly dismiss it.  What have you to fear from a potion?*

*Arriving at they Hydra's Glass once night falls, you keep your eyes open for anything unusual.  Nothing untoward passes, though you do hear one man wondering "Where the devil have Firehair and Tom gotten off to?  They were supposed to meet us here by now."  Perhaps they are speaking of the redheaded fire genasi woman who lies rotting in an alley as they speak.  Perhaps not.*

*After a while you are beckoned to Wode's court.  It waves at you to take refreshment with wine, offering no conversation for several long minutes.  At some undetermined signal it rises and departs out the back, gesturing for you to follow it.*

*It goes up a back staircase, into a private room, through a trick wall, down another staircase, into a stretch of sewer, back up a ladder, and knocks a specific pattern on a trap door above before finally stopping.  The room contains no windows and no visible doors aside from the trap door in the floor.  However, it is richly appointed with tapestries, paintings, elaborate furniture and other objects of art.  Several fine sofas are about the room, and a bookcase holds a myriad of tomes.  Lamps set into the wall light the room, and a pleasant breeze seems to keep the air fresh, though it comes from no visible source.

*Sitting in a proportioned chair near a small, carved table is a halfling man.  He wears sleek, wrapped leather armor of dusty dark grays, purples, blues, and blacks.  In darkness, he would be nearly invisible in that outfit.  His black hair is cut short, clinging to his head as if wet, and his violet eyes are large in his pale face.  He wears black silk gloves and has no visible jewelry or weapon.  On a couch near him is a sinuous woman in dark green leather armor, armed prominently with daggers on nearly every available surface of her body.  Her dark hair is braided out of the way and her green eyes assess you as if probing for weaknesses.*

*An elven man dressed in white stands in a corner, appearing, at first glance, to be a statue of alabaster.  His skin and hair are as white as snow, and pink eyes stare at you unblinkingly.  Aekir, you have heard of him.  He's an assassin known only as The Ghost who prefers to kill his victims with his bare hands.  It is said there's nowhere The Ghost cannot go to track his prey, though he only works for the Black Butterfly.*

*Lounging on a black velvet sofa is a voluptuous woman clad in blue silk.  Fine golden hair cascades down her back, not concealing her blue, butterfly-like wings.  Fine jewelry encircles her brow, neck, wrists, ankles, waist, and fingers, all in delicate, elven-wrought silver set with opals.  She regards you with a guileless gaze, putting one elegant finger to her mouth as if pondering you is taxing her mind.*

*A gnome man wearing concealing robes stands near a table on your left.  A little hedgehog sits on his shoulder, nibbling on something.  His robes are brightly colored, and he wears a long, multicolored hat.  Rings encircle each of his fingers, and an elaborate shell belt wraps around his ample waist.  He looks very out of place in this company, more like a jolly uncle or entertainer.*

*The halfling man holds your gaze for a moment.  As you watch, an elaborate tattoo of a black butterfly appears on his face and is gone again in an instant.  He flicks his fingers at a comfortable-looking chair, and waits for you to sit.  When you do, the woman in green rises briefly and gives you a brief bow.*

"Aekir, I am Ssessarina Serpent-Heart.  The Butterfly wishes to commend you on your work over the years.  You have shown great skill," she says, her voice brisk and professional.  You recognize her name, Ssessarina Serpent-Heart is a yuan-ti pureblood assassin of some renowned.  After killing three heirs of the prominent noble houses of Karpov, Gashek, and Willawim she went to ground to avoid the subsequent hunt.  She hasn't publicly made any kills in four years.

"Indeed, you've made a jolly good show recently.  I was there when old Kissaken opened that package!  Oh boy, it was all I could do to keep from laughing at the expression on his face.  You do good work lad, enough so to bring you a most excellent job proposal if I do say so myself," the gnome says in hearty, laughing tones.

"Your professionalism is to be commended," Ssessarina agrees, shooting the gnome a cold look.  "You've been assigned for a more difficult case.  You've heard of the Yillindan Knights, right?"

*Roach, you search about for Ralleon, for included in his information was a list of taverns he frequents.  At the top was one called the Kobold's Gut tavern, and you stroll in to the crowded, ale-guzzling mass.  Keeping with your character, you order ale and drink it sloppily, fitting in well with the masses.  Casting your gaze around and keeping your ears open, you are rewarded with hearing a "Hey Ralph, this round's on you!" from the back of the common room.*

*A drunken young man staggers up to the bar and slaps down some copper.  The frazzled, overworked barkeeper pushes him three mugs of ale and pockets the coins so fast it appears as if they vanished.  The man, if it is indeed Ralleon, has the muscles of a laborer, but the clothes of a man doing a bit better than his station should allow.  His hair is cut shaggy and he still has dirt on his hands from a day of hauling goods around in the warehouse.*

*Torr, on the day of your job a messenger arrives for you bearing a package.  Inside is a guardsman's uniform, with thankfully no blood on it.  It's slightly worn, just enough to not cause suspicion of having a too-new uniform.  You can change in an alleyway closer to the guardhouse to avoid having questions asked about a city guard leaving your house.*

*Ralam, at the appointed hour you stride towards the guardhouse, ducking in an alley briefly to clothe yourself in the illusion of a uniform.  Torr is already there, changed into his own costume.  The guardhouse is but a block distant.*


----------



## Wrahn (Feb 20, 2004)

As Aekir climbs the ladder he feels the ache in his shoulder. _Wages of overconfidence_ he thinks to himself,  _my abilities are making me sloppy._

As he enters the room he carefully observes each of the assembly, he shows no emotion as he assesses what is in front of him.  _If this is a trap, only chance is to flee, down the trapdoor and disappear into the sewer, even then I do not give myself much of a chance._



> *Sitting in a proportioned chair near a small, carved table is a halfling man. He wears sleek, wrapped leather armor of dusty dark grays, purples, blues, and blacks. In darkness, he would be nearly invisible in that outfit. His black hair is cut short, clinging to his head as if wet, and his violet eyes are large in his pale face. He wears black silk gloves and has no visible jewelry or weapon.




_He is unlikely to be unarmed in a room full of armed people, not in this line of work.  Gloves of storing more than likely.  His complexion would indicate he rarely sees the sun or that he isn’t “wholesome.”_



> On a couch near him is a sinuous woman in dark green leather armor, armed prominently with daggers on nearly every available surface of her body. Her dark hair is braided out of the way and her green eyes assess you as if probing for weaknesses.*




_She is a predator and isn’t afraid to hide it.  There is something…serpentine about her, a were snake perhaps.  On that one you can bet on poison._



> *An elven man dressed in white stands in a corner, appearing, at first glance, to be a statue of alabaster. His skin and hair are as white as snow, and pink eyes stare at you unblinkingly. Aekir, you have heard of him. He's an assassin known only as The Ghost who prefers to kill his victims with his bare hands. It is said there's nowhere The Ghost cannot go to track his prey, though he only works for the Black Butterfly.*




_Unblinking, unmoving, he isn’t human and may not be alive.  Monk by rumor and if he is of the undead variety he will be hard for me to deal with.  If he is a great tracker as they say, I will have to separate him from the others if I have any chance at all._



> *Lounging on a black velvet sofa is a voluptuous woman clad in blue silk. Fine golden hair cascades down her back, not concealing her blue, butterfly-like wings. Fine jewelry encircles her brow, neck, wrists, ankles, waist, and fingers, all in delicate, elven-wrought silver set with opals. She regards you with a guileless gaze, putting one elegant finger to her mouth as if pondering you is taxing her mind.*




Aekir feels something akin to humor at her expression, _The act is convincing, but if she thinks that I will believe she is as empty headed as she appears to be, here, in this company, she is mistaken.  A half fey, probably relies on her not inconsiderable charms, probably a caster of some type._



> *A gnome man wearing concealing robes stands near a table on your left. A little hedgehog sits on his shoulder, nibbling on something. His robes are brightly colored, and he wears a long, multicolored hat. Rings encircle each of his fingers, and an elaborate shell belt wraps around his ample waist. He looks very out of place in this company, more like a jolly uncle or entertainer.*




_Wizard, maybe an illusionist specialist as is the gnomish way.  Hard to judge how competent, biggest unknown, biggest danger_



> *The halfling man holds your gaze for a moment. As you watch, an elaborate tattoo of a black butterfly appears on his face and is gone again in an instant. He flicks his fingers at a comfortable-looking chair, and waits for you to sit. When you do, the woman in green rises briefly and gives you a brief bow.*




Aekir’s brow furrows briefly, _The Butterfly himself?_  He briefly ponders the implications of that.



> "Aekir, I am Ssessarina Serpent-Heart. The Butterfly wishes to commend you on your work over the years. You have shown great skill," she says, her voice brisk and professional. You recognize her name, Ssessarina Serpent-Heart is a yuan-ti pureblood assassin of some renowned. After killing three heirs of the prominent noble houses of Karpov, Gashek, and Willawim she went to ground to avoid the subsequent hunt. She hasn't publicly made any kills in four years.
> 
> "Indeed, you've made a jolly good show recently. I was there when old Kissaken opened that package! Oh boy, it was all I could do to keep from laughing at the expression on his face. You do good work lad, enough so to bring you a most excellent job proposal if I do say so myself," the gnome says in hearty, laughing tones.




Aekir nods, accepting the compliments, his face remains impassive. _Serpent-heart, that explains the ophidian characteristics.  Appears I am in a rogues gallery of sorts.  Is this some kind of test or initiation?_



> "Your professionalism is to be commended," Ssessarina agrees, shooting the gnome a cold look. "You've been assigned for a more difficult case. You've heard of the Yillindan Knights, right?"




“Rumors mostly, generally they are considered vigilantes with possible connections to the temple of Hoar.” He speaks softly, but his deep gravelly voice seems to amplify his words, “Though there are rumors that they were formed by the King at his comatose wife’s request.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 24, 2004)

*Loviama: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana, her sprits still soaring from Eloma’s skillfully pain filled touch the night before, finds herself pleased to see the skinrunner again but it’s not shown on her cruel but beautiful face.  Her body tingles in excitement as she reflects upon Eloma but coolly she forces herself to read what could only be a message of extreme importance.*

*Loviana frowns not liking the challenges and issues that she would have to address and overcome in her quest to fool the noble and exalted followers of Heironeous.  She was prepared to do what was asked of her but was wondering why such a young agent of Loviatar was needed and if that to risk her in this fight might be a foolish folly that Loviatar would severely punish someone for.*

*Her dark thoughts leave as she reads the last few lines and cold laughter fills the small chamber, _So the noble Orshallan is human and male after all!_  *

*She mentally notes the description of Orshallan’s fallen love and kisses the skinrunner on the check, “I believe this will be your last visit to me for a very long time but with Loviatar’s guiding pain us we shall meet again.”*

*She goes over to a locked box, quickly unlocking it and pulls out an object that looks like it was designed for the sanding of wood.* 

She gives a dreamy and unfocused look as she continues, “Its okay my dear we shall have the pain from this night to bond us a sisters in pain forever.”

*She binds the obese skinrunner over the hard surface of the surprising stable desk.  She digs her knee in the small of the skinrunner’s back and cranks her head back making the skinrunner moan and her eyes tear up even before she takes the tool the messages.*

*When Loviana finishes the skinrunner is crying upon the floor in a blood heap and Loviana looks on dispassionately the thought that she caused too much and unwanted pain never coming to her diseased mind.  What did come to her mind were curses at her own foolishness for not removing her clothes before she started.*

*Later after the skinrunner was long ago dismissed Loviana sits in the bathtub of the secret chamber that connects to the deprived and filthy apartment where she had corrupted so many poor and unknowing souls.  These chambers where clean and spotless except for the blood soaked bath water that Loviana now lounged in deep in thought.  Her thoughts where to the future and to the game that she played with the unknowing Orshallan, _What was it that made this Lydia so special?  Surely it wasn’t her looks.  Then again I only have once chance to make him notice me for the rest so appearance might mater in this case.  Two things are certain though, one this Lydia was no where near as gorgeous as me and two Orshallan has no idea of what stalks him._  Loviana grins wickedly her body tingling with the thoughts of corrupting one so pure.  She closes her eyes as her hand wandered and her mind entertained the thoughts of corruption.*

*Loviana had transverse the city in a near wandering pattern making sure no one was fallowing her.  It would have been near imposable for anyone to keep up as she changed her appearance so many time that she herself had lost count.  Now standing before the noble woman’s shop Loviana was dressed like so many of the other customers in a full-length purple dress  that was current the color of choice that her violet eyes so uncannily matched at this point.  Her hair was blonde, a color she truly hated, but if someone came back to look no one would suspect that this noble woman was anything other than a well to do noble.*

*Loviana walked into the temple of Heironeous half expecting a wall of force to prohibit someone of her faith from entering but Loviatar’s protection was their and she quietly entered heading for the priests who handled the volunteers for the local charities.  She was dressed conservatively but poorly and with out any of the usually flair that she was more know for.  Her transformation had been easy to do except for her hair which was died raven black.  She had long ago gotten accustomed  to the special attention her dark natural red hair had gotten her from the Sunites.  Her lusty mind thought fondly of the many servants of Sune she had corrupted, _They always seem to be the best lovers._*

*After finding a priest she passionately confessed her desire to help the poor and deprived and she was quickly asked if she knew of the Honor's Shield.  She replied that she did and even stated with a huge smile that she lived close to it.  She left the temple smiling as her volunteering at Honor's Shield was all but guaranteed as the priest seemed only interested in the chance of undressing her with more than just his eyes.  Luckily for him Loviana was on a mission that she could not deny or risk but she mentally made a note of him and his appearance for a slow day with nothing better to do.*

*Loviana, or Larissa as she was calling herself now, had shown up early for her first day hopping to make a good first impression but so far the leader was a mean spirited old, and old before her time spinster that seemed to want to do nothing more than to make the beautiful new volunteer cry before the day was out.*


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 24, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr discretely sheds his own clothing and dons the provided uniform, buttoning it high to obscure his bulky magic collar.  The uniform is a little too small across the chest for his massive frame, but he doesn't plan to let that be a problem for long.  He straps on the guardsman's standard issue sword and then stuffs the sack under a pile of refuse.*

*A sound at the entrance of the alley causes him to turn sharply.  He is only slightly surprised at the ease with which the assassin tracked him down.  If anything, it is a credit to the Butterfly that he employs such high level talent.*

"How do you want to play this once we're inside?" Torr asks in a hushed voice.  "I prefer to fight from my altered form, though that takes a few seconds to assume.  I can play ill or something...just enough to keep them off guard."


----------



## linnorm (Feb 24, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*After locating Torr in the alley Ralam's form shifts to a nondescript man in a guardsman's uniform.*

"That sounds like a good idea." the sound of wheels turning is almost audible as Ralam's mind hones the plan to killing sharpness "How about this; when we get inside I'll ask to see the captain and deliver this message" Ralam waves a rolled parchment "while you stand outside with the guards.  After I enter the captain's office you double over in pain, make alot of noise, and the captain will want to investigate.  As he comes out of the office you transform and I'll take care of the captain who should have his back to me.  After we finish we tidy up, make you invisible, and leave.  Thoughts?"









*OOC:*


Ralam has the following spells prepared:  1st- Detect Poison, Death Grimace, Spring Sheath 2nd- Pass without Trace, Undetectable Alignment 3rd- Invisibility


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 24, 2004)

*Torr nods in agreement.*

"The simpler, the better," he says.  "Should things not go quite as planned, we'll just mess them up as best we can.  I don't expect it to be all that difficult."

*Torr strides out of the alley beside the assassin, trying his best to look "guardly".*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2004)

*Torr and Ralam, you wait just a bit for your awaited "disturbance" and are rewarded by a flood of guardsmen leaving the watch hall.  Walking toward the place a minute later you hear a passerby grumble that "the damn fools are rioting in the markets again," as he leaves your quarry's building.*

[OOC:  If you want to cast any spells or activate any magic items before you go in, please do and indicate it in your next post.]

*Entering in, you see that most of the rooms are quite empty, though a skeleton crew of guards man the entrace to the jail, as well as the front room.  Sweeping through, acting as if you're on a mission, you penetrate deep into the hall of the Watch, to the door you were both told held the captain.  A group of four, dressed in heavier studded leather along with the elaborate tabards of those trained to handle crowds, accompanied by two dressed in the robes of the Mage's Guild school with the sashes of those sworn to public service leave the captain's office, a look of grim determination on their faces.  Waiting until they leave, Ralam walks up to the two guards flanking the door.*

"Dispatches for the captain," he says smartly, throwing a quick salute.  One of them sighs, obviously this has been a long day.

"Go along then," he says, opening the door.

*Ralam, inside you see a somewhat worn though still erect and powerful older man, wearing armor and his uniform of office.  His badges are prominantly displayed, showing his rank and honors.  His skin is somewhat weathered and his hair shows a touch of gray in his dark brown locks.  His hat is set aside and a helm sits on a stand within an arm's reach.  A ledger lies on the desk along with a quill that glows faintly.  The captain sets aside a lens that pulses with an inner light as you enter, quickly wrapping it in silk.*

"Report," he says briskly, clearly having no patience for pleasentries right now.

*Torr, you wait without, listening to make sure Ralam has had no difficulties.  Hearing nothing untoward, you groan and double over, moaning as if you're dying.  The two other guards bend over in concern.*

"What's wrong?  Haldor, go get the healer," one says, as the other turns to go.

*Inside the captain's office, the older man stiffens at the sounds of Torr's "agony."*

"What is that?" he asks abruptly, racing to the door.

*As soon as his back is turned, Ralam twists and sinks his blade into the captain's back, drawing a matching cry of true pain from the man's throat.  But the old man isn't dead yet, though by the looks of it it won't be long.  He grasps the dagger at his waist and tries to strike back at you, though his thrust is feeble and doesn't penetrate your armor.  Blood gushes out of the wound in his back as his face goes ashen.*

*Aekir, Ssessarina nods at your assessment.*

"True rumors.  The king sends out his knights to champion the poor and oppressed.  The church of Hoar is simply an excuse for guards that do not know any better.  The Hoarites are only men and women, dwarves, halflings, elves, gnomes, and genasi.  The knights are not any of these.  We have reason to believe they are some kind of celestial or another kind of other-planar spirit that the king has bound to his service.  Because of this, they are hard to track, difficult to confront, and where and when they will strike and why is nigh impossible to predict," she says with a touch of almost professional admiration.

"Aye, terribly difficult to deal with someone if you don't know where they roost eh?  The Butterfly has called us here because we're the best.  These knights are rather unsporting...  And there are more of them all the time.  It's enough to put me in a sour mood, and hard to keep one's spirits up if you can't provide some entertainment for fear they'll crash the party.  Oh, so sorry, where are my manners, I'm Cedric Adornmap Jugglemaster, the pale fellow over there calls himself The Ghost, and the pretty little one over there on the couch is Melody.  Prickles is the one on my shoulder," the gnome says in a jovial tone.

*Aekir, you recognize the name of the Jugglemaster.  He's known as an entertainer for certain gnome families of wealth and means.  He's also a strange assassin that prefers to have his victims laugh themselves to death.  Despite his happy manner and disarming appearance, he is as cold-blooded as any member of this company, and with far unhealthier habits than most.*

*Melody's name brings no recognition, though she tosses her glorious head of hair and rolls over on her stomach so she can flutter her wings, stirring her heavy perfume around the room.  She continues to gaze at you with guileless eyes.  The Ghost looks at you once, and nods, offering no words.*

"The Butterfly wishes all of us to start to hunt the Knights.  He wishes to know their habits, what circumstances summon them, and how they work.  Most importantly he wishes their numbers thinned before they are directed to go after more prominant people than petty thugs and cutpurses.  There are those that know more than they say.  He has already brought some here to be his eyes," Ssessarina continues, gesturing to Cedric and Melody, "While the rest of us are here to be his hands.  You are the last to be brought here, but the last that he considered to be worthy to be one of his hunters.  What do you say?"

*Though Ssessarina's words are those of invitation, you know you've already be committed to this course.  What she's really asking is your questions about this job and the others.  Throughout the others' speech, the Black Butterfly, if it is indeed him, remains quiet and nearly motionless.*

*Loviana, the slightly bored priest at the temple that handled your request looks to be a bit young, and still somewhat distracted by pleasures of the flesh instead of the spirit.  Though not all priests of Heironeous are required to be chaste (indeed, some are even required to marry), younger priests are usually kept separate from the female acolytes to reduce the distractions.  This young man must have been deemed to be particularly responsible to have been put in charge of the volunteer work.*

*At Honor's Shield, your supervisor is a pinched older woman called Felsadora Jasawen.  The Jasawen family is one of noble blood, and by a comment or two made by her and some of the other laybrothers and sisters, you piece together that she was an older daughter ordered into religious service as a show of family piety.  She was not suited for the priesthood, that was evident, and thusly was put into service at the charity house.  Lacking both the privilages of noble blood and the power of the priesthood, she quickly began to gather her power where she could.*

*Though she is hard on you, to the point where you are sure those of lesser stature and will would have gone home crying, when you do not shirk from tending the sick poor, she gives you a grudging "good."  Another of the volunteers, a middle-aged, motherly laysister in cream-colored robes, gives you a faint smile as Felsadora finally leaves you to your tasks.*

"Don't get discouraged dear.  Lady Felsadora tends to be hard on those with pretty faces.  We get many laybrothers and sisters as second, third, and later noble sons and daughters that get forced into religious service.  They aren't forbidden from marrying, and so we end up sometimes getting other volunteers that aren't looking to help the poor, but to hunt for a noble spouse.  Her Ladyship knows most of their tricks, and that most of them won't have the will to tend to all the tasks we have to do around here for more than a few days, so she likes to test their mettle.  You didn't shirk, so she'll be a bit easier on you," she says kindly.  "I'm Miriam by the way, Miriam Gettlestad."

*You make your rounds with the motherly woman, mopping the brows of those with fever, changing sheets, cleaning nightpots, bandaging wounds, and bathing the bodies of the sick poor.  The miasma of pain in here is astonishing.  You see pain here in all its forms, from starvation, beating, accidents, sickness, and neglect.  It's a queer and heady brew.*

*It's heady enough that you almost miss Orshallan's entrance.  Perhaps because you expected more of a fanfair, but the High Righteousness of the Invincible enters with only two acolytes in tow, with only a modest amount of gold trim on his robes.  Lady Felsadora takes him to see some of the sickest, so that he might impart the strength of his god to them.  Not surprisingly, you also contrive to be there.  When Orshallan bends over the body of a young boy with a wasting sickness, he calls for aid in raising the boy up so that he might be able to heal him better.  His own acolytes go to tend their own duties in different wards, and you take up the burden, helped along by Lady Felsadora's quick barking order.*

"Go tend to his High Righteousness, and by all the gods, be demure!  He does not need to be distracted, so show nothing but respect and care," she warns, chivvying you along.  

*As you raise the boy up, Orshallan looks up briefly from his examination to offer you a word of thanks.  The words die on his tongue as he locks gazes with you, his expression one of complete astonishment.  Quickly he returns to his task, imparting healing to the boy.  As you put the boy back in his bed and tuck him in, the High Priest follows you subtlely with his eyes.  As you walk away, he gestures for you to stay.*

"You are new to the Shield, are you not?  I try to make of point of knowing all of the volunteer's names," he says gently, giving you a small bow.  "I am Orshallan."

*Though his gaze holds nothing of lust, he does seem much more interested in your answer than one of his rank should be.*


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 3, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

ooc - no activation of any magic items prior to the penetration.

*Torr, from his hunched over nausea performance, notes Ralam's attack on the captain.  Immediately, he will transform into full tiger form (not hybrid).  He will focus all of his attention on the two mages first, leaping over and around the other guards if necessary.*

ooc - Torr will pounce attack one of the mages, using full attack including rakes.  Should the mage prove able to survive, Torr will maintain a grapple on him, otherwise his focus will shift to the other mage.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 3, 2004)

*Aekir considers a moment, watching the others in the room.*

(ooc: Aekir has a series of questions, he will ask them one at a time and wait for an answer, but I am putting them down all at once.)

“Extraplanar creatures are hard targets, particularly ones that come and go as they choose.  What information do we have on them?”

“Will we be working as a team or individuals?”

“Who is in charge?”

“What kind of recompense should I expect?”


----------



## linnorm (Mar 3, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

[Ralam casts _Spring Sheath_ on his Assassin's Dagger before entering.]

*Twisting the dagger before pulling it out Ralam scans the situation looking for Haldor.  If he has not reached the door Ralam throws his Dagger of Venom [+14] at him in an attempt to stop him.  Otherwise,  if the guards ignore him, he will tidy up the captain; cleaning up the blood and using _Death Grimace_ to leave his mark under the captain's clothing so it isn't immediately visible.  If the guards attack him he will use Dread Lord's Touch [+11/+6] to defend himself.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 4, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana smiles at the kind women and her even kinder words, “Nice to meet you Miriam.  My name is Larissa, Larissa Kowal.  Tough to be honest I’m not sure of the last time I needed a last name.”  She smiles at her own joke before glancing at Lady Felsadora, “I hope your right Miriam but I think she honestly hates me but she couldn’t be more wrong about me.”  She grins with perfect teeth as she points to the dirt and bodily fluids that have spilt all over her clothing as it to confirm her words, “I know my place and it isn’t as a noble.  Speaking of which I have work to do.”

Loviana takes her own advice and quickly occupies herself with her new job.  She would rather not socialize as the less the others know about her the better but one must have friends.  Loviana reflected upon Miriam’s attitude and realized that her motherly kindness was indeed a good choice as it would make her less likely to suspect Loviana if things went bad. 

Loviana was also quite use to the Lady Felsadora type of women that where either jealous of her beauty or saw her as a competitive when it came to the affairs of the heart.  Loviana suspected the former in this case but she hardly gave it a second thought as she contemplated making the good lady suffer a thousand times worse when this mission was over.

Loviana trough herself into her work not having to worry about diseases due to Loviatar’s blessing nor having to worry about hurting the suffering do to her very nature but she doesn’t hurt anyone as it would look bad.

Loviana is shocked when Orshallan visits on her first day but she quickly decides it’s a sign of Loviatar’s blessing and she quickly finds herself helping him as she replies to Lady Felsadora's less than friendly warning, “Yes milady.”

As there eyes lock she can’t help but congratulate herself in the deep vile recess of her mind.  A small smile of success crosses her face but is cloaked by the kind words of encouragement she offers the young boy as she tucks him in, “It’s okay.  The pain will end I promises.  His High Righteousness is here to help you now.”

Knowing that she is being watched Loviana turns keeping her eyes downcast as she walks away, _Let yourself be the prey and he’ll never realize that he is the prey._

She turns responding to Orshallan’s command and she raises her eyes studying his reaction quickly before she drops her eyes meekly to the floor.  She gives a curtsy as she replies, “I know who you are my High Righteousness.” 

She pauses in her speak hoping that Orshallan will believe that he mesmerizes her, “Actually today is my first day my High Righteousness.” She frowns giving a anxious look, “I hope I didn’t do anything wrong, did I?”

She looks worried and shifts her eyes from Orshallan to the floor waiting for his replying knowing that she never answered his real question.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 5, 2004)

> She pauses in her speak hoping that Orshallan will believe that he mesmerizes her, “Actually today is my first day my High Righteousness.”  She frowns giving a anxious look, “I hope I didn’t do anything wrong, did I?”
> 
> She looks worried and shifts her eyes from Orshallan to the floor waiting for his replying knowing that she never answered his real question.



  "No, you did very well," Orshallan says with a small smile.  He's really quite a handsome man, particularly when he smiles.  "You seems very comfortable here for one so new.  I'm sure you'll do great things here.  Now, what may I call you, so that I am not reduced to calling you simply 'miss.'"

[OOC:  Rybaer, the mages and other riot controllers already left, so you're left, for the time being, just with the two guards.  I assume you attack one of them.]

*Torr leaps on the running guard, determined to bring him down before he can do something as stupid as bring help.  Your claws latch into his armor and your rake at him with everything you have, as well as trying to sink your teeth into his throat.  You shread through places in his armor, drawing blood and creating gaping wounds.  The other guard looks at you in horror, drawing his sword.*

"Help!" he cries, as he lunges at you.  "Weretiger, help!"  

*You can hardly dodge entwined as you are in the guard's partner.  The sword slashes along your ribs, drawing only a bit of blood.  The guard looks pale but determined.  His sword, you see, is not silver.*

*Ralam, the guards are otherwise occupied by Torr, and you turn to the captain, who is gasping his last.  Leaning over him to finish the job, the dying man finds enough strength to clap his calloused hand over your face.  You were so certain he was dying that you missed his sudden movement.  He showed surprising speed for a dead man.  You feel a sudden, exquisitely painful shock run through you, then his hand drops to the ground.  A pool of blood seeps from the man, and you can tell that whatever he did cost him his last bit of strength.  He's decidedly dead now.  You leave your calling card on his side, in a place not too obvious.*

*Outside you hear the sounds of a struggle as well as a shout.*

[OOC:  Torr takes 14 points of damage.  Ralam, take 12 points of damage.]

*Aekir, your questions are answered mostly by Ssessarina.*



> “Extraplanar creatures are hard targets, particularly ones that come and go as they choose. What information do we have on them?”



  "We know they are drawn by the poor and downtroden that are in distress.  Obviously they do not respond to everything, and tend to come when there is more often a single victim and aggressor.  There is a magical signature, but it is often muddled.  We have some items that might allow us to track them, should we but encounter one face to face.  Touch it to them and we would be able to track them.  

"We've mostly seen them around the Hollow, but not in it yet.  Never too near the Godswalk, and oftentimes close to the river.  Often in the quarters of the inns and boarding houses, not often in the markets.  Never among the noble's quarters.

"They appear as knights arrayed for a festival parade, in shining armor and plumed helmets, with glowing eyes.  That is what we know so far.  We've had some plans of instigating a favorable incident in an appropriate area in order to attempt to use the magical tracking device."

"_Or me.  Once I have their measure, they cannot hide from me,_" The Ghost whispers from his corner.  Ssessarina nods in agreement.



> “Will we be working as a team or individuals?”



  "Both.  There will be some individual asignments of observing and watching, and some actions that will require two or more.  We will be in communication daily."



> “Who is in charge?”



  "The Butterfly is in charge, though I have been appointed the second in command.  All my orders come from him."



> “What kind of recompense should I expect?”



  "Substantial.  Anything you need to get the job done, plus another twelve thousand at minimum, possibly bonuses," Ssessarina says with a thin-lipped smile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 5, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana smiles shyly and looks around almost lost and unsure how to except Orshallan praises over her actions tough in reality she keeps attentive to his every word and action.  Loviana refocus on Orshallan just in time for him to ask her name again.* 

Loviana blushes and looks to the ground, “I’m sorry High Righteousness that was very daft of me.  My name is Larissa.”   She keeps her head low but raises her blue eyes as if curious to see his reaction, “Thank you for your kind words though honestly I feel like a sore thumb here right now but I do hope to do great things here."


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 5, 2004)

*Aekir remains silent for a moment, contemplating the answers.  Seeming to come to a conclusion he speaks.*

"Very well, we have a plan then.  What is my part?"


----------



## linnorm (Mar 5, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Cursing, Ralam shakes off the last bit of the captain's attack and kicks the corpse.  He spends a few seconds calming down and turns to examine the fight outside the office, looking for an opportunity to make a surprise attack with Dread Lord's Touch.*


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 6, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr's teeth and claws sink satisfyingly through gaps and creases in the guard's armor.  Once the guard stops struggling, he will turn his attention back to the other.*

"Delicious!" his symbiont whispers.  "The terror of the dying.  More, more!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2004)

"Larissa, I can tell you will do well here.  Lady Felsadora doesn't give praise lightly, nor does she allow those she thinks are not truly concerned aid me.  The Lady may not be the softest woman, but she is fair, and I trust her judgement," Orshallan says with a small smile.  He takes your hand briefly, bowing over it in a gesture of courtly farewell before moving to take his leave.

*Aekir, Ssessarina walks over until she's just short of attack range.*

"You and I will be working together.  I have one of the devices, and have marked several people for possible situations.  The Ghost will be working with Melody, and Cedric will be working alone.  There's an advance payment if you need it," she says quietly, gazing at you intently.

"There's a man that works at one of the charity houses, an innkeeper, and two 'virtuous' bar wenches that seem ripes for the kinds of quarrels the knights seem to intervene in.  What ideas do you have?"

*Aekir, you hear a soft click from behind you and realize that Wode has taken its leave.  The Ghost goes over to talk to Melody, while Cedric moves to talk with the black-haired halfling.*

~~~~~

*Torr, you continue to sink your teeth into the guard's throat, and are finally rewarded by a gush of life's blood as the terrified man gasps his last.  The other guard tries to drive his sword into you, too scared to scream.  However, you do seem to have drawn some attention.  Three more guardsmen round the door, all human, and all quite startled.  One pulls out a crossbow and loads it while the other two unsheath their swords and charge you.*

"Stop!  Stop at once!" one of them cries.

*Ralam, you judge your time to strike and drive Dread Lord's Touch into the back of the first guardsman, and precisely strike and pierce his heart.  He falls dead, though not after he's given Torr another shallow wound.  The other two guardsmen, seeing their comrade fall, continue to move foreward, calling for help.  However, you know that there's less than a dozen guards in here currently, and several of those are in farther rooms than the ones these must have come from.*


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 11, 2004)

"Wait. Watch.  Learn.  Act when we have enough information." Aekir watches her, his dark eyes seemingly consuming the light, "If we do not have the time, then I suggest we hire someone to cause a problem and try to use the tracking device on those that come."

He watches them all, knowing there is no such thing as trust in this line of work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 12, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana’s face flushes with embarrassment over the kind words of Orshallan, “My High Righteousness, I’ll do my best to live up to your high expectation and to Lady Felsadora’s kind words of praise.”

Loviana does her best to look awkward and inexperienced with courtly gestures and she whispers softly  in a shocked tone, “Good bye, High Righteousness.”

She watches him leave for only a second wondering how many days it would be before he came back for more.  A groan of pain sends her scrambling for its source and she us left uncertain rather or not he looked back in on her.


----------



## linnorm (Mar 12, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam frowns at the arrival of more guards.*

"We don't have time for this, the king is expecting a status report.  Let's clear a path out of here and meet at the rendezvous point."

*If Torr agrees, Ralam will cast _Pass Without Trace_ and then work with him to try to get past the guards and out into the street.  Once there he will try to lose the guards, then go to the rendezvous point to cast _Invisibility_ on Torr.  After Torr is made invisible Ralam will use Never Eyes to become invisible and slowly make his way home, shift disguises the whole way and becoming visible about half way there.*


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 13, 2004)

linnorm said:
			
		

> *Ralam frowns at the arrival of more guards.*
> 
> "We don't have time for this, the king is expecting a status report.  Let's clear a path out of here and meet at the rendezvous point."





*Torr drops the limp guard from his blood-drenched jaws.  He listens to Ralam's plan and agrees.  Unable to speak, he simply looks back at him and gives a quick growl and nod of approval.  He then leaps the intervening distance between himself and the closest charging guard - performing a full pounce attack.*


ooc: will be out of town (away from computer) until next Wed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 23, 2004)

*The weretiger pounces onto the closest swordsman, while his companions try to stop you.  The other swordsman slashes at you, opening a shallow gash, while his companion's crossbow bolt goes wide.  The guard you pounce on is obviously not the flower of Andeluvian youth; probably little more than a clerk.  You rip through his throat and belly, leaving him twitching on the floor; he barely had time to scream, though his flesh is flavored with terror.*

*Ralam, the other guards seem to be ignoring you for now.  Perhaps they were deceived by your uniform.  You cast your spell to leave no traces behind, wrapping yourself in a sheath of magical obfuscation.*

~~~~

*Aekir, Ssessarina nods at your words.*

"If you wish the watching, for I understand you can do that quite well, then there's the man that works at the Honor's Shield charity house.  Brother Terrel, a laybrother with a penchant for trying to pick up some of the laysisters is our target.  Middling height, slightly overweight, dark blonde with gray eyes, likes to dress in red, owns a golden holy symbol of Heironeous.  He is likely to act on his advances some time soon, and when he does in one of the back alleys...  I will watch you, the watcher, and we will both be able to get at the Knight when he appears."

~~~~

*Loviana, you remain quite busy for the rest of the day, but you end up better taken care of.  Lady Felsadora sees that you get food, and her lips have a bit less of the pinched look that make her look so sour.  It becomes apparent that Honor's Shield is not exactly full of paragons of virtue, though most of the people here are far more savory that the majority of those they treat.  At least one laybrother, Brother Terrel, shows a bit more interest than is seemly in the new volunteer.  As you wash up, he approaches you at the trough.*

"Larissa, isn't it?  I'm Terrel.  I'm please to see such a lovely young woman wants to devote her time to the poor, I can scarcely imagine better company in which to work.  Tell me, could I convince you to share a good dinner at an inn I know of?  We don't eat much better than our charges here, but the least I can do for such a diligent and beautiful lass is offer a fine meal," he says with a broad smile.  He's of middling height, a bit overweight but not grossly so, dark blonde hair, gray eyes, and deep red robes.  He bears a golden holy symbol of Heironeous around his neck, and an air of arrogance.  He's not entirely bad-looking, but its obvious he's not used to being turned down.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*With the approaching end of her shift Loviana is pleased with her performance and progression as she reflects upon her fist day but little of her happiness shows on her face as she continues to work with a solemn look on her face.*

*She turns to Terrel with Larissa’s customary  meek look on her face and slightly surprises herself when she falls to fill the normal unquenchable desire to corrupt those of the cloth.  She fills like brushing him off but realize that the meek Larissa would never do so.*

Blushing she drops her eyes to the floor, “I simply do what I can Brother Terrel but to be honest theirs not much I can do.”  She gives a small smile as brings her eyes up and gazes into Terrel’s gray eyes, “but, Brother Terrel, I do try.”

Looking nervous she wads up her hands in the hem of her dress, “I guess that would be okay…  I’m rather famished anyway.”  She finishes off her agreement with a charming smile.

*She waits to see if he will take her arm and guide her like a true gentlemen.*









*OOC:*


I don’t think I really need it but good I have a *sense motive* (+8) check?


----------



## linnorm (Mar 23, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam carefully makes his way to the exit, trying not to be noticed.  He pokes his head out into the street and searches for any guards coming to aid their fellows.  If there are none, he turns back inside.*

Raising his voice over the din of battle, "I assume you have this well in hand?  I'll see you shortly, try not to take too long."  With that, Ralam shifts form to look like a fat merchant and makes his way to the rendezvous point.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 24, 2004)

*Aekir 1 Ranger/4 Fighter/6 Soul Eater Earth Genasi, male*

_She wishes to study me.  I don't trust this situation at all._

"Is our goal to place a tracker on one of there "knights" or is to kill one for a close examination?  We should arrange a time to scout this location and so I can recognize the priniciple players."  he looks at her with his cold dark eyes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

*Aekir, Ssessarina looks at you with a cold green gaze.*

"You are the best at watching, I know of your talents Aekir.  It is the Butterfly's desire to track the Knights.  However, my hiding talents do not allow me to follow swiftly, yours do.  I can track you while you watch, and make certain our prey does nothing unexpected that would cause him to slip his leash.  It is simply a compromise, a pooling of our resources," she says a bit haughtily.

~~~

*Torr rips through the two remaining guards, as Ralam checks the progress of the remaining guards.  Looking out, he sees the place quiet and still, with no one else arriving.  Shifting into the form of a fat merchant, he slipped out and began walking nonchalantly down the street.*

*Ralam, walking out onto the street, the first thing you notice is its utter silence.  At this time of day there should have been many people about; it's barely past noon.  Even with a riot in the offing there should have been people here, as the streets of Andeluvay are rarely clear.  But now it is as silent as a graveyard, almost like a ghost town.  Fear prickles at your heart, and you blink quickly.  As if nothing was wrong, the streets are now filled with people, as they should be.  Trying to shake off the strange incident, and feeling a headache coming on, you head toward the rendezvous point.*

*Torr, you make quick work of the other two, taking a few more slashes for your trouble.  Young cadets not ready to face the riots, they were easy prey for you, full of youthful terror and the betrayal of their wasted lives.  The slashes had enough force behind them to hurt you even if they weren't silver.  Hoping you don't bleed too much, you shift back to human form and slip out of the guard station, getting to cover quickly before your bleeding becomes obvious, and eventually making your way to meet Ralam.*

~~~

*Loviana, Terrel seems please by your response, and has you take his arm as he escorts you to dinner.  Obviously his intentions are for a meal, an evening out, and anything else he can get or force out of you.  But for now he's being cordial.  He brings you to the Three Wands inn, one favored by students from the mage's guild.  Despite the large amount of young people, this inn is not particularly noisy, as control is the first thing all young mages learn.  The cooking is truly excellent, roast duck, fresh vegetables, and fine honey-sugar pastries for desert.  Terrel pays for it all, along with a good red wine, and talks to you over dinner.*

"So, what brought a lovely creature like you to toil away the best years of her life tending pox-ridden poor and accident-prone workers?" he asks, flashing a charming smile.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 26, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr rips through the last of the guards, savoring the feel of warm blood.  Stormrider conveys a quiet sense of satisfaction from somewhere in the back of his mind.*

*He quickly slips back into human form, finally bothering to notice the series of small cuts.  He hastens to his rendevous with Ralam before the blood soaks through too badly.*

*Catching up with the 'fat merchant,' Torr breaks out in a big grin.*

"Invigorating, wasn't it?" he says with naked bloodlust in his eyes.


----------



## linnorm (Mar 26, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

A puzzled look crosses the merchant's face briefly before being replaced by a look of content boredom. Ralam continues walking, "Indeed my good sir, indeed.  Would you like to proceed with the final part of the plan or part company now?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana finds herself more and more comfortable with the idea of corrupting Terrel and her minds starts the cold calculations that have mad her so valuable to Loviatar.  Shyly she plays the role of Larissa, a naive young lady, who is obviously over her head.*

As Loviana slips upon the 3 or so glass of wine, careful not to drink more than Brother Terrel, she replies with a charming smile to his question but not before blushing fully, “I don’t know that’s a hard question to answer, but only cause the words fail me, it’s indeed hard work but I feel so good after a full day of doing it.  I hope that makes some sort of sense.  What about you Brother Terrel?  How did you come into the service Heironeous?  I can only imagine that must be a truly amazing story and I would love to hear it.”


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 29, 2004)

“Where shall we meet and when?” Aekir speaks, realizing anything else would be non-productive.

===

After the meeting, Aekir insures he is not being followed and sneaks quietly into his room at the boarding house.  His mind races with possibilities and when sleep finally does claim him, his sleep is disturbed by memories of the past.

When he comes awake with a start, *her* last words to him seem to burn into his consciousness, he mutters them softy as they replay like a ghost in his mind, “Only in oblivion will we ever know peace.”  The truth of the words coil around his consciousness like a great snake squeezing the life out of it’s prey.  His stomach convulsed and he lunges to the bucket in the corner.  After expelling it’s contents, the episode passes.

His emotional turmoil dies down, leaving only hatred, hatred for *Her* for showing him the truth, then that too is gone.  Aekir rises to his feet.  This was the first time his subconscious had tormented him since he took the name Aekir.  He idly wonders why it didn’t disturb him.

===

After seeing to his bodies needs, he consumes the tiny souls of a rat and a fly, destroying their bodies so they don’t rise again as undead.  He makes his way to the meeting place, arriving well before time.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 29, 2004)

linnorm said:
			
		

> A puzzled look crosses the merchant's face briefly before being replaced by a look of content boredom. Ralam continues walking, "Indeed my good sir, indeed.  Would you like to proceed with the final part of the plan or part company now?"





*Torr quickly composes himself, though he is clearly lacks the professional finesse exhibited by his partner.*

"Right," he says.  "Let's, uh, continue as planned."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

*Torr and Ralam, you both head over to the safehouse by differing routes.  Careful checking of your backtrail seems to confirm you haven't been followed.  Arriving at the small residence later that day, you're both able to clean up and are served a meal by the servants attending.  Hasord arrives much later in the evening, his broad face smiling.  Waving for the servants to pour wine, he sees you each fitted with a glass before beginning to speak.*

"Well done, I must say.  A bit of collateral damage, but that was always a possibility.  I can say with authority that the Watch is both furious and baffled.  And because you were both quite careful to misdirect as much as possible, they are very short on suspects, not wanting to accuse their fellow guardsmen," he says happily.

"Now, if you will both fill me in on the details, I can then pay you and send you on your merry way."  With that, Hasord will sit back and sip his wine.

~~~

*Loviana, Brother Terrel will tell you that he entered Honor's Shield on the orders of his family.*

"Father wouldn't have it any other way, of course.  I was the fourth son, and it was time for the traditional tithe.  Putting me in clerical robes would be like putting a ballgown on a donkey, so he just 'suggested' I volunteer.  At least I persuaded the old git to give me living expenses if I have to slave away all day looking at those that can't help themselves," he says airily.  You smile nervously, as Larissa would, at his words, wanting to agree, but uncertain at this attack on your faith.

*Terrel prattles on for a while, and then says he'll walk you home.  Taking you by the arm, he walks you through one of the artisan's districts and buys you a red rose before delivering you to your door.  Giving you a "chaste" kiss on the cheek, he says he'll see you tomorrow after work for "dinner and some entertainment."  Of the nature of the entertainment, you have no doubt.  You've seen this type before.  He considers one night of wooing and a dinner or two ample payment for whatever he decides to take.  You'll probably have him in a rather delicate situation by tomorrow evening.*

~~~

*Aekir, Ssessaria tells you to meet her in a warehouse not too far from the Honor's Shield tomorrow in late afternoon.  Though your night was troubled, your search for vermin is simple, and you are able to arrive well beforehand.  Ssessarina, nearly unrecognizeable as one of the ubiquitous poor goodwives in their wrapped skirts and shawls, sells apples on the corner.  A costume hard to move in, so it seems.  She gives you a gesture with her head for you to conceal yourself in the alley to wait for your prey.  Taking the inconspicuous form of a fly, you settle into the crevice of a crumbling brick wall to wait.*

*Loviana, you arrive at the Honor's Shield to begin work again.  Lady Felsadora is not as snappish today, though she's quick to chasten you whenever she catches you in an idle moment.  Though Orshallan doesn't show today, by subtle pumping of Miriam, the woman you met the day before, you learn a few interesting tidbits about the High Righteousness.  Apparently with no high holy days of his church in the offing, he's going to be spending some more time tending to his flock.  He'll be making more regular rounds of several charity houses, noble gatherings, and royal functions in order to maintain both his skill in politics and his humility.*

*On a more mundane note you learn that his favorite color is blue, he's been known to have more than a passing interest in the fine arts (he is the patron of several local artists of some renown), and he's a skilled horserider and jouster.*

*Eventually the intermitable day comes to an end.  You amuse yourself by occasionally increasing the pain of some the wounded when you tend them.  Most are barely able to communicate in a coherent fashion, and you're careful to make sure you won't be identified.  But you can't expect to go the entire day without _some_ entertainment.  Besides, seeds of pain planted today may be reaped later.*

*Finally Brother Terrel comes to take you to a fine dinner at an even better inn, ordering strong wine (which you use slight of hand to remain far more sober than he) and rich food.  He tries to be witty and amusing, and you laugh, staying in character.*

*Eventually he takes you on a stroll, coming, oh so coincidentally, near the Honor's Shield.  Taking you down an alley, he carefully pins you against a wall, reaching to disrobe you.  He feels the price of two meals and a flower is worth anything he cares to take from you, and he slaps you when Larissa puts up a token protest.  Crying crocodile tears, you begin to let him corrupt himself.*

~~~

*Aekir, as you watch your target enter the alley with a lovely, black-haired woman, you see Ssessarina's eyes grow even sharper as she watches from a greater distance.  Brother Terrel is obviously counting on the compliance of the girl he is abusing as well as the reluctance of anyone to interfere.*

*He strikes the girl and begins to have his way with her, as you watch and wait, her tears and faint sobs barely audiable where you are.  This time, your watching is rewarded.  From around the corner strides a knight in parade-ground finery.  Silvery plate-mail, helm with a blue feather, and a blue cloak showing a device of a silvery throne topped with a golden crown.  But what sets him truely apart are his glowing white eyes.*

~~~

*Loviana, before Terrel can go too far, he is struck away by a mailed fist.  A glimmering knight with glowing white eyes appeared out of nowhere and has placed himself between yourself and the lustful laybrother.*


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 2, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Now, if you will both fill me in on the details, I can then pay you and send you on your merry way."  With that, Hasord will sit back and sip his wine.




*Torr has sprawled out across the furnature, looking every bit like a satiated tiger in the late afternoon.  He goes through his glass of wine quickly as long as it is apparent that it will continue to be refilled.*

"A successful hunt," he says.  "Your assassin here got the honor of handling the proper target.  I guess that went well - I wasn't watching too closely.  As for the rest of the fodder..."

*Torr will continue to elaborate on his dismembering of the guards as long as it takes to either finish the story or elicit a response from Hasord.  He will make it as graphic as possible, just to see how callous their employer is.*


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 2, 2004)

*Aekir Male Earth Genasi 1 Ranger/4 Fighter/6 Soul Eater*

_The girl is foolish, but the man is more foolish.  The girl doesn’t know there is wickedness in the world, so is unprepared, the man knows there is wickedness in the world, yet believe he is immune because he is part of it._  Aekir muses as he watches from a dung heap not too far away.

*Aekir almost feels satisfaction as the Knight shows up, clubbing the man.  Staying low, he moves along the wall of the alley, attempting to get behind the knight and then move up behind him, landing on his armor, trying to hide his presence inside cloth or decoration on the armor.  He always attempts to stay on the back of the Knight to stay out of any detect evil cones.*

_The Knight is aware of evil, as am I, we shall see which of us is the fool._ Aekir can’t help but to see the similarities between the girl and her rapist and knight and himself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana is shocked to see Brother Terrel club off of her but she is not really surprised as she is dumped unceremoniously to the street that makes up the alley.  As she covers her nude body she visibly keeps her anger and frustration in check as she continues to sob and whimper uncontrollably while in her mind she cures the knight but mostly she curses Terrel, _Pathetic!  Simply pathetic… Are you so worthless you can’t even rape a poor defenseless girl?  No wonder why your father removed you from his sight._  *

Her modesty restored she curls up against the wall with her legs pushed up against her stomach and her arms wrap tightly and protectively around them as a shocked look settls upon her face.  Her original plan ruined beyond belief she tires to minimize the damage while looking for a way to turns the unplanned events into a positive.  She waits for the knight to address her as she finds herself silently hoping that the whipping of Brother Terrel continues.


----------



## linnorm (Apr 3, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

Ralam sips his wine and listens to Torr's account of the job.  Ralam frowns slightly at the more graphically embellished parts of the story, but does not interrupt Torr's telling.

"My part went as planned.  When the captain got up to investigate, I stabbed him; quick, neat, and professional.  I must admit I'm somwhat surprised that it worked as well as it did.  While I respect the talents of my collegue," nodding to Torr "the fact remains that both of us are used to working alone."  _I'll need to contact Lady Arvnos and procure the services of a wizard to find out what that jolt was.  This could be very dangerous._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 3, 2004)

*Aekir, as the knight appears, you hear Ssessarina cry out.*

"Apples for me!"  

*That's the signal, and you can see her starting to glide toward you, a nearly invisible gesture freeing the magical device from its hiding place.  You are to hold the man still, she will tag him.  These knights are of unknown origin and power, but your very touch can be fatal, so you are the best for the job.*

~~~

*Loviana, you see an old apple-seller start running toward the knight, saying something about apples for herself.  Her eyes are startling bright green and aware.*

~~~

*Hasord purses his lips at Torr's more graphic descriptions and takes a larger sip of wine, but he does not turn pale or green, much to your disappointment.*

*Turning the Ralam, the jovial-seeming man listens attentively.*

"Well, it should have gone well.  I expected nothing less when I was directed to hire you.  The Butterfly doesn't tolerate failure and more than I do."

*Hasord's voice is pleasent enough, though it carries an odd, bitter bite quite at odds with his appearance.  You're both reminded that he's probably ordered dozens if not hundreds of assassinations for the Butterfly.  He probably has ways of taking care of those that are less than perfect; ways that would be hard for even an assassin to trace.*

"Now, if I'm not mistaken you have a purse to collect.  Two thousand in one hundred gold trade bars, delivered to a place convienient for you.  We'll wait a week to be sure that our plot is going well... then I'll have a choice of domestic staff for you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana uncertain of what but sure that something is going on maintains the dazed expression of victim as she scans all those involved for aura.









*OOC:*


_Detect Good_, and I imagine that the knight's aura is going to hurt.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

*Loviana, you try to examine the knight's aura, and have to look away almost immediately.  It's overpoweringly strong, brilliant and diamond-bright, showing every color of the rainbow.  This is no mere mortal; even Orshallan wasn't this strong.  This could only be a celestial.*

~~~

*Aekir, you swiftly change and manage to pin the man's arms before he can draw his sword, though he's brutally strong.  It becomes clear why Ssessarina wanted two people on this job.  There's little hope that you could hold him and attempt to get anything out of a pocket.  Ssessarina runs as quickly as she can, and you spy the glint of the tiny silvery amulet she means to tag the knight with.  You can tell the alley is getting brighter, though you can't tell the source, and Ssessarina gasps and stumbles into the knight.*

~~~

*Loviana, suddenly a sturdy, earth-colored man is behind the knight, pinoning his arms as the old apple seller runs toward him.  Terrel is cast to the ground; you can see blood seeping out from underneath his body as he lays there unmoving.  The knight fights the man, though can't quite seem to get free.  He fights in erie silence, his eyes glowing brighter and brighter all the time.  The apple seller is nearly upon him when her eyes go wide and she suddenly falls into him.*

~~~

*Aekir, Ssessarina's stumble is one you've seen before on the streets.  Thieves do it "accidentally" to lift swag from their marks.  As she falls, the knight breaks out of your grip and vanishes in a flash of light.  She gives a faint cry as she pulls herself to her feet.  You can see her eyes are now completely golden and she seems to be feeling her way around; she's blind.*

~~~

*Loviana, the knight vanishes in a flash of light as the now-blinded apple seller tries to get up, her face wet with tears.*

~~~

*Aekir, despite this setback, you notice one thing right away, Ssessarina's hands are empty.  She was able to tag the knight.*


----------



## linnorm (Apr 5, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

Ralam raises an eyebrow at the veiled warning (threat?) "Indeed, my good man, indeed.  You may deposit my payment in the usual location.  Now, if there is no further business," Ralam stands "I will be on my way."

*Ralam pauses for a moment to make sure the conversation is over and then leaves for home.  After a good night's sleep Ralam entertains himself with Renna before going to visit Lady Arvnos for brunch.*









*OOC:*


I'm assuming that the guild has an arrangement with a moneychanger or two for this sort of thing and that as an upper-level operative Ralam has access to an account.  If this won't work let me know and I can work something else out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana sets stunned and obviously uncertain what to do with the commotion but try as she might she cannot think of a way to save her plan and she watches in some horror as any hope of is lost as the knight disappears.*

Realizing she still has a part to play she looks out to the hooligans with a confused and troubled yet innocent look, “What did you do to my heroic protector…?”


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 9, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Now, if I'm not mistaken you have a purse to collect.  Two thousand in one hundred gold trade bars, delivered to a place convienient for you.  We'll wait a week to be sure that our plot is going well... then I'll have a choice of domestic staff for you."




*Torr gives Ralam a curt nod as the assassin takes his leave.*

"Please pass along my thanks to the Butterfly for the opportunity to work for him," Torr says to Hasord as he rises to leave.  "It is refreshing to work for someone who recognizes professionalism and rewards it accordingly.

"You can have my payment delivered to my residence," he says.  "And if you have any other work that suits my...skill set...feel free to contact me."

*Torr leaves, taking a circuitous route back to his house.  While he walks, he contemplates Hasord's words...'we'll wait a week to be sure that our plot is going well.'  When he took the job, he had never given much consideration for why the Butterfly would want the captain killed.  Of course, it makes sense that it would be part of a larger scheme.  Torr is curious, but decides that for now such answers might turn him into a liability rather than an asset to the Butterfly.*


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 12, 2004)

Aekir looks at the pretty girl, he moves forward while he draws the black glove off his hand.  His fingers are actually bony blades past the first joints, his hands are cut with runes that have never healed.  His dark eyes hold no passion, in truth they hold nothing as he brings back his arm and brings his claw slashing down at the prone girl.

[ooc: Move forward, “drawing” weapon as part of a move equivalent action.  Standard action, attack +22 Melee damage 1d6 +12, + 1 energy drain, +1 Vile]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

*Loviana, the rough-skinned man slashes at you, opening a gash on your arm and seemingly into your soul as well.  You feel cold and drained from his touch.  Ssessarina gets to her feet, swaying slightly.*

"Get out of here, get me out of here!" she hisses.

OOC - Loviana, take 15 points of regular damage, one vile damage, and one negative level.  
Initiative
Aekir - 23
Loviana - 20
Ssessarina - 18


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 12, 2004)

[Assuming Aekir has gone this round (i.e. attack on Loviana was not a suprise)]

*Aekir glances back momentarily at Ssessarina words, opening a chance to sneak attack or play dead*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana shrieks in rage as her face sneers in anger, “You filthy scum!  That was unneeded and you should pay dearly for that but listen to your partner.” 

*Her Scourge appears out of thin air and she swings it as viscously as she can.*

“I’m obviously not what you think I am.”










*OOC:*


Full round of attacks.

After looking, though quickly, I think it’s safe to assume she has her gloves, Skada, Ring of Mind shielding, and most of her other stuff isn’t combative so it matters not. 

She does not have her armor on/


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

*Aekir, as you turn back to Ssessarina, your meek victim becomes a snarling hellcat.  Pulling a vicious scourge from the air as your back is turned, she lashes you low, missing your armor and opening up several bleeding gashes in your side.*

_Yes..._ Skada whispers in her mind, a wave of unholy joy flooding Loviana as the scourge strikes home.

[OOC - Loviana hit twice, one crit, for a total of 36 points of damage.  Skada gains 2 blood points]


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 14, 2004)

[OOC: Sorry, no choice at this point]

Aekir turns back, realizing there is no safe way to retreat from the long weapon, he pulls back with both hands and attacks.  

[ooc: Full attack: +20/+20*/+15/+15*/+10  1d6 +12 + 1 Vile, + 1 Eneregy drain level, * = offhand damage 1d6 + 8 + 1 Vile + 1 Energy drain level, don't forget energy drain subtracts from a persons chance to hit, all saves and ability checks, did you get her sneak attack damage in there?]

[ooc: HP 110, AC 24]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

*Aekir claws visciously at Loviana, opening huge gashes and drawing out shards of her soul.*

[OOC - Ouch.  Loviana takes 68 points of regular damage, 5 points of Vile damage, and five more negative levels.  Owie.  Care to play dead Bro?]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 14, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana grimaces in pain and lets out a soft cry, something unusual for someone so dedicated to the Maiden of Pain, but she know that Loviatar does not accept nor give mercy so she continues to swing her beloved Skada.*


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 18, 2004)

As the his claws strike, greenish light from you flows into him, the viscous wounds you have delivered seems to lessen and close, though still visible

[OOC:HP: 135 AC:24 sorry I forgot about that aspect of Energy Draining (5hp/energy level to the inflictor]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

*Loviana, you dance in and swing Skada savagely, scoring another hit on the strange man, even through your weakness.  Her barbs lash his skin, aggrevating the closing wounds.*

*Aekir ducks in, his hands clawing deep and ripping the girl deeply, drawing in more of her soul's energy.  Loviana, as all goes dark, you flesh fading into terrible pain and coldness, you see the shadow of the Scourge coming over you, the mark of Loviatar, before all descends into blackness.  Aekir, your victim is now completely incapacitated, and Ssessarina is now on her feet, swaying slightly.*

[OOC - Aekir, you take another 12 points of damage, and Loviana, Skada gains another blood point.  Aekir, I assume he would continue to press as long as there's a threat.  He hits will his first attack, dropping Loviana to -6, with -6 levels to book.  Loviana is now very unconscious.]


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 19, 2004)

*Aekir, Male Earth Genasi, Ranger/Fighter/Soul Eater*

[OOC: Did I drain her completely?  By my calculations he is at 128 HP, the hit points over 110 will fade in an hours time]

*Aekir watches the woman fall in a heap.  He begins to reach down to pick her up, but catches a hint of movement beyond his dark vision.*

_Damn, too late._

*He moves swiftly over to Ssesserina., replacing his gloves.*

"It is me." he says softly in his deep gravelly voice.  

*He picks he up, cradling her in his arms almost gently.*

*He will travel over roof tops where he can, alley ways where he can't until they are far enough away that finding them through non-magic means without an army would be difficult.  He sets them down in a dank alley way not too far from the Hydra's Glass.*  

"Who was the bait?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

[OOC - Oh yeah you drained her completely, you drained a total of 11 levels, and she only had 10.]

"Bait.  The girl... I don't know who she was, but it wouldn't hurt to find out.  Damn, just get me in the back door of the Hydra and get someone to find Wode.  There's a priest that helps the likes of us," she mutters, her teeth bared somewhat in anger.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 19, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger/Fighter/Soul Eater*

_Perhaps it was coincidence, perhaps not.  If it was an ambush for me, then it was foiled by her blindness, from the lack of numbers I would assume she was acting alone.  We will see where this takes us._

*He helps Ssessarina to her feet, taking her hand and placing it on his shoulder.*

"We are close, I will lead you."

*He then follows the back streets as much as possible to the rear entrance to the Hydra's Glass.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*Ralam, by the next evening you have a message that your payment has been deposited in your account at Eldorma's Goldhouse, a reputable moneychanger that does a lot of work for the Guild.  After cleaning yourself up, you end up Lady Arvnos' home, where she has laid out an exquisite brunch of elegant finger foods, roast peacock, and even a small marzipan castle for desert.  You've felt somewhat unsettled all day, and after a look in the mirror you've discovered that you have some very faint burn marks where the captain touched you.  They're only noticeable up close, and a dab of concealing make-up from a disguise kit takes care of them.*

"Do try the ladyfingers, dearest, my poor cook has been laboring _all day_ over them!" the Lady gushes in her usual chatter.  She'll continue on talking about inconsequentials until you're ready to broach whatever topic you desire.

*Torr, the next morning a neat package of golden trade bars, twenty of them each worth one hundred each, arrived by bonded messenger to your home.  Locking them inside your strongbox, you feel rather justified in lounging this day.  Much later in the afternoon, however, you receive a rather elaborate letter.*



> My Lord Torr,
> 
> It has come to my attention that one such as yourself should not have to languish in your home when there are many in this city dying to meet you!  I am throwing a most splendid party for the "little known" nobles of this city and your reputation leads be to believe that you would be most welcome here.  I have several lovely daughters that will be entertaining the guests all evening with fine music, poetry, and dancing.  In addition we have a troupe of most excellent acrobats for your amusement.  I pray that you will accept this invitation with joy.  We will be meeting in the gardens of my home on Fifthday of this week.
> 
> ...



  *You know of Vestacha, he's the brother of a High noble lord with an insatiable appetite for the new and exciting.  However, this invitation is a little more peculiar than most, particularly because you are not listed in any roles of nobility.  Vestacha may be a hedonist, but he's not a complete idiot.  This is quite curious indeed.*


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr considers Vestacha's invitation as he sits behind the seldom used desk in his study.*

_What do you think, my dear?_ Torr mentally asks his symbiont.

Need I really answer that?  she replies.

_Of course not,_ he says.  _'Where there are people, there is sustenance.  Where there are nobles with their intrigues, there is feasting.'_

"Rosalyn!" Torr calls.  His housekeeper arrives moments later.

"Yes, Lord," she says from before the desk.

"Fetch me a courier," he says.  "A good one.  And after that, contact my tailor and tell him that I will be there in the morning to be fitted for new clothes...something suitable for a party."

"Right away, my Lord," she says, curtseying and turning to leave. 

I wish to eat well tonight,  Stormrider whispers to Torr.  I think we should play with your 'project' tonight.

*Torr always knew what sort of mood Stormrider was in; what manner of emotions she desired to feed upon.*

"Rosalyn," he calls out.  "One more thing."

"Yes?" she says, turning back to him.

"Please stop by Madam Gloria's and have her send over her three finest ladies for tonight," Torr says.  He keeps a straight face while watching Rosalyn try to contain her humiliating flush.  He pushes a small purse across the desk in her direction.  "Pay the Madam whatever she demands, then keep the rest for yourself."

"Yes, yes, my Lord," Rosalyn barely manages to squeak out.

*Stormrider shudders in pleasure and feasts on the poor girl's emotional turmoil until she has departed the house.  Torr pulls out a sheet of paper, quill, and ink and sets about writing his reply to Lord Vestacha.

My, my, she was actually in tears by the time she left, Stormrider says.  You will require Rosalyn to sit on a chair in the corner of your room tonight.  Tell her that she must remain in case you have immediate need of her.  The emotions she will go through watching you with those whores should be oh so delicious.

"Yes, yes," Torr says, out loud this time.  "Now, do you mind helping me write this?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*Loviana, you awake an undetermined amount of time later.  Curiously your pain is almost entirely gone, and you don't feel the coldness that came over you before you fell.  You blink, and see the concerned face of Orshallan above you.*

"Thank Heironeous, you've awakened," he says with a gentle smile.  "My dear, you were greviously injured in the alley.  Lady Felsadora thought she heard something and went to investigate, only to find you injured and bleeding, nearly dead.  Your spirit, too, was wounded deeply, and she sent for me.  I was afraid that nothing less than a miracle would bring you back, so fragmented was your soul.  Heironeous answered my prayers, and you are now whole again.  Tell me, Larissa, who was it that attacked you?  We guessed that it was someone who used that scourge on you, someone who could also drain the soul," Orshallan says, his eyes filled with fear for you, anger at who did this to you, and worry for your fate.

*You see Skada sitting on a table by your bedside, her barbs wrapped in burlap.  Luckily no one recognized her as either magical or evil, so presumably they brought her along as evidence.*

_I was about to defend you when I saw who was coming.  They would have destroyed me, and I could not heal you, so I just played dead.  By the way, his High Righteousness invoked some of the most damn impressive prayers I've seen yet.  He nearly worked himself to the bone to bring you back from the brink.  I rather think he's taken with you, sister,_ Skada's voice whispers in your mind.

~~~

*Aekir, you get to the back door of the Hydra's Glass, carefully guiding Ssessarina.  When you knock, the serving girl who answers takes one look and bustles you both inside to a private parlor.  Ssessarina gets out her request for Wode before half-collapsing on one of the lounging chairs.  The halfling arrives several minutes later, right after a substantial meal of slices of pork, vegetable and beef stew, wine, and plum pie is delivered.*

"You planted it well.  We've gotten interesting information already.  I've sent for Gesha, so you just wait Ssessarina.  Aekir, how did it go?" Wode inquires blandly.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Aekir, you get to the back door of the Hydra's Glass, carefully guiding Ssessarina.  When you knock, the serving girl who answers takes one look and bustles you both inside to a private parlor.  Ssessarina gets out her request for Wode before half-collapsing on one of the lounging chairs.  The halfling arrives several minutes later, right after a substantial meal of slices of pork, vegetable and beef stew, wine, and plum pie is delivered.*
> 
> "You planted it well.  We've gotten interesting information already.  I've sent for Gesha, so you just wait Ssessarina.  Aekir, how did it go?" Wode inquires blandly.




"This mission was successful.  There was one complication, the victim whom the knight came to save was much more than she appeared."

*Aekir watches Wode carefully, not expecting much of reaction, knowing Wode to be a master of disguise.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

"Complication?  Explain," it says, dull eyes perhaps just a shade brighter with interest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana smiles meekly at Orshallan as she listens to him and her eyes wonder around her new unknown surroundings.  Trying to get a better view of her shrouding she forces herself to sit up and her beautiful face grits through the pain to do so.  As she listens to Orshallan she gives a small quite prayer to Loviatar, her plan may not have worked as she had hoped and planed for but Loviatar’s guidance everything seemed to have worked out well enough.*

Orshallan’s questions snapped Loviana’s thoughts and brought them back to the moment.  With a confused look on her face she tries to answer the dangerous questions that he asks, “A scourge High Righteousness?  I’m afraid I do not know the names of many weapons.” 

She gives a small apologetic look and she does her best to change the topic away from her precious scourge, “I went with Brother Terrel for diner at my day of volunteering, though I didn’t have much choice in the matter as he was rather insistent that I go with him.  After dinner he said he would walk me home…”  She looks down to the bed with a mixture of ashamed and sorrow on her face as her arms wrap protectively over her chest, “Instead of taking me home he lead me to the alley where he slapped me…”  Her words becomes almost unrecognizable as she starts to sob uncontrollable, “and then he ripped my dress and he started too…”  Her voice trials off completely as she brings her hands up to her face and cries uncontrollably and as she continues her voice is combination of choked tears and a near uncontrollable shriek, “I beg and pleaded with him to stop but all he did was slap me again and he became enraged and he tried to hurt me!”


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 22, 2004)

“When I went to deal with her, she produced a barbed whip.  She was skilled with its use, but she was unarmored and unprepared to deal with someone like me.  She went down, but I did not have a chance to see if she was dead.  Her soul survived, but her body may not have.  I did not have time to check.”

*His voice carries no emotion as to what transpired as he speaks, his eyes never leaving Wode.*

“What have you learned of the Knights?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2004)

*Loviana, at the description of your story, Orshallan looks very sad.*

"I'm terribly sorry Larissa.  We found Brother Terrel's body... in the alley.  He is dead, killed by some vigilante, if the clues were anything to go by.  I was able to question the miscreant's body, and learned of the depths of his depravity.  I know what you suffered, and I am deeply sorry for it. We had hoped that service here would smooth Terrel's rough edges, but I see now he was only using it to further his own agenda," Orshallan says, his expression tender.

~~~

*In the back room of the Hydra's Glass.*

"Don't worry about the girl, describe her to me when we're done here and I'll see to it.  As for the Knights, we know they seemed to be based out of one of the lower levels of the Palace.  And they're some kind of bound planar being.  There are some excellent wards on the castle itself, so getting more information will be difficult.  Someone's going to have to infiltrate the palace itself eventually to get the information we need.  There are those that would pay large fortunes for such knowledge, and the one that found it would be able to name his own price," Wode says idly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2004)

*Loviana: half-nymph/female (Corruptor/Bondblade/Rogue)*

“He’s dead?”  Loviana looks as shocked as she sounds and she quickly calculates the possible damage that Terrel could do to her story as she continues to sob and reply franticly to Orshallan, “It’s all my fault…  When he wouldn’t stop after I begged and pleaded with him I prayed to anyone, or anything, to protect me…  but not this way!  I didn’t want him dead!”

If possible Loviana will fling herself at Orshallan hoping that he will hold her close.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *In the back room of the Hydra's Glass.*
> 
> "Don't worry about the girl, describe her to me when we're done here and I'll see to it.  As for the Knights, we know they seemed to be based out of one of the lower levels of the Palace.  And they're some kind of bound planar being.  There are some excellent wards on the castle itself, so getting more information will be difficult.  Someone's going to have to infiltrate the palace itself eventually to get the information we need.  There are those that would pay large fortunes for such knowledge, and the one that found it would be able to name his own price," Wode says idly.




*Aekir nods, finally taking his eyes off of Wode.*

*He consider Ssessarina for a moment*

_She is weak, blind as she is.  Weakness equates to death here, so she is afraid or at least nervous.  Still she has a certain amount of trust for the organization, otherwise she would not be here.  Still she has to worry about enemies catching her in this state._

“I am guessing that I could get inside, but I have very little knowledge of the mysteries of magic.  I am not sure I would be able to identify anything important.  What precisely would be the goal for the scouting mission?”


----------



## linnorm (Apr 24, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam smiles and nods politely at Lady Arvnos' chatter, making a point to have two ladyfingers.*

_Made with real ladies I'm sure._

"My lady, I've found my self in a bit of a delicate predicament and I'm hoping that you will know someone who can help me.  A few days ago I was unfortunate to be caught in a... compromising position; and in the process of extricating myself I acquired a magical affliction of some sort.  I need a discreet cleric or wizard who can relieve me of my state.  I'm sure that we can come to an arrangement to compensate you for your time and effort..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2004)

*Loviana, Orshallan does indeed hold you close in your frightened and damaged state.*

"I know you would not wish him dead, my dear.  It just seems someone decided to take the law into their own hands, with disasterous results.  No one here blames you Larissa, you could not have known what Terrel brought down on his own head," the priest murmurs.

~~~



			
				Aekir said:
			
		

> “I am guessing that I could get inside, but I have very little knowledge of the mysteries of magic. I am not sure I would be able to identify anything important. What precisely would be the goal for the scouting mission?”



  "Watch what they're doing and report back.  The place is warded against most magical intrusions, but your abilities are something they haven't shielded against, mostly because no one really knows about you.  You can get in where others of more knowledge would fail.  Besides, you are reliable enough to report what they're doing even if it makes no sense to you.  There are those here that could interpret your information.  So.  What do you think," Wode asks, making a langorious gesture.

*Shortly after this, a serving wench comes and takes Ssessarina away, presumably to see the priest to restore her sight.*

~~~



			
				Ralam said:
			
		

> "My lady, I've found my self in a bit of a delicate predicament and I'm hoping that you will know someone who can help me. A few days ago I was unfortunate to be caught in a... compromising position; and in the process of extricating myself I acquired a magical affliction of some sort. I need a discreet cleric or wizard who can relieve me of my state. I'm sure that we can come to an arrangement to compensate you for your time and effort..."



  "Oh I'm _certain_ I can find _someone_.  One runs into so _many_ people in my position, that I know _dozens_ of magicians and priests.  Let me see... oh yes, I know a rather _mysterious_ woman that just does _wonders_ with odd little problems.  I can send you to her tomorrow, when I've had a chance to contact here.  But to compensate..." here the lady pauses and simpers like a flirtatious virgin, tossing you a wink, "let's just say I'll ask you for a simple little favor later.  Nothing you _wouldn't_ do in the first place!"  And the Lady Arvenos trills with laughter.

~~~

*Torr, Stormrider can help you form the appropriate phrases for the response to the invitation, and you're able to send it out about the time a nigh-sobbing Rosalyn returns from Madame Gloria's.*

"_sniff_ M'lord, the Madame says she will send over Pearl, Chastity, and Scarlet this evening, by _sniff_ coach," she says, trembling with the effort of keeping her tears in check.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*As Loviana cries in relief at his forgiveness within Orshallan’s arms she finds contentment within them and she knows that she will enjoy this corruption far more than normal.  Felling the effects of his closeness and her own immoral thoughts Loviana settles deeper into his arms hoping to hid any physical signs of her desires.*

Forcing her mind to think upon the situation on hand Loviana tries to gather more information, “High Righteousness?  Will Terrel suffer father punishment?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

"He is dead, my dear, and there will be no attempt to resurrect him.  Heironeious will judge him, he who used one of His charity houses for his own dark desires.  Kelemvor will pass him to his eternal reward or punishment, as the gods decree," Orshallan pats your hair.  "Larissa, do you wish to stay here or in the temple this evening?  I would understand if you do not yet wish to return home."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana had looked around the room once or twice in her attempts to place it but she hadn’t been able too.  She glances around one more time as she ask questionably and slightly confused, “and just where is here, my High Righteousness?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

"Honor's Shield, they brought you here and then summoned me when they could not rouse you.  Larissa, though you are not a priestess, I thought perhaps you would like to have the scourge your attacker used.  We of Heironeous often take the weapons of our enemies to show that we have triumphed in battle and survived, and you indeed did survive.  But I would understand if perhaps it would be too traumatic for you, and if you desire I will have it destroyed," Orshallan says kindly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana looks around confused at her surroundings but slowly she realizes where she’s at and she turns her apologetic eyes to Orshallan, “I must have had a good bump on my head?  To be honest I’m not sure I want to be…  I know I won’t fill safe at home and I’m afraid that memories of Terrel will hunt me here.  I guess the temple would be the best place, at least for a little while, I promises I won’t be a bother at all.” 

Looking back over at the scourge with a twinge of fear she puts on a brave face and a slightly meek smile, “Well, Orshallan, they always say what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger... right?  So will do like you and I will keep it.”


----------



## linnorm (May 3, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam raises an eyebrow before grinning lecherously.*

"Thank you, my lady.  I'm sure that whatever favor you need will be _interesting_.  Now, I'm afraid I must retire, my affliction is quite taxing and it wouldn't do for a successful merchant to be seen swooning like a maiden."

*Ralam stands and bows.*

"Thank you again my lady, I look forward to repaying your kindness."

*Ralam returns home to rest and await Lady Arvnos' courier.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 3, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "_sniff_ M'lord, the Madame says she will send over Pearl, Chastity, and Scarlet this evening, by _sniff_ coach," she says, trembling with the effort of keeping her tears in check.




*Torr looks up at her and maintains a completely neutral face, as if unaware of her emotional distress.*

"Thank you, dear," he says.  "You may take the afternoon off to rest or do as you see fit.  I will have need of your services this evening, likely well into the night, so be prepared."

*He dismisses her with a wave of his hand.  _Let her fret for a while over what the evening will bring._*

A delectable appetizer, Stormrider says with a hint of glee.  Tonight shall be most enjoyable.

"For you and me both," Torr says.  "Pearl, Chastity, and Scarlet - and all in one evening.  I'll have to do something extra nice for Madam Gloria."

*Torr spends the rest of his afternoon relaxing, drinking, and cleaning up for his evening's entertainment.  He will discuss how best to optimize the festivities for Stormrider's enjoyment, as well as ponder what sort of intrigues Vestacha might be up to.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2004)

*Loviana, Orshallan will have one of the volunteers pick you up to take you out to a waiting carriage.*

"You will be no burden at all Larissa, and you will be safe in the Temple of the Invincible," Orshallan says, laying his hand on your hair in a 'protective' gesture.  

*The carriage waiting is very fine, trimmed with gold and marked with Herioneous' symbol.  After a few minutes' ride you arrive around the side, and an acolyte is summoned to carry you into a neatly-appointed cell, much like the acolytes use.*

"I must go tend to my duties, but Arnold will be here to tend to you if you have need.  Just ring this bell here," Orshallan says, then give you a little bow and exits (that is after any other comments or questions you may have).

~~~

*Ralam, your dreams that night are troubled.  A feeling of fear, something large and dark hiding, waiting to kill you, a flash of light, an empty street, cruel laughter, and a wash of crimson blood flowing down the street.*

*The next day a messenger arrives, asking to speak with you specifically.  If you admit him into your presence you see he's a halfling boy, slightly scarred across the cheek from an old knife wound.*

"Sister Vel is the one you seek, she is skilled in the removal of unwanted curses.  However, you must go to her, and she is not minded to come to you," he says.  If you decide to go with him (after questioning or whichever) he will lead you to the red and black-faced temple of Beshaba, the goddess of bad luck.  If there's anyone that knows about curses, it would be them.

*The acolyte will lead you inside, to a small chapel at the side of the church.  In the windowless room a red-shaded lamp burns, and beside it is the shadow-shrouded figure of who you assume is Sister Vel.*

"You come seeking Beshaba's luck?" she murmurs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2004)

*Loviana: half-nymph/female (Corruptor/Bondblade/Rogue)*

*Loviana enjoys her trip and makes small talk with whoever accompanies her but she speaks not of the accident nor does she try to do anything to stir anyone’s imagination*

As Orshallan helps her settle into her new room she gives him a tried smile as she replies, “Thank you so much Orshallan.  I think your right I doubt I be a bother at all as I feel so tried I think I might sleep for a week.” 

As Orshallan tries to bow out of the door Loviana flashes a thankful and hopeful smile, “Orshallan, I’m not sure how busy you are or if you already have plans, but I always feel so silly eating alone…” Her voice trails of just like Larissa’s would as she breaks out in an embarrassed blush, “Well anyhow, would you take the next meal with me?”

When left alone Loviana gives a few minutes to see if anyone will come to check on her but if left alone she quickly lays Skada out speaks in a bare whisper to her as she quickly removes her clothes and quickly inspects her body for the tiniest of scars, “Skada, what did you see before, during, and most importantly after the accident?”  Rubbing a small spot on her chest Loviana is relived to see it’s simple dirt from the Honor's Shield’s poor, “How much time has passed?" 

When Skada is done speaking and she finishes her examination she dresses in any sleepwear provided and craws into bed as she didn’t lie to Orshallan about being tried...


----------



## linnorm (May 4, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

Ralam bows, "I do, my lady.  I fear I have been stricken with a curse of some sort, if Beshaba's blessing can relieve me of this affliction I will be most grateful."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

*Orshallan smiles slightly at your request, Loviana.*

"Of course I would, should I wake you for the evening meal?" he asks.  After hearing your assent, he'll exit the room and leave you to your virtuous rest.

*Your dreams that afternoon are a bit odd, involving Orshallan bathed in light, in a place so pure and beautiful that it seems like the descriptions of heaven you've heard.  Strange...  Perhaps the magic he used on you had unanticipated effects.*

*Later that evening you're awakened by a light touch on your shoulder.  Orshallan is leaning over you, rousing you to wakefullness.  He is wearing his formal robes, and you realize he must have just come from the evening services.  An acolyte is behind him setting up a simple dinner on a small table.  He pushes it up to the bed and Orshallan takes the chair.  It's a simple meal of cut meat, cheese, and fresh fruit, with a light wine, and fresh bread and butter.  You note that Orshallan seems to have mastered the art of eating without getting any crumbs on his heavily-embroidered robes.*

"Larissa, how long have you lived in Andeluvay?  It seems one of your piety would have found her way to the Honor's Shield far before now if this was your home," he asks.

~~~~~

*Ralam, Sister Vel moves across the room and takes your chin in surprisingly strong fingers.  Her features are obscured by a dark veil, so you cannot tell what she looks like.  She examines you minutely, then goes over to her altar and brings over what appears to be a black mirror.*

"Look into the mirror of truth, and see your true face," she whispers as she holds the mirror up before you.

*In it your face is disfigured by the black scar of what seems to be an outstretched hand, and your eyes are a disturbing shade of yellow.*

"Someone seeks to drive you mad.  Tell me, how did you come across such a curse?"


----------



## linnorm (May 10, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam frowns deeply at the image in the mirror.  _This is more serious than I thought._*



> "Someone seeks to drive you mad. Tell me, how did you come across such a curse?"




"A business transaction gone wrong I'm afraid.  Apparently the quality of my work was not up to the necessary standard.  Can you remove it?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2004)

linnorm said:
			
		

> *Ralam frowns deeply at the image in the mirror.  _This is more serious than I thought._*
> 
> "A business transaction gone wrong I'm afraid.  Apparently the quality of my work was not up to the necessary standard.  Can you remove it?"



  "It is possible.  However, such things have their price.  This is a complex curse that draws heavily upon the power of the Lady Doom.  The price for this would be in that of service, rather than donations, as Beshaba has use for one touched by Her will," Sister Vel says, looking at you with the kind of detached fascination one uses for examining a crippled insect.


----------



## Wrahn (May 11, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger/Fighter/Soul Eater*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Watch what they're doing and report back.  The place is warded against most magical intrusions, but your abilities are something they haven't shielded against, mostly because no one really knows about you.  You can get in where others of more knowledge would fail.  Besides, you are reliable enough to report what they're doing even if it makes no sense to you.  There are those here that could interpret your information.  So.  What do you think," Wode asks, making a langorious gesture.
> 
> *Shortly after this, a serving wench comes and takes Ssessarina away, presumably to see the priest to restore her sight.*




*Aekir is quite for a moment, considering his options.*

"I am going to need time.  Caution is called for here, I will need time to scout their defenses and test them as well.  How much time do I have to work with?  Will you need me for anything else?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

"Time is not as much of an issue at this point, but the information is.  Swiftness would be preferred, but it is understood that this task will be both difficult and dangerous and a larger expenditure of time may be needed to avoid the loss of an agent.  But there may be some smaller jobs in the meantime.  If you accept this we can give you several days to make your first probes before offering you any other jobs," Wode murmurs.


----------



## linnorm (May 11, 2004)

_Stop looking at me like that.  Stop looking at me like that!  STOP LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT!!  Calm, calm, must stay calm._

*Ralam unconsiously straightens his clothing while nodding at Vel's comment.*

"I expected something of the sort.  What exactly would this service be and how long will it take you to get rid of this," Ralam waves his hand, "curse.  I have important buisiness to conduct and I can not have this getting in the way."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana looks up at Orshallan and gives a small how did you know look while she blushes slightly in embarrassed, “Oh well only a month or so now, I’m original from Seadale, which is rather close to the Sea of Song.  Anyhow it’s a small town and I missed how everyone helped each other that I started to volunteer.  Orshallan, what about you?  How long have you been in Andeluvay?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

> Loviana looks up at Orshallan and gives a small how did you know look while she blushes slightly in embarrassed, “Oh well only a month or so now, I’m original from Seadale, which is rather close to the Sea of Song. Anyhow it’s a small town and I missed how everyone helped each other that I started to volunteer. Orshallan, what about you? How long have you been in Andeluvay?”



  "I've lived in Andeluvay all my life.  My family was grooming me for a rather high position of noble significance.  I chose the priesthood, and the rest, they say, is history.  Tell me, I haven't had much chance to go to the Sea of Song, what is it like?  Did you ever watch the water elf song pearl divers or see any of the song pearls?  Did you ever run your own boat?" Orshallan asks, looking quite interested in your answers.  He seems to enjoy being in your company.  Probably it's because he has to embody the virtues of Heironeous with everyone else, and you are someone he can relax with, to a point.

~~~~~~



> *Ralam unconsiously straightens his clothing while nodding at Vel's comment.*
> 
> "I expected something of the sort. What exactly would this service be and how long will it take you to get rid of this," Ralam waves his hand, "curse. I have important buisiness to conduct and I can not have this getting in the way."



    "Such a service would not come to pass immediately.  I can relieve you of the symptoms of your curse while you do your normal work, but you would be called to Beshaba's aid in helping spread her work upon those who are most undeserving of their good fortune.  Now, come here," Vel says.

*She pours a shallow basin full of what your nose tells you is fine spirits, then uses a candle to set it alight.  She takes a branch of a black antler, sacred to Beshaba, and dips it in the lighted spirits, burning her finger slightly.  She then traces the antler on your face, in the places where the mark was, muttering to herself all the while in what you assume are phrases from Beshaba's holy books.  When she finishes she blows out the flame and drinks some of the spirits, then hands the bowl to you to finish it off.  The spirits are potent and leave you momentarily dizzy.*

"Go now, we shall call you when Beshaba has need of you," Vel says, her eyes piercing you through one final time before she dismisses you from her presence.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

*Torr, later that evening Pearl, Chastity, and Scarlet arrive in a lovely gilded carriage, carved with symbols of joy and pleasure.  It is one of Madam Gloria's "special" conveyances she uses for clients that have the pockets for it.  Madam Gloria's House even has the approval and blessings of the churches of Sune and Lliira, as they embody the ideals of both faiths.*

*Pearl is a lovely young woman of northern stock, with beautiful pale skin with a pearl-like sheen, silver-blond hair, and silver eyes.  Her skin and hair are dusted with crushed pearl powder, and her makeup cunningly applied to give her eyes the appearance of a beautiful oyster embracing a silver pearl.  She wears pale pink silk accetuated with a small fortune worth of pearls in white, silver, and gold.  Her hair is braided with ropes of them.  On of her favorite tricks involves her special power.  She is able to share her senses with another, and would often do this with a client to allow him to experience her own pleasure as she indulges in some of her own making.*

*Scarlet is a fire-genasi, with a brilliant fall of red hair and eyes like fine orange topaz.  Her skin carries a flush of heat and shows the copper burnish of those native to the warmer south.  She tends to wear red silk with a flowing train, like flames, and adores red gold jewelry with rubies.  The fiery stones flash at her ears, neck, wrists, hands, hair, and waist, even her feet are encased in ruby-encrusted slippers.  Her speciality consists of sensuous massage with heated oils.*

*Chastity is one that only tends to go to the those with the deepest pockets.  Though she is much older than she looks, she is a sorceress that has employed her magic to keep her at the perpetual age of twelve.  She hovers eternally at that sacred cusp between being a girl and being a woman.  She embodies every aspect of a virginial bride, golden-blond hair in a young woman's flowing locks, woven through with babies' breath and pink rosebuds, limpid blue eyes full of innocence, a faint blush to her milk-clear skin, and dressed in eternal virginial white, wearing the veil of a bride.  Her speciality lies in her acting ability, and her sorcerous arts, so that every time she embodies the nervousness, innocence, uncertainty, and delightful ignorance of a young girl.  Every time she is taken is as if it is her first, both in body and in her acting.  Most willingly allow themselves to be deceived to take her over and over again.  She's probably the richest woman in the House.*

*The three present themselves in their fashions, Pearl elegantly, Scarlet seductively, and Chastity demurely.  You tell them what you wish of them, and Chastity is delighted to play along to increase Rosalyn's anguish.  You have a light meal together, allowing Scarlet to feed you finger foods while Rosalyn serves you, tears in her eyes.  When Scarlet becomes more bold, engaging in some delightful massage at the table, Rosalyn gasps and nearly drops the wine pitcher more than once.  Pearl ignores it blithely, while Chastity is "utterly shocked" and turns to your serving maid for "comfort from that decadent man."  You "allow" Rosalyn to have several glasses of wine, to further take down her barriers, occasionally dropping a word or phrase about how much she means to you, even as Scarlet continues her ministrations.  She alternately blushes with pride, love, anger, and embarassment as dinner goes on.*

*Finally you retire to the bedroom, allowing Pearl to entertain you with her speciality, delighting in her pleasure as Scarlet slides you out of your garments (and hers, not so incidentally) to continue with a more complete version of what she started at dinner.  You pleasure yourself with both of them, occasionally calling Rosalyn to assist in removing a boot, a tightly-laced corset, or other little thing, reveling in her anguish each time she comes near.  Chastity sits near her on the bench, skillfully pretending to share in her pain, sympathyzing with her and expressing fear and loathing toward you.*

*Later in the evening you call Chastity to you, and she goes into her full "uncertain virgin bride" act, you coaxing, she protesting, until you are "forced" to "ravage" her in her virginial white dress, Pearl and Scarlet assisting you.  More than once you have heard Rosalyn choking back sobs, but this final betrayal has her weeping openly as you complete your amusement with Chastity.  Finally, must later, you finish with all three women, and the clean themselves up and prepare to leave.  Rosalyn is required to help them into their dresses, and is shocked when Chastity gives her a few acidic words about little servant girls who were fooled by the clever acting of a whore.  Rosalyn is crying opening at the end of it, as she holds the door open for the three prostitutes when the leave the house, to return to Madame Gloria's in their guilded carriage.*

*To further the servant girl's sweet anguish and confusion you give her a full kiss on the lips and a loving, intimate carass before bidding her to retire for the night.  Stormrider was fantastically gorged on Rosalyn's jealousy and anguish, and nearly satisfied.  There's only a few more things you could do to the girl to push her farther.  Hmm... perhaps she might be angered enough to attempt to kill one of your whores, an amusing though, though Madame Gloria would not approve.*

*In the morning you receive a note from your tailor that he is ready to measure and sew your new clothes today at your convenience.  When you arrive, the short, dark man with a nervous air has a wide selection of different fabrics and braids for your approval.  After describing the nature of your party, the tailor nods and eventually helps select a golden-brown broadcade with a subtle pattern of foxes, with a tasteful golden braid and elegant brown silk for the cuffs and shirt, along with similar material for the hose.  Next door the jeweler can find you a good belt of golden plates in a leaf pattern with a fox for a buckle, a golden ring with a lovely golden topaz, and equally fine buckles for the new boots the tailor is have being made for you.  Add your signet ring and you will fit it quite well with any noble crowd.  All said and done, the new clothing, jewelry, and boots will cost you around two hundred gold, and they'll have it done by Fifthday.*

*That done, you return home to find a rather urgent message waiting for you, with a messenger waiting to take your return message.  It is written neatly, on fine paper, with dark green ink being used, and sealed with a blue wax seal that shows a sunflower.*



> Lord Torr,
> 
> There's been a complication on our business transaction and we need to meet immediately to discuss alternate courses of action.  Send word upon your availabilty at once.
> 
> ~Lord Ravyn Rosewatcher



  *Torr, that name is a pseudonym used in dealing with the Black Butterfly.*

~~~~

*Ralam, when you come home from Beshaba's temple you are utterly exhausted.  You can do little else but sleep that day, and dream.  Your dreams are not so troubled as before, but they are still odd.  When you begin having the dreams again, of the empty streets echoing the cruel laughter, a beautiful woman with dark hair and eyes that speak of doom and despair appears on them, interposing herself between the dreams and you.  She stays the blood flowing in the streets, banishes the hiding dark thing, and brushes aside your fear.*

*Even so you have a feeling that eventually her presence might cause you more concern, given enough time.  Her beauty seems... poisonous somehow, as if having her would mean you could only have her until the end of time.  But if it is truly Beshaba that is helping you, that could be all too true.  It is said that men have lost themselves to the love of the Maid of Misfortune before.  But for now she is your dark angel, protecting you from the terrors of the night.*

*In the morning you have a messenger waiting for you, sealed with blue wax with a sunflower seal, written with green ink on fine paper.*



> Lord Ralam,
> 
> There's been a complication on our business transaction and we need to meet immediately to discuss alternate courses of action.  Some magical detection could cause discomfort for your client.  Send word upon your availabilty at once.
> 
> ~Lord Ravyn Rosewatcher



  *Ralam, the pseudonym is one for the Black Butterfly.  The bit about magical detection could mean that someone has been employing some very potent divination magic to find out the captain's killer.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana lightly rolls her blue eyes and gives a hear we go again smile as she replies, “Orshallan, my dear high righteous, not everyone from that area deals with Song Pearls.”  

*As she speaks Loviana gentle reaches across the table with one of her delicate hands reassuringly grasping and squeezes Orshallan’s hand in the process* 

“I’m nothing more than a simple farmers daughter but to answer your questions, it’s warmer so there’s more farms and due to the closeness of the sea many fishing is very important to the area.”  She gives a small wink and a huge grin as she finishes, “But nothing can replace the importance of the Song Pearls cultivation and trade.  I’ve seen one, but it was from here to the other side of the room, you can see them dive from the shore but its not truly all that impressive and if you didn’t know better you could easily assume there doing many of other things.  Finally, I’ve never ran my own boat as have none of my family.” She gives a slight pause as she laughs lightly, “Nor do I have any desire to as boats scare me.”


----------



## Rybaer (May 16, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Besides the intense physical gratification provided by the expert services of Madam's Gloria's ladies, Torr feels a strong sense of mental relief as Stormrider is emotionally sated.  When Stormrider's hunger builds, Torr feels it as an indescribable pressure that prevents him from feeling at ease until she is properly fed.*

*The following morning, Torr will summon Rosalyn.  The girl arrives, her eyes bleary and hair is disarray.*

"Rosalyn, dear," he says, "thank you for last night.  You are so strong.  I think I'd be lost in this city if I couldn't count on you.  You're my emotional anchor."  He gently holds her head in his hands and looks deep into her eyes.  When she looks back, he kisses her softly.  

"I need one favor from you this morning," he continues.  "I want you to take this note and coin to Madam Gloria's.  Give the Madam _our_ thanks for her ladies' exceptional service."

(ooc - The note is simply a note of thanks to the Madam with high commendation on her girls' performance.  It also requests that the extra few hundred gold be split evenly between the Madam, Pearl, Chastity, and Scarlet.)

Torr pretends not to notice Rosalyn's mixed and emotionally charged reaction.  "When you return, take some time for yourself to rest.  I may have need of you this afternoon."

*****

*Torr enjoys his trip to the tailor.  Being catered to and fussed over gives him the proper sensation he feels he deserves as a "Lord."  He also appreciates looking stylish in the latest and most expensive fashions.*

*When the tailor is finished completing the ensemble, Torr gives him a slightly snobbish approval, though secretly he is very keen about how it should look on him.*

"I suppose this is satisfactory," he tells the tailor and arranges for payment and delivery.

*****

*When Torr returns home, he immediately tears through the seal on the message and contemplates the request.  He goes to his study and scribes a hasty reponse, then seals it in orange wax and stamps his signet ring into it.*



> Lord Ravyn Rosewatcher,
> 
> I am always eager to see that our business arrangements meet your utmost satisfaction.  I can meet this evening at the King's Head.  If matters are more urgent or your prefer a different venue, send word back immediately and I will meet you at a time and place of your choosing.
> 
> ~Lord Torr Stormrider




*Torr hands the reply to the messenger and gives him a few coins, urging him to be quick in carrying it.  He then heads up to the porch off his bedroom where he sits in a comfortable chair in the sun and takes a cat-nap.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

*Loviana, Orshallan looks at your hand for a moment, seemingly lost in thought before pulling himself back the present.*

"I should have realized... I didn't mean to sound like such gawking little boy.  I've only been to Albon once, and it was quite an experience to see all the things there.  It's so strange, having no ruling nobility about, but they do follow the kingdom's laws.  

"At any rate, Larissa I must be going...  I have many duties to attend to.  But I would like to see you again later, perhaps in the morning, after Sunrise Services?" Orshallan asks, almost seeming a bit shy.

~~~~~~

Lord Torr, you send off your message, and less than a half-hour later the messenger returns with a response.



> Torr,
> 
> We will meet in the Guildhall at twilight.
> 
> ~Ravyn



  *The guildhall being, of course, the Assassin's Guildhall, currently located in the basement of the Blind Woman, a tavern known for its sale of illegal drugs.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 16, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr's cat-nap is interrupted by the sound of heavy knocking downstairs.  He figures that Rosalyn is probably sleeping, so he answers it himself.  He takes the note, reads it quickly, then dismisses the messenger with a couple coins.*

_What do you think this means?_ Torr idly asks Stormrider.  His symbiont, however, remains silent.

*Torr returns upstairs to his chair in the sun and begins to nap again.  When early evening rolls around, Rosayln wakes him for his dinner.  Torr notes that she seems to have finally collected herself, but his own mind is distracted enough that he scarcely acknowledges her presence.*

*Following dinner, Torr dresses in darker, subdued evening attire.  He grabs his ornamental dagger, slings a black satin cloak over his shoulders, and departs for the Guildhouse.  He moves through the streets with grim purpose - his posture and size discouraging harassment.  He skirts around the greasy pools of light cast by the laterns hung at street corners and occasionally glances behind him.  For some reason, his instincts are telling him to be more alert tonight - and he always listens to those instincts.*

*Once at the Blind Woman, Torr will waste no time in going through the cursory motions to gain access to the basement where he will seek his contact.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

As Loviana gives a small reassuring she politely accepts his unneeded apology but she makes no move to take her hand from his, “My dear, as I said there’s no need to be sorry and you didn’t seem boyish or foolish at all and I have many of the same questions about Andeluvay.”

*Loviana does little to hide her disappointment at the need for his departure but her face goes quickly from pouty to a radiant smile as she ask to see her again.*

“I would be deeply honored to have more of your company Orshallan.”  Her smile turns from radiant to hopeful as she continues, “Maybe tomorrow you can answer my questions  and give me a tour of your fair city.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-fiend Mortal Hunter*

Gwyn strides into the Hydra's Glass, looking about him with a hungry stare that brings shudders to any who meet his eyes.  Today he wears the skin of a young, fairly attractive blond man who was a paladin of Hieroneous before meeting a slow death at the bloody end of Harrowheart; he is recognizable only by the distinctive weapons he bears.  He eyes several of the waitresses, smiling cruelly at the fear he sees.

If Wode is present, Gwyn goes to him immediately; if not, he bides the time by drinking 12-headed pyrohydras until someone realizes that his fiendish physiology is immune to the flames and the alcohol.


----------



## linnorm (May 17, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam reads through the message blearily, perking up by the end.  _, , !  As if I didn't have enough problems._  He composes a brief reply at the writing desk.



			
				Ralam said:
			
		

> Lord Rosewatcher,
> As always, I am at your disposal.  I will meet you at your earliest convenience.




After seeing the messenger off with a few coins, Ralam has Renna entertain and bathe him.  Afterward he sits in front of the fireplace staring into the low flames, brooding over this new development.*










*OOC:*


New policy works fine for me.  I try not to go more than a day before responding, this last weekend just didn't work out that way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

*Loviana, Orshallan gives you a kiss on the back of your hand, a typical noble's gesture, though it does it with style and a hint of tenderness.*  

"I would very much like to show you the city.  I must make an inspection of several of the shrines, and stop by Honor's Shield, but in between that I can show you some of my favorite places," he says with a smile.  "Until tomorrow then, Larissa."  With that, he will depart.

~~~~

*Gwyn, after your third-and-a-half 12-headed pyrohydra the barkeeper comes over and puts a hand over your cup before you can light it.  Some of the patrons have been staring at you in awe as you down glass after glass of the fiery liquid, and the more sober ones have been keeping count with a growing sense of wonder.*

"Three is the record for any normal man or dwarf, son.  If you're special enough to stomach it, more power to you, but you'll be getting no more free drinks on me.  Pay for one, you can finish the one you're on, and we'll be square," Farris says, giving you a hard stare.  Since a 12-headed pyrohydra is twelve gold, giving away too many free ones could put a substantial dent in the bar's profits.

*Your audiance groans, and some gold and silver changes hands.  It looks like someone was betting on you; if you were human, when Farris would cut you off, how many free drinks you'd get, the usual entertainment for this part of town.  You can get plenty of other drinks for a more normal price:
*  Dragon Hollow Beer, thick enough to stand a spoon in and fully as powerful as dwarven ale, though the taste leaves something to be desired, for 2 silver a mug.
*  Broken Gold Ale, a dark, bitter draft, and the Hydra's most popular ale, for 1 silver a mug.
*  Pisser's Beer, a weak, watery beer that's oddly refreshing, for 2 copper a mug
*  Killraven's Blood, a rough red wine, for 4 silver a glass
*  Lamp Oil, a weaker cousin to the Hydra spirits, this has a faint taste of limes, 6 silver a shot

*After a bit of waiting, and perhaps a meal of baked beans, broiled catfish, flatbread, and leeks (3 silver), you finally spot the half-orc guards moving into place that signifies Wode's arrival.  Walking over there, the half-orcs give you a grunting aknowledgement and admit you to the curtained alcove.  Wode is sitting there, dressed in its usual gray.  A small, four-year-old human lad is curled up on the bench next to Wode, and a red-haired woman in the skimpy silks of a whore has her arm draped around its shoulder.*

"Gwyn, business needs to be attended to.  Tell me, what do you know of the church of Heironeous here in Andeluvay?" it says in a dreary monotone.

~~~~

*Ralam, you also receive a message later that you're to meet in the current Assassin's Guildhall in the basement of the Blind Woman.  When you arrive, the place is quite filled to capacity with those wishing to drug themselves into a stupor of euphoria.  To your non-surprise you see Lord Torr there as well, and the both of you work your way downstairs.  Past the drug dens you go into a second basement, and from there into a hidden passageway to the third basement.  The room you end up in is paneled in warm wood, hung with fine tapestries depicting pastoral scenes, and lit with fine mage-lights.  The person sitting on a stool at the far side of the wall is Yill, the second in command of the Assasssin's Guild.*

"We have problems Darkhand, Stormrider.  The son is not acting like a man who lost his father should, he's not grief-ridden enough by half.  Word shows that his Da the captain had a ring of curses, and the son says its been burned out.  He marked someone with it, and he says he can use it to track down his father's killer.  Now, you wouldn't be knowing anything about that, now would you?  Because you forgot to leave any bloody live witnesses your perfect ruse of throwing suspicion on other guards is falling by the wayside, bitlike.  

It seems the son is having the priests question the damned dolts' carcasses, and one remembers seeing a man in a guard's uniform.  All well and good, but there was still enough of one whom Stormrider killed to say he was killed by a cat.  Not so clean when the son's so keen.  The most of the be fair baffled at what they have, but the son is putting together too many clues from the muddle you made, clues I know you two didn't leave.  Clues he says he's getting from his father's death curse.  Now say again, what you know of this," Yill demands in a low, harsh voice.  His blue eyes, the sign of an elf born outside the shelter of the forest, doomed to bad luck, pierce through both of you.


----------



## Rybaer (May 17, 2004)

*Torr tries not to wince when he hears how their job is starting to unravel.  At the news that the captain had a ring of curses, he gives a sideways glance at Ralam.*

"I don't know anything about a curse," he says bluntly.  "Can't say I was ever within ten feet of the guy."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

Gwyn neither eats nor drinks after he is cut off; he takes pleasure in it only when showing off or terrorizing some unfortunate.  He slowly savors the last glass, letting the flames run across his tongue and palate, as he waits.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Gwyn, business needs to be attended to.  Tell me, what do you know of the church of Heironeous here in Andeluvay?" it says in a dreary monotone.




"I know that they are meddlesome fools, but occasionally make decent toys.  Why, this fine fellow (glancing downwards at the skin he wears) was once such.  What do you need done, and to whom?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana flashes another smile that turns to a complete blush of her face as Orshallan takes and kisses her hand in his noble gesture.*

Giving one more smile she replies eagerly, “Indeed, till tomorrow my high righteous.”

*If not to terribly late, and for one who needs not to rise early in the morning there is probably little chance of it, Loviana will opening take, and even invite anyone who watching over her, a nice walk though the temple and its grounds.*


----------



## linnorm (May 18, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*At news of the ring of curses Ralam's face contorts with rage and he starts swearing and pacing like a caged leopard.*

"The &*%^# &$^#%@ *$^#^@!  He should have just &^$%&*^ died!  &*#^%$% godlickers, and there *%^&$#^# services."  Ralam stops and turns to Yill, rage still twisting his face, "I've had the curse taken care of.  If the &%^$#@* bi&%$ did her job right it shouldn't be a problem.  What kind of information has the kid gotten from it?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

*Loviana, you walk around the grounds of the church, accompanied by Arnold, the acolyte that helped Orshallan settle you in.  He can tell you about the various places as you walk about.  Not surprisingly, a great deal of the grounds are set up as various places to practice fighting.  There's a jousting court, archery range, and several places for sword, mace, and flail practice.  They even have thier own forge and extensive stables.  Everything is set out very neat and orderly, and kept impeccably neat.*

*But at the far end of the grounds is a small garden, carefully planned out to have several contemplationg glades and the like.  Elegant yellow roses bloom along the climbing roses around the wall, and golden snapdragons line the path.  The place is lit by golden mage-fire set in wrought brass holders along the walls or on posts throughout the garden.  Several places are heavily screened and would make for excellent secluded meeting places.*

*The entire church is surrounded by high walls, surmounted by spikes in the shape of lightning bolts.  The church is very rich, and would make a thief's reputation  if he were able to pull of a job in it.  However, the church would clearly not book any of that tomfoolery.*

*The temple and the buildings attached to it are enormous, and hold hundreds of priests, acolytes, laymen and women, paladins, and other holy warriors.  There's probably effectively a small army in here.  Aside from you an Arnold, several other older priests wander the garden paths.  In the training yards several of the more senior paladins are sparring, and even at this late hour the forge is going strong.  Warriors in chainmail, carrying crossbows, spears, and short swords patrol the grounds.*

*You get some appreciative glances from some of the warriors, but they are fairly discreet about it.  Arnold maintains a position one step behind you and to your right, a position of a bodyguard or chaparone, as to not give anyone the wrong idea.*

*In the garden, one of the old priests nods at you.  He wears an enormous golden holy symbol, looking far too heavy for one of his age and frame, and a soft brown cassok.*

"Lovely evening young miss, lovely evening indeed," he says quietly, nodding and bobbing his head.

~~~~



			
				Gwyn said:
			
		

> "I know that they are meddlesome fools, but occasionally make decent toys. Why, this fine fellow (glancing downwards at the skin he wears) was once such. What do you need done, and to whom?"



  "Do you think you can contain yourself long enough to extract some information from some low-ranking but terribly nosey priests?  They have overheard some information we would very much like to get, but using magic on them to get it directly won't work, as they carry talismans to ward off most manipulative magics.  But physically, they've vulnerable.  Besides, such nosey priests wouldn't do very good in the long run, so they're better off dead," Wode says, and passes over a pieces of paper to you.

*The paper contains the names of two priests, Madrin Norfall and Farnov Weldaka.*

"They live in the temple, but have family here.  Tomorrow they leave for a surprise weekend stay with their parents.  Take them, extract what they know about one Baroness Wendare, and a rape attempt near Honor's Shield charity house.  Price is two thousand, bonuses for any particularly interesting information you can get out of them.  Make sure they're not lying either," Wode says with a languid wave.  

~~~~

*Yill regards Ralam's tantrum with interest, though he made some small gesture that may have been him loosening a dagger from a hidden sheath.  In his line of business getting killed at a routine meeting isn't out of the question.  Then again, you both dying here is also a possibility, one you're both aware of.  Though there are two of you and one of him, Yill didn't become the Second of the Grandmaster Assassins by picking daisies.*

"Hold quiet, Darkhand.  Who got you curse-free?  Could be making a difference as to what the son's finding.  Be like he's already seen the uniform of a guard, but also a blade.  He's seen the blade that brought his father to the earth, so he says.  He says he'll find the blade, and through it, the murderer.  And he be saying that the curse won't let the killer rid himself of the blade.  'Course he could be lying, but he's being far too keen, methinks," Yill says slowly, seemingly sitting relaxed in his chair.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Do you think you can contain yourself long enough to extract some information from some low-ranking but terribly nosey priests?  They have overheard some information we would very much like to get, but using magic on them to get it directly won't work, as they carry talismans to ward off most manipulative magics.  But physically, they've vulnerable.  Besides, such nosey priests wouldn't do very good in the long run, so they're better off dead," Wode says, and passes over a pieces of paper to you.
> 
> *The paper contains the names of two priests, Madrin Norvfall and Farnov Weldaka.*
> 
> "They live in the temple, but have family here.  Tomorrow they leave for a surprise weekend stay with their parents.  Take them, extract what they know about one Baroness Wendare, and a rape attempt near Honor's Shield charity house.  Price is two thousand, bonuses for any particularly interesting information you can get out of them.  Make sure they're not lying either," Wode says with a languid wave.




"May I use the family as well?  They will talk more readily if they believe they are saving their parents."  Gwyn will obtain what information he can on the location and the domicile of the priests' parents, as well as descriptions of the priests themselves.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*As Loviana glances around the garden, as almost to confirm the fact of what the old priest says, she flashes a brilliant smile and she nods her head in agreement.*

“Indeed it is sire, but this is the season for such loveliness.”   blushing slightly Loviana hopes that the old priest will take her lack of words as bashfulness and not anything else.

After a few quite seconds she forces herself to speak and her voice is quite but appreciative and awed, “This garden is simply amazing!  It must be one of the fairer in all of Andeluvay.”

*As she waits for the old priest to reply she leans down to study one of the blossoming yellow roses.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "May I use the family as well?  They will talk more readily if they believe they are saving their parents."  Gwyn will obtain what information he can on the location and the domicile of the priests' parents, as well as descriptions of the priests themselves.



  *Wode gives you a bleak stare.*

"No, fool.  Norfall and Weldaka are noble houses, and extracting their parents out from the midst of their very busy and well-guarded households would be very bad for business.  I don't care what you tell the two twerps to get them to talk, but at this point the Butterfly wants to limit collateral damage," Wode says, lazily running its hand along the back of the sleeping boy by its side.

~~~~



			
				Loviana said:
			
		

> *As Loviana glances around the garden, as almost to confirm the fact of what the old priest says, she flashes a brilliant smile and she nods her head in agreement.*
> 
> “Indeed it is sire, but this is the season for such loveliness.” blushing slightly Loviana hopes that the old priest will take her lack of words as bashfulness and not anything else.
> 
> ...



  *The old priest gives a dry chuckle.*

"Not the fairest m'lady, though 'tis quite fair for us that don't leave the temple!  Go to the gardens at Sune's temple, or Ehlonna or Obad-Hai, they have some _really_ impressive things there.  Now Arnold," the priest says, looking to your escort, "are you going to remember your manners."  The boy blushes momentarily.

"I apologize Elder.  Elder Priest Aaron Adir, this is Larissa, from Honor's Shield," the acolyte says by way of introduction.  Aaron's eyes widen.

"So you were the one that Orshallan prayed to Heironeous for a _miracle_ for!  Come, come, lass, come sit on the bench here," he says, scooting over so that you'd have plenty of room to sit.  "Would you mind telling me of it?  I keep records of everyone's personal experience with _miracles_... I've received three of them myself in my lifetime and cast twice as many, and each time 'tis profoundly different."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-fiend Mortal Hunter*

"Very well, then, I shall avoid _collateral damage._ Where and how do I find these priests, then, and do you have a safehouse nearby where I can take them, or shall I bring them out of the city?"

OOC: Gwyn does not maintain quarters within the city, but dwells outside when he needs rest.


----------



## Rhia (May 21, 2004)

[Eradiel Danode'tner Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5]

*Pushing the elegantly carved door open, a beautiful Drow woman swirls in, panting heavily. She slams the door shut, resting her back against it before breaking into a wicked laughter. From around the corner, Devon appears with an eyebrow raised and a grin on his face. "You've been playing again, haven't you, m'lady?"

*Eradiel slows her laughter, pushes back her hood, and responds, "You know me too well, my little fiend." As she begins to remove her outer garments, laying them on the side table for Devon to see to later, she explains, "I was restless this night so I took to walking down near the pond. Unfortunately, I found nothing of interest in my search for a toy. I was rather despondent and about to give up when I spied her. A young elven girl, two seasons from womanhood, I'd say. She was carrying a covered basket and startling at every leaf crackling in the trees." Eradiel pauses as she remembers how terrified the girl already was. Eradiel looks up at Devon through lowered eyes and starts towards him as she continues, "When she reached the alley, heading towards her home no doubt, I simply couldn't resist giving her something a bit bigger to be afraid of. What she heard was subtle at first, a bare whisper of a snarl." Eradiel closes in on the tiefling, breathing heavily, and she gives her own snarl and licks up his jawbone.* 

*As she continues the tale, she walks around Devon, nipping and clawing at him, "She stopped, looking around frighteningly, then she began to walk much faster. But the snarl grew to several snarls and growls and a howling or two, louder and louder upon her. Then she was running, but too fast for my liking, so she suddenly got the idea to turn into the Shark's door. I had recognized the alley and remembered how that half-demon liked his girls young. You should've seen it. She was clawing and pounding at the door scared to death until it flung open, the Shark clearly angry with being disturbed. That is, until he saw the gift before him. With a gleam in his eye, he grabbed her small wrist and yanked her inside leaving me quite pleased with my playtime tonight." By the time she finishes her tale, she has pushed Devon down to the floor and lustily takes charge of the night's entertainment.*

*Having spent herself late into the night, Eradiel sleeps in her oversized bed amongst silken sheets and several soft pillows until the early afternoon. The scent of rosemary tea gently wakens her to see a place setting of tea, biscuits with apricot jam, and sliced apples sitting on her side table. They must have been put there but moments before. Smiling to herself, she's content with her staff as they don't forget the way she likes things. She takes her time breaking her fast while studying over DarkOathe.*

*When she finally emerges, fully dressed and in good spirits, Devon greets her in the sitting room, "M'lady, I trust you slept well. This arrived for you this morning." He holds a round platter with a sealed envelope upon it. Eradiel scoops up the note, inspecting her name and the seal. Satisfied all is in order, she breaks the seal and reads the note within.*

"Hmm. The Red Hall." She looks up at Devon with a slow grin tugging at the corners of her mouth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Very well, then, I shall avoid _collateral damage._ Where and how do I find these priests, then, and do you have a safehouse nearby where I can take them, or shall I bring them out of the city?"
> 
> OOC: Gwyn does not maintain quarters within the city, but dwells outside when he needs rest.



  *Wode slides over another pieces of paper.  On it is a map of the city with a few locations and a route marked.  On the back are sketches of the two priests.*

"Their familial homes are close to each other, but on the far side of the city.  Tomorrow they will take a carriage from the temple to their homes, going along the marked route.  Halfway along the route their driver will be forced to stop, because he will be ill.  You take over, incapacitating them first if you want, or just locking them in.  Take them to your place; their carriage isn't distinctive, and get the information out of them.  They should be passing by the Fountian of Queen Elkya the Wise at an hour after noon tomorrow."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-fiend Mortal Hunter*

"Very well.  Is there something in particular you would like done with the bodies, or may I dispose of them as I see fit?"  After receiving an answer, and barring any further details, Gwyn will go while away the time until he is needed.  He locates an attractive girl between 12 and 16 years of age, observes her father's appearance and mannerisms, then uses Mortal Skin to assume his form, enter their household, and traumatize the girl without inflicting bodily harm (using Mercykiller if necessary to subdue her).  He will attempt to pick a relatively poor target, but not one so poorly off that he will evoke Roach's wrath.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (May 21, 2004)

Friend of Isida.  Was reading, and accidentally posted to the wrong window.  Ignore and continue (oops)


----------



## linnorm (May 21, 2004)

*Ralam  Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam stops his pacing and swearing with a start.  He straightens his clothes before responding.*

"A cleric of Beshaba is removing the curse.  She said that it is complex and powerful.  I don't trust her though.  I'd like a second opinion, someone on the inside.  What are we going to do about the good son?  Killing him would be too over the top and draw too much attention, but we cannot let him get any closer than he already is."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana casts a surprised look at Arnold as she silently looks for confirmation of the old priest’s words.  She looks lost and bewildered as she settles heavy onto the bench.  The dreams had weighted on her but with no one to talk to she had simply pushed the weight aside.*

Thinking upon the dream Loviana carefully looked for any reference of her true self, her true evilness, but finding none she turns her appealing eyes to the old man, “I know very little about magic so I’m not sure how this differs from other effects of magic but I will tell what I know.”

Taking a deep breath the young woman tries to organize her thoughts, “I remember little after the incident.  I don’t remember how it ended or any dreams between this ending and waking in the care of Orshallan but my dreams during this afternoon where different.  I…”  She pauses as if she was looking for the right word, “woke in a place of beautify that I simply can not describe in words.  Orshallan was there basked in a warm pure light and though I don’t remember seeing anyone else I feel like we where not alone...”   Loviana shamefully looks towards the ground, “I’m afraid anymore is lost on me or I simply don’t know how to explain it.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

*Yill looks at both of you, his blue eyes blazing.*

"Well, what would _you_ be doing if you'd be the Butterfly?  You be smart lads, Darkhand and Stormrider both.  You must have plans, in case all went rotton," Yill says in a drawl.  He sounds very faintly amused.

~~~

*The old priest listens to Loviana's words with rapt attention, smiling broadly at her descriptions.*

"My dear child, you have truly been blessed.  What you saw was nothing less than a vision of heaven.  Orshallan's place there was forseen long ago, and often he uses the strength of that prophecy to bring others back from the darkness in which they wander.  What you saw was a vision of Orshallan's soul as he stood for you to bring you back from oblivion," Aaron says, making a sign of blessing with one hand over your head.

~~~

*Wode indicates that Gwyn can do what he likes with the bodies, as long as they're found eventually, maybe in pieces.*

*Then the son of fiends goes to a district just beyond the Hollow and stops in a bar of mild repute.  It's called The Spoon, and it caters mostly to skilled laborers, those who supervise young craftsmen, but those who are not yet Masters of their craft.  Most of them are family men with homes nearby.  You wait and watch, nursing a decent small beer, until you spot a reasonably handsome older man.  Eavesdropping on him you learn he has two daughters, one of which is about to enter the Weaver's Guild soon.  You smile and hide it behind your mug.*

*When the father leaves, you follow, stalking him silently through the streets.  You've been wanting to do this for a while, to see some lovely young thing, her eyes bright with terror and the pain of betrayal, to taste her anguish and shame... yes...  It quickens your blood just to think of it, and you try to restrain your enthusiasm.  Too much and things might go wrong... and as satifying as it would be to kill the whole family, the Black Butterfly made things very clear when that happened the last time.  You would not be hired again, and could even be marked for death again if your excesses disturbed the Butterfly's operations.*

*You hide across the street until the father goes in, pleased to see that he has a tiny house.  Backtracking you get around to the alley, and then carefully work your way up to the window.  You've had to go very slowly, as the area is crowded.  Peering through the chinks in the shutters, you watch the father greet his wife, Lydia, and his two daughters, Lyla, the elder, and Antiphone, the younger.  Lyly is the one you want, the elder, almost fourteen, auburn hair, willowy figure, with an exuberant sparkle in her green eyes.  You feel a fierce rush of desire as she gives her father a good-night kiss and walks upstairs, her hips swaying almost magnetically.*

*Did she already want her father?  You decide she must.  Surely her kiss lingered a breath too long, her movements were too sinuous and subtle for a good daughter.  You chuckle, didn't she realize such wickedness would see her tormented by demons for all eternity?  Lucky girl, she wasn't even going to have to wait.  You would have a delightful time with this little toy.*

*A simple plan takes form in your mind in between one breath and the next.  Walking up to the door in your current guise, you knock frantically, and start bouncing around in agitation.  The father opens up the door and looks at you in startlement.  Before he can gather his wits, you run right over the top of him verbally.*

"Master Daban!  Please come with me, Guildmaster Ellio needed you right away, something terrible happened with Terak!" you say frantically.  Picking up the pieces of information you heard tonight at the bar and weaving them together is child's play.  The man's name, employer, and the name of a reckless, troublesome apprentice were all you needed.  Alarmed, Daban grabs his hat, says good-bye to his wife and runs out the door with you.

*You lead him down a narrow alley, and club him into unconsciousness before he can say anything.  Waiting a few minutes, you assume his form and return to the home.  Lydia looks up from her embroidery, startled.*

"Just a bit of an overreaction, they others are finished getting it sorted out.  Shall we go to bed, my love?" you say, trying to throttle down your impatience and not snarl out the words.  You want Lyla _now_.  You've _been_ patient, even restrained, you haven't had a new plaything in almost two weeks.  Following Lydia up to bed, you decide to check on more thing before claiming your prize.

"Lydia, did you give all the servants the night off?" you ask, as she steps into the room.  Lydia turns back and looks at you strangely.  

"We don't have servants..." she starts to say, before you use Mercykiller to bludgeon her into unconsciousness.  You tie her up, and take the keys she she had at the chain around her waist.  You noticed that this house must have belonged to a miser when it was build; all the doors had locks on the outside.  You lock her in her room, and then go downstairs and lock both doors there.  Going back upstairs, you peak quietly into each room.  One contains a sleeping Antiphone, and you quietly lock it.  At around eight years of age, she's too young to provide any sport.  The other room was therefore Lyla's.

*Smiling in anticipation, you enter her room.  You cross the floor, cat-quiet, and shut her shutters, lighting a candle so that she can see your face.  You bring out a few strips of cloth you had left over from tying up her mother and keep them ready to gag her if she started to scream.*

*Gently you reach over and kiss her, stroking her face and then along her body.  Half asleep she responds, and you give as good as you get.  Inwardly you're grinning; the girl must have a boyfriend or even a lover, as she was not unaccomplished in romantic kissing.  Then her eyes fly open and she breaks off the kiss with a nervous titter.*

"You scared me, Da," she says, and instead gives you a kiss on the cheek.  Her lips are warm, almost feverishly so, and you're certain she's in the throes of passion.  She'll be in the throes of fear shortly, and you can hardly wait.

"Now Lyla, you can't expect me to believe that you didn't like kissing your Da like that.  That was a very tender kiss, and you can't just go around giving a man those kisses and not go all the way.  Now, you're going to help your Da, now aren't you, my dove?" you whisper, slowly beginning to move your hand to her more sacred places.

*You take a couple hours to lead her down into the depths of shame and fear.  What started as a shameful seduction (in her eyes) became an exercise in terror that had her young heart beating like a rabbit.  If she hesitated, you threated her, using the face of a man she loved agains her.  Digging into certain places would leave very little marks, but would give tremendous pain.  Forcing her to do terribly degrading acts under the threat of more pain, or the pain of her mother or sister is delicious, as is the worse pain that if she told she would bring more of this down on her head.*

*You leave her crying in the sheets, and carefully leave the place.  You unlock all the doors you locked, and untie Lydia and take all of the restraints with you.  Thoroughly satisfied at the night's entertainment, you take your previous shape in a secluded alley and go whistling cheerfully into the night.*

~~~

*Eradiel has Devon summon a carriage for her that evening, and quickly magically alters her apperance.  From elegant drow to a red-headed, cream-skinned woman with remarkable assets, she steps into the carriage in a revealing gown of deep blue.  Still quite pleased from her morning's entertainment, she settles back into the carriage with a sigh of contentment.*

*The Red Hall lives up to its name, being flooded with red magelights to enhance its appearance.  Inside the place is swathed with red tapestries, carpeted in crimson, bouquets of red roses are everywhere, and red crystals adorn the walls.  Telling the scalet-clad lad you meet the name of your party, he smiles and leads you to one of the larger rooms at the back of the house.  Letting you in, he shuts the door behind you.*

*Inside, lounging on a black velvet sofa is a voluptuous woman clad in blue silk. Fine golden hair cascades down her back, not concealing her blue, butterfly-like wings. Fine jewelry encircles her brow, neck, wrists, ankles, waist, and fingers, all in delicate, elven-wrought silver set with opals. She regards you with a guileless gaze, putting one elegant finger to her mouth as if pondering you is taxing her mind.*

*A gnome man wearing concealing robes stands near a table on your left. A little hedgehog sits on his shoulder, nibbling on something. His robes are brightly colored, and he wears a long, multicolored hat. Rings encircle each of his fingers, and an elaborate shell belt wraps around his ample waist. He looks like a jolly uncle or entertainer.*

*The gnome steps forward to greet you.*

"Hello and well met Lady Eradiel!  I'm Cedric Adornmap Jugglemaster, at your service, and this is Prickles," he says, taking your hand and the gesturing at the hedgehog on his shoulder.  "Melody is the young woman over there.  Come now, would you care for some wine before we dive right into business?"

*With that the gnome with raise one finger, and a decanter of wine and three wine cups with float over to a table in front of a second sofa.  The decanter fills all three cups with a golden-colored wine, then sets itself on the table.*

*You recognize the name of the Jugglemaster, even if you haven't ever formally met before. He's known as an extraordinary entertainer for certain gnome families of wealth and means. He's also a strange assassin that prefers to have his victims laugh themselves to death. Despite his happy manner and disarming appearance, he is as cold-blooded as any assassin, and with far unhealthier habits than most.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana recognizes the hand movement of the old priest but she makes no effort to stop or even acknowledge him as she looks into the distance. truly unsure what to think about the priest’s words she struggles to find any words for the priest.*

Turning back to the priest with a heavy weight on her shoulders she replies softly, “Then it would seem that I truly have lofty standards to live my life by.”  She thinks upon her words for a second before a worried and sickening look forms on her face, “My sir, what would happen to the miracle worker if the person they saved fell from grace?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

"Well my dear, if that tragic even occurred... it would harm him, wound his spirit deeply.  If that would happen I imagine he might travel to the celestial planes in order to heal his broken soul, though we would be bereft of him for many years.  But surely we don't have to worry about that with you, young Larissa," he says, patting your shoulder in a fatherly way.  "I imagine Orshallan may have to do it one day to redeem a great evil, but it is a burden he shoulders with grace."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 22, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-fiend Mortal Hunter*

*Still elated from his play, Gwyn goes to his lair outside the city, the former den of a black bear.  Regretfully, he leaves his weapons and armor there; they would attract too much attention, and he should be able to subdue a pair of priests unarmed if it came to that.  He then returns to the city, wearing the form of a non-descript man, brown-haired and of average build, dressed in clothes appropriate to a footman or driver.  He waits in the general neighborhood of the fountain until half past noon, then loiters within eyesight of it until the carriage arrives.  He will simply lock the doors, rather than incapacitating the priests through violence; less notice that way.  That done, he drives the carriage to his lair, retrieves Mercykiller, and subdues the priests.*

OOC: I'd add more, but there's enough that could go wrong that I don't want to get too far ahead of the game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana gives a small reassuring smile as she replies modesty not wanting to keep the conversation serious for to long, “Oh no, there is no need to worry about me as I’m just a simple girl with simple dreams…”  She pauses in thought and her voice sounds uncertain even though she asks no question, “It is indeed a good thing that  Orshallan’s heart is full of such compassion that he would spare no effect in a sparing me such a early fate.”

*After his reply she gives a tried look and thanks the old priest for his time.  Returning to her mind thinks of little besides Orshallan while her body begins to act and long for him.*


----------



## Rybaer (May 22, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr watches Ralam's outburst and pacing with a passive expression.  His own hide is the only thing that concerns him, so he's grateful that the focus of the captain's son will most likely fall upon the assassin.*

_Wanna bet that Yill has us kill him at the next convenient opportunity?_ Torr thinks idly at Stormrider.  _Our employer might consider him to be more of a liability than asset._

Killers, especially professional ones, generally make for poor sustenance, Stormrider whispers back.  This one's tempermental, though.  Might make his killing a little bit tastier.

*Torr catches himself grinning slightly.  He forces his expression back to a blank look and waits for Yill's plan for a course of action.*


----------



## Rhia (May 22, 2004)

*Eradiel, Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

*Before entering the Red Hall, Eradiel sends Claire off into the night, thinking she will not have need of the familiar at this meeting, _Enjoy yourself, little one. Find dinner, but stay close. I would have you come when I need you._ The small owl spreads her wings and silently flies up into the evening sky, disappearing around the top corner of the Red Hall.*

*Eradiel is lead through a flood of red. Though she keeps up with the lad, she does not hurry. Instead, she takes in all the vibrancy meeting her eyes. She approves of the elegancy the Red Hall maintains. Under a less skilled decorator, the place would have fallen into a vulgar parody of itself.*

*Giving a nod to the boy, Eradiel enters the room, stopping just inside as she hears the door close behind her. She quickly assesses the winged woman as someone who might hurt herself if she thinks too much. She takes a brief moment to shift through the catalog of information in her mind for what she knows of women with blue wings. Regardless of what she comes up with, the silly woman is dismissed from her thoughts rather quickly. Shifting her eyes to the gnome, Eradiel smiles amiably at the rainbow-clad Cedric. _Ah yes, the Jugglemaster. This should prove interesting._

"Master Cedric, well met," Eradiel gives a shallow bow to the gnome, ignoring the girl. "I have heard your name and know you to be an exquisite entertainer. I am honored.

"Yes, thank you. Wine would be perfect," she makes her way to the second couch, settling in on the soft velvet. She purposefully crosses her long legs, allowing the slitted gown to fall away from her knees, exposing creamy soft skin. 

*Picking up a goblet with slender fingers, she looks upon Cedric again, "A toast to the Red Hall and to our future and, no doubt, successful business dealings together." Eradiel flashes him a seductive smile as she raises her glass in the air. She sips the full-bodied wine, keeping the cup in her hands as she looks expectantly at the gnome.


----------



## linnorm (May 22, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam's brow furrows in thought, one finger tapping the end of his nose as he thinks.*

_What to do, what to do?  Maybe Lady Arvnos can arrange a short visit to The Dread Lord's domain.  No, too expensive and too many questions.  A jaunt to the plane of air?  No guarantee I can't be followed.  Ahhh, yes._

Ralam smiles and looks at Yill, "Kill the priests and destroy the body; the ring too if it can be found.  Perhaps a small token of our esteem can be left in the son's bedchamber while he sleeps, to let him know that we're thinking of him in his time of loss.  In the mean time, I still need a second opinion on this F&*%#@g curse.  I've got the feeling that the b$#!h is going to drag the cure out as long as possible."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

"So..." Yill drawls, "you be deciding to answer a question of death with more death, more questions?  Be you sure the curse ain't fried yer brain?  No more death, not right now.  We must be more subtle.  A calling card isn't bad, but we must go at it another way.  Come now, you both have far more ideas than that."

~~~

*Eradiel, you think you might recall that the winged woman is called Melody.  She is a favored courtesan at Madam Gloria's, and a consumate spy for the Black Butterfly.  Whether she just hears and repeats what she has heard with no understanding, or is just an excellent actress, no one has been able to prove either way.*

*Cedric toasts with you, and takes a sip.  He takes another nut out of a pocket and hands it to Prickles.*

"I trust you've been doing well, m'lady, I've heard nothing but good things from you from our employer.  And I hate to dive right in, but the night waits for no one, as we say.  There's a need for your skills in gathering information.  Two nights ago a girl was attacked and nearly raped by a corrupt laybrother of Heironeous.  While he was doing his heinous crime, one of those mysterious knights showed up.  He killed the laybrother, and was subsequently marked to follow by two 'employees.'  However, there was some kind of scuffle, the girl got badly hurt, hurt enough so that Orshallan himself was called to attend to her.  And now she's spent the last two nights in the Halls of Heironeous.  Who is she?  And why did Orshallan heal her?  That's quite a mystery, wouldn't you say?" Cedric asks rhetorically.


----------



## Rybaer (May 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "So..." Yill drawls, "you be deciding to answer a question of death with more death, more questions?  Be you sure the curse ain't fried yer brain?  No more death, not right now.  We must be more subtle.  A calling card isn't bad, but we must go at it another way.  Come now, you both have far more ideas than that."





*Torr can't help but smile.*  _Are you sure just one more death wouldn't solve this problem?_ he thinks to himself with amusement.  _Perhaps Yill and I should have a private discussion later..._

"What family or close personal connections does the son have left?" Torr asks.  "Perhaps we terrorize someone close to him for a bit...without killing.  Then leave the son a vague note indicating that the matter is closed on both sides, unless he wants to see others die...or worse."

*Torr pauses for a moment to consider flaws in his own plan.*

"I guess it would depend on the mindset of the son," he says.  "How well do you know his personality?  Do you think he might be receptive to that kind of pressure, or just double his efforts to track _him_ down."  Torr looks pointedly at Ralam when he says this last bit.


----------



## Rhia (May 23, 2004)

*Eradiel absentmindedly carresses the goblet in her hands as Cedric speaks. She keeps a silent pause after the gnome finishes a tad longer as she muses over the possibilities.*

"I can think of several possibilites as to why the _High Righteousness_," this title said with only a hint of sarcasm, "might want to attend the girl himself. Everything from the benign, she's a daughter of a wealthy patron of the temple and though Orshallan would like nothing better than to believe in his own all encompassing _goodness_, he also loves the beauty of gold in his coffers; to the wonderfully dark, he's not as holy as he seems and has taken on a lover. Though in his case, it's probably more like a mild infatuation he won't admit to himself." She chuckles at the thought of Orshallan succumbing to base desires.

"You have an interest in discovering who the girl is?" Eradiel sips from her cup, all the while keeping an eye on Cedric, reading his reactions throughout their conversation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

"Yes... we have a keen interest.  There's been some interesting currents ruffling the surface of a few deep running schemes... long running things, various 'trades' and the like, but it is very possible this could have some far-reaching effects.  So... will you discover who this girl is?" Cedric says with a bit of a smile on his rosy face.

~~~

"Threatening the son might not be too much on the bad side... though I'd favor going through his brother, belike, or mebee his nephew.  He has a wife too, and a young son, eleven winters.  He very much likes his family... to move against one or the other, until he doesn't know who will be next could make him be running scared.  That would be a good idea Stormrider," Yill says in approval.


----------



## linnorm (May 26, 2004)

*Ralam  Human  Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*At Torr's comment Ralam's eyes narrow and the barest hint of a sneer plays across his face.*

_'Ware the cornered rat, pussycat._

"How much of a threat?  Have a few boys spend some time harrassing the missus or something more emphatic?  Say rape and torture the missus?  Leaving her alive of course.  Rough up the nephew a couple of times maybe, make each encounter a little more forcefull if his uncle doesn't back off."


----------



## Rybaer (May 26, 2004)

"I suspect going directly after his wife or son might provoke too emotional a reaction from him," Torr says.  "The brother or cousin, if properly harassed, could send our nosey friend a message that implies further violence against the rest of his family is very much a possibility."


----------



## Rhia (May 26, 2004)

*Eradiel Danode'tner, Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

*Eradiel ponders a moment, carressing her goblet. Abruptly, she sets the cup upon the table and addresses Cedric, all business now."

"I can certainly get you this information. I will need to know, however, any details you can think of. Where, exactly, did this would-be rape occur? Where is Orshallan tending her? What are the names of the two "employeees?" If the need should arise, how do I contact them? There may be something of the girl's appearance or something they heard that night which could be helpful. What kind of time table are we on? And last, but never least, what form of.. compensation... will there be?" She rapidly fires off her question, slowly down to give emphasis to the last questions which she ends with a smile on her lips, looking directly at Cedric.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

"The 'incident' occured behind the Honor's Shield charity house.  Orshallan is tending her in the High Temple itself.  As for the two employees... well the employees of the Butterfly prefer annonymity, my dear, so I can hardly say.  But simply send a message through me as to what information you want from them, and I will get it for you.  The girl is dark-haired and blue-eyed, but I'm afraid we didn't get much more.  As for the time... sooner would be better than later, but don't take uncessary risks.  As for the purse, the Butterfly is offering two thousand, possibly with bonuses if you find something particularly interesting," Cedric says, still with the "old uncle" smile on his face.

~~~

"Aye, I'd go after the brother I'd think.  Let him think we can't get into his house yet.  We're going have to go a bit more delicate-like I think.  So... you two lovelies go home, and get a day's rest and planning, then you two can figure out how to make this thing work," Yill says, his eyes going hard.


----------



## Rhia (May 27, 2004)

*Eradiel Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

*Uncrossing her legs, Eradiel rises from the couch. She holds her right hand out in front of her, fingers splayed. She seems to take an interest in her hand as if seeing it for the first time. Admiring the way _Evermask_ shines from her milky white skin, she's momentarily lost for words. Pulling herself back to the present, she sighs and drops her hands.*

"Very well. I will discover the identity of Orshallan's new interest for you. I'm sure something interesting will turn up to make that purse grow larger." She smiles at the gnome as she walks towards the door. As if suddenly remembering something, she turns back around and asks, "Oh yes, do we know the name of the Heironeous laybrother? The errant one out to have a good time?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2004)

"Terrel, his name was Terrel Darsondal, one of too many brothers of that noble family," Cedric replies.


----------



## Rhia (May 27, 2004)

*Eradiel, Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

"Terrel Darsondal," Eradiel mulls the name over to herself, pulling up any information she might already know of the man. "Very good. I'll start with the Honor's Shield. There was a reason they were in it's vicinity, I'm sure. How do I get in contact with you again, Master Cedric?" 

*Upon hearing her answer, she turns to study Melody. Out of curiosity, she concentrates, probing into that seemingly vacuous mind of hers. Once she has received what thoughts she can from the winged lady, she turns a last time to the gnome, "I will take my leave of you. You will be hearing from me shortly. Good even to both of you," Eradiel curtsies to the gnome and bows her head slightly towards Melody*

[ooc: knowledge (local): +6, knowledge (nobility): +6 looking for information on Terrel Darsondal. 

Also casting Mindread on Melody at DC 18, if _Irresistible_ is allowed for this Supernatural Ability, then DC 22. 

Can I get a time of day in-game so I might know what I want to do from here?

And I forgot I'm an elf who doesn't sleep, but trances! Sorta played that wrong earlier. ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

*Eradiel would know that Terrel Darsondal is the wastral sixth son of that house, forced into religious service as a show of the family's piety.  He has a tendency to take what he likes, and won't take no for an answer.  He was considered a "bad egg" by pretty much everyone.*

*When you attempt to read Melody's mind, it's rather like coming up against a brick wall.  Behind that innocent facade is a trained and keen mind, but then again if she's in the Butterfly's employ, she would have to be more than she seems.*

[OOC - It is early evening.  Also _irresistible_ does not raise your actual Charisma or your DCs, only your checks for Charisma-based skills.]


----------



## Rhia (May 29, 2004)

*Eradiel, Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

*Taking her leave of the Red Hall, Eradiel silently calls for Claire to rejoin her. On her way out, she telepathically instructs Cedric, "I want more exact information on how this girl got hurt in a 'scuffle' Ask the two employees what exactly happened. And if they can remember, what her wounds are. Thank you, dear Cedric."

*She gives her name to the doorman, who calls her waiting carriage. She instructs the coachman simply, "Home, please." She pauses a moment as Claire flies down, landing on her shoulder, then she climbs into the carriage. Without words, she asks the owl, "Did you have a nice time? See anything interesting? I certainly did. A woman who appears to be a simpleton made purely for pleasure but who has a hard mind blocking intrusion. Pretty girl. She had wings, just as you do, my fine friend." Eradiel spends the rest of the ride mulling over the meeting.*

*As the carriage draws near to her home, she begins to seek out Devon's mind. When she's within range, she begins to telepathically talk with him while she thanks the driver and enters the house.*

"Devon, darling, have someone draw me a bath. Hot. Unless, of course, you wish to do it yourself." she gives a naughty chuckle before continuing, "And have Alirra prepare something for a late supper."

"Of course, m'lady," Devon drawls as he sees to his mistress's bath himself.
"I will need you to accompany me tomorrow. We have work to do. Should be fun." Eradiel, inside her home, dismisses her disguise, removes her wrap, and climbs the stairs.

"And what will we be up to, m'lady?" the tiefling brings an assortment of oils near the basin of hot water. He arrange soaps and towels and flower petals before going to see Alirra.

"The Honor's Shield, of all places. I think I shall be a chaste, though married.. the worse kind.. noble woman and you will be my servant out to seek my long lost puppy dog sister. We need information about a young woman who escaped a rape two nights ago when one of those infamous knights appeared to save her. Orshallan, himself, is tending the girl, who apparently was hurt in the incident, in his home. Our job it to find out why he's attending her and who she is."

*Rounding the corner into her suite, she sighs with pleasure seeing the tub in the corner with all the proper accouterments. Stripping off her clothes, Devon comes back into the room and quickly assists her, a job he's quite fond of.*

[ooc: No work on the case this night. I'll continue with the morning later, in case you have anything you want to interject here. Oh, and did Cedric answer me as to how to contact him when I have information for him?]


----------



## linnorm (May 30, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam scowls at Torr as he turns to leave.  He will spend the day visiting guild-retained clerics to have the curse examined.  Afterward, he will relax at home with Renna, leaving her incapacitated after his temper breaks during "playtime".*


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*When the assassin leaves, Torr returns his scowl with a smirking grin.  When Ralam is gone, Torr downs the rest of his drink and stands to leave.*

"Might it not be an easier and more effective solution to just dispose of the liability?" Torr asks Yill in an off-handed manner, his eyes lingering after Ralam's departure.  "Or is he too valuable a tool to discard so casually?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

*Eradiel, you can contact Cedric through your spymaster, she knows how to get in contact with everyone, or knows someone who does.  In the morning, after a delightful evening in the tub (followed by a longer session in the bed, and a quick one in the garden), you call for one of your more conservative carriages, as Devon gets into his more formal butler's uniform.  You cloak yourself in the illusion of a slightly-past-prime woman of noble breeding, conservatively dressed still in mourning black, her blond hair properly bound up and a veil across her face.*

*It takes you quite a while to get to the Honor's Shield, but you can see that it is fairly busy, with the poor waiting in line to have a priest tend to them.  You carriage is an oddity in this neighborhood, and people give way to your fine horses.  Devon will carefully help you out and walk you into the "office" part of the charity house.  After a moment of waiting, a pinch-faced older woman arrives to tend to you.*

"I am Lady Felsadora, ma'am, how may I assit you?" she inquires.  While her bearing is correct, with the half-curtesy and bow of the head, her words lack the proper humility and her tone carries a bit of a bite.  Apparently she doesn't like being taken away from her work for any reason.

~~~

*Torr, Yill smiles broadly, revealing that all of his teeth have been filed down to razor sharpness.  It's like watching a shark smile, and with Yill's pale complexion and blue eyes, it's a rather unsettling sight.*

"Oh the Butterfly _likes_ Ralam.  If he wouldn't be cursed he'd be the sanest of us lot, and that be true amongst truth.  But even crazy-go-buggo he's got his uses, same as you when you're in a mood, I might suspsect," Yill says, in high good humor, and then waves his hand at you.  "You be off, I be suspecting you have a lady or three to tend to.  Torture can wait until morning... at least work-related torture."

*With that less-than-reassuring explanation, Yill turns and walks straight through a wall.  Not through a door, through the wall itself, as if he were a ghost.*

~~~

*Ralam, you decide to skip the temple of Beshaba, but head over to the temple of Talona to see what they can do.  The pox-scarred priestess who sees you examines the curse and shakes her head.*

"It looks like someone is already trying to deal with it, but it would take quite a while, and it prevents me from using my own mistresses divine blessings on it.  I know a course of poison that is effective against even the most powerful of curses, but it kills more than it cures.  I've seen one man out of a hundred desparate souls come out alive from it.  I can recomment little else though from my temple."

*The priest from Boccob's temple says the same, though without talking about poison.  Whatever Sister Vel put on you, it is preventing others from trying to dispel her work or the curse it's working on.  The ones at Loviatar's temple don't have a magical solution either, but they claim that submitting to the Lash of Loviatar, one of their rituals, is quite good at focusing the mind past all distractions.*

*But at the temple of Wee Jas, the priestess says something different.*

"I can life your curse, and the so-called 'cure' that's working on it, but it will cost you, as it is a powerful curse," she says.  "My Lady requires obediance to work her will.  So you will swear your soul over to my goddess, or languish in your own little hell."

*After that, there's really no other priest you can talk to, unless you want to go to those that would be dangerous for one in your profession; Pelor, Heironeous, Tymora, or even the underground church of Hoar.*

*Frustrated, you return home, a hundred different possiblities running through you mind.  And running right next to them is the black-haired poisonous beauty of your dreams.  Her laughter echoes down the streets in your mind, and she dominates your mind's eye as you contemplate the curse.  There's nothing more you could wish for than to teach that laughing little minx a lesson.  And as you turn the corner into your bedroom, you have your chance.  _She_ is standing there, next to you bed, smiling her poisonous, malicious little smile at you.*

*With a roar of animal rage you charge her and knock her on the bed, ripping away her garments as you try to strike that terrible smile off her face.  You force yourself on her, trying to grind her into submission with your fists and your body, driven to higher heights of fury and she just keeps smiling and urging you on.  You finally roll off her, exhausted, and then look back at her, only to see Renna, her face battered to pulp, blood liberally staining the sheets around her.*

~~~



			
				Gwyn said:
			
		

> *Still elated from his play, Gwyn goes to his lair outside the city, the former den of a black bear. Regretfully, he leaves his weapons and armor there; they would attract too much attention, and he should be able to subdue a pair of priests unarmed if it came to that. He then returns to the city, wearing the form of a non-descript man, brown-haired and of average build, dressed in clothes appropriate to a footman or driver. He waits in the general neighborhood of the fountain until half past noon, then loiters within eyesight of it until the carriage arrives. He will simply lock the doors, rather than incapacitating the priests through violence; less notice that way. That done, he drives the carriage to his lair, retrieves Mercykiller, and subdues the priests.*



  *At shortly after half-past noon, the carriage trundles into the square, the driver looking positively green.  Just as it passes the fountain, the man, suddenly clutches his stomach, stops the horses, and dives off the carriage into an alley, where you can hear the sounds of him being retchedly ill.  Smiling at the simplicity of it all, you go and lock both doors of the carriage with two swift motions, leap into the driver's seat and cluck to the horses.  It takes you a couple of hours to get to the edge of the city, and after the two priests start complaining and then finally panicking about being locked in, you pull into a secluded side street, pull open the door, and bludgeon both men into silence.*

*Resuming your ride, you arrive back at your den just before nightfall, and take both unconcious bodies into your home, bind them, and wait for them to wake up so the fun can begin.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 5, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter.*

*In addition to the bindings on hands and feet, arranged to ensure that no possible position is comfortable, Gwyn blindfolds and gags the priests, and removes all other clothing, jewelry, or other possessions from them.  The more disoriented they are, the more easily they will break.*


----------



## Rhia (Jun 6, 2004)

*Eradiel, Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

*Eradiel steps from the coach with the aid of Devon, and quickly makes her way into the Honor's Shield. She worries at the kerchief in her gloved hands. As Devon guides her through the door, she says aloud but in a meek, broken voice, "Niles, please accompany me in. I.. may need you."

"Devon bows his head as he escorts her inside, "Of course, Madame."

*In the office, Eradiel takes a position standing near a desk or a table. She continuously wrings the kerchief, looking here and there as her worried demeanor can't stay still. While waiting for someone to approach, she says silently to Devon, "When I break down to tears, hurry forward and seat me in the chair. Presume to answer any questions for me as I attempt to glean answers from the person's mind. I hope the girl's name will be in their thoughts as I describe her."

"Yes, m'lady. And may I add that in this visage, one would hardly imagine you capable of the wicked acts you treated me to last night." Devon can't help but to fill the empty waiting with a bit of lasciviousness as he stands near Eradiel, ready to assist her.*

"My dear naughty, naughty boy. Behave now. You'll ruin my fine acting here. And you never know who may be listening." 

*As the door opens, and a stern looking woman enters and introduces herself, Eradiel flings her head towards her, appraising her for but a moment before she begins her tale in a rushed, trembling voice.*

"Oh, good lady, please forgive me. I am Lady Janel Wisthouse and I am seeking my sister. Have you seen her here at the Honor's Shield in the last few days? She's pretty, young with black hair and blue eyes? I need to find her. She fled our home after our father... but she can't possibly survive... she said nothing... just left. I received a message from her two days ago saying she had found a certain peace here, at the Honor's Shield. But I would have no idea in what capacity. She said nothing else. No clue. I fear she may be sick... or, or worse. Oh please good lady, I beseech your kind help. Please tell me you have seen her. I have ridden here from [Scaladin] to find her, and I don't know what I'll do if I lose another... " 

*Overcome with emotion, Eradiel breaks down, bending over her embroidered hankie, she breaks into heart-wrenching sobs. Devon, on cue, rushes forward, leading Eradiel to sit in the near-by chair. After briefly comforting her, he looks up at Lady Felsadora with sadness in his eyes.*

"Forgive my lady, she is distraught." He leaves it at that for now.

[ooc: I put [Scaladin] in brackets as she's coming up with a name of a city a day's ride away, but I'm not sure if there's a name that would be better. Casting supernatural ability Mindread at DC 18. Bluff +18, Diplomacy +15. She'll concentrate as long as Devon seems to be able to hold the conversation. She's looking for the name of the girl as well as any other information she can come up with.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2004)

*Loviana, at first light the next day, you are awakened by Arnold, given time to dress and break your fast, and then wisked away to the carriage where Orshallan is sitting, looking particularly fine in his robes of office.  The embroidery and jewels must be brutally hot and heavy, but he seems to be bearing up as if it were no worse than a simple shift.  He bows to you carefully, as not to upset the golden and bejeweled headdress that he's wearing, and brings your hand up to his lips for a kiss.*

"It's very good to see you Larissa.  I trust you spent the night well?" he says with a smile.  

*Throughout the day he stops at various smaller shrines to Heironeous, as well as Honor's Shield.  In between these, as promised, he shows you the magnificent sights of the city.  He takes you first by the other temples of the Godwalk, pointing out the wild groves of Obad-Hai and Ehlonna, the stained glass and pink marble creation of the temple of Sune, and the nearly pure gold, eastern-facing front of the temple of Pelor.  He takes you by the theater district, and points out his favorite art galleries, promising to take you to them once his duties allow.*

*He points out some of the fine parks, and even several inns that he says he enjoys.*

"Actually, I've been known to conceal myself in illusion to enjoy a quiet meal at a few of them," he confesses with a chuckle.  But as you pass one particular inn, with the strange name of the Jumping Spider, he commands the carriage to stop.  You can see that there's a small sign hanging out front from hooks that says, "Live Cinnamon Rolls!"  There's also a rather large crowd inside the inn.  

*Orshallan gives one of the footmen a few coins and some whispered instructions and the man scurries inside.  A moment later he is back carrying a plate covered with a cloth.  And whatever is on the plate is moving.  The footman gives it to Orshallan, and the High Righteouness of the Invincible wisks off the cloth to reveal... four tasty-looking cinnamon rolls that are strolling around the plate on tiny, cinnamon-and-sugar feet.*

"Go ahead!  They're very delicious, and that spell they use to make them walk just makes them really funny to eat," he says smiling.

~~~

*Lady Felsadora looks a bit less annoyed with "Lady Janel," now that she seems to be in genuine distress.*

"Larissa, that's your sister then.  I can't think of anyone else that matches that description.  She came to work here not long ago, and yes, she was the victim of some kind of attempted rape.  Someone intervened and killed her attacker, but she was left wounded.  She was healed by no less than the High Righteousness himself and taken to the temple of Heironeous to recooperate," she says briskly.

*But what is unsaid is even more interesting.  Felsadora considered her a little too pretty and pliable for her own good, and wasn't surprised that Brother Terrel (her erstwhile attacker, a rake by all acccounts) latched on to her.  She was very surprised by the amount of damage Terrel was able to inflict to the girl (you get a picture of long slashing wounds, like those made from sharp claws, nearly down to the bone).  Felsadora didn't think that Terrel had the strength or the stomach to make those wounds, even if the girl refused him, which she thinks Larissa wouldn't have very forcefully.  It's thought that Terrel was killed by members of the church of Hoar dispensing vigilante justice.  But was is curious is that Larissa just wasn't wounded, she was drained of her lifeforce and soul, Orshallan said so.  And Orshallan had seemed to take a shine to her when he had been there earlier.  He had even gone to the point of invoking a _miracle_ to bring Larissa back to full health.  That's unheard of, even for one of Orshallan's compassion.*

~~~

*Gwyn, you tie the two fools up tightly, blind, silence, and strip them, and wait for a short while.  After not too long, the two begin to come around, moaning around their gags at first, then beginning to shout and thrash as they begin to realize what's going on.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 7, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

*Gwyn snarls viciously at them, a sound more like a predatory animal than one that comes from a human throat.*

"A woman was attacked near the charity house Honor's Shield.  You will tell me what you know of her, of her attacker, and of the attack.  Whichever one of you tells me more useful information will be allowed to live."

OOC: Intimidate against humans is +23.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana looks down at the dancing treat with the wide blue eyes of total surprise while she giggles in honest delight.*

Still in honest disbelief at the animated cinnamon roll and her own real delighted Loviana smiles happily as she reaches down and lightly plucks one of the treats up while her mind works overtime, _An honestly giggle?  What’s wrong with me?  It must be an adverse effect to all the spells…  That or Orshallan is having as much of an effect on me as I am on him._

Hiding her worrisome thoughts in her smile of pure delight Loviana brings the treat closer to her full lips but she hesitates giving Orshallan a challenge smile, “Surely not even my High Righteousness can eat one of these without getting some on his robe.  Would you be up to a challenge my dear?  If you make a mess you have to take me out for one of these illusionary quite diner, deal?” 

*Not expecting a reply Loviana gives the holy man one last pleasing hopeful smile before biting into the cinnamon rolls.  Loviana rolls her eyes and mummers in honest delight before commenting as much to Orshallan.  Once finished with the messy treat she licks her fingers in an innocent but thought-provoking way while she carefully watches Orshallan and more importantly his robes.*


----------



## linnorm (Jun 7, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Exhaustion takes its toll and Ralam passes into sleep.  More dreams of _her_ fill his mind, preventing restful sleep.  Upon waking Ralam finds Renna up and going about her chores, bruises and cuts in stark relief to her pale skin.  She flinches slightly as he puts a hand on her shoulder and kisses her lightly on the forehead.  He then bathes, dresses, and retires to the study to think.*

_This is worse than I thought.  It may be time to approach the High Apostle about this.  The godlickers obviously aren't doing any good with this.  Do I want to show any more weakness than I already have though?  Lady Arvnos is already aware of my condition, no doubt in full detail now.  Perhaps an arcane solution would be feasible._

*Ralam quickly composes a letter detailing his condition and requesting magical aid and sends copies off to the more well known wizards of Andeluvay.*









*OOC:*


The High Apostle is what I'm calling the leader of the cult of Asmodeus.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 8, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr listens to Yill without reaction.  He isn't too surprised that the assassin wants to keep Ralam alive.*

"Offer stands if you change your mind," Torr says and watches as Yill walks through the wall.

_Neat trick, that,_ he thinks to himself.  _A girl or three, eh?  Are they keeping tabs on me as well now?_

*Torr will spend the rest of the evening carousing and gambling.  In the morning, he will have Rosalyn bathe him and then he will go in search of a shop that caters to potions and elixers.  He's looking for an extra dose or two of Gran's Morphing Juice or the local equivalent.*


----------



## Rhia (Jun 8, 2004)

*Eraidel, Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

*While the woman is speaking, Eradiel slows her sobs as if listening, though in truth she is listening to what is being unspoken more diligently than to the woman's few words. Once she has gleaned what she can, she lifts her head, dabs the hanky at her 'moistened' eyes, sniffs, and begins in recovering, though still trembling tones.*

"I had a feeling something bad had happened to dear Larissa, the bonds of kinship are seldom wrong. Though I take comfort in knowing one as great as the High Righteousness is caring for her. I marvel that she has been so blessed to be healed by such a one as he. Thank the gods. Madam, I am also thankful to you for setting my heart at ease. I will seek her out at the temple. Though I doubt she will be happy to see me. She is such a troubled child.. but I'm sure I should not bother you with all that." 

*Apparently a bit flustered at almost letting family secrets out, Eradiel pauses, tossing her head as if in worried contemplation of what is happening. Then a thought suddenly crosses her mind and she brings her veiled gaze back to Lady Felsadora.*

"My good lady, perhaps you know where she was staying here in Andeluvay? Or know of someone who could tell me? I thank that if I could perhaps bring her some personal effects from her rooms, something that would show my good will towards her, perhaps she'll consent to listen to me. I wish to, eventually, bring her back home with me. I so worry for her here."

*She ends with hopeful tones ringing through her voice as she watches the matron.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

*Gwyn, both of the priests scream for a moment more, before falling silent at the menace in your voice.  It takes another few moments before another gets the courage to attempt to speak again.  It sounds like he's trying to making something intelligable behind his gag.  Ripping it from his mouth, the man starts to talk in broken sentences.*

"The girl, girl was...  new, week or two at Shield.  Saw once, dark hair, pretty.  Terrel, priest, rake, saw her, took her, tried to rape her.  The knights, the ones that have been killing the wicked, showed up and killed Terrel, but he hurt the girl, Larissa, pretty bad.  Orshallan came, brought her back from the dead, people say.  She was all ripped up like by animal claws, and her spirit drained.  They found a scourge by her, but from what I heard of her wounds, it wasn't the scourge that did that to her.  She kept that weapon too," he manages to gasp out.

~~~

"It's a deal Larissa," Orshallan says, then plucks out a large white napkin from his voluminous sleeves.  "One good thing about these robes, I think I could hide a week's rations, a two-man tent and a donkey in them."  

*The napkin protects the elaborately-decorated front of his robes, but a few crumbs spill off of it onto the lap and hem of his robes.  He makes a small face of disgust at himself and starts to brush them off.*

"Ah well, I lost.  But I would have been quite willing to take you along to dinner.  It would be quite refreshing to have a friend to talk to over shepard's pie and ale," he says with a faintly amused smile.

~~~

*Ralam, a letter from the High Apostle arrives later that same afternoon with some short, irritated instructions to avoid shouting your condition to all and sundry.  Five wizards already know of it, and while their help could be valuable, they also are not known for their compassion.  The knowledge of your weakness, even for your alter-ego, could be deadly.  The clerics generally keep their peace, but even then nothing can prevent them from telling their own superiors.  It's a warning that most in your "faith" do not survive, but your loyal devotion has bought you some time to try to make things right... or convice the High Apostle otherwise.*

~~~

*Ralam, _alter self_ potions are sold generally to nobles, but they are supposed to be carefully regulated by city taxes, as their illegal use is too prevalent to ignore.  In practice, there's a much wider market for them.  In a simple herbalist's shop called Leaf, Twig, and Branch, a place that tends to a variety of complaints with discretion, you can find three bottles of "doppleganger juice" for sale for only twenty percent above normal price.*

~~~

"I'm afraid I don't know where Larissa was staying, that's not my business.  However, the girl is currently staying at the Temple of Heironeous to recover from her ordeal.  I'm sure she would be happy to receive you there," Lady Felsadora says with a hint of warmth in her voice.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 15, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

"Good, good.  Your tongue does well by you.  Now, what do you know of a Baroness Wendare?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr dresses in attire befitting a minor noble going about his daily work and heads over to the Leaf, Twig, and Branch.  He inquires with the owner about a potion that will alter his appearance for a short while - physically, not just illusory.  The herbalist withdraws a few vials of what he calls "Doppleganger Juice."*

"This should produce the desired effect, m'lord," the man says with a sly twinkle in his eye.  "Merely visualize the change you wish and drink it down quick.  Should last about half an hour each."

*Upon consideration of the price, Torr purchases two of the vials and thanks the herbalist.  To his mild annoyance, Torr realizes that well over half of the 2,000 gold payment for his last job is already gone between the whores, clothing, and potions.*

_I wonder if the Butterfly is paying us extra for our work on the family,_ Torr thinks to the unresponsive Stormrider.  _Might try to convince us that it's just mopping up after the assassin's mess._

*Torr returns to his residence to wait upon word from the assassin or the Guild.  He idly ponders ways to deal with the brother, but until he knows more about the target and his routine there is little to work on.  Gathering intelligence was never Torr's forte, and he has no desire to further botch this job by tipping off his presence to the target.  Stalking and tailing is one thing...intelligence is quite another.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 15, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

*Loviana gives a pleased grin as she giggles in delight as the crumbs fall upon the robe, but she quickly stifles the giggle as a slightly horrified and apprehensive expression crosses her gorgeous face.  She quickly apologizes as she reaches down to help brush the crumb away.*

“I’m sorry my high righteous, I should not have giggled at that.  I’m sure the robe cost far more money than I can imagine…” Done with the cleaning she turns her eyes towards Orshallan's as she gives a small apologetic smile, “I guess our deal was a curse in disguise but I’m still glad that I won.”

Loviana gives a pleased look at his admittance, “I too look forward to some friendly conversation and Shepard’s pie and ale sounds wonderful.”


----------



## Rhia (Jun 16, 2004)

*Eradiel, Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

*Eradiel gives the lady a slight smile as the wringing in her hands.*

"You speak with wisdom, Lady Felsadora. I suppose I'm not thinking straight with all these emotions running so high." Her smile broadens, then fades as she gets a thought. With a crinkled brow, only hinted at through her veil, she assumes an imploring tone to her voice, "Might I ask a boon of you, good woman, before I take my leave? Would you not mention to anyone that I am here just yet, until after I've spoken with my sister? I think Larissa will respond to me more favorably if I surprise her. She is such a fragile thing." 

*Eradiel waits for her reply, watching her every gesture. From the way she stands to the way she holds her hands. From the tightness of her lips, to the look in her eyes. Using the tell signs everyone possesses, the drow judges whether the woman is honest in her response.*

[ooc: bluff +18, diplomacy +15, and however she answers, sense motive +11]


----------



## linnorm (Jun 16, 2004)

*Upon reading the letter from the High Apostle Ralam shivers and begins cursing.  After a moment he regains his composure and dresses in his finery for a visit to Sister Vel.  He inquires about the ability of someone to track him via the curse and askes how long it will take to remove.  Afterward, Ralam goes to the guild and sends a messenger to Torr requesting that he meet him as soon as possible.  He will spend the meantime training to clear his mind.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

*Gwyn, the first priest continues to babble, his voice carrying a hint of a sob.*

"Wendare has been a baroness for about a dozen years.  Her estates are about a two-week journey away, and there's been rumors that she is raising undead and worshipping Orcus.  Heironeous sent out some people to capture her, but I only caught a glimpse of some of them.  One of them, at least, was the Phoenix Knight, which means it's serious," he cries.

*Gwyn, you know of the Phoenix Knight.  He's a renowned demon-slayer.*

~~~

*Orshallen waves away Loviana's concern.*

"Don't worry Larissa.  This robe has spells on it to keep it clean," he says, gently brushing away the crumbs, which seem to fairly leap off the embroidered fabric.  "It wouldn't do for the High Righteousness to be seen with tea stains on his robe from a clumsy servant, now would it?"

*Orshallan laughs, looking a great deal more relaxed than you've seen him before.*

"I enjoyed this day Larissa, and I greatly look forward to treating you to dinner tomorrow."

~~~

"If you wish, your ladyship," Lady Felsadora says in response to Eradiel's plea.  "I have much to do here, and one less thing to worry about is always welcome."

*Eradiel, you think she's being sincere.  Whatever else one might say of Lady Felsadora, it seems that she is never idle.  Less work to do would be a blessing for her.*

~~~

*Torr, later in the day a message arrives at you home.  However, it's not from the guild, but rather from Ralam, requesting an immediate meeting.*

~~~

*Ralam, you're admitted to Sister Vel's presence only after a bit of ritual washing and anointing with burned spirits.  She regards you with a toss of her head behind a black veil as you put forth your questions.*

"To track you, Chosen One?  Not any longer.  Beshaba's ill luck will plague them now, and the information they get will be false as hen's teeth and twisted as your mind.  But as for time...  No one can force the gods to their will.  Beshaba will lift the curse when it suits Her.  For now, you carry her luck with you, affecting those around you.  That's the price you pay for her help, Chosen One," Vel says with a strange, cackling laugh.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 19, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

"When did he leave, and how many men did he bring with him?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 19, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr burns the request from Ralam, dons more subdued attire, and departs for the meeting (at the Guildhouse or other meeting site?).  If Ralam is not yet in attendance, Torr will amuse himself with whatever drinking or gamble diversions are available.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana smiles sweetly as she replies back on the verge of laughter, “I imagine tea stains from a clumsy servant would be more understood than a smears of cinnamon from your own hand.”

As Loviana flashing a happy grin she replies joyfully towards the High Righteousness, “I’ve had the most wonderful day too Orshallan and I look forward to diner tomorrow with much anticipation…”

*Her words trail off as she drops her eyes towards the floor as a small frowns forms on her gorgeous face.*

Her blue eyes still look towards the floor as she reluctantly ask, “Does this mean are tour of the city is over, and your trip, my High Righteousness?”


----------



## linnorm (Jun 21, 2004)

*Ralam  Human  Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*When the apprentice informs Ralam that Torr has arrived at the guildhall he cleans himself up and goes out to the common room to greet him.*

"Good evening, Lord Torr.  If you will follow me..." Ralam leads Torr back to a meeting room after ordering a bottle of wine for them.  The room is a small meeting room, a table and six chairs the only furniture.  Ralam sits facing the door and pours a glass of wine before offering some to Torr.  "Any ideas on how to deal with this situation?  My thought is to corner the target, let him know that we want him to get his brother to let their father rest in peace, and then take a finger or two to demonstrate our seriousness."


----------



## Rhia (Jun 21, 2004)

*Eradiel, Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

"Thank you, Lady Felsadora. I will leave you to your work now. May Hyroneous bless you for your kindness to me this day." 

*With a grateful smile and a bow, Eradiel lays two gold pieces down upon the desk, "For the Temple." She smiles again, and slowly makes her way out of the Honor's Guild. She takes Devon's arm as he leads her meek form to the awaiting carriage. As enters the carriage, she has a silent converation with her tiefling cohort.*

"Devon, tell the driver to drive by the Temple of Heironeous. I wish to refresh my memory of it's structure. And have him keep track of how long it takes to get between here and there and between the Temple and my house. Have him notify us when we arrive at the Temple."

*Once that is settled and Devon is seating near her, she continues to keep their conversation private. In silence, her hand start to roam over the butler. Eradiel has the notion to see if she can arouse Devon even in this somewhat plain form of Lady Janel. Her hands and body explore lustfully while her mind communicates business with him.*

"This is what I need. I want you to contact Astrid and find out who we have in or near the Temple and also the Honor's Guild. I want an eye kept on the comings and goings on Orshallon and Larissa, they won't know her name, of course, but make sure they have a description of her. I want to know every move either of them makes for the next couple of days, in fact, they are to keep an eye open for the next week. It's possible I won't need that long, but just in case. Also any serving women that come and go, perhaps picking up wash or mending. In addition, I want an eye kept on Lady Felsadora. I want to know where she lives, if she lives alone, which I highly suspect, and what her schedule is. She may come in handy later. While we're at it, have someone give me any details of this dead arduous priest, Terrel. I especially want to know where he may have gone during the few days before his death. Someone should remember seeing him walking through unusual streets, visiting any unusual homes, anything. It's time to put everyone to work. Immediately. I want to find this little tart and discover her secret. I simply need more information before I go bursting into the Temple. Now, wouldn't that be something?"

*Her eyes gleam with laughter as she presses her body close to Devon's, biting at his ear.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 26, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormbringer; human weretiger/rogue/fighter*



			
				linnorm said:
			
		

> "Good evening, Lord Torr.  If you will follow me..." Ralam leads Torr back to a meeting room after ordering a bottle of wine for them.  The room is a small meeting room, a table and six chairs the only furniture.  Ralam sits facing the door and pours a glass of wine before offering some to Torr.  "Any ideas on how to deal with this situation?  My thought is to corner the target, let him know that we want him to get his brother to let their father rest in peace, and then take a finger or two to demonstrate our seriousness."




"Thank you," Torr says, accepting the wine and downing half of it in a long pull.

"You plan seems sound," he says.  "It's a matter of trying to catch him away from his residence or in it.  If we hit him at home, it might emphasize that we will take the matter into the family's personal life if necessary.  On the other hand, hitting him away from home will likely leave him more vulnerable.

"One of my specialties lies in stalking prey.  Harry the target through the streets at night for some distance before pouncing.  Perhaps we could try such a gambit in this case.  I will lead the target to a place of our choosing where you can lie in wait.  A suitably dark street, for instance.

"Of course, if this man is possessing of magic, fighting skill, or other talents, he may choose to make a stand rather than flee.  Do you know anything about him?  What we might expect?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

Gwyn said:
			
		

> "When did he leave, and how many men did he bring with him?"



  "He left about two weeks ago, and he took six others with him...  One of them was Saint Norin, and there was another man that was riding a winged mount.  All of them looked pretty important," the first man stammers.  The second one is moaning into his gag and thrashing.

~~~~



> "This is what I need. I want you to contact Astrid and find out who we have in or near the Temple and also the Honor's Guild. I want an eye kept on the comings and goings on Orshallon and Larissa, they won't know her name, of course, but make sure they have a description of her. I want to know every move either of them makes for the next couple of days, in fact, they are to keep an eye open for the next week. It's possible I won't need that long, but just in case. Also any serving women that come and go, perhaps picking up wash or mending. In addition, I want an eye kept on Lady Felsadora. I want to know where she lives, if she lives alone, which I highly suspect, and what her schedule is. She may come in handy later. While we're at it, have someone give me any details of this dead arduous priest, Terrel. I especially want to know where he may have gone during the few days before his death. Someone should remember seeing him walking through unusual streets, visiting any unusual homes, anything. It's time to put everyone to work. Immediately. I want to find this little tart and discover



 *Within a day, Astrid's network can find out some of the information for you.  You learn that yesterday Orshallan was seen in the company of Larissa when he was making his rounds of the city shrines.  Larissa is said to be quite lovely, with raven black hair and blue eyes.  There are a bevy of servants that see to the needs of the Temple of Heironeous, many of them older laybrothers and laysisters.  They live on the temple grounds.*

*Lady Felsadora does indeed live alone, in a small apartment in a very quiet section of town.  It's the White Wing quarter, a rather insular section of Andeluvay containing people that simply wish to be left alone.  That quarter pays extra fees to the city guards for tighter patrols.*

*Of Terrel you learn that he had been at these games of taking what he wanted from women for a very long time, but most agree that he would never inflict the kind of abuse that Larissa had suffered.  A black eye perhaps, but not much more, he was too much of a coward to inflict further harm.  The odd thing is that he was only seen in his usual haunts in the days before he died.  He was seen nowhere unusual at all.*

~~~~



			
				Loviana said:
			
		

> As Loviana flashing a happy grin she replies joyfully towards the High Righteousness, “I’ve had the most wonderful day too Orshallan and I look forward to diner tomorrow with much anticipation…”
> *Her words trail off as she drops her eyes towards the floor as a small frowns forms on her gorgeous face.*
> 
> Her blue eyes still look towards the floor as she reluctantly ask, “Does this mean are tour of the city is over, and your trip, my High Righteousness?”



  "I've had a wonderful day too Larissa.  But I must return for evening services, my congregation is expecting me.  If you aren't too tired, you are welcome to join us of course.  I must meet with my commanders and seconds tonight as well, but I may be in the gardens later if you would enjoy a midnight stroll," he says with a gentle smile.  Unlike many other men you've met, there isn't a hint of duplicity in his eyes.  Most others would be thinking of a midnight encounter of a much more physical sort, Orshallan simply seems to be asking for a walk.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 26, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "He left about two weeks ago, and he took six others with him...  One of them was Saint Norin, and there was another man that was riding a winged mount.  All of them looked pretty important," the first man stammers.  The second one is moaning into his gag and thrashing.



Gwyn tears the gag off the second, snarling "Have you anything to say to spare your life?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

*The man gasps for a second and then gains his composure.*

"You won't get away with this.  The church will find us, and when they do they'll find you and smite you straight back to the Nine Hells!" he howls.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

*Gwyn reaches into the man's mouth and tears his tongue out.*

"You shouldn't go calling people devils; it upsets them, and then look what happens."

*Gwyn will play with the first man, seeing if his story changes or has discrepancies, for the hours until he is again able to use his Mortal Skin ability.  When he can shapeshift, he inflicts a gut-wound on the man (enough to kill him, but not for an hour or so), ensures that the overconfident one is quite dead, and uses the tongue to assume the second man's form.  He then returns to Wode and gives his report.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana smiles apologetically as she replies in good naturedly, “I’m sorry, I know better than to try and consume any more of your time than I do already.  I do thank you for your invite but…  I’m not sure if it’s such a good idea, and  I’m afraid I would do something stupid, or silly, or simply wrong and that I would embarrasses you in the process.”  Her eyes cast a worried look, “Orshallan, Do you mind if I pass on evening services tonight?”  Loviana not wanting to be seen as scared of attending services continues on with a happy tone, “If you insist upon my going then I simply have no choice in the matter.”

Her eyes light up at his invite for a midnight meeting and a sweet smile forms both from the invite and at what she perceives as his naïveté , “I would love to be your company as you enjoy your midnight stroll."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

"It's all right Larissa, I don't believe you could possibly do something silly, but if you wish, go ahead and rest this evening.  I will enjoy meeting you at midnight," Orshallan says as the carriage pulls up to the Temple.  Orshallan gives her hand a gallant kiss before stepping out and going into the temple proper.  Arnold is there to show Larissa back to her room if she wishes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana smiles again at Orshallan looking for reassurance as they leave the carriage and though he smiles back after he leans down and kissing her hand she feels less than reassured. *

Loviana gives Orshallan a radiant smile as he gallantly kissing her hand at there departing, her voice carries more than a hint of anticipation, “My High Righteousness, I look forward to our midnight stroll.”

* Loviana watching his departure for a few seconds, a slight look of longing on her elegant and pretty face Loviana turns towards Arnold.*

Addressing Arnold with a friendly tone and smile she moves to his side, “I guess I should go back to my room.”

* Loviana lets Arnold guide her even though she’s been around the temple enough to at least figure out how to her room by herself.  Her face conveys the deep thoughts that occupy her mind.*

Once in the room but before Arnold departs she gives him a sheepish smile, “I think Orshallan truly wants me to go to the evening services but I’m not sure I know what to do.”  Her hands twist upon the him of her dress in distress as she continues her plea, “I would hate to embarrass myself, or my importantly to embarrass the High Righteousness himself.”

Her blue eyes finish her plea for help, “Can you teach me what I need to know and do?”


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 28, 2004)

*Some people believed that an assassin’s greatest tool was their mind or their skill, Aekir knew different.  Patience was an assassin’s greatest asset and one of which he never seemed to have the time to indulge.*

_They give me days, when I need months to do this safely._ He thinks, perched on a battlement, in the form of a common wren, watching the ebb and flow of the human tide necessary to sustain a palace such as this.

_Only way to do this in a timely fashion is to begin.  I expect they have a vermin shield to keep small creatures from disturbing them, but I doubt that it extends below._

*Aekir spends some time looking for ventilation to the lower levels, alternatively if there is waste system, he shall enter through there.  He will patiently spend days learning the layout of the lower palace, periodically slaying common vermin below assuming their shapes, disposing of the bodies through the waste system or little used storage rooms.  Primarily he is interested in where people go, important people first, locked doors they make their way through, and locked doors in general.*


----------



## linnorm (Jun 29, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam considers Torr's idea and nods.*

"Those are good questions, I will pursue them with my sources.  If I find that he would be more prone to fight than run we may try luring him out with promises of information on his father's killer.  We could tell him to come alone to a secluded spot and then spirit him away via the sewers to have our talk with him.  I will find the information we need and contact you for another meeting to finalize our plans." Ralam rises and bows slightly, "Until then, good day."

*Ralam leaves the meeting room and goes to see Pellek, one of the guild's information brokers.  He will ask for all available information on the target.*


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 29, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

"Very well," Torr says, nodding in return to the assassin.  "I will await word from you."

*Torr takes his leave and starts heading back toward his house.  He is relieved that Ralam will take on the task of learning more about their intended target.  While confident in his ability to stalk and kill, Torr feels less comfortable in assessing targets...particularly in this city.*

*Pondering the intricacies of politics and power structures in this city starts to make Torr just a little bit edgy.  He makes a couple unexpected detours and stops, pausing to see if anyone might be following him.*

Nervous, are we?  Stormrider chides him.

_Wary,_ Torr snaps back at her.  _We still don't know what that assassin has gotten us into.  No sense being foolish until the matter is settled._

*Stormrider doesn't respond.  Torr continues about his business and heads for home.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

> Once in the room but before Arnold departs she gives him a sheepish smile, “I think Orshallan truly wants me to go to the evening services but I’m not sure I know what to do.”  Her hands twist upon the him of her dress in distress as she continues her plea, “I would hate to embarrass myself, or my importantly to embarrass the High Righteousness himself.”
> 
> Her blue eyes finish her plea for help, “Can you teach me what I need to know and do?”



  "Of course!" Arnold says, perhaps a little too quickly.  With a bit of a blush, he rummages through his pocket until he comes up with a small book.

"This is what the novices use to help them memorize the various ceremonies.  If you haven't been here before, don't worry about the prayers.  Just listen to them sincerely and Heironeous will hear you.  Watch the others when they stand, sit, and kneel.  There are some older lords and ladies who move a bit more slowly, so you're not going to stick out when you don't do it automatically," he says kindly, seeming happy to help.

~~~



> *Ralam leaves the meeting room and goes to see Pellek, one of the guild's information brokers. He will ask for all available information on the target.*



  *In asking for one of the spies, the Guild member there ponders for a moment, and then snaps his finger.*

"I know a woman who can find out anything about anyone, Lady Eradiel.  I'll get a message to her spymaster, and you'll have some kind of answer later tonight."

~~~

*Eradiel, later in the evening Devon comes to you with a simple written request from Kaj Mok, a middleman for one of the illegal guilds.  Assassin, Thief, or any of the others, it really did not matter.  It seems that Kaj has a fellow guildmember that needs information on one Lasket Pardoran, brother of Killian, son of the late Captain of the Watch Killian Pardoran Sr.  The guildmember would like a face-to-face meeting if possible, but it is not a requirement.*

~~~



> *Gwyn reaches into the man's mouth and tears his tongue out.*
> 
> "You shouldn't go calling people devils; it upsets them, and then look what happens."
> 
> *Gwyn will play with the first man, seeing if his story changes or has discrepancies, for the hours until he is again able to use his Mortal Skin ability. When he can shapeshift, he inflicts a gut-wound on the man (enough to kill him, but not for an hour or so), ensures that the overconfident one is quite dead, and uses the tongue to assume the second man's form. He then returns to Wode and gives his report.*



  *The second man screams in muted agony thrashing and howling until blood loss and pain work their magic on him.*

*In the interim you amuse yourself by seeing how far the first man's joints can stretch, and in what directions.  Unfortunetly one of his elbows went entirely out of joint and you sigh with disgust at the flaw in your technique.  The man's story doesn't change his story, so you continue on by squeezing together his joints and bones, seeing how far you can go until they _almost_ break.  It's a fine art, and takes a keen ear to hear the bones creak, and you had to suffocate the second man to stop his incessant moaning so you could work.  The only other pieces of information you get out of the first man is when you use a piece of leather wrapped tighter and tighter around his skull.*

"Orshallan said, said, he said," the man pants, each word an effort against the pain in his head, "said that he wanted, wanted to get, the greatest heroes- ah! in Low'verok to capture the Baroness, not kill her.  He, he, he, wants to convert her."  

*Further tightening, even with a foot stamped in the groin doesn't change his story or elict any new information, so you gag him again, flip out a knife and stab him in the gut, leaving him moaning on the ground.  Taking the form of the second priest, you return to the Hydra's glass well after nightfall.  You get many odd glances from people as you enter, but Wode's guardians let you through to see it soon enough.*

"Interesting enough, I should wonder.  Interesting indeed," Wode comments as your story, its voice lifeless as always, but its eyes wider than normal.  That's a sign that something is probably seriously wrong.  "I'll have need of you within two days, don't leave the area."

*Wode pushes over the rest of your payment, its mind obviously on something else, and waves for you to go.*

~~~

*Aekir, you spend several days seeking weaknesses for vermin to get into the palace.  It seems there are spells that keep out most vermin, but they are not perfect.  It's far easier to penetrate into the castle ground in the form of a cat.  To get into the building... well, changing into a rat and wiggling down a waste pipe is the easiest, if the dirtiest.  Down there, you can kill other rats to keep you in your inocuous shape.  A few dead rats won't matter too much, though you do shove them down waste pipes, drains, and drag them into shadowed corners when you can.*

*The first lower stories of the palace are those above the river, and contain nothing more than storerooms.  However, you do discover two cunningly concealed doors that lead to staircases down.  You see several well-dressed men and women go down there, often with the scent of power upon them.  Following them down, you realize you must be in the great stone columns that hold the palace up over the Tonver River.  The soft sound of water is all around you, rushing in your ears.  You're convinced that more than simply stone and mortar holds these columns up.  The force of magic here is almost palpable.  You can feel it on your skin like sunlight.  And you have a deep seated certainty that to change your form while within here would be a terrible mistake.*

*The columns themselves hold rooms that various wizards, alchemists, and other arcanists work in.  Each door is made of metal and obviously heavily warded, but nowhere have you seen any hint of the mysterious knights.  The few glimpses of experiments you see or hear people talking about sound complicated, technical, and entirely unlike what you're looking for.*

*You press downward, feeling the magic and power on your back and under your feet.  It's unpleasent and could even be called unnerving.  At the end of the columns you slip through a large mental door when one of the oldest wizards opens it.  You must be under the Tonver River itself, you can hear the faint roar of water above you, pressing down...*

*Drips of water fall from the ceiling, splattering on the dozens of crypts down here.  Here is where the bodies of the royal families of Low'verok sleep forever.  Aside from the paths that come from the entrances into the two columns, the rest is a vast underground graveyard, done in the styles of ages past.  The closest to the columns are the oldest, and radiating out from them are the tombs of the newer kings.  In the vast graveyard, silence and shadow reign supreme.  Balls of glowing witchlight hover over some tombs, the final gift from the wizard-kings of old, while others shine with a holy light from some of the god-touched kings.  Illusions of some of the monarchs, commisioned by them in their dying days and executed by their court magicians, have them sleeping peacefully, or endlessly paying court to ghosts long gone.*

*You search amongst the endless graveyard for several days until you figure out where the wizards were going.  Many of them clothed themselves in invisibility the moment they got down here, or turned themselves into mist or other such things.  Whatever they were doing down here, they did not want anyone to know.  Upon occasion some of the more distant royal blood would come here to pay respect to their ancestors, and the magicians avoided them most of all.  It was when one wizard turned himself into a rat to conceal himself that you were able to follow.  You had to hide carefully and tail him with the utmost care, for the man was remarkably wary.  Finally the rat arrived at one of the newest tomb, the one carved for the current monarchs when they finally passed.*

*He seemed to go right through the granite side.  Following suit, you found it to be an illusion covering a set of stairs downward.  Down the stairs was a chamber dug neatly out of the bedrock.  A magical circle of some kind was inlaid on the floor in silver and gold, painted around with blood and herbs.  As you watched that day, the magicans arrived and arranged themselves around the circle, each pricking themselves with a crystal dagger and adding a smear of blood to the circle.  Raising their arms, they chanted.*

_Iana-lay, tular mulor.  Aylon, aybra, aibo, istia amor..._  On and on they chanted, in a language lyrical and beautiful, all the while the circle glowing with power.  The purity of the light hurt your eyes, and you could feel your fur beginning to scortch with the power they were raising.  

*The power came to a terrible note of purity, and with a flash of blinding light, all returned to darkness.  After a single moment, you could see what they were summoning.  A man dressed as a knight, in shining full plate, a plumed helmet, and a long cloak with a device of a crown and throne on it.  It was he that was now providing the source of light in the room, for he was glowling slightly.  He turned and looked at each of the wizards, his eyes blank white and glowing with power, his face stern and unyielding.*

*The knight turns to the side of the room to your right, and what you thought was a solid wall suddenly reveals itself to be anything but.  Candles flare to life, revealing a woman in a royal gown of gold and red, jewels around her neck and fingers, red velvet cloak around her shoulder and pooling on the floor, golden crown on her golden head, seated in throne of carved white marble.  Her eyes are closed, and while she seems to be breathing, she hasn't reacted to the light at all.  A glass or crystal box of some sort surrounds her entirely, preventing anyone from touching her.  The knight steps forward and unsheaths his sword, going to one knee in a sign of fidelity; he is pledging himself to her.*

*This done, he bows his head and vanishes in a flash of light, the woman and throne disappearing into the black again.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 30, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

*Gwyn will go out about the town, and see what he can learn about the Phoenix Knight.  An interesting match, the man who hunts demons against the demon who preys on men; still, not one Gwyn wants to walk into unprepared, if that is what Wode plans.  He listens in particular for tales of his battles, or anything he can learn about the Phoenix Knight's family or loved ones.*


----------



## Rhia (Jun 30, 2004)

*Eradiel, Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

"Hearing the reports from Devon of Astrid's good work with her spies, Eradiel nods and tells him to have them all continue watching. Any information, no matter how small or seemingly unimportant, is to be brought forth. She has Devon draw a bath and he joins her so that she might talk over all there is to do in comfort with plenty of bath oils.*

"I believe I've run out of roads to follow except the road that leads into the temple itself. She seems to have no trail to follow. She's definitely not what she seems, this Larissa. This wound she received... there are only so many possibilities as to how. One, the priest did it. I rule that out as he seems to have been a rather insipid individual. Two, the knight was responsible. That too, I rule out as he was there to protect her, not to harm her. Plus he disappeared in his little 'I've just done another good deed so bye!' kind of way. Three, the girl harmed herself. Now this option has interesting possiblities. In most cases, I'd reject it sight out of hand, but this girl was a bit of a tramp, it would seem. Perhaps she had somehow set her sites on being cared for in the temple. It's a stretch, but can't be ruled out. And four, the two agents there to tag the knight were responsible. This seems the most plausible of all so far. But why did they bother with her? This question brings two answers for me. One, they're sadistic men who couldn't pass by a tender young thing to destroy. Very plausible. Or Two, the girl attacked them first. I don't completely rule this one out since she's an unknown to me, and we already know she wasn't everything she seemed."

*She pauses to see if Devon has anything he'd like to say on the matter. Sinking fully down into the water, she pops back out, fully wet, allowing the water to run down her face before continuing on.*

"No, I think I have to go in and find this girl. Do I go in as Lady Felsadora stopping by to say hi? The woman isn't exactly the warm type, Larissa might not buy it. Perhaps I attempt to get on as a serving girl of some type. I think that might take too long, plus you know how I hate to clean. Perhaps lay in wait outside the temple until she takes another stroll. Though it's likely she'll be with Orshallon in that event, so I better leave that alone. Lady Felsadora seems to be my best bet. I'll just have to come up with a good excuse for being there. What say you, my pet?"

~~~

*Having received the note, Eradiel frowns before looking up at Devon and handing the note over to him to read.*

"The intrepid fool would prefer a face-to-face meeting. I wonder why? Well, have Astrid start on that information immediately. Even if I choose not to help the guildmember, I want to know something of this Lasket Pardoran before meeting with him or her. Oh yes, I'll meet. I'm intrigued. Set up the meeting, I care not when, in a public place that is not a usual haunt for us. Someplace... where I can get a nice wine and some strawberries. May as well enjoy myself while we're out. A place with a private room that is known to not be scryed upon. Whatever you do, you choose the place, not Kaj Mok, nor this person who wants the information."

[ooc: My apologies for not posting sooner. I had been busy and then asked a question in the ooc thread. Whew. I'm here though!]


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 30, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

*Aekir watches silently, scurrying away from the light, hiding in what shadows there are.  He tries to keep his distance from the knight in case he attempts to detect evil.  He tries to understand what they are doing, delving the teachings that were thrust on him for his own dark ritual.*

[ooc: KS: Arcana +6]

_Yllinda_ he thinks to himself when the woman at rest appears.  From the depths of his soul he can feel Eraithon’s sympathy for the queen.  Aekir can not find it in himself to care.  _She is not my assignment, it would endanger my assignment, would likely fail and get me killed.[/I} he reasons with the alien feelings within him.

*He carefully notes the appearance of all the participants, noting anything distinctive in appearance or possessions.  He notes every detail of the ritual, from placement of the people, to the order of arrival.  He memorizes the incantation.  He will continue to watch until they are all gone.  Assuming no complications, he will wait again for a second ritual to insure that it is the same and then begin his trek back up from the catacombs.*

*Arrival back in the daylight is initially dazzling, but his eyes quickly adjust.  He makes his way cautiously back to his boarding house, he checks several times to insure he is not being followed.   Sneaking once again into his rooms finally returning to his native form, he collapses.  Though he slept sporadically in different form, he was always forced to keep his guard up, able to relax finally he sleeps for twelve hours.*

*He rises in the early afternoon.  He makes his way to one of the more respected bathhouses and order a private bath, he pays extra to have his clothes laundered and for a high quality meal to be provided.  Uncharacteristically he languishes in the bath as the water turns from hot to lukewarm.  His perpetual scowl loosens, and he appears almost young as he stares at the ceiling, lost in the relaxation the water brings.*

*The door to his private bath opens as one of the serving girl returns his laundered clothes.  She looks up expectantly for a tip and Aekir finds himself staring at her, lusting after her.  Not to sate his bodies lusts but to fill his hollowness.  The girl sees something she does not like in his stare and quickly leaves.*

As he rises from the bath, he can feel the weakness spread over him, The hunger[/I} he thinks to himself realizing it has been over a day since  he last fed, cursing himself for his foolishness.  He quickly dries himself and leaves the bath house.  He looks from person to person, from prey to prey as he leaves the relatively affluent area and heads back to the Hollow.  He makes his way to a back alley and savagely rips apart a stray dog.   Feeling the hunger reside, he finds a rat and also brings it’s life, it’s spirit, to an end, his scowl has returned.

*Satisfied, he purchase parchment, ink and a quill and returns to his little room drawing a simple, but accurate map of the under palace.  He also attempts to sketch the circle and the dagger that he saw.  When night has truly fallen, he will make his way to the Hydra’s Glass, he will nurse a beer, waiting and watching, until the crowd thins and he will present himself to Wode’s court.*_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* As Loviana takes the small book she uses both of her hands, one takes the book while the other kindly touches the blushing Arnold’s hand.  Loviana wasn’t sure how long it had been since she bedded a man, Terrel had been frightening inept and unequipped to please her even if he had finished, and the blushing of the man before her was having a profound impact upon her.*

* As she listens Loviana continues to smile pleasantly at Arnold as her mind fills with sinful idea after sinful idea.  Mentally Loviana frowns at herself as she refocuses on Orshallan’s face and her tasks at hand, she would bed him and corrupt him if it was the last thing she did. *

Her fair face carrying none of her dark desires as she giggles lightly while breaking into a nervous look that could best be described as that off a school girl, “Ahh… Arnold?  How long until I need to be at evening services?”


----------



## linnorm (Jul 1, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam thanks Pellek and leaves the guildhall to sup at King's Head before returning home to study his spells and plan for the "hunting trip".*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2004)

Lady Eradiel said:
			
		

> "No, I think I have to go in and find this girl. Do I go in as Lady Felsadora stopping by to say hi? The woman isn't exactly the warm type, Larissa might not buy it. Perhaps I attempt to get on as a serving girl of some type. I think that might take too long, plus you know how I hate to clean. Perhaps lay in wait outside the temple until she takes another stroll. Though it's likely she'll be with Orshallon in that event, so I better leave that alone. Lady Felsadora seems to be my best bet. I'll just have to come up with a good excuse for being there. What say you, my pet?"



  *Devon considers for a moment, his hands playing through his mistresses' hair.*  "If you go as Felsadora, you could say that you've come to tender the well-wishes of all those at Honor's Shield.  But say it with a sour little scowl, the woman seemed to resent nearly everything.  Or perhaps you could go as Lady Janel, and simply go in as a parishioner.  If she's staying at the temple, surely she must be going to at least one of the services, it would look a bit odd otherwise.  You could speak to her afterward.  The aftermass of services in churches like that are nothing but big gossip-fests, as I have reason to know," Devon says, leaning down to kiss Eradiel on the brow lingeringly.

*After the evening's plotting Devon will send out the response, requesting that the guildmember meet them in a private room of the Wizard's Sanctum, an Inn that caters to arcanists and is well-known to be protected against scrying magic.*

~~~



			
				Loviana said:
			
		

> Her fair face carrying none of her dark desires as she giggles lightly while breaking into a nervous look that could best be described as that off a school girl, “Ahh… Arnold? How long until I need to be at evening services?”



  "I believe it's about a half-hour m'lady," he says, "and I'm afraid I have to go, I'm attending at this evening's services.  Go ahead and keep that book for a while, I can get it later when you're done with it.  You know how to get to the main sanctuary right?"

*Once he's assure of that, Arnold will leave.*

~~~



			
				Gwyn said:
			
		

> *Gwyn will go out about the town, and see what he can learn about the Phoenix Knight. An interesting match, the man who hunts demons against the demon who preys on men; still, not one Gwyn wants to walk into unprepared, if that is what Wode plans. He listens in particular for tales of his battles, or anything he can learn about the Phoenix Knight's family or loved ones.*



  *Gwyn is able to hear plenty about the Myleron family.  They were a famous demon-hunting noble family for well over a century.  But their centuries of slaying demons had its price.  Ten years ago demon assassins were sent to the Myleron manor and slew nearly everyone inside.  The only ones that survived were Staeven and his mother.  His mother died shortly after, after leading a small army into the Abyss in retaliation for the attack.  None of them ever returned.*

*Staeven himself took up with a wizard and died fighting demons outside the city, but was resurrected by Orshallan and given the title of the Phoenix Knight.  He apparently lives in a modest house outside the city with just a servent or two to tend to the menial chores.  He has neither wife nor children, nor any siblings, and all of his immediate family is dead.*

~~~

*Ralam, Kaj Mok has a response to your request late in the evening.*

"The lady says she'll meet you in a private room in the Wizard's Sanctum Inn tomorrow evening at sundown.  Come alone, she says," Kaj tells you, passing over a written invitation that contains virtually the same words.

~~~

*Torr, when you return home and go to your room, Rosalyn is there, dressed in a very fine gown... that is missing a few key pieces.  She lies on your bed a tray next to her holding a bottle of wine and two glasses.*

"My lord, I...  I love you!  I love only you, and I can be so much more to you than those other girls can be.  Let me prove it to you!" she says, her voice both sincere and desparate.

~~~

*Aekir, you believe you recogize the ritual as a binding ritual, most likely binding some kind of celestial.  Of the participants in the ritual, there were five.  On was an older half-elf woman with black hair and green eyes, tall and thin, wearing robes of blue and silver, runes in Celestial embroidered on her gown.  Another was a middle-aged human man, short and plump with dark hair and eyes.  He wore thin leather gloves and robes of sable-black with his hood up.  The third was an aged human man with white hair and a long white beard.  He had sharp, angular features, pale blue watery eyes, and wore gray robes embroidered in flowing red designs.  He was was of middling height and weight and walked with a tall staff made of silvery metal with a red, star-shaped gem on top.  The fourth was a man who was of the northern barbarian stock.  His skin was white and covered with intricate, flowing black tattoos on all his exposed skin, including his face.  His eyes were entirely black, and he seemed to be fairly young and strong, with a stocky build.  His head was shaved and he bore a tall staff with a large clear gem in the center socket and four, smaller gems arranged around it.  The fifth person was clearly a Positai, a genasi touched by the plane of positive energy.  His slightly glowing yellow-white skin, wild white hair, and golden eyes were unmistakable signs of the breed.  He wore yellow robes and heavy golden jewelry.  Though he seemed not much older than the barbarian, the others treated him with deference.*

*During the ceremony there was no idle chatter.  The only words spoken in the ceremonial room were the words of the ceremony.  Fatigue and the intricacies of the language made it hard to remember it all, but you believe you got as many of the words as you could.*

*Waiting for a second ritual you have to wait three days, sipping the water from tops of the graves, eating the bodies of your rat victims to stay alive.  Occasionally you have spells of dizziness from being down here, or is it hunger?  Lack of sleep?  It's hard to tell.  Finally the second ritual starts.  The people seem to arrive in random order, their faces grave and focused.  Again they perform the ritual, passing around a dagger made of crystal, the hilt in the shape of a tower, the guard that of a circling dragon with a man on its back.*

*The ritual seems the same, but you can feel the words seeming to hum in your bones, racing over your brain.  The lights seem to hurt your eyes, and for a moment you thought you saw the summoned knight turn and look at you.  You blink, and he's looking at the queen, as he was before.  Your mission completed, you scurry back to the daylight.*

*Taking your rest, your dreams are odd.  You relive seeing the ritual again and again.  In some of the dreams you are one of the magicians, in others you are the knight, and once you are the queen.  Rising later in the day, you take both a large meal and a hot bath, lost in your thoughts.*

*Slinking into the Hollow to satisfy your hunger, you wait by one of the stinking trash piles.  Rats swarm on it, indifferent to your presence, even after you kill one of their number.  And when a sturdy dog shows up to feast on the rats, you grab it, dash it agains the wall and dismember the creature, throwing the limbs to the rats.  Gasping as you drink in its spirit, you hardly notice the pain at first.  Your eyes flutter open as see the pitiful dog has a death-grip on your left hand with its jaws.  You have to break its jaws to release your hand, and can see the wounds from its teeth very clearly.  The wound throbs slightly.*

*Going back to your home, you make a rough sketch of the diagram and dagger.  Bandaging your hand, you make your way to the Hydra's Glass after nightfall.  Wode's guard usher you over to its court immeditaely.  Wode has none of its usual companions here tonight and holds a glass filled with a potent drink of some sort in its hand.*

"You've been gone long enough.  What did you find?" it asks, its voice carrying an unusual acerbic bite.

[Here is what the dagger and diagram looked like.]


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 1, 2004)

*He looks at Wode, as always, appraising for weakness.  For a long moment silence fills the room.*

_There must be a price.  It is a weakness they can exploit, a motivation they can understand._

“I have the information you seek,” his deep gravelly voice speaks in near monotone, “but we have not yet talked of price.  I seek a weapon, magical in nature, powerful against undead.”  He watches Wode, waiting for a reaction.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2004)

"Curious weapon for you," Wode says, its eyes showing a flash of anger.  "But one that can be obtained.  Let me see what you have, and we'll see the value of what you brought us."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

*Loviama: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana nods her head as she replies with a smile, “Yes, Arnold, I know my way there.”

* Her smile despairs when alone, replaced with mixed look of nervousness and concentration as she sits upon her bed and begins to page through the small book.*

* After ten minutes of study Loviana leaves the book on the bed and moves of to the mirror, after some primping and the possible change in wardrobe, Loviana leaves the room, grabbing the book as she leaves for the main sanctuary.* 

* Once in the main sanctuary she’ll look over the audience, but her blue eyes mainly look for Orshallan as she hopes for the chance to make eye contact. *


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 2, 2004)

*Aekir, Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

“In the hours of the night, five came secretly to the royal catacombs.  Through an illusionary wall, they descended to a chamber below the river. From person to person they passed a crystal dagger, anointing a crystal and gold circle with their blood.  They chanted in what I presume to be celestial causing the circle to emmit a bright flash of light from which one of the knights appeared.  A wall at this point disappeared, revealing a woman on a throne, who appeared to be unconscious, behind a crystal wall.  The knight entered the room and knelt before the wall and the woman.”

“Of the summoners there were five, The first was an older half-elf woman with black hair and green eyes, tall and thin, wearing robes of blue and silver, with runes in embroidered on her gown.. The second was a middle-aged human man, short and plump with dark hair and eyes. He wore thin leather gloves and black hooded robe which he wore up.  The third was an old human man with white hair and a long white beard. He had sharp, angular features, pale blue watery eyes, and wore gray robes embroidered in flowing red designs. He was of middling height and weight and walked with a tall staff made of silvery metal with a red, star-shaped gem on top.  The fourth was a man who was of the northern barbarian stock. His skin was white and covered with intricate, flowing black tattoos on all his exposed skin, including his face. His eyes were entirely black, and he seemed to be fairly young and strong, with a stocky build. His head was shaved and he bore a tall staff with a large clear gem in the center socket and four, smaller gems arranged around it.  The fifth person was clearly a Positai.  He wore yellow robes and heavy golden jewelry. He seemed young, but the others treated him with deference.”

“I watched two rituals, to insure compare them.  They both happened nearly the same, they arrived in a different order and they stood around the circle in a different order, but followed the same ritual with the same result.”

*Aekir will produce his maps and sketches.*

“This is the layout of the underground,” he says indicating his map, “And these are sketches of the dagger they passed and the circle.  Note, I am not a cartographer or an artist.”

“The chant was difficult, it was in a language I did not understand, I can only tell it to you partially.”


----------



## Rhia (Jul 3, 2004)

*Eradiel, Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5*

"Mmm. I love your crafty mind. I think going in as a parishiner sounds the simplest, so probably the best bet to try first." She absently drags handfuls of water up his chest, letting the water trickle back down, "Find out first thing in the morning the times of each of the services. It's about time I become a faithful worshipper of Heironeous, may Lolth forgive me." Smiling wickedly, she braces her hand against his chest and wraps her fingers around a short horn nestled in his black hair. "Perhaps you can show me the ways of the innocent and devout women of prayer. Or rather, how you would break them."

[ooc: Once I know the scheduled service times, I'll post again having Eradiel show up to a morning and/or daytime service on the morrow. Meeting the guildmember in the evening precludes evening services for a couple of days. I changed spells after last post on character sheet.]


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 3, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Torr, when you return home and go to your room, Rosalyn is there, dressed in a very fine gown... that is missing a few key pieces. She lies on your bed a tray next to her holding a bottle of wine and two glasses.*
> 
> "My lord, I... I love you! I love only you, and I can be so much more to you than those other girls can be. Let me prove it to you!" she says, her voice both sincere and desparate.




*Torr grins in appreciation for her efforts.  Next to Madam's girls, Rosalyn is painfully, deliciously innocent.*

_Guess we'll have to build her up just a bit more before our final betrayal,_ Torr thinks at Stormrider.  She remains quiet, but Torr senses her amusement.

"My dear Rosalyn," Torr says as he takes in her beautiful body.  "You look ravishing...I would need the King's bard's way with word to do you justice."

*Torr gently sits on the edge of the bed beside her.  He gazes deeply into her eyes, softening in response to her need.  His hand brushes back stray locks from her temple.  Fingertips slide down to her neck, then down across the sheer fabric of her gown.  Lightly, he explores her every feminine curve - those covered by fabric and those more scandalously exposed.*

"My needs are great and complicated," he says in a throaty whisper.  "I know you love me deeply, but are you certain you are strong enough to be my emotional anchor all alone?  I would leave the responsibilty in your hands solely, such is my desire.  But I must be certain that the challenge won't hurt you.  I couldn't stand the thought of hurting one I care for so dearly."

*He smiles warmly and leans over to kiss her on the lips.*

"Dearest Rosalyn, you say you can be more to me than the other girls...and are ready to prove it.  Prove it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

Loviana said:
			
		

> * After ten minutes of study Loviana leaves the book on the bed and moves of to the mirror, after some primping and the possible change in wardrobe, Loviana leaves the room, grabbing the book as she leaves for the main sanctuary.*
> 
> * Once in the main sanctuary she’ll look over the audience, but her blue eyes mainly look for Orshallan as she hopes for the chance to make eye contact. *



  *Orshallan is an excellent speaker and a skilled orator, and he makes what might be a rather confusing ceremony for you rather interesting.  There's a great deal of pagentry in Heironeous' faith, with careful processions, use of various relics and artifacts, and very specific rites.*

*But what catches your attention is when Orshallan goes to the pulpit to deliver his sermon.  The subject today is on evil and redemption.*

"The sins of the evil, the vile, the wicked, the most heinous crimes against the heavens can be cleansed and washed away if someone truly wants to change.  For those that cannot even see the reasons, they can be made to see the light with care and persistance.  Demons can even be redeemed, though one must always do this with great care.  And protective magics," he says the last with a hint of humor, and a faint chuckle ripples through the crowd.  

"One must show those who are wicked the benefits of the light.  A relationship built on kindness will last longer, be stronger, and have far more benefits than those based on power, manipulation, and dominance.  One that you love will do things for you simply because they wish do.  One who is enslaved will only do what they are forced to.  A slave would never praise, only simper.  One you love, and who loves you, will show you respect, kindness, and devotion.

"To help redeem the wicked, one much be patient and persistant, and never give up, even in the face of overwhelming adversity.  Never doubt yourself, or the innate goodness of all living things.  Good will indeed triumph in the end, for all the good things of the world will be stronger and last for much longer than any evil thing.  Hate is not boundless, for it will burn itself up.  But love, kindess, virtue, these things live forever."

*Loviana is rather sure that Orshallan caught her eyes a couple times at least.  His gaze was piercing, like a sharp ray of sunlight.  If she wants, Loviana can return to her room until her midnight stroll.  As the moon rises and the air fades to black and blue, Orshallan arrives at Larissa's room to escort her to the gardens.  He wears only a simple cream-colored linen robe along with an ornate golden holy symbol.  He smiles and hand her a yellow rose to twine in her hair.  Holding his arm out for her to take as if they were at a noble's party, he leads her to the gardens, and within them to a secluded arbor.*

"Larissa... I greatly desired to talk to you today, but it took me until now to find the words," he began gently, holding both of her hands.  "I believe truth is very important in all things, and yet it is not a luxury that a man born into my strata of society can always afford.  But I must be truthful to you, whatever the cost.  I have not known you long Larissa... but I do like you a great deal.  When I first saw you in the Honor's Shield, I will admit I was startled.  Several years ago there was a woman I loved that had raven hair and blue eyes, and for a moment you reminded me of her.

"But you were very different from that lady.  She died unexpetedly of an illness when she went to visit her parents, and did not wish to return to the land of the living when she was quite happy in the heavens.  I had seen myself as alone in the world again until I met you.  When you nearly died, I was stricken, and took it upon myself to see you would not suffer your terrible fate.  I was haunted, wondering if I was trying to save my departed by saving you.  But as I have talked and traveled with you these past few days I have seen that I have not.  I like you for whom _you_ are, not what my departed was.  

Orshallan sighs.  "I am a cautious man Larissa, though a man who cares for a woman is supposed to throw caution to the wind.  I have tried to discern your heart so that I would not be intruding on something on which I was not welcome.  Larissa, I see a shadow on your heart, your soul, your very name.  What should be clear to me is obstructed, veiled, laced with confusion.  Please, what is it that places this on you?"

~~~



			
				Torr said:
			
		

> "Dearest Rosalyn, you say you can be more to me than the other girls...and are ready to prove it. Prove it."



  *Rosalyn dives in with a will, her lips hungry and searching, her hands caressing almost frantically.  It soon becomes obvious that she was watching Scarlet, Pearl, and Chastity's performance very carefully, even through her emotional anguish.  She cries out Torr's name and professes her love over and over again as the night goes on.  She is quite willing to do anything you ask of her, anything at all.*

~~~



			
				Lady Eradiel said:
			
		

> Smiling wickedly, she braces her hand against his chest and wraps her fingers around a short horn nestled in his black hair. "Perhaps you can show me the ways of the innocent and devout women of prayer. Or rather, how you would break them."



  *Devon moans in his throat at his mistress' caress, but then pulls himself back slightly.*

"Innocent and devout are always the most repressed, and often the most willing once they're broken.  Illusions often work, illusions showing yourself as a loved one and speaking harsh words.  Meddling with their mines, adding a memory or two of weakness that you can exploit are always fun.  And simply learning their secret fantasies and making them see how truly _wicked_ they are, or think they are... it will bring them down quickly enough," Devon says with a toothy smile.

~~~



			
				Aekir said:
			
		

> *Aekir will produce his maps and sketches.*
> 
> “This is the layout of the underground,” he says indicating his map, “And these are sketches of the dagger they passed and the circle. Note, I am not a cartographer or an artist.”
> 
> “The chant was difficult, it was in a language I did not understand, I can only tell it to you partially.”



  *Wode listens to everything Aekir has to say, a faint expression of alarm on its face.  Looking at the sketches, its face loses some of its color.*

"I'll need you in two day's time for a mission outside of Andeluvay, assassination mission.  We'll have a weapon for you by then," it says tersely, looking at Aekir with eyes far too bright.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* As they walked into the secluded garden Loviana wraps her arms around Orshallan’s arm, hugging it and him affectionately in the process.  She had been on the verge of telling him what a wonderful, not to mention, and inspiring sermon he had given but the look on his face, the tone of his voice, and the words he spoke made her forget all about the complement. *

Loviana does little to hid the emotions that his words cause and after sighing she smiles meekly and wishfully as she replies softly, “No my dear Orshallan I guess you could not leave well enough alone, I take it there’s no chance of us ignoring this small detail is there?”  She looks hopefully at him but her blue eyes quickly sink towards the ground as her elegant face turns to sadness, “I’m sorry Orshallan, I would tell you that it was accidentally, that the heartache to come was unintentional, but that would simply be another lie…”

* As her eyes teared up, something she could do on command but wasn’t doing here, Loviana warps her arms tightly around Orshallan hoping that he would do the same to her. *  

Her tender lips now next to his ear she whispers into his pleading into his ear, “I have no desire to hurt you now, you’ve done more for me than any person ever has, but I can’t change what I have done, and I suspect you lack that power also.”

Pulling back, the tears unstoppable now, Loviana wraps her arms protectively around her chest as she self-conscious notes her own continuing desires for the man before her.  Forcing herself to look upon Orshallan, her face is a continued mixture of sadness, desire, embarrassment, and seriousness she utters a plea, “Orshallan, my dear, would you throw caution into the wind tonight and love me like the women you think I am?  If you bid this request I will answer your questions in the morning.”


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 6, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Rosalyn dives in with a will, her lips hungry and searching, her hands caressing almost frantically.  It soon becomes obvious that she was watching Scarlet, Pearl, and Chastity's performance very carefully, even through her emotional anguish.  She cries out Torr's name and professes her love over and over again as the night goes on.  She is quite willing to do anything you ask of her, anything at all.*




After two hours of exhausting play, Torr lays back in satisfaction.  The breeze through the porch door cooling his sweaty chest.  Rosalyn is curled up in his arm, dozing.

_Our little project is coming along nicely,_ Torr says to Stormrider.  _I don't recall ever seeing such an enthusiastic turn around in a girl before.  It'll be a shame when you have me betray her._

All the more satisfying, as you're well aware, Stormrider says.  I sense a hint of emotional attachment for her beginning to build deep down in your psyche.  Don't get any silly notion that I might let you keep her.

*Torr realizes that Stormrider is reading his thoughts better than he can.  He is starting to get attached to Rosalyn in a twisted dominant/submissive sort of way.  In the end, it doesn't matter.  If he were to start caring for Rosalyn, it would just give Stormrider that much more emotional energy on which to feed when she made him betray and kill her.*

I would like to push the young woman's limits one last time tonight, Stormrider says.  After tonight's display, I think this will either push her over the edge or inextricably bind her to you.  Either would suit me.

*Stormrider whispers her plan to Torr, who feels a chill run through his body.*

_I'm not sure I can pull that off,_ he says, looking for a way out.

You will do exactly as I tell you! Stormrider screams, sending a sharp wave of pain through his body.  I am in charge in this relationship.  Don't make me remind you again.

*Torr lays in quiet shock for a moment, allowing the tingling residual of the pain to run its course.  He was unprepared to endure Stormrider's wrath, so seldom had she pushed Torr in the last few months.*

*Torr gently withdraws his arm from Rosalyn, careful not to wake her.  He finds his crumpled pants on the floor and searches through one of his belt pouches for a vial he had purchased earlier.  From the dresser, he withdraws a hand mirror and looks at himself for a long, hard minute.  He then closes his eyes, unstoppers the cork, and quaffs the Doppleganger Juice and visualizes his intended new form - height, figure, eyes, hair, lips, even voice.*

*He feels the magic course through his system, altering the form of his body.  When the transfomation feels complete, he opens his eyes again.  In shock, he almost drops the mirror.  He has to admit that the magic worked rather well.*

Don't dawdle, Stormrider says.  The effect won't last all night.

*Torr returns the mirror and slips naked back under the sheets.  He slides up beside the sleeping Rosalyn and begins to caress and stroke her body...seeking to gently and erotically waken her.  As she starts to rouse, he straddles her with one leg and begins to passionately kiss her on the lips.  When she awakens fully, he breaks the kiss and pushes back so that she may look upon him completely.*

*Rosalyn gasps when she wakes to find Chastity (or a reasonably close likeness) straddling her.*

"Prove it, my love," Torr whispers in a voice that is not his own.


----------



## Rhia (Jul 6, 2004)

*Eradiel, Drow Wizard/Mindbender*

"Ah, well then, let me see. What could be your wildest fantasies?" 

*Eradiel slides across Devon, straddling him. She pins his arms back against the tub and delves into his mind. The tiefling, of course, is quite aware of her powers. She does not hide what she's doing as she forces her will upon his. This was a much clearer way for her to know what he desires than for him to merely tell her with words. Words were so constricting.*

*She tucks the information she finds in there away, to gift him with his fantasies another day. If he was bad. Very bad.*

~~~

*Her tiefling lover exhausts Eradiel, and she enters trance early. Of course, this words perfectly with her plans to attend morning services at the temple. She can get two sets of services in before meeting this mystery guildmember at night. _Perhaps I can find a plaything on my way home from this elusive meeting. I haven't had a chance to play all week._ A smile cracks her lips.*

*Before she leaves, she reminds Devon of the information Astrid needs to give her for her evening meeting. Eradiel does, indeed, change into the Lady Janel. From her carriage, before entering the Temple, she casts a spell to misguide anyone seeking out evil. Coming into the Temple alone and early, she chooses a seat in the very back. Her eyes flit over the people as they enter. She seeks both the black-haired beauty and the High Righteousness.*

[ooc: Basically scanning the crowd. I realized she doesn't have the spell slots to handle two services and the meeting that night, so she'll just have to do the one today.]


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 6, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

*Aekir notes the alarm on Wode’s face as he divulges the information to him*

_It appears there is a concentration of power beyond the Butterflies initial expectations.  This could bode poorly.  Apparently he finds my information worth the price of the weapon._



			
				Wode said:
			
		

> "I'll need you in two day's time for a mission outside of Andeluvay, assassination mission. We'll have a weapon for you by then,"




 *Aekir nods accepting the mission.*

_It is possible they are sending me away for my protection, more likely theirs.  Still I don’t believe that I was detected and shouldn’t be in danger unless they are planning on acting in such a way that would reveal they had been spied upon._

*Aekir begins to leave and will stop and turn back.*

“Any word on the “victim” in the alley?”


----------



## linnorm (Jul 6, 2004)

*Ralam, Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Ralam, Kaj Mok has a response to your request late in the evening.*
> 
> "The lady says she'll meet you in a private room in the Wizard's Sanctum Inn tomorrow evening at sundown.  Come alone, she says," Kaj tells you, passing over a written invitation that contains virtually the same words.




*Ralam nods after scanning the note and thanks Kaj.  After a night filled with more dreams of _her_ Ralam awakens and studies his spells before eating a light breakfast.  He spends the day relaxing, hoping to speed the curse's removal.  At sundown Ralam makes his way to the Wizard's Sanctum.  Upon entering he scans the room and takes stock of the inhabitants and locations of the exits.*









*OOC:*


Spell lineup => Detect Poison, Spring Sheath (x2); Getaway, Undetectable Alignment; Nondetection


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

"The victim is of less concern in the light of this information.  She hasn't talked, you'll be happy to hear," Wode says, its mind clearly elsewhere.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 6, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/Figther 4/Soul Eater 6*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The victim is of less concern in the light of this information.  She hasn't talked, you'll be happy to hear," Wode says, its mind clearly elsewhere.




“She lived then.”  Aekir says tonelessly.

_If she didn’t talk, then she is hiding something.  What is a good question.  Perhaps I should remove the possibility of her talking.  Wode seems worried, if he (she?) is worried then it may prove relevant to me._

“You already suspected there were people summoning celestial aide.  Why do the particulars of who and what concern you more?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

"Those ones you mentioned are particularly powerful, and if they continue to summon more of these celestials, then things will becomes very difficult for us.  You can understand that, I hope," Wode says, its voice bitter.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * As they walked into the secluded garden Loviana wraps her arms around Orshallan’s arm, hugging it and him affectionately in the process.  She had been on the verge of telling him what a wonderful, not to mention, and inspiring sermon he had given but the look on his face, the tone of his voice, and the words he spoke made her forget all about the complement. *
> 
> Loviana does little to hid the emotions that his words cause and after sighing she smiles meekly and wishfully as she replies softly, “No my dear Orshallan I guess you could not leave well enough alone, I take it there’s no chance of us ignoring this small detail is there?”  She looks hopefully at him but her blue eyes quickly sink towards the ground as her elegant face turns to sadness, “I’m sorry Orshallan, I would tell you that it was accidentally, that the heartache to come was unintentional, but that would simply be another lie…”
> 
> ...



  "Larissa..." Orshallan says, hugging her close.  "I have discovered, to my youthful sorrow, that love crosses all boundaries, of wealth, class, learning, age, and now even good and evil.  I could love you."  Orshallan places a kiss on Loviana's cheek.  "And I would be honored if you would spend the night in my embrace."  You can see tears sparkling on Orshallan's cheeks in the moonlight.  

*Rising from the bench, Orshallan walks back to his quarters with Loviana, nodding solemnly to the few other priests and servants he passes.  Taking her into his quarter, hardly more lush than some of the acolyte's cells, he draws her down onto his bed and into his embrace.  And that is all he does, he cradles Loviana in his arms all night long, and occasionally she can feel him tremble as if he is holding back tears.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Laying in bed, wrapped in Orshallan’s tender embrace, Loviana contemplates more things then she can imagine as she listens absently to Orshallan’s sobs.  It wasn’t the first time a man had broken into tears while bedding her, but even Loviana’s ice-cold heart knew there was a difference between sobbing from physical pain and mental anguish, Loviana had no doubt that in Orshallan’s case it was the later. * 

* Loviana wasn’t quite sure how she felt about that realization, Orshallan had always stuck her as a man of his word but she doubted rather or not he could truly love her, or allow himself to love her, when he found out what she truly was, but if he truly could then she didn't know what to do and her own mixed feelings nearly made her tears join those of Orshallan. *   

* Tired of feigning sleep Loviana roles over, laying one of her legs upon Orshallan’s before she scoots in closer, finally next to him she lightly kisses his ear as her fingers lightly play with his chest hair. *

Nuzzling him lightly with her nose as her hand starts to explore more of Orshallan’s body she whispers in a near pleading tone, “My lord, no tears, I’m afraid we will have time for that soon enough.” 

Reflecting upon the tender touch he had demonstrated before Loviana’s tone turns sultry as she continues to whisper and explore, “Besides I’m not quite though with you yet.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

*Orshallan gently takes Loviana's hands and places them back at her side.*

"No," he says softly.  "I'm afraid that won't go well for either of us.  Just rest love."  He gives her a tender kiss on the forehead and lightly strokes her hair.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* A moment of shock crosses Loviana’s face, she wasn’t use to being rejected, but it quickly turns to sadness, embarrassment, and apology. *

As she settles and allows him to stoke her hair she sighs and tries to hide the hurt as she replies to his words, “I’m sorry, I guess I’m in the trap of only think of one way to make someone happy…”  Still feeling ashamed she pauses trying to think of something else to say, “So a copper for your thoughts?”


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 7, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*



			
				Wode said:
			
		

> "Those ones you mentioned are particularly powerful, and if they continue to summon more of these celestials, then things will becomes very difficult for us.  You can understand that, I hope," Wode says, its voice bitter.




“If they are too powerful to assault, then find some other way to neutralize them.  If the celestials are being bound into service this is no better than slavery, in fact it is slavery.  Even if they aren’t, mortals who summon celestials are usurping the will of the gods.  Celestials don’t sit in heaven picking daisies, they have a purpose and this circle is taking them away from that purpose.”  

“I would suggest using a subtly approach, convince the summoners what they are doing is wrong and let the more conservative elements in certain churches become aware of what they are doing.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

"It's a possibility, but not a sure thing.  You would have difficulty binding a celestial at the best of times, and if they're swearing themselves to the queen willingly, it may just be that the wizards are nothing more than a delivery service for the celelstials."


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 7, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

“I know very little of such things, but I have heard stories of the great mages calling forth archangels with a flick of their wrists.  Now they may just be stories, but I would not think it would take 5 presumably powerful mages a considerable effort to call, what presumably is not the greatest of angels, forth to do the queens bidding.”

*Aekir looks thoughtful a moment.*

“I don’t know if it is even possible, but they may be creating these celestials, drawing on the energy of the heavens to an embodiment of what they desire.  Then they are truly playing with things a mortal should not.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

"And you never do such things?" Wode asks, raising an eyebrow.  "Mortals always push the bounds of the gods, it is the way of things.  I have found that to be true in all my years."


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 7, 2004)

“I couldn’t care less what they are doing.  Others will however.  There is a reason they are keeping this a secret.  If I were intent on stopping them, I would have those other concerned parties do it for me.  I know the Butterfly has subtle people working for it.  I would have one of those subtle people to get word to the correct persons who would be concerned about the King, or whomever ordered this, usurping the power of the gods for their own end.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

Loviana said:
			
		

> * A moment of shock crosses Loviana’s face, she wasn’t use to being rejected, but it quickly turns to sadness, embarrassment, and apology. *
> 
> As she settles and allows him to stoke her hair she sighs and tries to hide the hurt as she replies to his words, “I’m sorry, I guess I’m in the trap of only think of one way to make someone happy…”  Still feeling ashamed she pauses trying to think of something else to say, “So a copper for your thoughts?”



  "I'm sorry Larissa... I don't mean to hurt you, but I must confess I'm somewhat afraid of you.  I have made some guesses as to the life you live, and I think, right at this moment, there's only one way an act of physical love can go.  I do believe I love you, but I think such things will no serve either of us well in the end.  I'm not rejecting you, I'm just trying to save such things for the right time.

"Do you understand?  I don't want to hurt you, because I think that you've been hurt a great deal in your life, and I don't want to add to that."

~~~



			
				Torr said:
			
		

> *Rosalyn gasps when she wakes to find Chastity (or a reasonably close likeness) straddling her.*
> 
> "Prove it, my love," Torr whispers in a voice that is not his own.



  *Rosalyn's mouth hangs open as her dark eyes fill with surprise, jelousy, anger, and desire.  Gaining control of herself, and summoning up strength from unknown reserves, Rosalyn flips Chastity so that she is now dominating the "helpless" blonde woman.*

"I'm better than you, and I love him more that you ever could, you filthy whore!" Rosalyn cries, one fragile hand going to Chastity's throat, the other raking down her body.  Rosalyn is far too weak to actually do any harm to Torr, but he puts up a bit of the expected struggle as Rosalyn attempts to dominate her rival, to humiliate her so that she would never dare set foot in her master's house again.  Her scratches barely hurt, and she doesn't have the leverage to do much else, but she tries her best.

~~~

*At the Wizard's Sanctum, in one of the private chambers, Ralam sits in a plush chair, at a massive table full of fine foods.  An hour nearly passes before a discrete knock on the door delivers a servant, a well-dressed dark-haired butler, and a beautifully-gowned and veiled lady of wealth.  It seems that Lady Eradiel has arrived.*

~~~



			
				Aekir said:
			
		

> “I couldn’t care less what they are doing. Others will however. There is a reason they are keeping this a secret. If I were intent on stopping them, I would have those other concerned parties do it for me. I know the Butterfly has subtle people working for it. I would have one of those subtle people to get word to the correct persons who would be concerned about the King, or whomever ordered this, usurping the power of the gods for their own end.”



  "Noted.  I'll pass your concerns along," Wode says, waving a clear dismissal.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana smiles and her fingers start to lightly brushing his chest again.  Scooting closer into his embrace Loviana’s voice shows the smile that’s hidden in the darkness.  *

“I’m just as scared as you, my dear Orshallan, this isn’t how I it was to go…  I’m not suppose to feel the way I do for you…”  Her voice trails off as she thinks about her feelings, sighing she continues, “I’m honestly risking everything I know and love in simply entertaining these thoughts.”

* She sets up in the bed, taking the covers with her even though she has clothes on out of respect for his wishes and leans against the headboard.*

“I don’t want you to be scared of me, but I guess we don’t get everything we wish for, and sadly I can’t blame you.”  Obviously upset she reaches for a light and also asks, “Orshallan, could you something with the shadows?  I want to look at you...  Though I doubt you want to look at me.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*From Orshallan's hand radiates a pure, golden light, banishing the darkness.  In Orshallan's face Loviana sees a great mix of emotions, love, sadness, and a great deal of conflict.  He meets her eyes easily, staring deeply into them as if he's searching for an answer he's not sure he wants to see.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

*Loviana: half-nymph/female (Corruptor/Bondblade/Rogue)*

* Looking, and feeling, meek Loviana’s smile reflect both her and Orshallan's feelings.  She visibly hesitates as she looks for both the words and also the strength to speak them. *

“I’m not sure where to begin, the truth I’m afraid is so ugly that no matter what you claim about love, you simply won’t…  I see it in your face, your not afraid to love something evil, you would simply see that as a challenge, something to restore to glory, but you don’t see me that way.”

* Hoping to soften her words and the pain in his expression Loviana brushes a delicate hand over his cheek, and up into his hairline, her own meek smile twitching momentary upwards into a full smile. *

“I think you’re already in love with me, and that terrifies you, cause your not thinking about restoring me to glory…  You’re worried that you’ll simply except me for who, and what I am.”

As she continues to stroke his hair, “I guess where to begin is to tell you where I lied to you, “I’m not from the sea of songs though everything I said wasn’t a lie…  I have seen a song pearl and not everyone in the area deals with them.”  She looks upon his face, hoping her small jest will make him smile as she continues on, “I’m honestly not sure where I’m from but I believe I’m from the Drell Wood, not that it matters I wasn’t there for long.”

* With both of her hand she brushes her thick hair away from her ears, and she leans in close, allowing him to see the slight points of her hair that are often to hard to see when not close or are simply covered in hair. *

“I’m not human, or correction I’m only half human, I never knew my father and my mother was a nymph, to be honest I never really knew her either.”

* Looking upon his eyes Loviana hesitates and stops from delving into her own history and instead she concentrates upon changing her appearance, unlike never before, this time she takes upon her normal features… Her raven black her appears to burst into dried blood as her coppery red hair comes to the foreground and the blue eyes of Lydia, Orshallan’s former lover, darken to Loviana’s sea green eyes. *

Looking slightly worried Loviana casts her eyes upon Orshallan, “Well, it’s mostly an illusion but this is the true me…  This is what I really look like.”


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 13, 2004)

*Torr pulls Rosalyn along, mixing his own personality with hints of Chastity's.  He lets her scratch and claw and slap him.  In return, he tries to cajole her into loving him/her - to be a gentle and passionate lover.*

Delicious, Stormrider says, reveling in the girl's tormented emotions.  Truly, she may become my finest feast yet.

*After half an hour, the potion finally wears off and Torr reverts to his own form underneath Rosalyn.  She is shocked and exhausted, crying in frustration and passion.  Torr gently rolls her off him and he holds her quietly for some time.*

"Truly my needs are great," he whispers in her ear.  "Never has a woman been so caring and loving of me.  Dearest Rosalyn, thank you.  Thank you...my love."

You are still weak, my pet, Stormrider says mockingly.  Torr realizes that his passion for Rosalyn is quite real and there is no way to hide it from his symbiont.  No matter, she says, I will feast all the more in the end.

*Torr ignores Stormrider and treats Rosalyn like a love worthy of a bardic epic for the rest of the night and again the following morning, further cementing their relationship.*


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 13, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

*Aekir steps from the Hydra’s Glass.  He shakes his head, trying to clear it.*

_You don’t care if they succeed or not.  It is of no concern to you.  Not yet.  You are the instrument not the hand._

*He makes his way through the streets, going down an alley to make sure he isn’t being followed.  Shifting to the form of a rat he waits.  After a half hour, he makes his way to the hovel some would call a boarding house where his room is.  He stares at it from the outside.*

_Two days.  It is best that my face is not seen._

*He turns and makes his way out of the city.  He traps small animals for food and souls, sleeping under the open sky for that night and the following night.  Though he would not admit it to himself, moving through the wilderness is a welcome relief to the constant pressure of the catacombs.*

*On the second day he returns to his boarding house, pays the land lord three more months in advance, gets himself cleaned up and begins people watching in the Hydra’s Glass again, until once again, Wode returns.*


----------



## linnorm (Jul 13, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam stands and bows, gesturing to a chair that matches the one he occupied.*

"It is an honor to meet you, my lady.  Please, refresh yourself.  Business is best done when one is relaxed."

*Ralam will wait to return to his chair until Lady Eradiel seats herself.  While waiting, and after sitting, he will discreetly size up both Lady Eradiel and her butler.*


----------



## Rhia (Jul 13, 2004)

*Eradiel pauses, taking in the man before her and the room around her. He is gentlemanly as he stands and bows, a man well versed in courtly politeness.*

"Well met, good sir," Eradiel moves to take seat, gracefully relaxing into the chair, "I hope I did not keep you long. Today has been... somewhat trying. My apologies." Without turning her gaze away from the man she speaks to Devon, "Wine please."

*As Devon goes about pouring a glass of wine for his mistress, and refilling the man's glass, Eradiel silently sends her thoughts to him, "_Do let me know if you find anything peculiar about this one. Sometimes you see things I do not._" As Devon hands her a goblet, Eradiel slides her veil up to the velvet hat upon her head. Edges of burgandy hair can be seen under the hat framing pale skin and green eyes. Her jade gown, as always, revealing sumptuous curves.*

"Perhaps a toast to start things off. And then a name, if you will. I should like to have something of which to call you."

*Her smile is teasing, her eyes sparkling as she holds the goblet in the air waiting to see what type of toast this guild member would offer.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * Looking, and feeling, meek Loviana’s smile reflect both her and Orshallan's feelings.  She visibly hesitates as she looks for both the words and also the strength to speak them. *
> 
> “I’m not sure where to begin, the truth I’m afraid is so ugly that no matter what you claim about love, you simply won’t…  I see it in your face, your not afraid to love something evil, you would simply see that as a challenge, something to restore to glory, but you don’t see me that way.”
> 
> ...



  *Orshallan gives a sad smile as he strokes Larissa's red hair.*

"I would like to show you the ways of redemption, but only if you are willing.  You only know certain ways of glory, of power.  I would like to show you others, but I will not force you.  

"But I can see why you chose to disguise yourself as you did.  You looked so much like Lydia it was uncanny.  I would ask one thing of you though.  What is your real name?  I do not even know that, even though you have told me so much else about you," Orshallan says, his eyes full of concern.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana looks upset as she looks upon Orshallan’s sad face but she nods her head, not really in agreement but in understanding. *

“I understand the need for redemption, but can I ask you something first?  Would you honestly give up your faith for the love of a woman?”


----------



## linnorm (Jul 14, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam lifts his goblet and smiles.*

"May the road rise to meet you.  May the wind be always at your back.  May the moon shine cool upon your face.  And rains fall soft upon your fields.  And until we meet again, may fortune smile on your every deed." Ralam then sips his wine and smiles again.  "Now, as to my name.  You may call me Darkhand, a name those who contacted you will know.  I assume that I have the pleasure of gazing upon the sublime beauty of Lady Eradiel?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

Loviana said:
			
		

> * Loviana looks upset as she looks upon Orshallan’s sad face but she nods her head, not really in agreement but in understanding. *
> 
> “I understand the need for redemption, but can I ask you something first? Would you honestly give up your faith for the love of a woman?”



  "I once considered doing so for the love of Lydia, but when she was taken from me, I looked very deep into myself, and consulted with higher powers to determine my true path and intentions.  I have found that faith and love don't have to be exclusive.  I couldn't give up my faith for love, because my faith is tied intrinsically to my love.  In essence it's my faith that allows me to love you.  Does that make any sense?" Orshallas says, his face concerned and a little sad.  

~~~



			
				Ralam said:
			
		

> *Ralam lifts his goblet and smiles.*
> 
> "May the road rise to meet you. May the wind be always at your back. May the moon shine cool upon your face. And rains fall soft upon your fields. And until we meet again, may fortune smile on your every deed." Ralam then sips his wine and smiles again. "Now, as to my name. You may call me Darkhand, a name those who contacted you will know. I assume that I have the pleasure of gazing upon the sublime beauty of Lady Eradiel?"



  "You do indeed, noble Darkhand.  Now, please do sit and tell me what I can do for you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana smiles at Orshallan as her hand reassuring reaches for his. *

“While I would prefer to be the one true love in your life I will not force you to chose between your faith and me.”  Her smile looks forced as she tries to hide the worry, “and your faith isn’t an issue with me, then is my faith truly an issue for you?”  

* Hesitating Loviana looks for the reassurance that she needs from Orshallan and she finds it while looking deeply into his kind eyes. *

“I worship the goddess of pain, Loviatar, and I’m named after her…  My name is Loviana...  Loviana Balsarat.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2004)

"Has pain been so much a friend to you?  Were you hurt when you were young?" Orshallan asks, his eyes full of questions, but not contempt or condemnation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2004)

*Loviana: half-nymph/female (Corruptor/Bondblade/Rogue)*

Loviana frowns and looks a bit worried at his question, but she shrugs and tries to answer it honestly, “I was found in the forest by her followers and raised to honor her.  I’ve known pain but mostly I’ve bestowed it upon others but pain isn’t so bad my dear love, pain shows that your alive and without it’s touch, or guidance if you will, no one would find their true path…” She flashes as small smile, “Even you my dear had your path of righteousness tempered in the forge of pain.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2004)

"Pain shows one is alive, and I do agree that it does help one grow stronger, but pain is a warning of something wrong, not an indication of guidance.  It is there that I with disagree with your message, as Loviatar makes a simple warning into the center of life.  I do not believe it can be truly healthy to dwell solely on pain, for then how can you be certain what is a warning and what is not anymore?" Orshalla looks into Loviana's eyes, as if trying to read her heart.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana gives a small teasing smile, “And valor is so much better?  By your argument valor would be so much worse for turning off warning signals.  You pray to your god to remove your fear so you can rush into a burning building.” 

Her smile softens, as she turns serious, “I’m not saying it’s not a worthy cause my dear, and that you’re not everything that Heironeous, or I, could possibly want but I don’t understand your faith anymore than you understand mine.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2004)

"Then perhaps we are doomed to disagree, for I fear this debate could go on for years without resolution.  For it is now and shall always be...  Light cannot exist without shadow..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2004)

*Loviana: half-nymph/female (Corruptor/Bondblade/Rogue)*

Loviana’s wide grin shows her agreement in his statement, “I think it’s more to do with are mutual stubbornness but I think you missed a better example, love and hate...”

* Loviana’s voice is a slightly sultry purr as she stresses the word love and leans in unapologetically to steal a kiss. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

*Orshallan gently takes Loviana's face in his hands as he returns a soft and warm kiss, with a loving and tender touch.  Smiling at her, he gently strokes her cheek.*

"You are lovely and strong in your own right, Loviana.  More so than I'm certain I can bear.  Though I will try..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Though her body has no desire for Orshallan to stop, deep breathing and her heaving chest make it apparent, Loviana smiles happily and contently while her sea green eyes loving study Orshallan.  Her eyes still on him Loviana lightly turns into his hand before her luscious lips caress and kiss his fingertips. * 

Loviana’s reply is slow as she concentrates upon kissing and suckling each and every one of Orshallan’s fingers, “I know you will my beloved…  You’re just as strong as me…  If not stronger… and if you try with your heart…  I have no doubt you can succeed.”

* Loviana smiles wickedly as she studies Orshallan’s reaction; done with his fingers she moves her lips to his.  She nips at him as her hands explore start to explore his body. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

*Quickly Orshallan takes her hands and breaks off the kiss.*

"Please, I know this is how you are used to doing things... but this can lead nowhere good for either of us.  I think patience might serve us better than pleasure, no matter how pleasant it would be," he says gently.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana frowns obviously not happy but she settles back on her rear, her face a mask of confusion, disappointment and sorrow. *

“My beloved Orshallan, I’m not sure why you continue to push me away, we’ve confessed our love to each other, and I’ve confessed far more than is safe for me to do so…  All in the hope that you would love me like a man should love a woman, without constraints and only love to guide you…  Yet you refuse my one desire at every turn…  Why?  What could be so wrong with us truly loving each other?  Why do you hesitate and reject me?  I don’t do such things to you, I love and long for you like I have for no man.”

* Ashamed and hurt Loviana turns her face away, her eyes glistening with tears. *


----------



## linnorm (Jul 19, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "You do indeed, noble Darkhand.  Now, please do sit and tell me what I can do for you."




"Straight to business, I like that.  What I need is information on the sons of the recently deceased captain of the city guard.  I need to know as much as possible, especially any magic they possess, fighting skill, and any other "talents" that they might have.  Questions?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * Loviana frowns obviously not happy but she settles back on her rear, her face a mask of confusion, disappointment and sorrow. *
> 
> “My beloved Orshallan, I’m not sure why you continue to push me away, we’ve confessed our love to each other, and I’ve confessed far more than is safe for me to do so…  All in the hope that you would love me like a man should love a woman, without constraints and only love to guide you…  Yet you refuse my one desire at every turn…  Why?  What could be so wrong with us truly loving each other?  Why do you hesitate and reject me?  I don’t do such things to you, I love and long for you like I have for no man.”
> 
> * Ashamed and hurt Loviana turns her face away, her eyes glistening with tears. *



  "Because I am afraid your one desire could prove to be my downfall.  I know more than a little of Loviatar's ways, Loviana, and I can guess how you've served her in the past.  Love does not need sex to make it complete, trust me, I know this well," Orshallan says, placing a comforting hand on Loviana's shoulder.

~~~

"Questions?  Yes, how about some manners to go along with your demands," Edariel says acidly, idly fingering the stem of her wine glass.  She reaches into her bodice and extracts an envelope, placing it on the table.  "Take that to Wode, little boy.  You're going to have to leave the city in two days, and someone else will be cleaning up your messes.  Go, the sight of you offends me."  She turns her face from Ralam, her entire posture one of haughtiness.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana hand moves upward and squeezes Orshallan’s kind hand once before she firmly pushes off of her body.  Her tone and her anger bites in rejection. *

“Is that why Lydia chose to remain dead?  Because you’re two’s love was so complete?”

 * Her face hidden from Orshallan, Loviana looks ashamed at her own comments but she makes no attempt to apologize as she continues. *

“Orshallan, I have severed her in that way, I’ve proudly been called Loviatar’s Whore, but all I can do is be honest with you, I can’t change what I have done nor would I.  What you consider love is not what I want…  To be honest it’s not natural.”


----------



## linnorm (Jul 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Questions?  Yes, how about some manners to go along with your demands," Edariel says acidly, idly fingering the stem of her wine glass.  She reaches into her bodice and extracts an envelope, placing it on the table.  "Take that to Wode, little boy.  You're going to have to leave the city in two days, and someone else will be cleaning up your messes.  Go, the sight of you offends me."  She turns her face from Ralam, her entire posture one of haughtiness.




*Ralam's eybrow arches at Edariel's outburst.  _I wonder if anyone would pay to see you dead bitch?_  Standing, Ralam places his goblet next to the envelope and picks it up.  He then "accidentally" knocks the goblet onto Edariel.*

"Hm, it seems that you are correct my lady."

*He then walks out of the room and leaves the tavern.  After casting _Misdirection_ on himself, Ralam will wind his way back home.  Upon his arrival he will retire to the office with a glass of wine and examine the contents of the envelope.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * Loviana hand moves upward and squeezes Orshallan’s kind hand once before she firmly pushes off of her body.  Her tone and her anger bites in rejection. *
> 
> “Is that why Lydia chose to remain dead?  Because you’re two’s love was so complete?”
> 
> ...



  *Orshallan looks striken at Lydia's name, and a flash of pain crosses his face.*

"Our love was beautiful, but once one has seen the beauty of heaven, it is hard to return, even for love.  I do not begrude her her choice.

"I believe you when you say you wouldn't change what you've done, and I believe you say this because you've never known any other way to do things, so to you they seem right and proper.  And I do not want to consider "natural" love at this moment, because between us love is practically... unnatural, for two such as we."

~~~



			
				linnorm said:
			
		

> *Ralam's eybrow arches at Edariel's outburst.  _I wonder if anyone would pay to see you dead bitch?_  Standing, Ralam places his goblet next to the envelope and picks it up.  He then "accidentally" knocks the goblet onto Edariel.*
> 
> "Hm, it seems that you are correct my lady."
> 
> *He then walks out of the room and leaves the tavern.  After casting _Misdirection_ on himself, Ralam will wind his way back home.  Upon his arrival he will retire to the office with a glass of wine and examine the contents of the envelope.*



  *As Ralam knocks over the goblet, the butler springs forward to grab it, so it doesn't slosh as much as Darkhand would have desired.  She doesn't deign to answer, only giving him a cold stare as he leaves the room.*

*In the comfort of his home, Ralam opens up the envelope, seeing something written on the inner flap, reading closer he discovers it reads, "I told you to take this to Wode, not read it yourself!"*

*Ralam sees a shimmering, amber light, and hears a loud noise, and then a puff of dun-colored smoke.  Examining the document further reveals it to be an incomprehensible scribble of jumbled words, apparently in some kind of code.  Ralam would also remember that Wode has requested his presence tomorrow...*

~~~

*Aekir, Gwyn, Torr, and Ralam if he decides to go, arrive at the Hydra's glass after two days have passed, and are directed to a private back room where a pacing Wode and a colorfully-dressed gnome away.  Aekir recognizese Cedric Jugglemaster immediately.*

"You will be magically teleported across the country to aid an important client of the Butterfly.  There are numerous powerful heroes, seven in all, hired personally by the head priest of Heironeous, that have been dispatched to put a stop to her activities, and the Butterfly doesn't want that at all.  You will be fighting them alongside her own minions, as well as some of our own, notably the Ghost and Ssessarina Serpant-Heart.  Will you accept this job?  The risks are substantial, but so are the rewards," it says quickly, obviously somewhat agitated.  Aekir, you note a bundle on the floor that looks like it is your agreed-upon weapon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana turns just in time to see the hurt expression on Orshallan.  Looking apologetic Loviana moves back to his side, her own expression turning to deep hurt as she listens to his words. *

“Nor do I, I saw something similar…  When I slept, and after you sacrificed so much for me, I had doubts at what I saw but one of the older priests had no doubts and lifted many of mine.  I simply saw, I never touched it, and I felt its pull, I can only imagine how Lydia felt, her leaving such a wonderful and carrying man behind is simply further proof to me.”

* Loviana tries to hide the touch of jealousy she feels for Orshallan’s dead love behind a carrying and worried smile. *

“My dear?  Did you two love physically?  Ever?  I know it’s none of my business but my heart feels the need to know…  Was that love unnatural also?  I don’t see our love to be unnatural, I know if you ask any of the Sunites they will say that our love is more natural, more special, than most as it knows now bindings, not even our vastly different faiths keep us from loving each other.”

“I’m not trying to change your mind, I know your faith to strong for that, I am saddened that you fell that are love is so unnatural that you do not trust me, and for that reason alone I wish the things in my past where different, but if you truly love me than those things should not matter in the end.”

* Her words spoken, her cheeks still wet and her green eyes still misty, Loviana finish gather her few belongings.  With an expression of tragic sorrow she glances back over her shoulder, making a small gesture that causes the illusion of her true self to dissolve into the falsehood that is Lydia. *

“I’ve taken enough of your time tonight my beloved, I shall sleep in my own chamber tonight, though I have little doubt that it will be more cell than chamber tonight.”  Giving a fragile smile, “I see at the morning services, my High Righteousness.”

* Without another word she quietly exists the personal chamber of Orshallan and makes her way to her own, where she cries till she’s exhausted and sleep takes her. *


----------



## linnorm (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ralam nods to Torr when he enters and appraises the others.*
"My contact indicated that the business Lord Torr and I have here will be handled by someone else.  Is this accurate?  I would hate to have our project left untouched in our absence."  Assuming Wode confirms Edariel's information: "I would be delighted to go.  Where, exactly, will we be going?"


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 21, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

*Aekir looks from person to person in the room.  He is unsubtle about the fact he is sizing everyone up.*

To make this a little easier: Aekir is shorter than average, about 5’8”, he is powerfully built with heavy muscles and a broad frame.  His head is uncovered, but from the neck down he is wearing unfashionable dark sturdy workman’s clothing.  His face is lightly tanned and when his eyes, completely black and dull, look you over there is a slight chill that comes with it.  He is wearing a breastplate that doesn’t seem to reflect the light correctly and his hands stay close to the war hammer at his side. 

*Finally he turns back to Wode.*

“How long do we have to prepare?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 21, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

"I take it this is the Phoenix Knight's band we are to deal with?  If we outnumber them as much as you say, it shouldn't prove too difficult, but I presume you intend to offer me considerable compensation for tackling the realm's most renowned demon hunter?"


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 22, 2004)

*Torr answers the summons and immediately begins to size up and pass preliminary judgements over the others in the back room.  He acknowledges Ralam and remains close enough to hear Wode's reply regarding their 'other' business.*


(ooc - Torr stands just over 6' tall and is well-muscled.  His hair is jet black, coming just to the shoulders.  He is dressed in a manner befitting a minor noble or wealthy merchant - fashionable non-court attire.  Several rings adorn his hands and he wears a heavy gold chain about his neck, the only item that looks somewhat out of place.  His demeanor is that of a powerful predator, casually studying his surroundings.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

*Orshallan watches Loviana leave with a haunted expression on his face, but does not prevent her from leaving.*

~~~

"You job will be simple, you need to find these heroes when the appear at the Baroness' manor, and when she gives the signal, kill them.  Very straightforward, I know you'll be disappointed Darkhand.  And yes, I'll tend to your problem while you're away," Wode says tersely.  "Your compensation will be sustantial, on the order of ten thousand gold per head.  You don't have much time to prepare, hours if that."

*Bending down, Wode picks up the wrapped bundle and hands it to Aekir.  Unwrapping it he finds a smooth black mace with a smooth back head, very subtly carved with suggestions of ghostly faces.*

"As per your prior request for payment."


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 23, 2004)

"Sounds like a good time," Torr says with a grin.  "Do you have any other useful information on what we might expect to have to deal with from these do-gooders?"


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "You job will be simple, you need to find these heroes when the appear at the Baroness' manor, and when she gives the signal, kill them.  Very straightforward, I know you'll be disappointed Darkhand.  And yes, I'll tend to your problem while you're away," Wode says tersely.  "Your compensation will be sustantial, on the order of ten thousand gold per head.  You don't have much time to prepare, hours if that."
> 
> *Bending down, Wode picks up the wrapped bundle and hands it to Aekir.  Unwrapping it he finds a smooth black mace with a smooth back head, very subtly carved with suggestions of ghostly faces.*
> 
> "As per your prior request for payment."




*Aekir takes the mace holding it, judging its balance.  Nodding to Wode he steps back.  His eyes narrow when the job is described.*

_The big one and maybe the Ghost may be up for a straight up fight, but I don’t know about these others.  They are hunters not soldiers and making them play as such, especially against skilled opponents who will work together is paramount to suicide.  Since when does the Butterfly hire out mercenaries.  This is poor planning, unless they are desperate, there is more going on then meets the eye._


----------



## linnorm (Jul 23, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

"How long should I pack for?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 24, 2004)

"We suspect that they will attempt to use treachery to gain access to the Baroness' presence.  You will be responsible for protecting her if all goes sour.  There's seven of them, but a lot more on your side.  Protect the Baroness, and do not let them capture her.  If it looks like she'll be captured, kill her instead.  We can't afford to have her under their watch.  Once you've done that, kill as many as you can, and then get out of the way of any further retaliation.  Ssessarina will have the item to bring you all back here when you're done.  This shouldn't take more than a couple days at best," Wode says.  It's looking particularly agitated today, obviously this situation must be fairly dire, or so you think...

~~~

*In the morning, the bells ring early, calling the faithful to morning services.  Loviana can wash and prepare herself, as well as having a bit of food before heading to the golden chapel hall.*

*Orshallan stood in front, seemingly no worse for the wear for the tumultuous night last night, resplendant in his golden robes.  His sermon today speaks of the value of loyalty weighted against the price of integrity, seemingly targeting young men in the army or the Guard, but having far too close a conncection with last night's conversation.*

"You must always know that true integrity, the tenents of what is good and true and right, will always be the correct and lawful path.  If you find yourself in a position where you must subvert the ways of light for loyalty to orders, beware.  There are ways in which orders can be obeyed, but one can still cleave to the light.  However, if you find yourself in an untennable position, where all paths are dark no matter where you turn, it is then that you must take a stand for the greater good in the world, no matter the cause.  Heironeous rewards the valorous, especially those that have the strength to stand up for what is right."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 25, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

"I think we can manage that.  Protection is not normally my strong point, but I assure you that the Baroness will not be captured alive; will it be necessary to ensure that the corpse is destroyed?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 25, 2004)

"Don't bother to destroy her corpse, just make sure she dies if they get their hands on her," Wode says sharply, and then turns to the others.  "Any more questions?"

~~~

*After the service, Arnold comes over to Loviana, and whispers quietly to her.*

"The High Righteousness wanted you to know that if you desired to go home without seeing him, he will arrange for an escort.  But if you wish to stay, he will be taking lunch in his quarters at the noon bell, if you desire to speak with him.  But he suggested that perhaps you should speak with Elder Priest Aaron Adir.  He might be able to help you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Though Loviana does not feel like it she gives a pleasant smile to Arnold as he approaches her.  The familiar pained look of anguish quickly follows his words. *

“I haven’t decided what I will do yet…  What does the High Righteousness think that the Elder Priest can do for me?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 26, 2004)

"He is very wise, and Orshallan thought you might like words with an impartial person of wisdom."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana simply nods her head in acceptance of Arnold's words and Orshallan's request. *

“I believe its Orshallan that needs to talk to someone as I have accepted him and have no desire to change him but if it will make him feel better I shall go…  When does the Elder Priest expect me?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 26, 2004)

"He will be in the garden all afternoon, m'lady," the acolyte says with a slightly puzzled look on his face at Loviana's comment.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

“I’m sorry please don’t think anything of my stray thoughts, since the noon bell is before this afternoon could you tell the High Righteousness that I would be honored, and delighted, to have lunch with him.”  She gives the young man an apoptotic look, obviously sorry to drag him into the matter at hand, “On a personal note could you tell him a very sorry?”

“You’re an admirable man, Arnold, don’t ever change.”

* A reassuring smile later and a chaste kiss on the check Loviana says farewell to Arnold. *

* With a few hours to kill and lots on her mind Loviana takes a long walk though the garden to collect her thoughts. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 26, 2004)

*Arnold agreed to take the message, and blushed furiously at the kiss from the beautiful woman.  Loviana took to the gardens, weaving her way though the yellow roses.  Curiously, as she turned the corner, she found the Elder Priest sitting on the grass under an apple tree, seemingly lost in thought.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Coming around a bush of yellow roses Loviana stops short as she see the Elder Priest, and with a slight blush she draws closer still.  After gaining his attention Loviana curtsies apologetically before him. *

“Father?  Is there anyway I could speak to you?  His High Righteousness actually suggested that I speak to you…”


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 26, 2004)

"No further questions from me," Torr says.  "Just give me an hour or two to fetch clothing and such for a couple days and I'll be ready to go."


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 26, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

[ooc:  Aekir asks the questions one at a time, listening to the answers carefully and then asking the next, but for the sake of brevity I will put them all down]

"Who are our oppostion?"

"What are their capabilities?"

"Will we take our orders from the Baroness or from one of us?"

"Is our primary target the attacker or the prevention of the Baroness's capture?"

"What is the mental state of the Baroness?  Are we likely to have problems dealing with her?"

"Do you have a maps of our destination?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

Loviana said:
			
		

> * Coming around a bush of yellow roses Loviana stops short as she see the Elder Priest, and with a slight blush she draws closer still. After gaining his attention Loviana curtsies apologetically before him. *
> 
> “Father? Is there anyway I could speak to you? His High Righteousness actually suggested that I speak to you…”



  "Of course, my child.  I always have time.  Please, come and sit, and ask of me what you will," he says with a smile, gesturing to the grass.

~~~



> "Who are our oppostion?"



  "The Phoenix Knight we know for one, and he's a renown demon hunter with all that implies.  The Dawnkeeper is a living saint, a monk of considerable holy power.  Rumors implied that they had at least one holy arcanist, some kind of holy fighter, two free agents from Sune's church, and a druid, all considered champions of good.



> "What are their capabilities?"



  "Considerable, to say the least.  Spells of holy power from the druid and arcanist, holy weapons and the ability to turn back evil from the fighters, their own thrice-blessed gods-given abilities, and a fanatical desire to see all evil crush underfood."



> "Will we take our orders from the Baroness or from one of us?"



  "Allow her to command you, but Ssessarina's orders override her."



> "Is our primary target the attackers or the prevention of the Baroness's capture?"



  If you are able to take down her attacks, the Baroness is capable of some of her own defense.  But it is imperitive that she not be take alive.  If that happens, ignore the do-gooders and kill her."



> "What is the mental state of the Baroness? Are we likely to have problems dealing with her?"



  "She is sane enough, and will not squander your resources or lives.  You should have little trouble with her."



> "Do you have a map of our destination?"



  "Yes, crudely drawn, but it will serve.  You are not likely to go in more than half a dozen rooms in her manor, nor have to worry about escaping."


----------



## linnorm (Jul 28, 2004)

*After the meeting Ralam returns home to pack.  Ignoring Renna while he works, he finally turns to her after dressing in his courtly clothes.*

"I'll be away for a few days sweetness, keep the place tidy."

*After a pinch of her sensitive bits Ralam leaves, making his way to the rendevous point.*

_A little killing always clears my head.  It's a shame I won't have time to properly entertain the baroness should she become a liability.  *sigh*  Work before pleasure.  Renna will have to work extra hard when I return.  Maybe I'll get us a playmate too._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* As Loviana gracefully takes her spot on the grass next to the elder priest she returns the smile. *

After arranging herself Loviana quietly and slightly worried asks, “Did Orshallan talk to you about us talking at all?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * As Loviana gracefully takes her spot on the grass next to the elder priest she returns the smile. *
> 
> After arranging herself Loviana quietly and slightly worried asks, “Did Orshallan talk to you about us talking at all?”



  "Only in the vaguest terms my dear.  Please, don't be afraid to tell me anything or ask anything of me.  I am old, and there is little I haven't seen or heard of."


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 28, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/ Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

*Aekir leaves the Hydra’s Glass, disturbed.  As he follows his normal precautions to insure he isn’t being followed, he stops and looks up at a spider’s web.  A moth struggles in its sticky web, too big for the spider to eat, yet not big enough to free itself. *

*The casual cruelty of the world seems strangely comforting as he take off his gloves and consumes the tiny life essence of the moth, its torments over.  His thoughts turn to the upcoming mission.*

_What could drive them to this?_ he ponders to himself, but no answers, or perhaps too many answers, all equally as likely, present themselves.

*He gathers his few possessions, and goes to meet the others.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 30, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana’s lip twitches at Aaron's response but she after a quick nod she starts to speak while her small hands slowly and methodically remove the petals from the rose she had just plucked. *

“I’m not what I appear to be, the specifics at this point do not matter but needlessly to say I’m not that noble, I’ve done allot of vile things.  Some of it against your own church but I mostly worked against all the churches that I don’t have faith in.”

“Something happened to me, I don’t know if it was Orshallan’s devotion to saving my soul, the simple fact that love is uncontrolled, or something else but there is no denying it I’m in love with him and he feels the same…” Her face takes on a pained expression, “or so he says…  Now I don’t doubt him when he says he loves me but I don’t understand his inability to truly love me, like a man should love a woman.”

* Turning towards the Elder Priest Loviana’s face is a mask of worry. *

“I’ve never been rejected and I understand how my history would make him leery of such actions but it leaves me feeling like Orshallan is deep down repulsed by what I am, what I have done and only loves me cause I mimic his long lost love.”


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 30, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Once the questioning is over, Torr takes his leave to pack.  While navigating the streets, he contemplates the potential battle to come.  It is rare that he has the opportunity to fight someone on par with his own skills.  That their foes will be goodie-goodie heroes only sweetens the deal.  By the time he reaches his house, Torr is in remarkably good spirits.*

"Rosalyn, love," he calls out as he enters the house.  "I need clothing and such packed for a short trip I must take.  Pack enough for four days, mostly attire suitable for a lesser noble's residence and court."

*When Rosalyn questions his unexpected departure, Torr merely tells her that business matters have come up and that his trip will be as brief as possible...and that she will be staying behind to tend the house.  Once packed, Torr decides to oblige the young lady (and himself) with a brief tumble in his bed.  He leaves her a couple dozen gold coins "to buy something nice for herself", grabs up his bags, and returns to the Hydra's Glass.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * Loviana’s lip twitches at Aaron's response but she after a quick nod she starts to speak while her small hands slowly and methodically remove the petals from the rose she had just plucked. *
> 
> “I’m not what I appear to be, the specifics at this point do not matter but needlessly to say I’m not that noble, I’ve done allot of vile things.  Some of it against your own church but I mostly worked against all the churches that I don’t have faith in.”
> 
> ...



  "My dear, your way of love has been your source of power for a very long time, and to be rejected by one you have discovered true affection for means a diminishing of your power, and in your heart, a diminishing of yourself.  To stop using that power would be to become powerless, something that no one wishes.  Orshallan didn't want you to use that power against him, not when he felt he could save your soul from darkness.  He wants to help you, because he sees the strength in you could be put to as many good uses as there have been bad.  Lydia was a lovely and kind girl, beautiful, sweet, and good.  However, she was not very strong, and was somewhat overwhelmed by Orshallan's attentions.  I feel they would have made very good friends, but as lovers or husband and wife, she would have been very lost.

"Orshallan sees your strength both of body and of will, as well as a strength of mind to contemplate change.  In you he sees a wonderful, independent _person_, who was taken by the forces of darkness before she could see the light.  Having shone his own light upon your soul, you are in conflict.  He wants to help you end that conflict, to show you the beauty of the light, so that you may be stronger and happier because of it.  And if in that learning you discover forgiveness and love for him, he will accept it gladly.  If in that, you discover a distance from him he will accept it as well.  And if you cannot bear the thought of light... he will not stop the darkness from fleeing, at least for now."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana voice and eyes flash with anger and frustration at the elder priest’s words, “I offer love without compromise or constraints cause I love Orshallan for whom he is and what does he offer in return?  Love, but only if I give up all that I know…  That’s not true love, that’s not the “love crosses all boundaries” he spoke of before I bared myself to him, it’s blackmail.  Give up who you are and I will love you?  Does he really believe his faith is more important that mine?  Does he plan on making any sacrifices in the name of love or should I be the only one that bares that too?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

"My dear, it would be for the best.  He holds love for you, but it is shadowed by your past deeds.  Orshallan is held to a higher standard, he is responsible to Heironeous.  If he were to sacrifice his faith for love, he would be turning his back on his entire congregation, as well as undermining the faith of many others.  He risks a great deal by loving you, and he is as frightened to let go as you are, my dear," the old priest says gently.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

“I honestly would hope that true love would be worth that risk of upsetting a congregation, and making a few weak willed followers fret over there faith.  If Orshallan ran off with me would you lose your faith, Elder?” 

“I think not, I’m putting far more on the line here, Loviatar thinks poorly of those that fail her in actions and faith and at least Orshallan can say he’s being loyal to his heart.  Heironeous isn’t going to plot his revenge nor is he going to plot how he will kill him…  We both know what this means for me…  Yet her I am, waiting for his love and devotion, willing to make any sacrifice if he would only show that he truly loves me…  Yet here a sit, with nearly no hope of such a sign.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

"Go speak with him, my dear, he has had time to think and ponder this as well.  You  might find him in a clearer state of mind this afternoon.  Do not languish for a sign, go and seize it!  My faith is too firm to be shaken by the hearts of young lovers," he says with a strange smile.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

*Rosalyn looks rather startled, but also dreamily happy at your attentions, and packs well for you.  She stammers her thanks at the coins as you leave for the Hydra's Glass.  The rest can pack and return, to find the colorless Ghost, and the green-and-steel arrayed Ssessarina waiting for you.*

_"I hope none of you suffer from travel sickness"_ Ghost whispers, as with a single hard glance, the world dissolves around you.  There's a sensation of vertigo, of falling and flying, spinning through darkness and light, before you find yourself on solid ground again.  You are now standing in what appears to be the vestibule of a stately manor.  A thin, cadaverous-looking man in dark blue robes stands in front of the doorway, and guards ring the walls of this small chamber.  However, it's abundantly clear the guards are undead, being little more than skeletons in armor.

"Welcome, honored guests.  If you will follow me," he says sonorously, and sweeps out of the chamber.  Up a set of lushly-carpeted stairs, with skeletal guards lining all the walls like strange ornaments, he leads you to a plush sitting room with eight doors off of it, and ninth archway leading into an elaborate bath.  "You may each choose one of these rooms, and freshen up.  Your audiance with the Baroness will be within the hour."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

“Thank you for your time, is there anything I need to tell his High Righteous for you, Elder?”

* With a simple nod of gratitude towards the Elder Priest Loviana turns and leaves the garden heading for Orshallan’s private chambers. Once there she knocks softly and waits for admittance. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

*Orshallan himself answers the door, and takes Loviana's hand gently.*

"I promised you a lunch in a less formal setting.  Perhaps we can discuss things there?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Her anger and frustration quickly disappears at the sight of Orshallan and Loviana feels the sudden unquenchable need to be held but she tries to ignore it as she allows him to lead her. *

“And I thank you for that my dear…  It seems like we have so much turmoil, and issues to deal with, but I want you to know that I do deeply love you.  I know it seems bizarre for a woman who has never felt that that way before to have so few doubts about it but I do Orshallan.  I love you so deeply! ”

* As he leads her she tries to hold back her tears with limited success. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

*Orshallan embraces her tightly and gives her a firm and surprisingly passionate kiss.*

"As do I," he says simply.  With a gesture, Orshallan's features blur slightly and both his face and form take on the appearance of a simple working man.  Leading her out the back, he backtracks to a tavern called the Shepard's Pipe, and finds a secluded table underneath the stairs.

"Tell me what you're thinking," he says sofly, massaging her hand.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Loviana: half-nymph/female (Corruptor/Bondblade/Rogue)*

* Loviana stunned by the kiss and finds herself speechless for most of the trip, but she smiles happily as they reach there destination as Orshallan had remembered his promise. *

* She smiles as Orshallan messages her delicate hands, but it appears hallow and it’s easy for him to know she is lost in thought.  Started by his words Loviana jumps slightly, and she gives an embarrassed smile as she tries to reply to his words. *

A few seconds later she smiles not so innocently, “That you’re a wonderful kisser and that I could truly enjoy losing myself in them.”  Her smile weakens, “but I’m worried that I will never get that chance, that even though we love each other we will never be able to except and live with are differences…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

"It depends, I guess, on the strength of love.  And what we both want to sacrifice for our own happiness.  Did you know I am not considered the most holy man in Low'verok?  That honor goes to Jenar Galforth, the Divine Forbidder.  The reason I became the high priest was because Jenar was always too lost in prayer to be the administrator a church like mine needs.  And while I have conversed with celestials and spoken to direct servants of Heironeous, while I have received visions of astounding power from the glory of Celestia... I have often wondered what it would be like to do good unfettered by the trappings of rank and power."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana listens slightly stunned by Orshallan’s words, and his apparent change of heart, but she continues to smile encouragingly at him. *

“Well I think they made a smart choice selecting you my dear, but Orshallan, I doubt my love has caused those dreams, you have to sneak out to get a meal so I know you’ve had these dreams for awhile…”  Her voice hints at confusion, “Or are you trying to tell me something more than a simple dream?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

"Someone like me is expected to be full of fire and brimstone to convert the heathens.  Unfortunetly, in this city I cannot do that.  I want both more and less than my position demands of me.  I want freedom to be myself, to love, to laugh, to not have to spend every hour of every day in constant meditation and contemplation.  But I have had no true reason other than boyish daydreams of indolence to do such a thing.  But then I met you.  You are worth this leap of faith, my love," he whispers horsely.  "You are worth so much more than you ever dreamed, and you are worth all the love and honor I can give you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* The stunning effect from the words had slightly left Loviana but their effect had not as she could no longer control her emotions, the biggest proud smile of her life is tarnished by tears streaming uncontrolled down her delicate cheeks. *

* She squeezes his hands reassuringly until her own hands hurt painfully as it takes all of her willpower to keep seated. *

“My love… I don’t know what to say.   I’m honored, and trilled, that you think of me like that…  I cried myself to sleep last night, to scared to pray for my dreams to come true, yet somehow someone heard them…  I don’t how to respond, I’m utterly speechless, but I love you!  Where will we go?  Where is it that you want to travel to my love?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

"We can go anywhere we wish, dearheart.  I have money enough for a long journey.  One thing I must do though... I must tell them I am leaving, and elevate Jenar to my position.  I will abdicate my position and receive absolution, then we can leave the city.  Perhaps we can go to the Sea of Song," he says with a bright smile, bringing her hands up to his mouth for a kiss.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* The tears still fresh but controlled Loviana blushes at Orshallan’s gentlemen’s touch, though it was not unfamiliar feeling the gentlemen had never really known her.  She smiles brightly at the hinted at joke and her voices carries a certain amount of delight as she replies. *

“That would work if you wish my dear, I’ve been through the area in travel but never for any length of time and never in enjoyment.  Please take your time Orshallan, I’m here waiting for you, and you’ve already proven your love to me.”


----------



## linnorm (Aug 1, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam quickly examines the sitting room and takes a quick look into the bath; noting exits, windows, and things that could be used for cover.  _Nice place, maybe I can manage a trip back here after work._  After commiting the layout to memory Ralam retires to one of the rooms to drop off his pack and double check his equipment.  Dread Lord's Touch at his side and daggers hidden (using Absorb Weapon on his Dagger of Venom).  He then returns to the sitting room to lounge with a glass of wine until summoned by the baroness.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 1, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

*Gwyn remains in the sitting room, staring idly around while stropping a skinning knife.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

*Less than an hour passes before a neatly-attired skeleton comes to conduct you to the Baroness.  The room it guides you to is well appointed, with walls swathed in fabric of red and black, with comfortable chaits upholstered in crimson velvet.  Bouquets of black roses stand in vases carved from skulls and trimmed with gold.*

*The Baroness herself sits on a fine gilded chair on a small dais, two black shadows floating on either side of her.  She is a tall woman, stunningly beautiful with pale skin, blood-red lips, and golden blonde hair.  She is an elegant and willowy figure, clad in a fine court gown of blue and gold brocade, and adored with a small fortune in sapphires and gold.*

"Ah... you are far better than I expected.  I shall have to apologize to the Butterfly for insisting I needed help.  Now, my beauties, I have a lovely little masquerade going on downstairs that I need your help with.  Some delightful champions of good, their souls burning so brightly I noticed them three days off, have attempted to trick their way into my presense.  Some of them are the jailers, the rest are the prisoners.  And undoubtedly they wish to do something horrible to me the minute I arrive.  Now, you are hired to protect me, so I propose this.  

"There is a screen on the dais that will prevent them from seeing whoever is behind it.  Ssessarina can be my imitator, and string them along until they choose to attack.  I shall be in my own chapel, activating all the protective spells and guardians on my property.  If you are driven back, come to the chapel and I shall be able to bolster you," the Baroness says smoothly.  "What say you, my brave protectors?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 2, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

"Under no circumstances can we leave you without multiple guards.  I would suggest myself as one, since I will be painfully obvious to the Phoenix Knight should I meet him with the others.  I agree, though, that using Ssessarina as a decoy will allow for our forces to be brought against the intruders more effectively, provided that sufficient illusion can be used to fool them for more than a few seconds."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

*Torr gets a slightly creepy vibe from the Baroness' estate.  While he has no issue with being evil, selfish and despicable, the abundance of undead is a bit outside his realm of experience.  He tries to ignore it and keep his mind on the task at hand.*

"Sounds like a fine plan to me," he says.  "Simple.  I will assume a more useful form and wait out of sight until the action starts.  Unless anyone objects, I will attempt to attack and disable any obvious spellcaster first and foremost."


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 2, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

*Aekir moves through the building, silently, on his guard.  He keeps his possessions with him, staying in the lounging room, watching Ralam check the exits, watching the skeletons.  He is the last to follow the skeleton taking them to the Baroness.  Some may notice his warhammer has been replaced by the mace he received from Wode earlier.*

*He listens to the Baronesses plan and nearly smiles when Gwyn makes his suggestion.*

_How typical, let us do the dirty work, he lounges with the Baroness and if we win, he gets paid, if we lose, he kills the Baroness and still gets paid.  We take the risk and he gets the reward.  The real question is does he intend to kill the her as soon as the opportunity presents itself.  I wonder if Sserina will allow it._

“Call the jailers up separately from the prisoners.  They will be easier to deal with if we split them up.  If you have any other prisoners, hostages may be useful.  How long will it take you to make ready the defenses of this place?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 2, 2004)

*Gwyn ap Fomor, Half-Fiend Mortal Hunter*

"A good thought, Aekir, but I fear that they will refuse such a request, and it will only serve to convince them that we mean them ill, whether we're onto them or simply don't want to pay the slavers.  No, if we are to kill them, it must be on ground of our choosing, and leading them where we wish will be easier if they believe they have safety in numbers."


----------



## linnorm (Aug 2, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam tries to maintain his distance from the various undead and focus his mind on the task at hand as the group is led to the Baroness.  He listens to the other's comments intently, constructing a course of action in his mind.*

"I too should remain hidden, my talents are much more useful with surprise.  Are there any positions that I may observe the proceedings discreetly and still attack when necessary?  Preferably somewhere that would place me behind your 'petitioners'.  Also, when the fighting begins it may be beneficial to try to draw them into a hallway to force them into single file.  A pair of crossing hallways would allow us to use our numbers against them."


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 2, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

*Aekir considers Gwyn.  His eyes as cold as death.*

“Frightening them and forcing them to act is not the worst thing for us.  Bringing them here in force to fight may very well be.”  His deep gravely voice speaks softly and tonelessly.


----------



## linnorm (Aug 2, 2004)

*Ralam Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

*Ralam nods at Aekir's comment.*

"Indeed, they will be easier to kill one at a time than all together, surprised or not.  We should endeavor to throw them off balance as much as possible.  They will have to either appear individually or launch their attack prematurely, either way it is to our advantage."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

"Your suggestions are admirable, but can you agree on a single plan of attack?" the Baroness says as she watches the strategic debate with the fascination one might give an interesting play.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 7, 2004)

"Invite the three posing as slavers up, and have your minions take the slaves.  The slaves can be separated and destroyed in detail, after the slavers are killed here.  They will, most likely, protest this; offer to let one of the slavers stay with the slaves.  If we can kill even one of them without the others knowing it, I can take his form and try to draw them out."


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 7, 2004)

*Aekir Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6*

*Aekir nods, agreeing to the plan.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 7, 2004)

"Very well then, I shall instruct my Slavemaster to bring them up.  Would some of you care to go downstairs to see to the others?" the Baroness asks sweetly.  "There is a hidden staircase that leads from this room down to the room where they are waiting.  It will only admit those with the blackest of hearts, so there is no fear of them swarming up here."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 7, 2004)

"No.  We must all stay together, to receive the three 'slavers'; only with the advantage of numbers will we have the strength to destroy them safely."


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Lord Torr Stormrider - human weretiger/rogue/fighter*

"I agree that we should wait here and all deal with the slavers first," Torr says.  "Divide and conquer is a tried and true method."


----------



## linnorm (Aug 9, 2004)

*Ralam  Human Rogue 5 / Assassin 7*

"Agreed, quick and efficient is the best way.  When they arrive up here I will be invisible.  Hopefully that will allow me to get at least one good shot."

_Hmm, if they are suspicious and check for invisible people that may not work._  *Ralam looks around the room for a good place to lie in wait.*


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 9, 2004)

*Aekir removes a dagger from his belt and hands it hilt first to Ralam.*

“That is Lifesong, she is an excellent first strike weapon.  She holds the life energies of those she has slain, when you desire it of her, she will release the energy destructively to her target.  I will retrieve her when this is over.”

“Be aware there is a good chance we shall be facing someone who can detect evil, but I assume you know your business.”

*He turns to the others in the room.*

“So the plan is we call the slavers here and when we have them closed in the room, we attack.  Then when we have dispatched the slavers we go down to where the slaves are being held and dispatch them.”

“I am best in close combat, which is primarily where I intend to be.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

*Ralam braces himself in the shadows of the ceiling, as the Baroness goes behind a screen, and from there down a secret passageway to her underground temple.  Ssessarina gives a cruel smile and places herself behind the screen, ready to play the part of the Baroness for the few moments necessary to spring the trap.*

(Please direct all posts to the new thread:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1721444#post1721444 )


----------

